# That OTHER 2 Week Wait!



## Anna Purna

Does anyone else find day1, day 5, or even day 9 to be completely unsatisfying? I'm talking about surviving that _OTHER_ two week wait! 
Not the 2WW where you symptom spot and eventually get to pee on a stick, but the one where you feel bummed about :witch: ; the 2WW where you don't have anything to talk about on the other TTC threads; the 2WW where you're either :sleep: or :wine: while waiting for the next big O. 
I'm on day 9, and I am so bored of it!
If you're also on the OTWW, let me know how you're feeling and what your plans are for the next big O so that we can get through it together!


----------



## Amygdala

I'm not currently in the OTWW haha:) but I have to say I'm quite enjoying that compared to the ATWW (actuall tww). I usually have a drink or two while I'm still on AF and allow myself all that food that's banned when pregnant (hmmmm Sushi). Then around cd 7 or so we start bding as much as we can, so I feel like we're doing something towards our bfp. It's been a lot more fun since we've started to make an effort to make things romantic again. I think it's easier to divide your cycle into as many small parts as possible. AF comes - then 1 week until AF leaves (roughly) - then 1weeks until ovulation - then a week and a half until testing - then another half a week until you know for sure. Not a single tww that way...


----------



## grandbleu

It's such a roller coaster....I feel like the first half I'm going up the hill slowly anticipating the O day and then it happens and boom down the other side for a whole other set of emotions. 

The first few days of the "other" tww are easy since I have my period but it does get boring between days 5-9. BUT there is HOPE that's what I like about that part of the TWW because you haven't O'ed yet and you still have a chance to catch the egg that month and get pregnant. On the other side of the O date it's just kind of a waiting game and whatever is done is done: There could be a miracle happening in your uterus or it could just be preparing itself for the evil witch. 

Use this time to get your body ready for BDing! All the supplies at your disposal :) Plan some romantic evenings in the near future :) and join us in the December TWW when you've Oed! BABY DUST!


----------



## Anna Purna

Day 10. Just bought some OPK's as I'm trying the SMEP for the first time this cycle. So we DO get to POAS during the OTWW! 
Grandbleu: The OTWW definitely has it's benefits - a few drinks, sushi (ummmmm), nice stinky cheese...yummy! Putting more BD time in is also quite enjoyable so long as you're not stressing about it too much. I've only been trying for 3 cycles since to ectopic, so we'll see what I'm saying about that if I'm still trying a few months down the road! 
Amygdala: I like how you've broken it down into just different things to wait for. It's true! However, the OTWW just sounds a little catchier, doesn't it? 
I've just noticed that the two of you ladies are on the same DPO. Are you feeling anxious to test??? Good luck! I hope I can join you in a *Pregnancy *thread soon!

Anyone out there on the OTWW???


----------



## Amygdala

Anna, it's a deal! GrandBleu and I will go in a week and you'll join us in about 3 weeks time! :thumbup:

I have to agree with you, OTWW is quite catchy. :D 

We tried the smep last month. But then I did some more reading and it seems that if your OH's sperm is ok then you have better chances bding every day. So that's what we tried this month. Of course there's no way of knowing about OH's sperm without an analysis. In our case we're assuming he's fine because we conceived first cycle the first time around. Just thought I'd mention it because from reading around here, I always thought smep is the ultimate thing to do.


----------



## Anna Purna

Amy, hold long have you been TTC? 
This is my first month trying SMEP. Before we were just Bding like mad every day, which was great! :haha: I really just wanted to try the OPK's, which I started doing last night. I think waiting for that dark line will preoccupy my worried mind, and TBH I'm not even sure if I've started ovulating again. We shall see!
I hope your TWW goes by quickly and that it is :bfp:


----------



## jowing

so i am super bummed today but relieved. af came this morning after 3 days of spotting and bfn. so at least i now know what is going on. but i never thought that we would have trouble. with my daughter, i stopped the pill and WHAMO! this time is a completely different story. i was positive after the mc and the wait that it would be no prob. i guess i was wrong. so now i sit here on day 1 yet again obsessing over a calendar. the problem is that i really dont know how long my cycle is and my husband is working out of state for about the next 2 weeks. i could still have a chance to try for december. any suggestions? i have been relying on cm and pain to show o, anybody have a better idea? thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## icantdecide

i agree about the thread thing!! I havent come on at all since AF arrived. It sounds awful but im just not interested anymore. Now OV is back im back on here again. 
I like the "OTWW". Thats fun. 

using OPKs to satisfy the POAS need is good too. I just did a OPK and got a postive made my day lol. x


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm about to enter the otww...This time it's exciting because its all starting. It's our first month trying since my ectopic, so its all new and exciting again. I may be less enthused if it takes a few months....


----------



## icantdecide

thats a nice way of seeing it actually. I hope you dont need to be less enthusiastic!! I hope the next thing your excited about is being pregnant, xx


----------



## Anna Purna

After my ectopic I had a three month wait before we could TTC again. It was such an emotional time for me, both good and bad. Bad: I felt shattered and betrayed by my body; I cried at the drop of a hat; and I hating seeing pregnant women.
Good: my husband and I grew so much closer after everything, and I felt so grateful to have such amazing friends. They all took care of me. Also, it happened at the beginning of the summer, so even though I felt so sad, there were so many things happening around me that the time passed a lot quicker than I thought it would. 
When the three month wait ended was when I really started to feel like an emotional wreck. Waiting to try turned into waiting to finish AF turned into waiting to Ov turned into...well, everything suddenly felt like a wait in my life!
After finding this message board I felt reassured by reading about the fears, hopes, dreams and waits of other women. Now I don't feel as sad or as afraid. I feel hopeful again.
Greygirl: It's great that you getting back in the game with such a positive attitude! Are you planning to use any different methods (OPK's, observing CM, etc), or are you just going for it au naturelle? GOOD LUCK!!!!!
Jowing: icantdecide is right: using OPK's helps to understand your cycle a little better AND it lets us POAS! I just started using OPK's this cycle, and I only started yesterday, but I'm really looking forward to seeing that double line in a few days - I'm tired of seeing that lonely single line!!!
I have a feeling that I'm going to Ov soon, and the worst thing is that I just got a wisdom tooth removed and I look like a lop-sided chipmuck! Not very sexy! We'll just have to BD with the lights out tonight!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi Anna - we really are in a similar situation! How many months has it been for you now?
I'm only this positive now because of waiting 6 months. I was like you, I was emotional and suddenly 'everyone' was pregnant (my manager has just gone on maternity leave - she's due 4 days after I would have been) and that's been hard. I've only really got positive since we've decided this is the month! 
I'm planning on temping, cm observation, opk....you?
I think it really helps having women in the same boat to talk to, most women I know in real life seem to pop out babies like it's the easiest thing in the world! I myself am 1 of 6!


----------



## Anna Purna

GG:
I had a 3 month wait after methotrexate, and the is cycle #3 of trying again. When I first got pregnant it was on the first cycle, and honestly we weren't even really trying, just having unprotected sex and at that time I didn't even know about cervical mucus and ovulation twinges and all that! 
I guess because it was so easy the first time that it would be easy again...not to say that 3 cycles is a long time, but I guess we all go into it thinking it's the simplest thing!
The first two cycles we just had lots of sex, but this month I'm using OPK's and trying the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) - google it. 
So, you had to wait 6 months after your ectopic to TTC again? Were you given methotrexate or did you have to have surgery? How far along were you? I was 10 and a half weeks; sooooo close to the second trimester! 
I was lucky in a way because the ectopic was located outside the fallopian tube, so there was no risk of losing a tube and I could get one shot of methotrexate even though I was so far along (normally ectopics are caught a lot earlier). 
I'd love to hear your story, and anyone else's!


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow, thats really far in! Mine was in the right tube, I was nearly 7 weeks gone and it almost ruptured because they didnt take me seriously in the hospital. I had emergency surgery in the end. 
I didn't have to wait 6 cycles for medical reasons, but financial. My husband has just secured a permanent job so we feel set up now :) 
Sorry to hear how close you were, how did they catch it in the end? It's great you've still got both tubes! 
I also 'caught' first time last time, was very lucky considering I have PCOS...I'm hoping I'm as lucky again but I don't know til soon...


----------



## icantdecide

Sorry just to butt in again. If your not all doing it already. Go on fertility friend. It's a really good site. And the basic membership is free. It helps you temp and record cm and symptoms and gives you graphs so it's easier to spot a changed in pattern indicating ov. Good luck all of you. xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks icantdecide :D I'm already on there and it is fabulous!


----------



## icantdecide

ooooh yeah!! sorry i updated that one on my phone and didnt see either of your signatures. 

All this snow has froze my brain. 

x


----------



## Anna Purna

Snow? Where do you live icantdecide? I live in Montreal, and while we don't get as much snow as many other places in Canada, I'm surprised that we don't have any yet. 
I do have an account on fertility friend, and while I keep track of the usual symtoms, I've never tried tracking body temperature. 
GreyGirl: So glad to hear that you didn't have to lose a tube. Could you explain what POAS is for me? 
I'm using dollar store OPK's, and yesterday I got the faintest line. I want a nice dark line today! I've just read on the SMEP thread that one woman was only ever getting faint lines, never the dark on indicating a surge, and she still got pregnant this month!


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna Purna said:


> Snow? Where do you live icantdecide? I live in Montreal, and while we don't get as much snow as many other places in Canada, I'm surprised that we don't have any yet.
> I do have an account on fertility friend, and while I keep track of the usual symtoms, I've never tried tracking body temperature.
> GreyGirl: So glad to hear that you didn't have to lose a tube. Could you explain what POAS is for me?
> I'm using dollar store OPK's, and yesterday I got the faintest line. I want a nice dark line today! I've just read on the SMEP thread that one woman was only ever getting faint lines, never the dark on indicating a surge, and she still got pregnant this month!


Tracking the body temperature is a really good way of seeing what's going on :) 
I did have to lose a tube, I only have a left tube, my baby grew in the right tube. 
POAS = Pee on a stick :)

Good luck for a dark line! I only count lines the same darkness or darker than the test line.


----------



## Boothh

you should try having long cycles the 5WW is alot less fun than TOTWW :flower:


----------



## Anna Purna

GG: Oops, I meant to say PCOS, not POAS! Too many acronyms! 
And sorry about the tube. Does this affect TTC?
Boothh: 5WW?!? How long is your cycle?


----------



## GreyGirl

PCOS is PolyCystic Ovarian Syndrome. I basically have cysts on my ovaries, too much testosterone, gain weight easily (and find losing it extra hard) and it messes up your cycles. Having only 1 tube is said to lessen my chances by around 30%...add to that my PCOS and I'm really hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Boothh

im currently on CD60 with no AF and no BFP, i had bloods to test my hormones last week so waiting on results on tuesday FX absolutly no idea whats going on but im feeling pretty pissed about the whole situation at the moment! normal cycles for me are 35-48days normally, put simply.. its shit.


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone.
Im in the actual TWW at the moment, but thought id say "hi" incase I have to join you here next week. Hopefully not though, want my BFP in 3 days! FXd.
I noticed that a couple of you ladies had ectopics and have just started trying again. Im in the same situation. Sorry to hear about your losses, and good luck for the future
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

I'm feeling pretty frustrated this morning. 
This is the first cycle that I've used OPK's, and so for I've had one faintest of faint lines on Friday and nothing yesterday and on all other days. Most worringly, my CM is just not what it should be - in fact, it feels like how it usually does AFTER Ov! 
I'm starting to think that I either won't Ov this cycle, or that I Ov'd very early, like on CD6!
I say that because (warning: TMI!!!!!) around that time I had a lot of EWCM, which I though was strange at the time.
DAMN!
I'm testing again this afternoon. I hope it's just late Ov. Otherwise it's going to be a loooooooong OTWW. :(
How is everyone else doing? 
Boothh: were your cycles always long, even before you had your son? (he's so cute, BTW!)
Shelleney: how long have you been TTC since your ectopic? Sorry to hear about it. Pleas share your story with us. I hope you DON'T join us here - you must go straight to the* Pregnant* treads! :) (but if for some reason you don't, please do join us!)
GG: where are you in your cycle?


----------



## shelleney

OK Anna (and anyone else who is interested) lol. Heres my story:
My OH and I decided we wanted to try for a baby over a year ago. I came off the pill (which id been on for 7 years), started using condoms and taking prenatal vitamins, folic acid, etc. Lost weight, quit drinking, etc etc. Starting TTC in April this year...and was pregnant a week later!
7 weeks into my pregnancy, we went to a friends wedding in Crete. The night before the wedding, I was in agony. Sharp pain in my right side, and heavy bleeding. went straight to hospital, they did scan and found nothing in my uterus. they told me i had miscarried. they did blood test and when the results came back the next day, they found hcg levels still really high. they did tests every 48 hours (still in Crete btw) and hcg levels kept rising. thats when i suspected ectopic, as we had never actually seen the baby in the womb. they said we could fly home if we went straight to hospital in the UK. we did, and hcg levels kept rising. they gave me the choice - laparoscopy and tube removal, or methotrexate (cancer drug). we went for methotrexate, and only needed one dose. hcg levels eventually dropped to zero. was told to wait for 6 months before ttc again. the worst 6 months of my life....but now we are finally ttc again. 
I think about our baby every day, and it still hurts so much. our baby wouldve been due next month, so desperate for a BFP before then, hopefully this week. this is our 1st cycle of trying, so hopefully it happens as quickly as it did last time.

Hope I havent bored you all! and Thankyou, Anna for saying you hope I dont make it to this thread, and go straight to a pregnancy thread. me too. but otherwise, i know i am in great company here. good luck to all of you, and baby dust all round! :dust:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

shelleney: :hugs: Thank you for sharing!
When I was in the hospital and they did the first ultrasound, I remember feeling so scared, but excited to see my baby for the first time. I knew something was wrong when they moved the screen out of my sight, but my husband was standing behind them and I could see the screen through the look on his face - nothing was there. 
Our baby would be due January 18th - three days after my birthday. I feel a lot stronger today that I did even a few weeks ago, and I have a renewed sense of hope going into this cycle of TTC. I do hope that by January 18th I'll have a new life to celebrate. [-o<

Anyone else care to share their stories? 

Well, I'm officially in full obsessive mode today. I'm on cycle day 13 - so close to the end of the OTWW! I used an OPK and I'm happy to see a faint line again today. I think yesterday my urine was too diluted, as I had drunk something an hour before. I hope to see a nice dark line soon, soon, soon!

We're having the in-laws over for dinner tonight. Judging by the level of enthusiasm my MIL expressed when agreeing to come over, I suspect she thinks this will be an 'announcing we're expecting' type of dinner. :sigh: I might just answer the door with a glass of wine in my hand in order to get that out of the way right away. :wine:

Off to buy supplies and clean this pig sty of a house. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## shelleney

Anna, my Baby was due on Januay 21st - very close to your due date. Can I ask, how are you going to cope when that day comes around? I have no idea! Im hoping that I will have my BFP by then, although it wont take away any of the pain, it will be something positive to look forward to....
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

shelleney: I have no idea how I'm going to feel on that day. I guess it depends on whether I get my :bfp: this cycle. If I get pregnant again, then I think it'll be a lot easier to deal with; regardless, I'm sure to feel weepy and it'll hurt. I've come a long way in how I deal, though. Even a few weeks ago I couldn't look at a pregnant woman without getting that crushed heart feeling, but now I feel some envy but most of all curiosity. 

The in-laws came over tonight, and I was a little worried about it as my SIL is 20 weeks pregnant. When she announced it at 12 weeks I immediately felt happy for her, but when I went to hug her I started to cry uncontrollably and had to leave the room. In the end I felt like I ruined her big announcement. Poor thing! I hate the idea that she might feel guilty about being pregnant - I don't want her to feel that way at all!
Anyways, it all went well, and my MIL only cried once (she's a big crier). She didn't press the issue of us TTC again, but did give us the advice to do BBT and do the bicycle after sex! :bike: :haha: I guess things haven't changed so much in the past 30 years!

I'm also happy because (WARNING:TMI!!!) I have EWCM! Yessssss!!! The OTWW is almost up for me!


----------



## Anna Purna

P.S. I realize that I've totally turned this thread into my personal diary of sorts. If y'all are sick of reading about my shit, please let me know! :blush:
BUT, I would love to turn this into a thread where everyone and anyone can just let it all out during their OTWW. So please, let it out!


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *AnnaP* - I hope you BDed :sex: and bicycled :bike: your little heart out! :)...your OTWW is almost over...join us in the December:TWW after a Loss thread to continue the lovely odyssey that is TTC! :) when you've Oed!


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Shelleney :( Must've been awful. Both in January? Hope you'll be alright when the due dates comes round. My due date would of been Dec 13th. 
I know how it feels to have the screen turned around, it was awful. I knew there was something wrong anyway, but as my bladder was too swollen to drink enough, they had to do internal anyway, I knew I wasn't going to have a baby by that point. 
I'm currently 14DPO...so waiting for af as we didn't try this month - af should be here today right? 
So ready now for the 1st 2ww so I can get to the 2nd...I've never wanted af to come so quickly!


----------



## Anna Purna

grandbleu: Thanks for the words of encouragement! I've already lurked around a little bit on the December TWW thread :blush: I saw that Amy got her :bfp: - she had posted on this thread earlier. Good for her! It gives me hope. 
How are you doing on the TWW? I'll see you there very soon as I got my +OPK last night! The next few days for me will be set to the tune of Bicycle Race by Queen. :bike:

greygirl: any sign of :witch: yet???


----------



## grandbleu

LOL...nice tune to put you in the mood! :) 
Have fun and see you in TWW...Ah the joys...symptom spotting...hoping...despondence...hoping...despondence...but at least we're all in it together. :)

Amy getting her BFP was so awesome...definitely gives hope to us girls! :) YES IT CAN HAPPEN!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna Purna said:


> greygirl: any sign of :witch: yet???

Congrats on your +opk Anna! That's fab - good luck with the next few days :D

Nope, so sign of :witch: yet :( Really frustrating me already, I'm so ready to get to the next stage, just have to get this blighter out of the way first :(


----------



## shelleney

Thank you Grey Girl. And i will be thinking of you on your due date next week :hugs:
Hope you get your :witch: soon, then you can start trying again
:dust:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Anna: I know how you feel. Im so happy for my pregnant colleagues, but cant help this wave of jealousy that washes over me when I see them. "that should be me" :growlmad:
anyways, hopefully that will be us...very soon. :dust: to you all
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Thank you Grey Girl. And i will be thinking of you on your due date next week :hugs:
> Hope you get your :witch: soon, then you can start trying again
> :dust:
> xx

Thank you :) I'm dreading next week :(
I'm really hoping af comes soon - really do!



shelleney said:


> Anna: I know how you feel. Im so happy for my pregnant colleagues, but cant help this wave of jealousy that washes over me when I see them. "that should be me" :growlmad:
> anyways, hopefully that will be us...very soon. :dust: to you all
> xx

I know what you mean. I've been like that with all my work colleagues (who all announced after my loss) 1 has just had her child and the other are due really soon. I know the feeling of 'it should be me' and I think it's a different feeling from before I had ever been pregnant and was still trying...when you've lost it's different, I think anyway.


----------



## GreyGirl

Wohooo af's here! I never thought I'd be announcing that on a forum, but there you go. Finally getting started on this journey :D
How are you doing in the OTWW??


----------



## grandbleu

GreyGirl said:


> Wohooo af's here! I never thought I'd be announcing that on a forum, but there you go. Finally getting started on this journey :D
> How are you doing in the OTWW??

I'm happy for you *Greygirl*...now you can begin planning the next stage of TTC! (I know I was happy and sad the 1st cycle but it's the best for our bodies and future little ones!)


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey ladies. I only have a second to say hello before I rush off to work. 
HELLO!
I'll write later when I get home.
Argh! There has got to be five feet of snow piled up between my front door and the street!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

That's a lot of snow! Places in England shut down with just 1 inch! 
How are you doing today Anna?


----------



## Anna Purna

I've been crazy busy this week, which I guess is a good thing as it makes for a good distraction from baby brain.
TONS of snow out there, it just doesn't stop, but it's pretty normal for us. My friend lived in London for two years, and she found it hilarious when it snowed and the entire city was in panic! She said there was only a dusting of snow on the ground too! Ha! Yesterday there was so much snow that I couldn't walk on the sidewalk without being up to my knees!
I'm happy to announce that I've made it through the first TWW and am now headed into the second TWW. Yes, another two weeks of waiting. I can't win!
But I followed the SMEP this month and I have a good feeling about it. This WILL be the month!
More later, I've got to head out to work.


----------



## Amberyll23

:wave: everyone! Joining this thread if you don't mind as the ugly, nasty, blasted :witch: got me yesterday!! Currently CD2, and trying to dive right into the holidays so I don't have to think about the next couple of weeks!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Amber! Welcome to the OTWW! What are your plans for TTC this month?

GG: So, you must be on CD2 now? Congratulations on being back in the game! :thumbup:

Well, I'm officially in the original TWW - 2DPO! Another two weeks of obsessing and worrying, except now I can add symptom spotting to my list of things to do.
:muaha:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Anna: good luck in the actual 2WW! hope you get your :bfp: soon!

Hi Grey: good news that your AF is finally here. Welcome to the O2WW!

Hi Amber: sorry that the :witch: got you. enjoy Christmas, and hopefully you will get your :bfp: in the new year!

As for me - the :witch: was due yesterday. not here yet, so FXd it wont come at all. however, tested on tues, and got a :bfn: so not really sure whats going on? im in limbo at the moment. will keep you updated. Have a good day! :flower:

xx


----------



## Anna Purna

shelleney: HPT's are totally unreliable before the first day of your missed period - which would be today! I hope you get your :bfp: this week! FX'd!
:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Anna. dont know when to do another test, coz dont want to have to see another :bfn: Might just wait for the :witch: to come instead?
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies! 

Anna: Seems we are 2 ships passing, seeing as you are headed off to the thread I just left! =-) Wishing you all the best for getting your BFP!!

Shelleney: I'm keeping my fx'd for you! Until the :witch: appears, I say we are NEVER out!!!!

My plans for this cycle:

--Continue to temp, even though I got a BFN doing it for the first time last cycle, it really helped me in learing more about my body and things to look for.
--Red grapefruit juice once we start bd'ing and adding pineapple juice during my o and immediate post-o days.
--I'm already on pre-natals, so continuing with those
--only thing I might change is buying some OPKs to make sure FF is correct on its O predictions--I just hate spending the money on those things!


----------



## shelleney

Sounds like a good plan Amber!
If the :witch: does arrive, i may well be following the same plan.
Good luck to you :dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> --Red grapefruit juice once we start bd'ing and adding pineapple juice during my o and immediate post-o days.

Is this really proven to help? I'll do it if it is!


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey girls. Just checking in on my OTWW ladies and looking for some support.
4DPO and feeling like shit. The last couple of days I've felt super emotional, just really down and anxious. Already had a good cry this morning and kind of feel like just staying in bed and watching sappy movies. :cry:
I guess I'm worried that I'll get another :bfn: and have to do another round of the OTWW. I'm also scared that I WILL get my :bfp: only to have it be another ectopic. I don't know if I can deal with that again. :nope:
Last night was my Christmas staff party. All day at work people were excited and talking about it, and asking if I was ready to get shit-faced :drunk:. I guess at X-Mas parties past I was the life of the party. :blush: Since I'm in the TWW I wasn't drinking, but did have a glass of wine in my hand all night so as to throw people off. I ended up leaving super early as I just couldn't get into it - it's so annoying to be around drunk people when you're sober!
I'm going to go for a walk, maybe do some retail therapy to cheer myself up.
How is everyone doing on their OTWW?


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna Purna said:


> I guess I'm worried that I'll get another :bfn: and have to do another round of the OTWW. I'm also scared that I WILL get my :bfp: only to have it be another ectopic. I don't know if I can deal with that again. :nope:

I know exactly what you mean. I feel the same way. I'm scared of getting a bfn and having to wait months/years...but also I'm scared of a bfp and having another ectopic or a mc...both thoughts terrify me. I don't know how I'd cope with the emotional trauma again....but on the other hand there's a part of my trying to stay positive and think "why not?", why can't it be me this month who gets a bfp that sticks and end up with a baby in 9 months...stay strong and keep smiling :) :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

GreyGirl said:


> Anna Purna said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm worried that I'll get another :bfn: and have to do another round of the OTWW. I'm also scared that I WILL get my :bfp: only to have it be another ectopic. I don't know if I can deal with that again. :nope:
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I feel the same way. I'm scared of getting a bfn and having to wait months/years...but also I'm scared of a bfp and having another ectopic or a mc...both thoughts terrify me. I don't know how I'd cope with the emotional trauma again....but on the other hand there's a part of my trying to stay positive and think "why not?", why can't it be me this month who gets a bfp that sticks and end up with a baby in 9 months...stay strong and keep smiling :) :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel the same as both of you girls! :hugs:

Terrified of a lifetime of bfns and never being a mummy
Terrified of a bfp, followed by another ecoptic, or a miscarriage this time.
Positive and hopeful of getting a bfp and a baby that stays forever.

God, its so great to have friends who understand and feel the same way I do :hugs:
Thank you ladies!
:dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Purna said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm worried that I'll get another :bfn: and have to do another round of the OTWW. I'm also scared that I WILL get my :bfp: only to have it be another ectopic. I don't know if I can deal with that again. :nope:
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I feel the same way. I'm scared of getting a bfn and having to wait months/years...but also I'm scared of a bfp and having another ectopic or a mc...both thoughts terrify me. I don't know how I'd cope with the emotional trauma again....but on the other hand there's a part of my trying to stay positive and think "why not?", why can't it be me this month who gets a bfp that sticks and end up with a baby in 9 months...stay strong and keep smiling :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same as both of you girls! :hugs:
> 
> Terrified of a lifetime of bfns and never being a mummy
> Terrified of a bfp, followed by another ecoptic, or a miscarriage this time.
> Positive and hopeful of getting a bfp and a baby that stays forever.
> 
> God, its so great to have friends who understand and feel the same way I do :hugs:
> Thank you ladies!
> :dust:
> xxClick to expand...

That's why sites like this are great. No one in my 'real life' has been through the same so they can smile and say they understand, but they don't. It's so lovely to have people here that really understand and who are there to encourage when it's hard and rejoice when it goes well :)

I'm still in the OTWW, CD5...af over, is it every other day we should :sex: or is that too often? I heard every other day :sex: was better than every day to give the :spermy: a chance to regroup??


----------



## shelleney

Hi Grey.
If you read up on the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) it will give you great advice on how often to :sex: and at what time during your cycle. also lots of other great advice (link below) 
im following a couple of tips from it, just not everything. want :sex: to still be fun and not a chore :laundry::iron::dishes: haha.
Good luck! :thumbup:
xx

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## grandbleu

Well - I'm in the OTWW...I will try so hard this cycle so hopefully to begin the new year with a BIG FAT POSITIVE and a BIG FAT SMILE! :happydance: Trying to be hopeful again...already had my cry yesterday so here's to PMA and making babies! :)


----------



## shelleney

Good for you, Grandbleu!
im not officially here, just loitering :blush:
think i may be here in the next few days though.
Hope your PMA sees you through the holidays! :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Hi Grey.
> If you read up on the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) it will give you great advice on how often to :sex: and at what time during your cycle. also lots of other great advice (link below)
> im following a couple of tips from it, just not everything. want :sex: to still be fun and not a chore :laundry::iron::dishes: haha.
> Good luck! :thumbup:
> xx
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Thank you :) A lot of that makes sense, hope it works! Do you know anyone who's had success on it?


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs:Grandbleu::hugs:
I think I'm going to stalk your chart a bit, since you've offered. What are your plans for this cycle? How are you going to do things differently in order to get your :bfp:? I'm rooting for you! P.S. What is PMA? I'm so bad with all these acronyms! :blush:
shelleney:
What DPO are you and when do you plan to test? I'm 5DPO (I think), and I'm going to try to be strong and not test until AF is late. :rofl: yeah, right! :rofl:
So, I shouldn't test until the 24th, but I'm sure I'll be POAS before then!
GreyGirl:
I tried the SMEP this cycle, and I'd say the best thing about it for me was using OPK's in order to better know when I would O. I think I might've been doing :sex: marathons too early in previous cycles! 
I don't know if you could do SMEP for too many cycles in a row, though, as I could see it ruining the spontinaeity of sex. 
Also, you have to think about whether to tell your baby daddy about the plan or not. I've read on the SMEP thread that some men don't like thinking about the planning part, but I decided to tell my husband and I'm glad I did! 
On Ov night I came home very late and was exhausted, not in the mood at all, but he knew that night was important and insisted on BDing! If we hadn't :sex: that night I would've been so angry at myself, but honestly I just couldn't bring myself to seduce him! :haha:

I feel a bit better than I did yesterday...although I haven't even left my bed yet! :coffee: Yesterday I was an emotional wreck. :cry: Of course, the symptom spotter that I am, I've decided that this moodiness counts as a symptom of me being knocked up! Only 10 days left until testing! :wacko:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Anna.
PMA means Positive Mental Attitude.
I am possibly 16DPO today, although i dont actually know, coz I didnt temp or use OPKs. Im just basing it on the fact that i usually have a 28 day cycle, and Im on CD31 today.
I had a BFN on 11DPO, and really wanna test again, but my OH wants to wait. No sign of the :witch: yet - stay away! :af:

wow-10 days til testing! thats gone quick! (for me, obviously not for you) Good luck, Hun!!!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

GreyGirl--
Sorry for the delay in replying. I have read that red grapefruit juice helps with cm and that pineapple juice (not from concentrates) helps with implantation. I figure it couldn't hurt to add these 2 juices to my daily routine since drinking juice is healthy in and of itself!

Grandbleu--so sorry to see you here. :cry: Having both lost our little one so close together, I was really hoping one of us would have happy news for xmas!! Like you, I'm staying positive though, I think 2011 will be our year!!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Amber* - I was hoping not to be part of this thread but happy to be welcomed. We will get our BFPs in the new year! We have to...I think I'll be drinking lots of juice (first grapefruit bleh! then pineapple yum!)...I'm also on a super health kick and have been doing all my workouts and stretching getting my body in tip top shape for my future little one. 

Anything else people are doing this cycle to improve chances???


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning girls! :wave:*

I just caved and bought *Conceive Plus* off the old internet and hope it helps my EWCM problems and gets me my BFP...

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## Anna Purna

Let us know how Conceive Plus works for you - if I don`t get my :bfp: this cycle I think I might just go all in next time! No more messing around!
How's the OTWW ladies? A little quiet around here...you must all be busy :sex:
On my end, I'm convinced that my ticker is broken, as it's saying I'm only at 7 DPO; however, I'm pretty sure I'm at 550 DPO. At least, that's how it feels. :shrug:
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *AnnaP*! 

I think I prefer the OTWW only in that it seems to go much faster than the TWW which is ENDLESS :wacko: ...I'm already thinking of all I have to do to prepare for optimal BD...Conceive Plus, check, Sexy Undies, check, Grapefruit juice and Green Tea, check, Folic Acid, check...it's fun preparing for BD :happydance:

I hope you don't have to come back here! How long are you normal cycles??? When are you going to test???
*
PS.* Will let you all know how conceive plus works out...hopefully it helps me to a BFP...will know by January 8th or 9th :)


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!

grand, anna, shell, and amber: I know you ladies from the other TWW.
just got my :bfn: yesterday night, as the ugly :witch: got me.

I am officially now on the OTWW!

on to month 2 for me!!!! depressed but excited at the same time...

for those who got their BFN this month, 2011 ladies!!!! this will definitely be our year.. :hugs:

baby :dust: to those testing


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Lisa* 

Yes a lot of the same ladies flip flopping back and forth between the two threads. We have to put a stop to that in the new year and move onto some pregnancy threads...that's an order girls so get geared up for a lovely TTC 2 weeks and we'll keep each other motivated and inspired! :)

*2011 babies here they come!
*​


----------



## LiSa2010

I second that!!!!

these are such great threads..I love them. 


:dust: :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> GreyGirl--
> Sorry for the delay in replying. I have read that red grapefruit juice helps with cm and that pineapple juice (not from concentrates) helps with implantation. I figure it couldn't hurt to add these 2 juices to my daily routine since drinking juice is healthy in and of itself!

Thanks for the reply...what do you mean by not from concentrate? I have tinned pineapple in the cupboard, but no tinned red grapefruit? Do I buy cartons of both and just drink it? I'm CD7 now, is it too late to start drinking considering I don't tend to ovulate until at least CD20...

I'm doing ok, CD7 is upon, tis going really slowly though!


----------



## shelleney

Hello Ladies!
I know I have been loitering around here for a week or so....but I am now OFFICIALLY here. The :witch: got me today. Not as gutted as I thought I would be. Thinking of the positives - pate and buckz fizz at Christmas, etc, and hopefully a BFP in the New Year. 2010 was lame anyways, wanna draw a line under it now. 2011 will be our year, ladies!

So Im CD1 today, and giving it my all this cycle. How are you all getting on?
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa2010 and Shelleney: Sorry the evil :witch: showed her ugly face. I'm still in the TWW, so please go have a nice heaping plate of pate and an overflowing glass of...buck fizz? What is that exactly, slang for champagne? 

Grandbleu: My cycles are normally 30 days long, and this cycle I got a +OPK on CD14 and a -OPK on CD16, so I guess I Ov'd on CD15..? 
Currently at 7DPO and it feels like it's taking fucking FOREVER! (pardon my language) You're right, the OTWW is far more fun, and I realize that now that I'm in the TWW again. Argh, I HATE WAITING! :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## shelleney

Bucks Fizz is delicious! Its a mix of fresh orange juice and champagne. its a traditional christmas drink in england. yummy! haha.
Yes, I agree, the OTWW is much more fun than the ATWW (actual 2ww)! the first few days are abit rubbish (AF), but after that its all food, booze and sex! :happydance: and its nowhere near as stressful as the ATWW!
But Anna, (i mean this in the nicest way) we dont wanna see you back here again! Piss off for good! see you in the pregnancy threads instead! :hugs:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies :hi:

so im still spotting (only when i wipe) and no AF blood yet. from what ive been reading here, the first cycle after mc is really light so i guess thats whats happening to me cuz usually after a day or two of spotting i get the bleeding. my last mc before this one was back in 2000 and i cant remember how my 1st cycle was. 

so today is CD3!

is anyone trying something different this month than what you did last month or before m/c? Im thinking of trying Chasteberry (vitex) this cycle.


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi ladies!

Joining you here in the hedonistic TWW! 

First AF after MMC is kinda weird, she comes and she goes, she's light but she's crampy... I've also got classic period pain for the first time ever - used to get back and leg cramp, now it's all about the tummy! How odd.

Any way, nice to join you. Hoping to only be here once! :winkwink:

This month carrying on with Operation Take No Prisoners - on Metformin for the blasted PCOS, and following that up with baby aspirin ( apparently clotting is an issue with PCOS. BA also increases your chances of twins apparently, ooh Er! :wacko:) Omega 3, B vits and Pregnacare. I rattle when I walk.

Not sure wether to track in any way this month. My schedule varies too much to make temping practical, and I resent shelling out yet more to the OPK suppliers! Probably will cave anyway... :blush:

Having a drink as soon as the occasion arises though! Between everything I haven't had a drink since August!


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
well I'm CD2 and officially joining you today...

I had a large glass if wine last night a very long cry and am back with the PMA.
The holidays start today (lord knows why I'm awake so early!) so I can really concentrat onthis cycle. I'll be well into the TWW hopefully by the time term starts again!
This cycle I've decided to try soy on days 3-7 so we'll see how that goes! We'll also be doing SMEP! So it's going to be a very happy new year!! And slightly difficult as we'll be at the inlaws for some of it!!


----------



## sparkle

Completly off topic but I just noticed I've gone over 1000 posts!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Chatty *Sparkle* :winkwink: - I'll probably be joining you at 1000 by Xmas at my rate! - Morning everyone else in the lovely OTWW!

We're doing SMEP and I got Conceive Plus for ahem EWCM issues:blush:. Taking prenatal vitamins...other than that just hoping and praying.

OK here's the bad news...last month got messed up because we were up visiting friends in Paris and staying in all different places sometimes not together and most of the other time on couches...not super for BD.

Now my plan for Xmas (Oday!) was to go to Italy and stay a cute hotel in the country just OH and me. Now OH has just invited his estranged dad to stay with us here at our place in France. It's so nice and generous and I am just being TTC crazy :wacko: but I just know somehow this is going to mess up SMEP and I wanted to do some seducing this month and it will be a bit hard with his dad right next door...OK rant over!:growlmad:


----------



## sparkle

Oh dear grandbleu! Just try to block out fil being there and concentrate on the baby! 

I think o day for me will be 30th/ NYE! Were off to my parents in jersey on the 30th where we always stay in a little cottage in the grounds so at least I won't be worried about people hearing. It's the days before when we'll be at the inlaws I'm worried about. Last time we stayed they put us in their bed!


----------



## shelleney

Morning OTWWers!

Lisa: i dont know what Chasteberry (vitex) is, but i hope it works for you this cycle. im not going to be doing anything different this cycle. Just BDing every other day (no relatives over for Xmas). Dont want to have to start temping or using OPKs just yet. Oh, and the usual prenatal vitamins again.

Crio: I like the sound of your Operation Take No Prisoners. lol. And I trully hope you will only be here for one cycle, then off to the TWW, and then a pregnancy thread. Oh yeah, enjoy a glass or two, you deserve it!

Sparkle: Glad the PMA is back! and dont feel bad, I cried the whole drive to work yesterday. lol. sometimes we just need to let it all out. sorry, i dont know what soy is, but good luck with it anyways!

Grandbleu: good luck with the SMEP and Conceive Plus. and I really hope you find some time to BD over Christmas and New Year. Send the FIL out to walk the dog every morning or something?

As for me: CD3, not alot to say. waiting for witch to leave so we can start BDing. Every other day, with a pillow under my bum afterwards. Nothing special really. And will be enjoying a few drinks over Christmas and New Year. 
Also, I have to say, I am happy to be in the OTWW with some lovely supportive ladies, and I hope we all end up in a pregnancy thread together soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## grandbleu

shelleney said:


> Grandbleu: good luck with the SMEP and Conceive Plus. and I really hope you find some time to BD over Christmas and New Year. Send the FIL out to walk the dog every morning or something?

Thanks *Shelleney*! I wish we had a dog...really I'm just complaining and being a bit of a B*&^% and I obviously didn't say anything to OH. It's his present to his dad to invite him over here with us so it's really more in the Xmas spirit. I will try to relax and here's to quiet BD :sex:! 

*Crio* - Have a glass or two I agree...you deserve it :wine:!

*Sparkle* - I had a cry too (gosh we're all crying aren't we the 1st day of our AFs!). PMA is back up and I'm glad yours is too.

*Shelleney* - You've got a good plan...lots of sex is really the secret key so I hope you catch that egg :)

*Lisa* - I hope the Vitex gets you your BFP this month!


----------



## LiSa2010

Hello OTWW,

wow ladies, we'll be Oing around the same time. my O day is Dec 26 (my b-day....yay!!) 
wouldn't it be nice to conceive on my b-day? hoping for it.

hey Shell: chasteberry is an herb and is supposed to help with hormone balance and bringing O earlier for a longer LP. i think my problem with bean not sticking is my progesterone hormone...I will be making an appt with FS next month or so and I'll know more then but in the meantime gonna try it. I started today so keeping fx'd for a New Year gift...:happydance:

here's some :dust: for all of us!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome to all the newcomers :) 
I'm on CD9 now, sadly I don't ovulate until at least day20, but it doesn't stop me opk'ing from day 10! 
I've had a bad sugar day (last day of work so everyone brought in chocolates) and hoping I can counteract it with exercise to keep my insulin and hormones ok...I really want a sticky healthy bean this month, just wishing for a crystal ball right now.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been away the last few days, DH just found out his firm is closing out the end of the month, so we are in a bit of a scramble to get him set up somewhere else (he has offers already, just keeping my fxs crossed that we dont have to move--we just bought our house a year ago! yeesh!)

Grandblue--sent you a yummy cookie recipe! hope you like it!

Crio--sorry to see you here, hun! :hugs: I'm hoping you get better news this cycle!

AF finally ended for me yesterday, so now im in the other half of the other tww, but really it is a tww for me starting now since I seem to O around cd 23, so I will be here a while! 

hugs ladies!!


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for the info about chasteberry Lisa. Really hope it works for you. I have no idea when i O, or how long my LP is. Hmm, maybe I need to find out?
GreyGirl, im stuffing myself full of chocolates every day at work lately. sooo bad, but sooo yummy!
Hi Amber. Now the AF is gone, you can start the active phase of the OTWW - plenty of BDing! Good luck
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Morning *OTWWers*! :wave:

How's everyone???

*Amber* - thanks for the recipe - I got it now I just have to make it :thumbup:

*Lisa* - I hope that herb works for you this cycle...are your LP usually too short??? Why do you think you might have a progesterone deficiency???

*Greygirl* - Other ladies on this forum take soy and apparently it works wonders in making them ovulate sooner...I don't know exactly how and what to take (I think it's in tablet form) but you could search it on the forum. I'm ovulating in about 8-9 days from now eeks! so we'll be about the same then. Oh I just noticed Sparkle is using soy this cycle so you can ask her how it works. 

*Lisa* - Happy EARLY Bday - that would be the best present ever. My O day will be Xmas or Xmas eve so I'm hoping for some heavenly intervention in my case.:angelnot:

*Sparkle* and *Crio* - how're you ladies doing???

Anyone I missed sorry! :hi:


----------



## sparkle

Greygirl- I'm taking soy on days 3-7 of this cycle. It works like clonus to regulate ovulation. I have polysystic ovaries (not PCOS) and the dr and my reflexologist thought it might help. There a lot of info about it online. And I figured it can't hurt!! As you ovulate late it might be worth looking into.

Grandbleu- I'm ok, on school holidays now and loving being able to spend time with my son and hubby (also a teacher) today were off on a family outing to see Going on a bear hunt at the theatre. How are you


----------



## grandbleu

Good *Sparkle*...just preparing myself for some major TTC next week and thinking about what to do with my OH's dad while he's here...I need to get some decorations and start baking some yummy treats! :) Have fun with your family today...glad you're off and it's perfect for TTC :)


----------



## shelleney

Aww Sparkle! Im jealous that you have finished for Christmas already. My school doesnt break up til next Tuesday :nope: Oh well.

Hello OTWWers! How are we all today?
CD4 for me. Bored already. AF still here, so no BDing. Yawn!!!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

BDing has commenced! YEEHAW!

In other news I'm still waiting for the post to get me my Conceive Plus (maybe Saturday or Monday). I bought 100% fresh squeezed grapefruit juice (I HATE grapefruits!!!!:nope:) but I will drink it for babymaking purposes...bleh:wacko:


----------



## shelleney

grandbleu said:


> BDing has commenced! YEEHAW!

Woohoo! :happydance:
Good for you, Grandbleu!
Hope your conceive plus arrives soon
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

May I join ya all here too? 

Cd 2 for me today, I fugure I'll be o'ing again right around new years. Guess at least I can have a few drinks Christmas and new years! The OTTW begins...


----------



## LiSa2010

grandbleu said:


> Morning *OTWWers*! :wave:
> 
> How's everyone???
> 
> *Lisa* - I hope that herb works for you this cycle...are your LP usually too short??? Why do you think you might have a progesterone deficiency???
> 
> *Lisa* - Happy EARLY Bday - that would be the best present ever. My O day will be Xmas or Xmas eve so I'm hoping for some heavenly intervention in my case.:angelnot:

I've read that if you spot during AF, it's because of low progesterone hormone in your body. I also read (I do a lot of this...LOL) that if you miscarry before 8 weeks that it's most likely due to low progesterone hormone as well. these two things are me....I will be scheduling my FS appt next year due to I've had 3 m/cs. I will get more answers then but that's what it looks like to me, that I have low progesterone after I O and can't get my bean to stick, although my first pregnancy, I gave birth to my daughter. then again I was really young and my body was more fit...LOL

Thank you for the early b-day wish, keeping fx'd for both of us!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies!!!

wanted to let you know that I had a PG dream last night....

In my dream I had taken a HPT and it said :bfp: I couldn't believe it so I told DH 
that I had to take another one to make sure....
so I did and lo and behold, there it was again.. :bfp:

Im keeping my fx'd that it's a sign for the new year!!!! woohoo :happydance:

hope everyone is having a terrific FRIDAY!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

grandbleu said:


> BDing has commenced! YEEHAW!
> 
> In other news I'm still waiting for the post to get me my Conceive Plus (maybe Saturday or Monday). I bought 100% fresh squeezed grapefruit juice (I HATE grapefruits!!!!:nope:) but I will drink it for babymaking purposes...bleh:wacko:

lots of baby :dust: to you!!!


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey ladies. I hope you don't mind me trolling around here while I'm in the TWW. :shy:
Sparkly:  I'm so jealous - I have to teach right up until noon on Christmas eve! Enjoy your holidays with the family and I hope you get a lot of BD time in.

Lisa:  What a lovely dream. I hope it comes true for you! 

Grandbleu:  Way to get back on that horse! P.S. Quiet :sex: can be fun, too!

Shelleny:  AF should be over soon. Good luck this cycle!

Crio:  DO have a glass of vino -you deserve it after all this time! Have one of those Buck Fizzes that everyone's raving about! (I know it as a mimosa)

Amber:  Have fun in the :sex: part of the OTWW!

GG:  How are you holding up? What's going on with your cycle?

IMPPEARL:  :hi:

Am I missing anyone? :hi:


----------



## GreyGirl

Nice catching up with everyone :)
I'm on CD10...which sadly means at least 10 days left til ovulation...will start testing tomorrow though and get :sex: soon me thinks...
How are you doing?


----------



## croydongirl

I started to miscarry my fourth pregnancy yesterday, and officially started the 'other' 2ww. I was only 5 weeks just like my other times. I am seeing a fertility doctor and this cycle stared progesterone, I take aspirin and am doing all I can to be the best place for baby to want to stick around. Hubby and I have been tested and everything they have done is totally normal. 
Not sure how many more miscarriages I have in me. Four in less than a year is a lot.

So I join with you ladies in this waiting to wait, and hoping that it'll be the last time for 9 moths we are in this place!!

Thankful for other ladies to walk this road with.

And for Christmas shopping to keep me distracted this weekend.


----------



## grandbleu

*Croydon* - so sorry for your losses...I hope for all of us that this is the last OTWW ever :)


----------



## sparkle

Croydongirl- so sorry for your losses.

Grandbleu- yay for the bding marathon commencing! 

Greygirl- good luck with the opks... It must be hard to o so late x

lisa- that sounds like an amazing dream!

I'm still on cd4- this seems to be going so slowly. Snow dependent we're off to the carols at St Pauls today. Feeling really strange, we said we would tell everyone about the pregnancy at Christmas and I kind of feel like now we have nothing. I have my beautiful boy and I'm throwing everything into making sure his 3rd Christmas is something to remember. He really gets it. Thinking of you all x


----------



## grandbleu

Morning all :wave:

*Imppearl* - welcome hon...we're all in the same boat here:boat:...hopefully we'll have a good success rate :)

*Lisa* - YIPEE for positive BFP dreams...I hope it is one that comes true! 

*Anna* - definitely no worries on the lurking...I'm currently lurking on the TWW thread :winkwink:

*Greygirl* - when you say testing do you mean OPKs??? Regular BD :sex: is the key to success never soon enough to get started!

*Sparkle* - sorry it seems slow...but at least you have some activities planned...I agree with you on the being sad about Xmas this year...we should have lovely news to announce (I would be 6.5 months pregnant and have a baby bump and feel joyful)...I sincerely hope that new years will be special for all of us!!! 

*AFM*: I'm already worried that I won't catch the egg this time around AGAIN and I haven't even really begun...need some PMA! 

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies!
How are we all today? Its freezing here, minus five degrees. Im wearing hat, scarf, gloves, coat and boots - and im inside on my laptop!

Sparkle, I totally know how you feel. I would be 36 weeks pregnant by now. This Christmas will be so different to the one I had planned. Oh well. Think positive, eh? 2011 is our year!

Welcome, Imp! Hope your stay here is short!

Grandbleu - I hope you find your PMA again. You are so well prepared, im sure you will catch that eggy this month. FXd!

As for me: CD5, the witch is on her way out. Just getting ready for a Christmas full of BDing!

Hello to everyone else!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Shelleney* - I guess we're all thinking about our little ones this Xmas. Glad the witch is on her way out for you and on to BDing!!! COME ON GIRLS!!! we need some better statistics then last month :)


----------



## shelleney

grandbleu said:


> COME ON GIRLS!!! we need some better statistics then last month :)

I agree, Grandbleu! We need everyone in this thread to have BFPs in January!
:dust:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Absolutly! We had lots of people unsure of dated last month so this should be a better one!

Let's keep the positive vibes, roll on the bfps!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - I agree...for a lot of girls it was a 1st cycle postM/C and now that most are out of limboland then I think cycles will be more predictable which makes it easier to catch that egg at the right time! :dust:

I have a feeling this will be a better month.


----------



## shelleney

I agree! there was so much confusion last month. But that was our practise or trial run. Now it is time to do this properly! :happydance:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

I agree totally different christmas then what would have been. I was just saying yesterday to a friend of mine I should be huge by now. My due date would have been the 24th. But instead it lopks like I am due to O on the 1st. New Years! Hopefully that's lucky!


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Imp :cry:
Im here if you need to talk.
Good luck for New Years!
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

shelleney said:


> So sorry Imp :cry:
> Im here if you need to talk.
> Good luck for New Years!
> xx

Thanks! Btw I had a little giggle at you -4 and freezing. It was - 15 here, -25 with the wind chill. Burrrrr


----------



## shelleney

IMPPEARL said:


> Thanks! Btw I had a little giggle at you -4 and freezing. It was - 15 here, -25 with the wind chill. Burrrrr

Oh :blush: i feel ever so embarrassed now. I thought minus five in the daytime was really bad....i guess i dont know what im talking about. lol
Where are you then, Imp?
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

I'm about 1.5 hours north of Toronto in Ontario Canada. Guess that is cold for for you guys. But Canada can have some nasty cold weather. It has been snow stormig the past week so we've had some nasty weather, and over 4 feet of snow! Today however the weather is better. Its about -9 now but we are supose to have a high of -4 and a low of -11. This is more seasonally normal. The past week has just been a little crazy! lol But at least we'll have a white Christmas!!


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey Imppearl, we're neighbours - I'm in Montreal.
Today it's supposed to be -7 but I haven't ventured outside yet. It's been snowing pretty steadily here as well, although today it looks like a nice, soft snow. I might go ice skating outside tonight! :cold:
Where are you from, shelleney?


----------



## IMPPEARL

Anna I'm Just west of Barrie. Ohh Skating sounds fun... anything to take my mind off the :witch:. CD3 today I can't wait for new years. Looking like I'll O on the 31st, 1st or 2nd around there anyway. Hmmm I wonder what extra special plans I can make on NY to make time to try... ? lol


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys! Glad to see so many people on here -this is officially the 'fun' 2ww cos of all the :Sex:! 
Thanks for the info on soya :D I thought soya was bad cos it killed all the :spermy: someone said on here not to have soya milk cos it kills them...or do you only take it for those few days so it's out your system when the :spermy: arrive? 
It is frustrating to ovulate late...if nothing happens this month I'll be looking into soya and epo for sure :) I'm planning on drinking pineapple juice after ovulation, but haven't been able to find any grapefruit juice. 
Good luck for bfp's for us all in Jan - hope so!


----------



## sparkle

You take them before the bding to help with ovulation so that's probably why! 

I also forgot something else we've been doing for the past few months! Were only drinking organic milk so there's less artificial progesterone and oestrogen for my hubby.


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi Ladies, 

Feels bloody freezing here in London - looks terribly pretty though!

Can't wait for the evil B-Witch to bugger orf. Getting seriously desperate for some BDing! :haha:

Really hoping this will be our month. Still rattling when I walk, although I'm waiting for my Metformin prescription to be filled in, stupidly ran out before the weekend. :dohh:

How are my other TWW girlies? X x X


----------



## Criosaidh

Oh by the way, I went on the Grapefruit juice last month and got OV bang on date. Also on Green Tea this month, said to help with EWCM.

Have heard mixed things about Soy, apparently has some compound very close to estrogen in it. Strange though, I thought we were more concerned with progesterone and LH when TTC? :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

Imp and Anna -Im from Leicester. Which is slap bang in the middle of England. And minus five is very cold for us here! lol. I definitely dont think i could cope living in Canada. But the snow we are having at the moment is very pretty :cold:

Grey - yes, i agree that the OTWW is the fun thread.plenty of BDing, and alot less stressing out!

Crio - glad to see you back on the thread, had been missing your input. I feel the same as you, desperate for the witch to leave so that the BDing can start!

xx


----------



## grandbleu

Morning everyone! :wave:

*Crio* and *Grey* - hope the :witch: is gone by now...her stays are never fun!

*Imppearl* - Brrrrrrr......

*Sparkle* - good idea on the organic milk...they give so much hormones to those poor cows and it gets passed on to us...

*Shelleney* - enjoy the snow! (perfect for cuddles and Bding)

*AFM*: grapefruit juice...no caffeine (yes I gave up coffee and black tea for baby already!:coffee: hmmmmm....not liking it but it will be worth it hopefully). Still waiting for Conceive Plus (should be here Monday)

XO :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Criosaidh

Bonjour Cherie!

You're up bright and early, blimey.

AF is being more of a b-witch than usual - keep thinking she's gone, then the nasty old witch remembers she forgot her specs or something and settles in for another cup of tea. Cowbag. :growlmad: Poor OH has had at least two false alarms for BDing - hate seeing him go "oh, ok, no problem baby. Er, how long is it meant to go on for again?"

Anyway, starting now on the grapefruit juice and the green tea - Grandbleu ma Cher, did you know that green tea comes in decaf now?

I do have a confession ladies - I've started smoking again. :cry: don't judge me, I'm judging myself to an adequate sufficiency thank you. Saw one of those electronic ciggies at a Market the other day, I might need to get one.

Has anyone else heard of using bedroom lighting to prompt OV? I only ever use bedroom lighting to prompt BD! God bless the dimmer switch! :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Crio.
Sorry to hear the witch is being a bitch :growlmad:
Hope she pisses off for good today (and that you and OH can start BDing)
Please dont beat yourself up for smoking. You are going through a very stressful time at the moment, and many people turn to cigarettes to help. We wont judge you on here, just support you with trying to quit again :hugs:
I havent heard of the lighting thing, but to be honest, I dont know much about ovulation at all. lol. need to do soming studying :book:
Hope you are well.
xx
ps: where are all the other OTWWers today? :shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey everyone!

*Crio* - seriously don't sweat the smoking right now...I totally get it...I'm not even a smoker and I've smoked a couple ciggies since my M/C and don't get me started on the wine I've downed since then. I agree with *Shelleney* this is a hard time and we all need little crutches sometimes to get through and just relax. PS. Thanks for the decaf green tea suggestion. PPS. Dimmer...I think I need to invest :winkwink:

*AFM*: Things in the BD realm are not going well...OH and I aren't talking...BLEH! Why does this happen when O day is coming up...I hope the arctic chill in the bedroom blows over before Xmas.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grandbleu. Sorry to hear you and OH has fallen out. The stress of TTC often takes it toll on a relationship. We have fought more in the last 6 months than we have in our entire relationship. Hope you make up soon :kiss:

AFM: i have just invested in some OPKs. I wasnt going to, but I have no idea when I will be Oing, and I am desperate to catch that eggy this month :cloud9:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

It can be stressful on your relationship. I think it's the pressure, plus I'm the one watching my signs, opks and temps...
Blergh. 
I'm still on CD12 and had 2 negative opks, hopefully we'll catch the egg this month.


----------



## kizzyt

oh crio, dont feel bad for the smoking hun, I enjoyed a few on Friday night together with wine, rum, baileys etc and am enjoying some more wine now and very tempted by the cigs. I think you need to take the pressure off yourself, you're going through a hard time and putting in a lot of effort, you still need to have a life and you know you'll give up when it's important to :)

Grand, sorry to hear you've fallen out, its a stressful time isnt it? hope you kiss and make up (and a bit more) soon! x

all others, hope everyone's well


----------



## sparkle

Crio- don't feel bad we all do things when we're stressed. 

Grandbleu- hope you kiss and make up soon.

As for me- I'm sitting here with a glass of wine, witch is still here...


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Can I join in please?

I am trying to conceive my first after an MMC on 23rd August at 11+4, although baby measured 7 weeks. :sad2:

It took a whopping 12 weeks for my first AF after my ERPC and now I have invested in a CBFM and am on cycle 2 of using it. 

Was sooo convinced that it was going to work on first cycle as many people on here have had success so was gutted when it didn't.

Need some buddys to share the ups and downs with.... :friends:


----------



## shelleney

Hi New! :hi:
Welcome to the Gang!
What cycle day are you on today?
xx

ps: sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Hi and welcome! Im sorry for your loss, hope your stay here with us is a short one x


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Hi New! :hi:
> Welcome to the Gang!
> What cycle day are you on today?
> xx
> 
> ps: sorry for your loss :hugs:


Thanks for the lovely welcome Shelleney, I'm on cd9 of a roughly 28 day cycle.
CBFM went to high this morning so let the :sex: commence :haha:




sparkle said:


> Hi and welcome! Im sorry for your loss, hope your stay here with us is a short one x

Thanks Sparkle - Lets hope none of us are here for long!

Sending lots of :dust: to all of us x


----------



## shelleney

woohoo! good luck with the BDing Hun.
Hope you get your BFP soon!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Sorry I have been off the last couple of days. Trying to get all the shopping done this weekend (why we wait until the last shopping weekend before xmas is beyond me, but I'll still be in the stores this week too until we go out of town!) and then get ready for the office xmas party (of which they put me in charge! arg!) and then we are out of town!

Welcome to all our new other2ww'ers! :hugs: and I hope your stay here is a short one!

Crio--do not feel bad at all about caving in to a vice right now. I think many of us do this time of the month. I am not a smoker, but I do tend to give in to my wine and caffeine when AF rears her nasty face!

Grandbleu--I hope you and OH have made up, I have had a few blowups with my DH a few times right around OV. It really sucks, and I'm thinking of you!

New--welcome, welcome! 

My status: CD 12 today of a 39ish day cycle. Have already started the BDing, just in case I O early, but chances are it wont be until after xmas. Doesnt hurt to practice though! Also started up on the Grapefruit juice this am. 

Thinking of trying out OPKs this month. Around what time do you ladies who have used them recommend starting with them? I'm afraid of blowing through them unnecessarily, and I priced them in the store last week and they are pricey just for a 7 day set! YEESH!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Amberyll,
Thanks for the welcome, I love it how everyone is so friendly around here.
Your question about opk's - before I invested in my CBFM, I used internet cheapy opk's. Used to buy 50 at a time for less than the 7 pack in the shops - then I could POAS to my hearts content :happydance:
With my 26 day cycle before m/c, I started testing on day 11 and usually got a + on day 13/14. Some say you don't need to but I used 2 a day just in case I missed surge. Tested at 12pm and 6pm.
For a 39 day cycle, I would start testing on day 16 and see how you get on.
Good luck :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Morning *OTWWwaiters*! :hi:

*New* - Welcome to the gang :)...What is CBFM??? I've seen that acronym around but don't know what it means??? Thanks.

*Amber* - Glad you got shopping done. (PS. the cookies once they cooled down are actually fine...do they sort of taste like a chocolate shortbread but soft??? - I have to add the mint filling today...they aren't as terrible as I once thought and I think my mistake was being greedy and eating one right out of the oven :munch: LOL). I'm on grapefruit juice as well...just a glass a day...maybe I should up it???

*Sparkle* + *Crio* - Now the :witch: must be gone I hope! Enjoy ciggies and wine while you can.

*Greygirl* - any sign of Oday??? I've never used OPKs...they always sound complicated to me. 


*Shelleney* - how's it going???

*AFM*: We've made up after a tense afternoon and evening. I think this whole M/C and my depression (just a mini one after the M/C not a long term thing) have just created a bad atmosphere...and I'm so nervous but also desperate to get pregnant that OH feels so much pressure and it takes away from the "funness" and spontaneity...I hate TTC sometimes:nope: But I'm hoping now that we're better that we can just get on with it and hopefully it won't seem like a chore...



Hi to anyone I accidentally missed!


----------



## NewToAllThis

grandbleu said:


> Morning *OTWWwaiters*! :hi:
> 
> *New* - Welcome to the gang :)...What is CBFM??? I've seen that acronym around but don't know what it means??? Thanks.
> 
> *Amber* - Glad you got shopping done. (PS. the cookies once they cooled down are actually fine...do they sort of taste like a chocolate shortbread but soft??? - I have to add the mint filling today...they aren't as terrible as I once thought and I think my mistake was being greedy and eating one right out of the oven :munch: LOL). I'm on grapefruit juice as well...just a glass a day...maybe I should up it???
> 
> *Sparkle* + *Crio* - Now the :witch: must be gone I hope! Enjoy ciggies and wine while you can.
> 
> *Greygirl* - any sign of Oday??? I've never used OPKs...they always sound complicated to me.
> 
> 
> *Shelleney* - how's it going???
> 
> *AFM*: We've made up after a tense afternoon and evening. I think this whole M/C and my depression (just a mini one after the M/C not a long term thing) have just created a bad atmosphere...and I'm so nervous but also desperate to get pregnant that OH feels so much pressure and it takes away from the "funness" and spontaneity...I hate TTC sometimes:nope: But I'm hoping now that we're better that we can just get on with it and hopefully it won't seem like a chore...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to anyone I accidentally missed!

Hi Grandbleu,
Sorry, for ages I felt like it was only me that didnt know what everything stood for.
CBFM is Clearblue Fertility Monitor.
My turn now, what is AFM?


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks - AFM - means As For Me :)

Is the CBFM - the one that is digital and has a smiley face???


----------



## NewToAllThis

Its the machine that asks for sticks on set days of the month and gives you either a low, high or peak reading.
Costs £100 new but I got mine off Ebay for £50.
Its expensive but post m/c, I was - and still am - desperate to get pregnant again so I reasoned it was worth it. Lady I bought it off only used it one cycle and got pregnant straight away!
I'm not so lucky cos this is my 2nd cycle of using it!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all! Hope everyone's having fun in the OTWW :D 

Amberyll23 - I also buy them online at ebay and they're SO much cheaper that way! They're not as fancy, but do the job :) I have a longish cycle (30+ days) and started on day 11...just in case! 

NewToAllThis - Good luck with your 2nd cycle using it, hope it works for you! 

grandbleu - Hoping the atmosphere gets better for you and you can get the happiness back with having a baby. It must be so hard on both of you :hugs:


I'm on CD13 and will be testing for the 3rd time today, but I had a dip in temp quite low, could that mean I'm about to O really early for me? We :sex: this morning, but the :spermy: would be 6 days old, so I'm hoping I'll O in a few days and have freshy :spermy: for that.


----------



## sar0417

:wave: ladies, can I join you all. Ive just come out of the 2ww forum :( looking forward to getting back in there again but in the meantime I might aswell enjoy a christmas :wine: or two :haha:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Grandblue--yes, they should taste like a soft brownieesque cookie before you add the filling. The filling is a bit sweeter and that is where the mint flavoring comes from--let that cool also after filling so they set! hehe 

Also glad you and OH are on the up and up! I agree TTC adds so much stress to things, and it is frustrating!! 

GreyGirl and New--thank you for the tips on the opks. I may have to fork over for some this week (as I'm already CD13) and next and then order some cheapies online if this cycle ends up being a bust. I have heard great things about the CBFM, that may be an idea for an investment if we go a few more months without any luck, since it took us 8 months to get pregnant the first go-round this past year.

AFM: CD13, and still hanging out in LowTempLand. I anticipate a mini-spike as usual before dropping again to O. I absolutely HATE that I have an extra week in the OTWW! arg! Gonna get some OPKs and start learning how to use them, and hopefully some BDing tonight to keep the boys fresh! lol


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Please can I join you ladies?

I had an early MC on the 12th 3 days after a positive test. The bleeding only went on for about 4 days, but I am still abit crampy and noticed some more light bleeding today. We are going to try straight away, dr didn't say we couldn't....so here we go again!

I hate waiting to Ov it seems to take for ever to get here. My temp has finally gone down so I hope my cycle won't be too messed up

My Chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-12-20


----------



## sparkle

Hi pinga- welcome, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 

Sounds like lots of people getting stuck into the festive bding!!

Blinking witch is still here, day 6 now. I'm really not getting my cycles at the moment. After my 1st mc I went back to 'normal' almost straight away but it seems to be a little different this time. Hoping we'll be back to the bding soon.

In the meantime I've made loads of mincepies this afternoon, while listening to Christmas music and supping a glass of mulled wine, yum!


----------



## LiSa2010

hello OTWW!! :hugs::hugs:

haven't been on, been shopping for xmas gifts and wrapping and cooking and cleaning and well you know the story. had a great weekend though. :winkwink: 

how is everyone? 

New, Sar, & Pinga, welcome. I love this thread as I know you will. the ladies are so wonderful and helpful.



AFM - on CD8: the ugly :witch: is gone!!! YaY!! :thumbup: DTD yesterday...oops started too early. I am going to do the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) this month and you're supposed to start on CD8....oh well more :sex: tonight!!!! :happydance: 
so this month it's vitex, red raspberry leaf tea (tones uterine lining), and SMEP. I really want a :bfp: next month.

New Year baby :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Lisa* - You're in the Xmas spirit! Remember with Red Raspberry Leaf Tea that after O day don't take it anymore as it can cause contraction and not help implantation...before Oday is good though (my Best Friend used it and got her BFP!)


----------



## sparkle

Oooh I've got some raspberry leaf tea. When should you take it?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: grand, :hugs: yea I read the same thing somewhere so stopping once I O.. :hugs:.

:hi: sparkle: I started taking it on CD4 but I think you can take it CD1 until O. you don't take it past O as grand said, it can cause contractions.


----------



## sparkle

Thanks, I know it causes contractions. I bought it ready when I was pregnant with my son to take in case I went overdue. Then he was a premmie!


----------



## shelleney

Hello OTWWers!
I have been reading all of todays posts, thanks for all of the advice!
Hope you are all OK. Plenty of :sex: i hope?
I am CD7 today, and the :witch: has finally pissed off. Gonna follow the SMEP this cycle, so start BDing on CD 9 (but will probs BD tonight, as it has been over a week, and my OH deserves some fun) :haha:
Anyways, good luck to everyone this month :thumbup:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Morning all :wave:!

Welcome *Pinga*!

How's it going in the OTWW???

*AFM*: I got my Conceive Plus last night in the post!!!:happydance: and will be using it this cycle YIPEE!!! My OH's father is not coming in the end for this weekend (All that bad weather in London!!!) which makes me sad because after all my complaining I was actually looking forward to his company and having Xmas with just more than me and OH. I guess for BD action anywhere anytime though it's a good thing. 

X


----------



## sparkle

Grandbleu- yay for the conceive plus! And for having the place to youselves...

AFM- the witch has gone and the bding has commenced!!


----------



## grandbleu

Just a random post but I girl just got her BFP today (on pregnancy tests section) and she said that she used Conceive Plus!!!! and she thinks that was the magic key!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sparkle

Yay!!! Good Luck x


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning Ladies!

Pinga--Welcome! Sorry to hear of your loss, :hugs: and hoping that things work out for you this cycle!

LiSa2010, Sparkle and Shelleney--glad the witch is gone and you ladies are on to the BDing club! 

Grandbleu--hope the Conceive Plus is the extra spark you need for that BFP! (how did the cookies turn out btw?) 

AFM: CD 14, temp went up today, BDing of course, and taking the red grapefruit juice. Enjoying my last couple days of caffeine (ie, morning coffee, etc) before I turn that off. Will stop the occasional glass of wine as well, although I may sneak one at xmas! I'm not forcasted to "O" until next week, so I feel I can be a little naughty right now and do my celebrating at xmas and be good at New Years. :winkwink: Also started using OPK strips, got a negative last night. Pretty simple to use, although it feels like I'll be spending lots of days looking for lines now! haha If this cycle ends up being a bust, I may invest in a CBFM, if I can convince DH to spend the money on it!


----------



## LiSa2010

GM OTWW!!

Grand: YaY!! for receiving conceive plus finally, right? Aww don't feel bad about your OH's father, that's how you were feeling at the time and you know how our hormones can be when we really want something. Be glad that he will be safe at home instead of trying to travel in the bad weather. I hope CP works for you too!! :hugs:

Amber: I think we can all be a little naughty now and then :winkwink: I would love to have a drink at xmas but Im due to O that weekend and don't want to take the chance....

Hello to all the OTWW: lots of baby glue and baby :dust: for our 2011 :bfp:s


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all, We spent the weekend with extended family and got one christmas done, we still have 2 more. Christmas eve DH family, and Christmas day, my family. finished off all my shopping as well yesterday! Due to O areund New Years (31st, 1st, 2nd ish) so just practising for now, now that af is gone. Actually DH got the flue last night so nothing much ogin one yet. Glad he got it now rather then O time! Just hope I don't get it!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hello Darlings!

For some reason I stopped getting updates for this thread - I assumed all had gone quiet on the OTWW front! Hope everybody has been well? Need to read back through the messages and update meself! 

Well, as per the other thread I've just put up, all is a bit wierd at Casa De Crio. :wacko:I've got a bunch of symptoms after AF has gone. AF was pretty wierd to be honest, so not really sure what I'm doing now. Need to test before Xmas I think, all is very odd right now and I don't want to find out later that getting bolloxed with the family was actually a really bad idea.

Couldn't even brush my teeth properly yesterday morning - kept gagging on the toothbrush. Itchy nips :blush: kept me awake last night and DH nearly got a black eye after making a cheeky grab at the girls last night. Also on/off nausea and headache. And it could be my imagination (or a UTI :blush: but I do seem to be weeing a bit more often)

Little Doodle :angel: was conceived a week before my LMP according to the dates of his first scan, is it way too much to hope....? :shrug:

If so I will be signing myself into the nearest secure unit to weave baskets for a couple of months I think. TTC = :loopy: X 5000....


----------



## grandbleu

Morning all...:wave:

Coming into the home stretch for a bunch of us with Xmas O days!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope there is a lot of :sex: going on across the world for us!!! :winkwink:

*Sparkle* - catch that egg hon!!! Have fun with OH!!!

*Amber* - do you ovulate late in your cycle??? - are you trying soy this cycle or waiting to see how it goes??? For the CBFM - get it off of Ebay as it's cheaper Okay.

*Lisa* - good on you for not taking a chance with alcohol but I think one glass wouldn't hurt (I was downing Chardonnay...and cocktails right before I found out I as pregnant...I had no idea because sex had been dismal that month...seriously a freaking miracle!!!).

*Imppearl* - get OH back in tip top form for BDing action...

*Crio* - of course I always hold out hope and definitely FXed for you that all these weird symptoms lead to something...when are you going to test???

Morning to everyone else!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Morning Girls,

Imppearl - thought I'd join you over here so :hi:

Crio - :hi: don't think we've met before. Your symptoms sound good. I had AF before I discovered I was preg. Good luck.

AFM (thanks Grandbleu) my monitor has gone to peak today, gutted cos we didn't DTD last night cos we got in late. Plus had cn argument this morning over the damn snow so I'll have to do some serious creeping later :rofl:

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## GreyGirl

Crio, sounds like interesting symptoms to me! Test soon!

How is everyone doing? Looks like some good progress :D 

I feel like I'm going to be the last one on here after everyone else - stupid long cycles! We've only had :sex: a few times, I'm hoping to tempt him today or tomorrow so the :spermy: aren't left to get too old. Should be ovulating next week, seems so long away! I want to now so I can start the 'proper' 2ww, I just want to be pregnant - as does everyone here so I'm glad you all understand. I spoke to my twin yesterday and she confirmed she got pregnant with both children 1st time...wish I had her genes sometimes!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies!
How are we all today?
Grandbleu - glad your Conceive Plus has arrived, and that you have heard some success stories of people using it. Fingers crossed you will be joining them.
Sparkle - glad the witch has gone and the BDing has started. Have fun!
Amber - hope the OPKs and grapefruit juice work out for you this month Hun. And dont feel bad about having a cheeky glad of something over Xmas.
Crio - hope your symptom spotting does not land you in a secure unit over Crimbo...im sure they are leading up to something special! FXd!
New - hope your "creeping" works tonight, and you get some BD action! haha.
Grey - you wont be the last one on here! A few of us have long cycles too. You are in good company. Keep up the PMA!

Hi to Pinga, Lisa, Imp, and everyone else! :hi:

AFM - CD9, SMEP starts today :happydance:
xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the welcomes.

I have a long cycle aswell I hate that my body makes me wait even longer!
I am going to invest in a CBFM if i don't get pg this month. Anyone else use them?
Got OH's Mum coming soon to do Christmas. Then I should get in the Christmas spirit :wine: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Pinga said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> I have a long cycle aswell I hate that my body makes me wait even longer!
> I am going to invest in a CBFM if i don't get pg this month. Anyone else use them?
> Got OH's Mum coming soon to do Christmas. Then I should get in the Christmas spirit :wine:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hey Pinga,

I have a CBFM, am on my second month of using it.
I recommend it, it takes the guess work out of the whole thing.

Good luck x


----------



## LiSa2010

Hello :hi: to all the ladies!! :hugs: :hugs:

how is everyone? seems like a bunch of us will be O this week into the weekend....Fx'd for our new year :bfp: let the baby dancing :sex: commence!

AFM: on CD10 and that means SMEP for me!!! feeling good. my temps have been in the 98s the last 2 days. I haven't had any EWCM yet but really hoping that my temp means that I will be having some and then it's O time. I woke up with breasts soreness and had mild cramps this morning..hmmm. I am feeling so energized today. Im hoping it lasts through the rest of the week and through the weekend cuz Im going to need it when I do the 3 day SMEP part....LOL I can't wait to O already but Im keeping a PMA cuz I don't want to be stressed going into the days of O. 

hope everyone's day is going well.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Girls!

*Lisa* - I'm doing SMEP - well trying...we missed a day but it was day 8 and I really don't think we needed it...I should ovulate day 13/14 from my former charts so I guess we need to start the everyday stuff now (I heard if you do every 18 hours it's even better :winkwink:). Since I won't know till after my temp spike when I ovulated I think we'd better DTD every day from now until Xmas...:happydance: if we can keep up. 

The first time we got pregnant all we did was CD12 and 13 (NTNP just happened to be those days) and boom...

only time will tell if our efforts all pay off :dust:

Good luck to all especially this weekend O day girls!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi Ladies,

Just tested.

:bfn:

And unsurprisingly now have rotten temperature and sniffles. It was flu, not BFP. Doesn't explain the itchy nips and sore boobs, but on thinking about it my new bra might... :dohh:

It's actually all pretty positive when I look at it logically. Have had a near perfect first cycle, apart from a slightly wierd :witch:, so hopefully that means everything is as it should be now.

BDing is going well.:haha: Extremely well actually - I didn't tell DH about my little mental episode. :blush: Got to travel over tomorrow night, but we've BD'd every night since AF left, so I hope it won't damage our chances too much. 

How's everyone else? We seem to be oddly in synch in here! It's the :sex: like :bunny: thread at the moment - how awesome!

*Grandbleu* - Best of luck to you, your DH must be thinking he's pretty lucky at the moment? Mine's started to think he gets his birthday once a month! :haha:

*Lisa* - Have you tried drinking Green tea or grapefruit juice? It's supposed to do great things for EWCM - that or Robitussin cough mix?

*Shelleney* - Hope the SMEP is going well; what days are you meant to BD again? 

*Pinga* - Belated welcomes hun. Love the name and the avatar, Pingu was my absolute favourite as a kid. Hope all is well with you!

Well, I'm off to have a coffee. A coffee. COFFEE!!!! :happydance: Oh my darling my love, how I have missed you. You tall dark handsome chocolate-sprinkled charmer you. Come 'ere! :coffee:

C X X X


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Well, I'm off to have a coffee. A coffee. COFFEE!!!! :happydance: Oh my darling my love, how I have missed you. You tall dark handsome chocolate-sprinkled charmer you. Come 'ere! :coffee:
> 
> C X X X

Oh...don't rub it in...I've just given up my coffee!!! I want a tall dark handsome creature frolicking on my tongue :rofl:

Sorry about the BFN love but you're still in the game to catch an egg this month with the rest of us...BD is the only way so cheers to lots of :sex:!!!

This is turning out to be quite a hedonistic (and lovely) thread!...Sex, Wine, Ciggies, Gasp!!! Coffee...me loves it:happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Between sex, ciggies, wine, caffeine and the general debauchery of OTWWaiters I thought we could get to know each other :): *What does your internet name mean???* I'll go first.

*Grandbleu*: It's my favorite film *Le Grand Bleu*...all about free diving and the ocean...I love both! (or did I love the leading man? yum yum :munch:)


​


----------



## LiSa2010

great idea....something to keep my mind occupied while waiting for O! :thumbup:

Lisa: it was a nickname I created for myself after my mother told me a story about the name.....and 2010 for joining BNB this year!!! Lisa suits me better than my real name.... :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

LiSa2010 said:


> great idea....something to keep my mind occupied while waiting for O! :thumbup:
> 
> Lisa: it was a nickname I created for myself after my mother told me a story about the name.....and 2010 for joining BNB this year!!! Lisa suits me better than my real name.... :winkwink:

Cool - I love how you are incognito on here! - What's the story about the name that inspired you :)


----------



## LiSa2010

grandbleu said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> great idea....something to keep my mind occupied while waiting for O! :thumbup:
> 
> Lisa: it was a nickname I created for myself after my mother told me a story about the name.....and 2010 for joining BNB this year!!! Lisa suits me better than my real name.... :winkwink:
> 
> Cool - I love how you are incognito on here! - What's the story about the name that inspired you :)Click to expand...

LOL. well when I was born, my mother wanted to name me Lisa, after my aunt on my father's side, my mother says that my father didn't want that name for me and I got stuck with the name I have now.....:dohh::shrug:


----------



## Criosaidh

Nice idea Grandbleu!

My name actually is Criosaidh - it's the Gaelic spelling of Chrissie. :wave:

Thankfully I don't actually spell it that way, getting calls for "Miss Cryo-sad" would get annoying!

X


----------



## GreyGirl

Nice idea with the names to pass the time :) 

I have different names on other forums I'm on, but for this forum. 

I am GreyGirl because I have a Greyhound and I'm a girl...nothing interesting, sorry!


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey guys. After a few good :cry: and a sulky day, I've admitted defeat to the :witch: and have come back to the OTWW. PMA is slowly coming back, and I think you guys can help me get there. 
Thanks for that, by the way. :flower:
I need to catch up a bit, but I did see that you guys are discussing your BnB names. So, here's the story on mine:
Annapurna is a peak that is part of the Himalayan mountain chain. I chose this name because I've always loved mountains, and it's my dream to one day see the Himalayas. Also, it obviously looks like a woman's name! 
After doing a bit more research (*cough* I just googled it *cough*) I've found out that Annapurna is:
-a Sanskrit name which means Goddess of the Harvests, or literally "full of food". (I now find this quite fitting, as a mother is someone who give nourishment to their child.) 
-the 10th highest peak in the world and the most dangerous to climb. 
-8091 meters high. (!!!)

That's all for now. I'll catch up tomorrow. Admittedly, I'm a bit tipsy right now and typing does not come easily. :wine:
Have a good night everyone!


----------



## shelleney

grandbleu said:


> This is turning out to be quite a hedonistic (and lovely) thread!...Sex, Wine, Ciggies, Gasp!!! Coffee...me loves it:happydance:

Morning OTWWers!
Grandbleu hit the nail on the head here. We have a great thread going on. It almost makes me not want to leave and move over to the TWW thread....

Anyways, welcome back Anna. Sorry you had to return, but i hope its the last time for you (and all of us!)

As for my name - its a bit cheesy :blush: you know how people have started merging the names of celebrity couples lately (Brangelina, TomKat, etc), well my name is a mix of both mine and my OH's surnames. Mine starts with Shell and his ends in -eney. Sad, isnt it? :shy:

Hope you are all doing well today 
xx


----------



## grandbleu

I love all your names...cool to see where they come from! :)

Hope everybody is Bding their Xmas hearts out...We're keeping up so far...My OH's dad's flight got cancelled from Glasgow so he can't spend Xmas with us (I'm actually kind of sad because after all my complaining I was also excited to host him and show him France a bit). However it does bode well for spontaneous (yet very carefully planned and executed) :sex:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!

PS. This is my 1000th post - I am clearly obsessed now!!! and I'm *CHAT HAPPY*!!! I've been upgraded YIPEE!


----------



## sparkle

Oh my goodness grandbleu it took me almost 3 years to get as many posts as you, must make that my new years resolution to post more!!

I've had some brill ewcm the last few days and although it's only cd9 we've been bding like crazy! Well when the small boy is sleeping!! I'm feeling happy, relaxed and festive. I even coped seeing my preggers sil yesterday and lending her some maternity clothes.


----------



## grandbleu

Excellent *Sparkle* (I'm actually a bit embarrassed how fast I've racked up 1000 posts:blush: but I'm unemployed so BNB obsession fit into my schedule :winkwink:)

Glad BD action is going well! And you sound happy over the holidays (you should change your mood...it says you're still "sad"). 

FXed for all of us :dust:


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, well I guess I am on CD6 now, AF has gone (after all that wishing for her to get here I wanted her gone after a day or two haha) so we'll start out "trying" over Xmas, hoping for an early BFP like we got last time without too much technicality going into it so basically just living life as normal but being "aware" of timings etc. I'll be partaking in some christmas booze though, that's for sure! :)

my name is similar to my real name and my surname begins with T, it was a nickname given to me years ago and just kind of stuck, I use it on various different places! I never normally put my real pic anywere either but somehow I felt I needed to here when I joined.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Morning OTWWers,

Last day in work today :happydance: til 4th Jan.
Second peak day on my monitor, have been good so far on the :sex: front and only missed one day since cd9. 
Decided to give up on the extra's for this month (cough mixture, grapefruit juice etc) and just see what happens.
Been trying to BD earlier in the day though, instead of it being a late night before bed thing. 
Question about caffeine- notice that you all seem to give it up over ov. Is it proven that it affects things? I don't drink tons of coffee but 3 or 4 a day.

Interested in your thoughts on it.


----------



## LiSa2010

hello wonderful ladies!
i love where all your names come from. 

DH and I are definitely bding!! DTD on cd8 & cd10. im on cd11 today and still no CM arrgg! where are you? stay ositive stay positive :nope: I will be buying some grapefruit juice as Crio suggested (thanks!) to help me along. this is my first time charting ever so I dont know what day I O or how long my LP is. 

Im on hiatus from work as of today until the 4th as well. its a well deserved vacation. 

seems like most of us will be O this weekend and will be posting on the TWW thread for our January 2011 testing. 

:hi:grand: not sure if everyone on the December TWW thread have tested but once everyone does may we rename the December thread January? 

on with bding :sex:!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Yeah *Lisa* - I was thinking I may have to change it soon but I didn't want to do it so fast - I think I'll change it to Dec/Jan and then to January purely when we get to New Years since I don't want to leave anybody out :)

PS. Have you thought of buying Conceive Plus or Preseed to help EWCM issues...??? I'm doing that plus grapefruit juice.
GL! Excellent BD action - very SMEP!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Good morning everyone!
I can't wait until the :witch: leaves - I don't even remember inviting her to stay with us for Christmas! 
This has definitely turned into the Sex, Booze and Rock & Roll thread, just as I had hoped! :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

grand: sounds good :thumbup: I dont think I have CM issues as I get plenty of EWCM, Im wondering where it is cuz my calendar says that Im in my fertile days but I have no CM whatsoever. Im really hoping this doesnt mean that Im Oing later which then in turn means that I have a short LP. before m/c my CDs were 26 but as I said, never charted so not sure what CD I O. we'll see what happens the next few days. According to my calendar, Im due to O on 12/25. I think Im still going to give GF juice a chance. can I get Ruby Red GF juice? which one should I get? 

thanks ladies for all the help!


----------



## shelleney

Grand: You are "chat happy" and thats why we all love you! keep up the good work!

Sparkle: glad to hear you are feeling happy, relaxed and festive! Good for you! And I hope you enjoying all the BDing!

Kizzy: glad the witch has gone now. Glad you can start BDing now, and enjoy a sexy Christmas!

New: I havent given up caffeine at all whilst TTC (and I didnt with my previous pregnancy either) I am still drinking 2-3 mugs of tea a day (i dont like coffee) Im sure a bit of caffeine when you fancy it will do no harm.

Lisa: you are one day ahead of me, and following the "every other day" rule the same as me. Good luck! As for CM, i havent got any yet either, so dont be too worried, im sure it'll arrive soon. FXd!

Anna: sorry to hear the witch is still lingering. Hope she pisses off soon so that you can start BDing! And welcome back to the greatest thread ever!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Wow its sure been busy on here! lol As for my Name, my hose's name is Impetuous Pearl. So just a shortened version of that. 

Thinking of trying the SMEP this month. Everyother day CD8-? Then Every day CD?-? any one know?? lol

CD8 for me today. Due to O CD 17 or 18 I think which makes New Years Eve or Day.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Imppearl* - I posted on your other thread but here's the link again for *SMEP*: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

PS. what is hose's???


----------



## IMPPEARL

Lol Typo Sorry. Horse's


----------



## sparkle

Just checking in lovely ladies! Glad we are all well! 

I love the user name descriptions, I'm not sure about why I picked mine to be honest! I am fond of a bit of glitter and sparkle....


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi gorgeous girls!

Loved hearing where people's nicknames came from. 

What is everyone doing over the holidays?

DH and I are off to the wilds of the Scottish highlands for a while - not sure if we're coming back down south for Hogmanay. Can't wait to see my Mum and my baby sister! :happydance:

BDing continues well. Very well in fact - having a fantastic time, and DH is as happy as a turkey on Boxing Day. :haha: Thank God for being oversexed. :blush: Will miss out tonight though - do people think missing CD 10 will damage our chances that much? O is supposed to be Christmas day or boxing day - Xmas morning would be ideal, right? :shrug:

Just want to quickly say a big thanks to your lovely girls, you've been a fantastic source of support and validation for me recently and I wanted you to know I really appreciate it. :hugs: DH asks after you a lot by the way - "Is that you on B&B again? How are the girls doing?" :D


----------



## grandbleu

Good evening ladies! Merry Almost Xmas Eve!

*Lisa* - You should be fine if you are having regular sex and EWCM is not an issue...I'm due to O on the 25th as well...we're O twins!:hugs:

*Anna* - I hope the :witch: takes a hint and gets out of your house fast for Xmas.

*New* - I have sort of half given up caffeine...everything in moderation right???

*Shelleney* - I am indeed Chat Happy (I should enter the club...Hello my name is Grandbleu and I have a problem...BnB obsession)

*Sparkle* - I love glitter and sparkle as well :) as you can see from my siggy!

*Crio* - I concur...you guys have been invaluable during the ups downs crazies and symptom "sleuthing" :rofl: Merci Beaucoup!

*AFM*: BD is on for tonight! For Xmas OH's dad can't come because his Glasgow flight was cancelled (going through Heathrow - seriously though...there hasn't been snow in like 4 days). I'm kind of sad but happy that OH and I can BD to our heart's content without worrying. So it will just be the two of us (hopefully the last two of us Xmas's ever). No crazy plans.

*DESSERT* tonight: YUM YUM 
Do you think this might be a sign of things to come...it was on the top of the bottle!


​
*PS.* *Crio* - I forgot to say CD10 and no BD shouldn't be a problem...seriously I think the best is to have sex 2days and 1day before Oday and perhaps O day itself. You'll be fine...just play catch up and do everyday 11, 12, 13, 14...and so on.


----------



## Criosaidh

Lol Grandbleu! Here's hoping for you lady, you deserve it! :flower:

Keep thinking about O day being Christmas. There's no other present I'd want more to be honest! Going to try to be good and not read into every twinge, retch and tingle next month, in serious fear for my sanity! :haha:

In all seriousness, I've got a really good feeling about this month for some reason. 

For everyone:

:dust:

I hope the airports get blocked up with all the storks arriving next year!

:blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink:

C xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

grandbleu said:


> Between sex, ciggies, wine, caffeine and the general debauchery of OTWWaiters I thought we could get to know each other :): *What does your internet name mean???* I'll go first.
> 
> *Grandbleu*: It's my favorite film *Le Grand Bleu*...all about free diving and the ocean...I love both! (or did I love the leading man? yum yum :munch:)
> 
> 
> View attachment 148829
> View attachment 148828
> ​

My name is not exciting, does exactly what it says on the tin. :haha:

I joined and was feeling overwhelmed with all the acronyms and baby 'speak'.
And to be honest, joined in a rush to ask for advice as I was bleeding and scared and it was the first thing that entered my head. :dohh:

Did consider changing it but I kinda like it now.:awww:


----------



## grandbleu

Ok trying to remain calm but after a BD session...and lots of waiting around after...giving time to the swimmers to find their new girlfriend, went to the loo and there was a single drop of TMI blood...

I AM SO :happydance:

The only time I've ever gotten a spot of blood mid cycle and post sex was when I conceived the first time.

Please let this be a good omen.[-o&lt;

You girls are all busy probably doing your own :sex: but just wanted to share my excitement. Not telling OH yet because I want to surprise him in the New Year. 

Night Night and have fun all!


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Grandbleu! Hope that is a good omen :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies! Just checking in to see how all of you are doing! I have been out the last couple of days due to a lot of real life stuff going on. I was actually appointed to run the holiday party at my firm yesterday, so I was a bit frazzled! It went off without a hitch though and was a great success, so I feel VERY relieved! Also, DH finally accepted one of the offers from a firm here in the city, so no moves to Chicago in my future (which is another relief!) It sure has been a stressful week!

As for my board name, Amberyll is not my real name (haha, odd if it was!). I actually did some online gaming back in the day and Amberyll was my avatar name. For some reason I grew attached to it, so I tend to use it a lot! haha My real name is Belinda. :) Which is kind of unusual also, but I don't mind! Friends call me "B" for short.

I may not be around for the next few days due to holidays and travelling, I just wanted to wish all you ladies the best, and know that I am thinking of you all and keeping my fingers crossed for all of us during this time! I'm really hoping for some BFPs from this crew come the new year!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Amberyll23

OMgosh Grandbleu! I'm so excited and keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: This thread moves so fast now - I don't even know where to begin!

First of all, I want to wish you all a wonderful holiday. I hope that we can all put this crap year behind us and start fresh in 2011. 
2011: the year of the :bfp:!!!
From the looks of it, 'tis the season to be having all kinds of :sex:, so enjoy that ! :bunny: It looks as though you'll all be moving on to the TWW thread shortly, leaving me in the OTWW. :hissy: Is there no one out there with the same cycle as me?!? Actually, I've realized that my period always comes on the full moon. How hippy-ish of me! 
Anyways, this may be the last time I'm on here for a while. My husband and I are travelling across Canada for the next two weeks to visit family and friends. I likely won't have access to a computer to check in on BnB; also, I doubt that we'll get much BDing done in that time. :dohh: Luckily my predicted fertile period starts the day we get home!
Take care of yourselves, and I wish you all the best. Happy New Year and all that, and good luck catching that egg this cycle. I truly hope that when I log back on in a few weeks that I see all of your names with :bfp: next to them.
:kiss:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Morning All! I'm just headind out for our Christmas Eve due with Dh's family, then Mine tomorrow! Hope Everyone Has a Great Chraismas!!


----------



## shelleney

Hiya Ladies!

Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
Heres hoping for lots of BFPs in 2011!

Thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

fx'd for you grand!!!

wishing everyone a wonderful holiday!!

AFM: Im having a dilema again with temps! it seems that the past 5 days my temps have stayed up from 97.4 on Dec 19, which was my last day of AF. Im so confused!!!! as you know Ive never charted b4 so I cant even compare it to anything. according to my calendar, Im on CD12 and suppose to O on 12/25 but Im 100% positive that I wont bcuz there is no sign of any EWCM, which I always get right b4 Oing. feeling a little overwhelmed bcuz I dont know what to think. all I wanted this month was to stay positive and not get stressed out but Im so stressed right now thinking about this. what do you make of this? have any of you gone through something like this so soon after AF?
thx for letting me vent ladies, :hugs:

hope everyone is well. 

keeping fx'd for 2011 :bfp: s!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Merry Xmas to all! and happy !*​
*May Xmas make our dreams come true and BFPs for the new year.​*


PS. *Lisa* - do you have a link to your chart your could share? I wouldn't be too worried just yet. Just keep temping...it will probably go up by Sunday after you've ovulated just keep BDing. Also post-M/C maybe your ovulation predictors such as EWCM have changed a little. I'm sure you will be fine and as long as you are BDing you'll catch that egg when it comes.


----------



## grandbleu

*PS*. Just another tip from this *TTC elf* :): We are currently BDing every *18 hours* since yesterday CD12 (I'm keeping track obviously...OH is just getting lucky at different times of day and night...unaware of the calculations behind it all). I read somewhere on here that 18 hours is optimal for catching the egg (she sadly has a short life span) but also provides just enough time to make sure that OH has enough quality swimmers. Just thought I'd throw that out there for any of your girls that are fertile this weekend and can fit it all in with Xmas plans and all. :dust: to you all and much love!


----------



## grandbleu

*MERRY XMAS to all! ENJOY the holidays!*

*Here is my present to you all:
*

:sex: + :dust: =:baby:​


----------



## Criosaidh

Merry Christmas to all my gorgeous girls. 

Here's to all enjoying next Christmas with beautiful new arrivals. FX'd for 2011 BFPs all around.

My lil update: BDing every day - staying with family so can't quite keep up to every 18 hours! Lovely Lady O is due tomorrow according to my tracker - have some twingy pains in my lower right side though. (I always ovulate from the right, had the left ovary taken out when I was 19. 15cm dermoid cyst :growlmad:) Really have a good feeling about being back in Scotland, I'm sure our last BFP was as a result of a holiday spent here. Maybe it's being relaxed, maybe there's something in the water! Hopefully whatever it is works it's magic for us again!

Hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas. 

Lots of Love and Babydust!

Crio x x x


----------



## shelleney

Merry Christmas Grandbleu!
Thank you for the 18 hour tip. Im due to O on New Years Day. So will try and DTD every 18 hours around that time. The OH wont know what hit him! :sex: Hope you had a lovely day yesterday.

Merry Christmas Crio!
Hope you are having a lovely time in Scotland. I hope it brings you good luck again. Make sure you have plenty of :sex: and catch that eggy tomorrow!

Hope all of the other ladies had a wonderful day yesterday, and that you all have BFPs in the new year!!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Holidays Everyone! This is probably my last stop in for a few days as we are headed to Baltimore for the New Years. I'm going to try to peek in whenever I can get around a computer though!

I'm wishing you all the best and BFPs all around for 2011!!

AFM: My temps have been all over this month during the OTTW, but I'm still slated to "O" on Thursday. Just got my first batch of EWCM today, so making sure to BD as much as I can over the next few days!


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Amber*! Have fun away!

Things have been quiet here during the holidays...even obsessive me was off for two whole days GASP!

Hope everyone is still enjoying a lovely holiday!

PS. *AFM*: Still no Oday yet - Where the bleep is she??? seriously as much as I love my OH we need a day off of the :sex:....but O is still not here...uncharacteristically late for me. GRRRRRRRR...if only AF would be late then I would be happy...somehow our bodies just never cooperate with our desires.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Shelleny*! - Oh my gosh every 18 hours is harder than I thought...it started off all good 10 pm - then 4 pm - then 10 am - then 4 am???? (yeah that one didn't happen)...seriously you need to have a 3 day party stay in jammies weekend to accomplish this routine...We're back to 24 hours now...but good luck. We would have been fine if O day had come when I expected her...like 2 DAYS AGO!!!! but nooooooo she's taking her sweet time and torturing us...so now we're like on day 6 or 7 and seriously every 18 hours just isn't possible...we're not crazy bunny shaggers LOL. 

Much dust to you love!


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Crio* - I read you had some blood spotting and EWCM on another thread!!! SWEET! I think you've Oed - were you temping as well or just reading other signs? Hope you conceived your baby in the highlands of Scotland! X


----------



## sparkle

Hey Grandbleu! Hope your o day comes soon! We're still waiting tho I think it will be soon. Still lots of ewcm. I forgot to bring my opks with us to the in laws, ooops!

We haven't been able to bd at all since we've been here so I'm sure we will miss it this month. We've got lo in our room and he's been sleeping really badly. 

I've found Christmas really tough, don't quite know how to put it into words but I'm sure you ladies will understand.

Many :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Sparkle* - I totally get it...OH and I didn't even do a proper Xmas at all...just had not desire to celebrate really. :hugs: Remember it only takes once...I hope you got a little BD in despite the hard circumstances.


----------



## shelleney

Haha, Grandbleu! I knew the 18 hour plan would come unstuck somewhere along the line!! :haha: but im sure you're still having enough :sex: to catch that eggy when she (finally) arrives. Good luck!

Sparkle, sorry you havent managed to have any :sex: over the holidays. I hope you havent O'd yet, and that you still have a chance this month. Also, I know what you mean about Christmas being really hard this year. You're in good company here, we all know how you're feeling :hugs:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Hello ladies!

it's been a few days, I hope eveyone's holiday was fantastic!!

haha, don't think i can do the 18 hr bding...LOL

AFM: Im on CD15 I've been having high temps since the last day of AF except yesterday as I had gotten up to use the loo a few hours before taking temp. I had a small amount of EWCM last night and have had period like cramps the past day and a half. At one point my FF chart said that I O'd on Dec 19, so don't know what to think now as it says that Im on CD15.

how is everyone doing?


----------



## sparkle

I'm really hoping we'll be able to tonight, and since I'm due to ovulate soon we might be ok.

Thanks for your understanding ladies. I just feel so empty...


----------



## grandbleu

:cry:

I don't know what to say...I don't even know if I should be a part of this forum anymore...we're not TTCing anymore...my OH has had enough of my crazy desperation to get pregnant...that's it.

He's told me I need to get over losing my baby 3 months ago and that he doesn't want to try anymore. It's too much pressure for him and I'm just becoming obsessive and he has no desire to do anything with me anymore.

I am in tears...I don't know what to do??? I'm officially never going to be a mother and I don't even know if I can stay with my OH after all this. I know we're all emotional here...I just feel it's all over.

Sorry to dump all this on you all...I just got shot down when I told him we had to have sex again tonight...I offered to do a massage to start the mood...and NADA...and then this whole argument.

:cry:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grandbleu! :cry:
I am so so sorry!
If it helps, my OH and I had a similar argument a few weeks back. He said I was too obsessed with TTC and needed to get over losing Baby C properly before trying again. But i just explained my feelings to him, and promised not to be so obsessed anymore (i still am, i just let it all out on here instead of infront of him) He calmed down after a couple of days and we started TTC again.
Im sure your fight will blow over, and you will be OK again soon. This time is hard for him too, and I bet he is scared of making a new baby incase you lose it again. Men just struggle to express themselves the way we do, and often end up saying the wrong thing, or blowing things out of proportion.
Try to talk calmly about it, or agree on a compromise together.
I really hope you can sort it out between you.
If you need anyone to talk to, you know where I am.... :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks hon - sometimes this TTC road seems so lonely...I don't know what I would do without you girls. I'm still crying...but maybe if we give it a rest he will be more responsive to my feelings...right now I just feel hopeless.


----------



## shelleney

you need to talk to him. explain how you feel, and ask how he's feeling :hugs;
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Shelleney* - I can't help but think that I should be 6.5 months pregnant right now and blissful and my OH and I wouldn't even be having these arguments. I think we need to talk out our feelings more but right now I'm just sad and crying and he's super angry...doesn't make for a good combination...we'll have to wait for a day or two to cool down...I think I'm out for this month unless there truly is a miracle worker. We're not going to be having sex any time soon that's for sure.

I'm sorry you guys have had arguments as well. I'm glad I'm not alone though. I've made the promise to keep my crazy TTC self bottled up in front of him and let loose on the forum but I guess some of the crazies came out :wacko:. I'll try to be better...something stupid I do is that I torture myself by going on celebrity baby sites (I know it's pathetic trust me...I'm not proud) and just get all sad and depressed...and then I found out tonight Nathalie Portman is pregnant and I actually really like her as an actress and one of my friends was friends with her when she was at college and apparently she's a very nice person but I said something mean of course out loud and OH heard me (like I said I know this is pathetic and I'm not proud:dohh:) - I was not like this pre-M/C but post-M/C it's hard to take other peoples' pregancies as good news (Besides TTCAL girls...I have a heart for them!)...anyways that downspiraled...ladida and here we are not talking and not having sex and definitely not having a baby this month...should I blame Nathalie??? just kidding...just trying to find some humor. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## grandbleu

LiSa2010 said:


> AFM: Im on CD15 I've been having high temps since the last day of AF except yesterday as I had gotten up to use the loo a few hours before taking temp. I had a small amount of EWCM last night and have had period like cramps the past day and a half. At one point my FF chart said that I O'd on Dec 19, so don't know what to think now as it says that Im on CD15.


Hey *Lisa* - 
Well you know how I'm doing so enough said...yep every 18 hours is a bit much and I think drove us to the insane argument of today...don't recommend it anymore obviously.

As for your chart (even if I can't TTC I can help you guys!). Hmmmm...I definitely think December 19th is too early for your O day if you are just coming off of your period it looks like on on the chart. It's possible but not likely. The reason FF thought maybe it was O day was because you had 3 high temps in a row...however now you had a fall again and have had a couple low temps...just keep BDing at least every other day and temping. I've had some highs and lows in other cycles but when you look at the overall pattern you will find your O day...FF will figure it out probably in a few days when you've properly Oed...good luck hon you can still catch that egg.


----------



## LiSa2010

hi grand, I am so so sorry!
TTC can be very addictive but we need to assure our OHs that it is not an obsession. I was having a similar argument with DH a few weeks ago and he practically told me that we need to get over the m/c before trying to conceive again but we spoke and let it all out and we compromised. You should talk to him and let him know exactly how you are feeling. I hope he was just letting some steam out and didn't mean the things he said. I agree with Shell, I am prety sure it is hard for him too, and that he is scared of TTC again. 

good luck grand, you deserve to be happy.

lots of :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Grandbleu- I'm so sorry you and oh are finding it tough. My oh doesn't understand either, he's been telling me all christmas that I ought not to be upset. Vent here all you need, we are always here. You will be a mother and you are a mother, our angels make us so.

I'm here if you want to talk


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - could you do a girl a favor and lend me a ciggy?...I'm desperate for just a couple of puffs to calm the nerves. Too bad you can't "gift" me one over the internet. I think I may buy a pack tomorrow...I'm too stressed BLEH!


----------



## sparkle

grandbleu said:


> *Crio* - could you do a girl a favor and lend me a ciggy?...I'm desperate for just a couple of puffs to calm the nerves. Too bad you can't "gift" me one over the internet. I think I may buy a pack tomorrow...I'm too stressed BLEH!

Oh god me too. I almost bought some at the petrol station yesterday.


----------



## shelleney

sparkle said:


> You will be a mother and you are a mother, our angels make us so.

This just made me cry. :cry:
Gosh, im so emotional at the moment.


----------



## sparkle

I'm sorry didn't mean to make you cry. It's really been hitting me recently. People keep asking if C is going to be an only child, I just want to shout at them.

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you so much *Sparkle* and *Lisa* - I'm feeling not so desperate anymore...OH is off in another room watching a movie solo tonight and well I'm obviously here. It's nice to know that other couples are finding post-M/C life a little daunting and hard. (nice that we're not alone...definitely not nice to be experiencing it). 

*Sparkle* - Thanks for saying I'm a mom...I know nobody else views me that way not even my OH but I know that all of you guys and any woman that has lost a baby does. It helps to know that I'm a mom...and that I love my little one so much. 

*Lisa* - me too...I'm hoping the stuff that was being said was "heat of the moment" stuff because I really can't give up TTC...I would be completely lost if I didn't have that...it's the only thing giving me hope and holding me together so I don't burst into tears every other second.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for not making me feel like a TTC freak.


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - Dont be sorry.
I just dont really think of myself as a Mummy, coz I havent got a child. But you're right, I am a Mummy, coz I have Baby C in Heaven.

This month I have been an emotional wreck! :wacko: At least we all have eachother :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

That's why we're all here for each other.

I love this place!! I'm still at the in laws, thank heavens for my iPhone!!!


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> I'm sorry didn't mean to make you cry. It's really been hitting me recently. People keep asking if C is going to be an only child, I just want to shout at them.
> 
> :hugs:

I can't believe people would ask that. Seriously the rudeness of some people astounds me. I guess you could always turn the tables and say, "C actually has a sibling..." Let's see if they like being put on the spot and being made to feel uncomfortable. 

PS. Buy the ciggies (I'm so bad...don't if you think you will get addicted but if it's just a temporary thing to chill out and relax well I definitely won't be judging anyone)...I'm getting some tomorrow...I'm not a smoker at all but during stress or sadness I need just one for some reason it calms me and helps me think about life and gives me a bit a perspective...who knew one ciggy could do all that but it does and it's cheaper than therapy.


----------



## grandbleu

*Group Hug anyone???​*
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:​
Where's *Crio* and all the other OTWWers?? Just saying we miss you and hope you're doing well and BDing!


----------



## sparkle

grandbleu said:


> I can't believe people would ask that. Seriously the rudeness of some people astounds me. I guess you could always turn the tables and say, "C actually has a sibling..." Let's see if they like being put on the spot and being made to feel uncomfortable.
> 
> PS. Buy the ciggies (I'm so bad...don't if you think you will get addicted but if it's just a temporary thing to chill out and relax well I definitely won't be judging anyone)...I'm getting some tomorrow...I'm not a smoker at all but during stress or sadness I need just one for some reason it calms me and helps me think about life and gives me a bit a perspective...who knew one ciggy could do all that but it does and it's cheaper than therapy.


Thanks darling, people just are rude, I've learnt that recently. The worst unfortunatly is my mil and there's no escaping her. She's Chinese so I forgive het a lot as a cultural thing but it's hard. 

I may well buy some tomorrow. Goodness knows what oh will think I haven't smoked since I met him!!


----------



## sparkle

Absolutly! I was wondering that too. Hope you are all too busy!!



grandbleu said:


> *Group Hug anyone???​*
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:
> :hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:​
> Where's *Crio* and all the other OTWWers?? Just saying we miss you and hope you're doing well and BDing!


----------



## Criosaidh

Grandbleu - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having such a crappy time. I think the girls are right - you need to talk to him but make sure you get across how you're feeling love. I never criticise behind someone's back so feel free to show this to your OH: I think he's being pretty insensitive. A quiet nudge about feeling under pressure would have sufficed. I'm sure Christmas must be tough for him too but he needs to understand that for a lot of women once you've been an expectant mother you feel like you physically need an Earth baby to channel all that love and nurturing you built up when you were pregnant with your angel. It's all very well saying "get over it", but what I don't think he gets is that this isn't something that you ever fully get over, and that this, TTCing, is how a lot of us chose to move forward. Just my two pence babe but I hope it helps you. Seeing as I can't email you a smoke!

You never know Hun, what you said about the blood tinged EWCM - you might have gotten there already anyway.

My update- pretty sure I O'd on Boxing day. Had twingy pains in lower right side and EWCM with a little streak of blood in it. Have BD'd every night since the 24th - hope it's been enough! Come on Scottish magic, do your thing!

Had a massive row with my sister tonight - we fell out a little (well I got pissed off with her to be honest) when I came here for a holiday after my MC. We built a cairn ( a Scottish memorial made of stones - the chief mourners build it then anyone who wants to can add a stone) I took a picture of it and my sister, in a moment of spectacular arrogance and insensitivity, pompously informed me I was "doing it wrong". You're supposed to build it and walk away. Pretty sure there is no wrong way to mourn! She's turning into a bit of a selfish bitch since starting law school to be honest. I wouldn't mind but she's there on everyone elses fcking money! Mum pays for her halls, my gran bought her her laptop... Sorry, I'm just bitching now. But she was ordering my Mum about like a skivvy today and I just lost my rag.

Well ladies, as ever thank you for your kindness and understanding. Off to BD just in case! :winkwink:

Night night! X


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Crio* - I think I'll wait a day or two to show him your advice (until we are completely cooled down) but it was wonderful...wish you could have been our mediator last night. I'll take a rain check on that ciggy then!

I think *Scotland* will bring you luck (I'm a bit biased :winkwink:) gosh I would just like us all (or at least some of us) to graduate this cycle. 

*PS.* *Sod's law* I ovulated the day we argued and didn't have sex...do you think there's still a possibility that I might get pregnant even though we didn't DTD on O day???? You can be honest...I'd rather not hope at all if there's no chance. You can take a look at my chart (link below) to see when we BDed and stuff. I Oed yesterday December 27th (CD16) - FF hasn't picked it up yet because I need to have 3 high temps in a row but I know that I Oed because of my temp spike this morning.


----------



## sparkle

Grandbleu- it could still happen as the little swimmers can hang around for a while. How are you feeling this morning?

We attempted a bit of bding last night (on the bathroom floor tmi!!) but C woke up and started screaming midway through so we didn't finish. I think we'll be out for this cycle and I'm not sure what to do. I'm feeling like maybe I ought to stop thinking about it for a while. Take some time to concentrate on my boys and myself. This year has been so tough, I want to start next year thinking positively not worrying that we missed this cycle. 

Thinking of you all girlies.

Crio- your sister sounds really selfish, it sounds like a perfect way to mourn your doodle x


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've been MIA the last few days, we were with various family over Christmas and I didn't come on here so they couldn't trace my internet usage!

So sorry to hear about this grandbleu, I hope that you are still in with a chance even though didn't dtd on O day...if it helps, the first time I got pregnant I didn't dtd on O day and got pregnant, so there's a chance :) I really hope your OH was just saying that in the heat of the moment and not a permanent decision :hugs:

I was getting frustrated over the weekend as no :sex: since Thursday and I'd even packed a jar (tmi maybe) to use for my opks over the weekend, they're getting darker, but no pure + yet...we had :sex: when home last night, so hopefully if I O today we'll have caught it, and if I get a + today then hopefully we can dtd every day and still catch the egg this month...fingers crossed!


----------



## shelleney

Criosaidh said:


> for a lot of women once you've been an expectant mother you feel like you physically need an Earth baby to channel all that love and nurturing you built up when you were pregnant with your angel. It's all very well saying "get over it", but what I don't think he gets is that this isn't something that you ever fully get over, and that this, TTCing, is how a lot of us chose to move forward.

Gosh, Crio!
You completely hit the nail on the head there! I have tried explaining it to my OH and friends before, but never found the right words. Thank you so much :hugs:

Anyways, Love, Im sorry to here about your fight with your sister. She does sound quite insensitive. It sounds like a lovely tribute to your baby. I wish I had done something similar for mine. But on a positive note: it sounds like you must have caught that little eggy this month with all that impressive BDing! woohoo! :happydance: Good luck for that BFP in a couple of weeks!

Sparkle Hun, Im so sorry you are struggling to BD this month. But its important that you have spent some quality time with your family over the holidays, and you can always try again next month. I know that doesnt sound very helpful, but im sure I'll still be in this thread next month, and we can try together then (without Christmas getting in the way) :cloud9:

Grandbleu: I hope you and your OH manage to sort things out today. As for you not BDing on O day, the little swimmers hang around for abit, and im sure they were still there waiting for the eggy when it arrived yesterday. Good luck!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *greygirl* - nice to see you around...I figured most people were pretty busy with the holidays. Sorry no BD action over the weekend but like you said you haven't Oed yet so no biggy and you have this week to catch the egg.

Thanks for your hopeful story about not having sex on O day and still getting pregnant! 

OH is much better and we made up...there is a lot of sadness and built up pressure around TTC and it just got to him especially over the holidays when we feel we don't have much to celebrate. I never expected TTC to be so hard emotionally and physically. I hope somehow this is making me a stronger person and us a stronger couple. 

*PS.* *Crio* - your sister sounds selfish...yikes! You can mourn any way you want there are no rules. I would have wanted a picture as well.:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grey - sorry, you snuck in there whilst I was typing!
Hope you had a good Christmas. Hey, you havent Od yet, so your lack of :sex: wont matter. Just get on with it now! Every day! :bunny: haha
FXd for you, Hun
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shelleney* - I agree Crio said our feelings as angel moms perfectly! We've made up (OH and I) and I will hold onto the hope that the wee swimmers were just waiting for the egg when she came out. Where are you in your cycle??? Have you ovulated yet??


----------



## shelleney

Me? 
I am CD15 today. Im not sure on my cycle length though, as they have been irregular since we lost Baby C.
But last month, my cycle was 32 days long, so going with that this month I think. Did an OPK last night, but it was negative, so will do one again today. My ticker says I am due to O on New Years Day. But gonna go on my OPKs I think.
Been BDing every other day, but as soon as I get a positive OPK, I will start BDing every day.
Its all abit confusing for me, as this is my first month of actively TTC, and we conceived Baby C the first time we had unprotected sex! haha.
xx


----------



## grandbleu

I know if only it could be as easy as the first time...Good luck hon!


----------



## shelleney

If only.....
Thank you, Grand. Glad you and hubby have made up
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: All OTWW!

thanks grand, you always know just what to say! sooooo happy you and OH made up. I think your chances are really good that miss eggy met mr sperm. 

AFM: Ive been having period like cramps the past 2days and a half, could be Oing cramps. Ive had two increased temps the last two days and think i Od on boxing day but like you I didnt BD that day, I DTD the day before and the day after. Im 2DPO and will be testing on Jan 8th. fxd for all of us!!

I will be moving on to the TWW thread again. 

hello everyone and baby dust to all!!!!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Yipee *Lisa* - On another thread I asked about having sex on O day and the consensus was it's not the be all and end all in fact people said that having sex 1-2 days before was better so the sperm was sitting and waiting for the elusive egg (she's such a freaking tease...a serious prima donna in my opinion!) so I definitely think both of us have a chance :dust:

See you in the *TWW* - I'm heading over as well as I think I Oed yesterday. 

(Of course I'll always be an honorary stalker on both threads no matter what part of my cycle I'm on...:winkwink:)


----------



## neffie

shelleney said:


> Me?
> I am CD15 today. Im not sure on my cycle length though, as they have been irregular since we lost Baby C.
> But last month, my cycle was 32 days long, so going with that this month I think. Did an OPK last night, but it was negative, so will do one again today. My ticker says I am due to O on New Years Day. But gonna go on my OPKs I think.
> Been BDing every other day, but as soon as I get a positive OPK, I will start BDing every day.
> Its all abit confusing for me, as this is my first month of actively TTC, and we conceived Baby C the first time we had unprotected sex! haha.
> xx

Hi shelleney,

Looks like you and I will be O'ing on the same day. We can share the 2WW together if you want. :)


----------



## shelleney

Lisa and Grand - so happy for you both that you're moving further on in your journey. But you are both welcome to hovver around this thread as much as you like. Good luck to you both.
Neffie - I would like to have a cycle buddy. Although I cant be sure when I will ovulate. But yeah, lets hopefully move over to the TWW together in the New Year. Are you doing anything special this cycle? Tempting, EWCM, OPKs?
xx


----------



## neffie

I'm temping, and will use OPKs as well. Probably won't use the OPKs until CD 13 though...in the past I've used them starting CD 10, but haven't got a positive until CD 14, and that's usually when I ovulate. I've been one of those people who gets a + OPK and ovulates the same day. ;) But then again, this is my first cycle after my chemical (heck, don't know if it is, but I'm counting it as one, since I had what I thought was a normal AF :haha:), so who knows if I'll O on CD 14. As for :sex:, was planning on every other day starting CD 8 until a few days after O...well, last night DH jumped on me (not complaining one bit :happydance:...it was AWESOME!), so not really going to follow any laid out plans anymore this cycle. But we'll definitely be keeping busy between now and a little post O, that's for sure! :)


----------



## shelleney

I was gonna start temping, but just doing OPKs this cycle. Started yesterday (day14) and was negative, so will keep testing. BDing every other day til positive OPK, then upping it to every day. Im sure my OH wont mind :winkwink:
Sorry to hear of your loss. Apparently you are extra fertile straight afterwards, so heres hoping for a BFP in the new year!
xx


----------



## sparkle

Ladies! I had a positive opk when we got back from the outlaws!!! I'm so excited we've dyd again so maybe we haven't missed out. So excited!!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hey everyone. Finally have most of the holiday festivities over with. I've been away a few days and have missed alot on here. 

Shelleney looks like we are really close, i am due to O 31st, 1st, area. Ive wanted to dtd evertother day and follow the smep but we've managed to dtd every day since cd 8 thus far. But no + opk yet anyway.


----------



## grandbleu

*Shelleny*, *Sparkle*, and *Imppearl*! - Keep up the good :sex: action. Can't wait to see you in TWW after a loss. 

*Imppearl* - I'm doing SMEP as well (well did it I'm DPO2) - we messed up a little but basically followed it. I hope it works for you as it's supposed to raise our chances a lot.

*Neffie* - good plan...lots of sex is perfect to catch that egg!


----------



## GreyGirl

Nice! Looks like quite a few people are close to entering the 2ww...I might not be far off, had a nearly +opk yesterday and we've had :sex: on Monday night and this morning...hopefully we'll catch this egg! I'm hoping to O today or tomorrow, so swim little :spermy: swim! 

How are you all doing? I love reading the updates and seeing how everyone is doing :)


----------



## grandbleu

So exciting *Greygirl*...catch that egg...seems a bunch of you are cycling pretty similar...I'm not that much ahead either...nice to have buddies on the ride.


----------



## sparkle

Woo greygirl! It's great that there are lots of us that are so similar. 

I was so sure we'd miss it this month I'm so proud of my body for waiting!!


----------



## sparkle

Quick question ladies- +opk last night - opk mid morning does that mean I o'ved last night?


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> Quick question ladies- +opk last night - opk mid morning does that mean I o'ved last night?

I don't use OPKs but from what I've read when you get a + then the egg can come 12-36 hours later. Have you BDed yet??? yesterday or today???


----------



## sparkle

Last night and this morning (can you tell we're home!!). Hopefully that means the eggs caught! Esp if we dtd again when the little man goes to bed tonight!


----------



## grandbleu

That sounds good *Sparkle* then you definitely had a chance to catch the egg for sure. I know it's nice to be home and not have any worries about the in laws (out laws???!!! LOL) or your son sleeping right next to you.

PS. One or two more times for good measure never hurts :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle

I call them the outlaws since they are so dreadful.

When we called mil this morning she told my oh that we never give C enough chance to settle there. She sees him once a week, we bend over backwards to visit her, she makes me so mad!!!


----------



## shelleney

Hello OTWWers! :hi:
How are we all today?

Sparkle - glad to see your egg waited for you, thats great news! Hopefully you caught it yesterday or today. So you will be off to the TWW thread then? Hope to join you there soon.
Welcome back Imp. Hope you had a great Christmas, with plenty of BDing. Yes, looks like we are O ing at the same time. Will be nice to have another buddy.
Hey, Grand. Hope you are enjoying it over in the TWW. Will be joining you very soon, I hope. Just waiting for that positive OPK.
Grey - hope that OPK turns positive soon. Keep up the BDing!

Hi to everyone else!
xx


----------



## neffie

3 days until the big O! Getting excited! :happydance: Although DH woke up with a sore throat this morning, so hope that he's going to be up for it. Oh well, he better!! I was like ":saywhat:..this is not the week for you to be getting sick!!" LOL!! We (umm, at least I) will be getting ready for some serious :sex: tonight..YEEEE HAAAAHHHH!!


----------



## shelleney

Forget his sore throat! Just tell him he has to get over it! lol. Good luck with the BDing, make sure theres plenty of :spermy: waiting for Miss Egg when she arrives in 3 days!
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Is it normal for an opk to be nearly + then go much lighter again? It was almost the same colour as the test line yesterday, but now today it was faint again...hopefully it'll go properly dark tomorrow!


----------



## sparkle

Same colour as the test line is positive as far as I know Greygirl. That's what mine was yesterday too!!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grey. I have done 3 OPKs so far this cycle. With the first 2, the test lines were faint, but today there was no test line at all. So i know what you mean. 
Perhaps your urine was just abit more diluted today? Or did you maybe test at a different time of day to usual. Hope you get a positive tomorrow
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hi OTWWers!!
just stopping by to say hey.....
hoping to see you all on the other TWW thread.....

hugs... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Morning OTWWers! :hi:

I cant believe im still here! where the Hell is that eggy? im still waiting (impatiently) for my positive OPK. Im day17 today, and starting to worry im not going to ovulate at all this cycle. I know my ticker says im not due to ovulate til New Years Day, but i was hoping that was wrong. I dont temp, or check my EWCM, so the OPKs are the only things I can go on. Hurry up dark test line!!!

Thank you for listening to my rant. I dont do it very often :blush:
Hope you are all doing well today
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Mine came late this month so I totally get the frustration. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Grand. 
Save a space for me in the TWW thread please :hug:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Same here Shelleney, I'm really frustrated too. Glad you and Grand can understand - why is it sooo slow! It's supposed to be the 2ww...not the 2month wait! 
Really hoping I get a +today, gotta try and keep DH having :sex: while we try and catch the egg...
Hope I can join the 'proper' 2ww soon, will see you all there!


----------



## shelleney

Aww, we are in the same boat then, Grey. Although, how long is your cycle? I hope we have a long enough luteal phase so that the eggy has time to stick....
I need to keep up with the BDing too. Havent done it for the last few nights, as been too tired. Need to get over the tiredness and just go for it!
I so desperately want to be in the "proper" 2WW with everyone else. Race you there, Grey!! :haha:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Race on! ;) 
On FF it says my average is 36 days, you? I'm hoping the pineapple juice I'll be drinking will help eggy stick...


----------



## shelleney

I dont have an "average". Used to be 28 days, but all that changed after I lost Baby C. Last month was 32 days, so Im going with that, I think. If I ov on Day 19 (like my ticker says), that gives me a 13 day LP, which should be fine, right? I really hope you ov today, Grey. :cloud9:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

If yours is 32 after that and that's long, is 36 unusually long?! I'm really worried about my egg quality if I ovulate this late :(
Hope you do too!


----------



## shelleney

If 36 days is normal for you, then thats fine. And as long as you Ov early enough in your cycle for you to have a decent LP, then your eggy should have time to stick. 
Or thats what I have been lead to believe. Read somewhere that you need to have an LP of at least 10 days. FXd we both Ov soon, if thats the case!!
xx


----------



## neffie

Can I join the race? :flower: I'm hoping that my cycle is on track this month (used to be 28 days before my MC). Due to ovulate in 2 days. Fingers crossed that it happens. I've been temping, and so far no signs of having O'd. Haven't used any OPKs yet. Will probably start using them tonight or tomorrow.

p.s. even though it's a race, I'm hoping we all get to the finish line together. :) That would be awesome!


----------



## shelleney

neffie said:


> p.s. even though it's a race, I'm hope we all get to the finish line together. :) That would be awesome!

Me too Neffie! That would indeed be awesome! the TWW thread wont know whats hit them when we all gatecrash on New Years Day!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

That's good, phew! I thought I read somewhere that any eggs released after day 16 were considered 'old' and poorer quality. But is that individual then? I'm just worried about shoddy eggs which won't be any good :( I normally have 13 days LP according to FF...so fingers crossed!
Hope we all cross the line together and do end up gatecrashing at new years!


----------



## shelleney

Gosh! i have never heard that before. :shocked: 
I bloody well hope thats not true! I dont want shoddy eggs! :winkwink:
A 13 day LP is good, Grey. Should give the eggy plenty of time to stick. :cloud9:
xx


----------



## neffie

Grey, I don't think that's correct. Normal ovulation timeline can range anywhere from day 11-21, so the window is pretty wide.

Don't worry....your eggie is now competing with other eggies, so she'll be out soon. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope its not true! But here's a link I found that could be interesting. I found messages no13 and 14 interesting.
https://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1104881/does-late-ovulation-mean-poor-egg-quality


----------



## neffie

What CD are you on Grey? I wouldn't read too much into it, as it's only going to stress you out more. Besides, those were only 2 posts. There are other posts on there where women have gotten pregnant ovulating late, so don't worry. :)


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for that link, Grey.
But I would say that the majority of posts were saying that late ovulation does no harm. There were plenty of anecdotes from women who had ovulated, conceived (and carried to term) later in their cycle.
Lets try not to worry about it, and hope that we conceive today or tomorrow
We are in this togther :friends:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) I feel a little better :) I guess its just hard with so many contradicting artcles and info :( 
Yep, we're in it together, and thats helpful in itself :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Still no +opk...2- today :( 
I'm still hoping to :sex: tonight to see if we can have enough waiting...I'm going a little out of my mind waiting now, the novelty has truly worn off.


----------



## IMPPEARL

99% sure my opk was positive today! Meaning I guess I O tomorrow sometime?? Dtd yesterday and working on today and aiming on tomorrow. Fingers crossed. :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Imp!
Get BDing as often as you can today, tomorrow and the day after.
You can catch that eggy!!
:dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

How's the race for the O going girls???


----------



## shelleney

Well Grand. I am almost certain that I got a +OPK last nite. But im going to test again tonight, just to be 100% sure. DTD twice last night anyways, just incase the eggy makes her appearance today. And im sure we will be seeing in the New Year with more BDing tonight. Also have a few lower abdominal twinges this morning, although maybe Im imagining it?
How are you today, Grand?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Oh that's good...great BD action as well :sex:

I'm just waiting...it's kind of quiet in the TWW right now but I think everyone is still busy with holiday stuff etc. but I know we will get busy pretty soon with all of you ladies graduating this weekend. :thumbup:

Happy New Year! :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Happy New Year to you too :friends:

Yes, there should be quite a few of us gatecrashing over the weekend, so it wont be quiet then! Really hope the other ladies O today or tomorrow. FXd
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats Imp and Shell! You'll be in the 2ww in no time! I'm still here...getting ridiculous! We :sex: last night and really hoping my opk goes + today.
You know we were talking about egg quality the other day? If your opk goes nearly + then - then eventually + does that mean the egg tried to release then didn't so it'll be poorer quality? I am sadly obsessed with this. Or could it simply be the random hormone surges of PCOS? 

I think it's going to be a pretty lonely place in here next week, I sadly feel like I will still be here :(


----------



## kizzyt

girls, you mentioned abdominal twinges and I get them loads, I have done ever since I got pregnant the first time then m/c and since. I dont know if its stuff that's always happened and I've just not been aware because I wasnt thinking about it but nowadays I feel like I have twinges all the time! What does it mean? Anything? Nothing?


----------



## shelleney

kizzyt said:


> girls, you mentioned abdominal twinges and I get them loads, I have done ever since I got pregnant the first time then m/c and since. I dont know if its stuff that's always happened and I've just not been aware because I wasnt thinking about it but nowadays I feel like I have twinges all the time! What does it mean? Anything? Nothing?

I know exactly what you mean, Kizzy.
I think i mustve always had these twinges during ovulation, but was never "in tune" with my body, so never noticed. But since being pregnant, having a loss, and actively TTC, I think i am much more in tune, and notice everything that is happening.
xx


----------



## shelleney

GreyGirl said:


> You know we were talking about egg quality the other day? If your opk goes nearly + then - then eventually + does that mean the egg tried to release then didn't so it'll be poorer quality? I am sadly obsessed with this. Or could it simply be the random hormone surges of PCOS?

Hey Grey, im not sure of the answer to this question. But as I mentioned the other day, I had a faint line, then no line, then a dark line, all in the space of 3 days. So I imagine its pretty normal (or at least i hope it is).
Please try not to get too obsessed with it. Im sure everything is fine, and you are in good company here.
And also, I dont think you will be alone here next week. Im sure you will get a +OPK today or tomorrow, and be coming over to the TWW thread with me and Imp over the weekend.
:hugs:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

thanks shelleney, its weird isnt it, I guess it was probably always going on but I never took a blind bit of notice before! I am trying to get familiar with my body and cycle now but not temping/opk or anything, hopefully wont have to worry for long and will get pregnant nice and quickly :) xx


----------



## grandbleu

I feel it too *Shelleney* and *Kizzy* - Don't know if it's a new thing since my M/C or if I just notice it now.


----------



## sparkle

shelleney said:


> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> girls, you mentioned abdominal twinges and I get them loads, I have done ever since I got pregnant the first time then m/c and since. I dont know if its stuff that's always happened and I've just not been aware because I wasnt thinking about it but nowadays I feel like I have twinges all the time! What does it mean? Anything? Nothing?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, Kizzy.
> I think i mustve always had these twinges during ovulation, but was never "in tune" with my body, so never noticed. But since being pregnant, having a loss, and actively TTC, I think i am much more in tune, and notice everything that is happening.
> xxClick to expand...

Since I was preganant I've noticed every twinge too. I wonder if our bodies just point it out to us more! Or I never thought anything of them before!


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> You know we were talking about egg quality the other day? If your opk goes nearly + then - then eventually + does that mean the egg tried to release then didn't so it'll be poorer quality? I am sadly obsessed with this. Or could it simply be the random hormone surges of PCOS?
> 
> Hey Grey, im not sure of the answer to this question. But as I mentioned the other day, I had a faint line, then no line, then a dark line, all in the space of 3 days. So I imagine its pretty normal (or at least i hope it is).
> Please try not to get too obsessed with it. Im sure everything is fine, and you are in good company here.
> And also, I dont think you will be alone here next week. Im sure you will get a +OPK today or tomorrow, and be coming over to the TWW thread with me and Imp over the weekend.
> :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks for that :) I hope it's normal too, I guess it's easy to become obsessed when you have all your hopes pinned on something. Hopefully it will come today or tomorrow...I'm going slightly mad. Thanks and I hope I'm in there with you soon!


----------



## shelleney

Gosh, Ive had these twinges all day! Never noticed them ever in my life, and now its all I can think about. I wonder, if I didnt know I was Oing today, would I still be feeling them? :wacko:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

I get the twinges too! lol I do think that I just knotice them more now that I've lost a little one and am trying again.


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> Congrats Imp and Shell! You'll be in the 2ww in no time! I'm still here...getting ridiculous! We :sex: last night and really hoping my opk goes + today.
> You know we were talking about egg quality the other day? If your opk goes nearly + then - then eventually + does that mean the egg tried to release then didn't so it'll be poorer quality? I am sadly obsessed with this. Or could it simply be the random hormone surges of PCOS?
> 
> I think it's going to be a pretty lonely place in here next week, I sadly feel like I will still be here :(

Hi Everyone :hi:

Congrats Shelleney & Imp!!!! Grey, don't fret, I'm still in the OTWW with you. :) I'm hoping that
tomorrow is going to be D-day. Got a faint line on last night's OPK, so here's hoping to getting a 
dark line tomorrow, and O'ing! By the way, anyone else here who gets a +OPK and O's the same day? That seems to be my pattern.

As for O pains after the miscarriage, I've also been noticing the twinges. I actually even had them during my bleed and a little after, which was definitely new and different. :dohh:


----------



## Candyx1

Happy new year everyone x
I'm joining up.. still waiting to O .. cycle varies so i'm guessing it could be any time between 4th to the 8th.. I don't do temps or OPKs so just going to have to keep busy from about now !!!! 
I'm finding it really interesting all the signs there are that your body gives you that i've never been aware of before, looking out for them this month 
I'm feeling quite positive this month as its my first proper cycle after mc and wanting to do everything just right at the first hurdle 

I don't know about you guys but feels like its been a long wait from mc to first a/f and now to the big O ... counting down the days and nearly there x


----------



## shelleney

Happy New Year OTWWers! :hi:

Welcome Candy. Hope your stay here with us is a short one.
Im off to the TWW thread now, but I will keep popping in to check on how youre doing.
:dust:
xx


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well, I'm happy to report that my stay in the OTWW this cycle is hopefully coming to an end soon. I got my + OPK today. :happydance: Hoping to see that temp spike tomorrow, as I usually O the same day as the positive OPK. Fingers oh so tightly crossed! :-k


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone! Long time no see!
I've just gotten back from a nice long road trip across the eastern part of Canada. It was really great to get away and see my family and friends, and of course the ocean. :shipw:
Didn't have any time alone to :sex:, except for last night, and I was really shocked when I logged back on to BnB tonight to discover that I'm already in my fertile period! 
I really want to take it easy this cycle, as last month was so brutal for me. So, no SMEP, no OPKs...just :sex: ...although my husband is now sick, sick, sick, so this might be difficult! Argh, I just don't want to get all stressed out again!
I have a lot of catching up to do on the treads. I hope you all had a wonderful holiday and have been busy little :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:
Who's left in the OTWW? I'm off now to check out the TWW proper and see if there have been any :bfp: announcements. I hope, hope, hope that 2011 is our year!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Welcome back Anna! 

I had my positive opk on the 30th and 31st. Dtd 29th 30th and 31st. Missed the 1st, but opk was negative anyway. Dtd again today though just in case!! Fingers crossed we got the Eggie this time.


----------



## grandbleu

Welcome Back *Anna* - sounds like a good and relaxing TTC plan this month. I'm in the TWW but trying not to symptom spot so I'm not posting as much this month. :)


----------



## Candyx1

not long now .. Cd13 .. Just wanted to mention the twinges that the girls picked up earlier in this thread .. Yesterday had af type cramps and lower back ache .. I've not experienced this before and wondered if it were O pains .. Still learning all this but i'm sure that its happening just by the way i feel, if that makes sense ! Going to keep it up this week as cycle varies between 28 to 32 days so i take it as a wider possible fertile window .. My poor OH lol x


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm still here...on CD27 now - getting ridiculous :( 
Been having proper EWCM for the last 2 days so hoping it's now my time today...but knowing my luck thus far it won't be. 
Hope you're all doing well and enjoying your journeys :D


----------



## grandbleu

*Greygirl* - I don't want to be a downer but you might be having an annovulatory cycle...your cycle will just be longer but you will eventually ovulate (I think SamIam had this issue as well although I don't know if she ovulated yet since she went away for the holidays). Here's a link and see how your chart looks pretty similar. I just thought you might like to see it so you won't be as frustrated. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/chart32a-anno.gif


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Anna. Glad you had a good time travelling. Hope your OH feels better soon, especially now you are in your fertile period and need to start BDing! lol

Hi, Imp. Sounds like you may well have caught that eggy this cycle. When are you due to test? FXd for you! :dust:

Hey Candy. Sounds like you may be experiencing O pains. Thats good news. Get BDing now Hun! :sex:

Oh Grey. Im so sorry to hear you still havent Od. Im keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you finally O today. Thinking of you
xx


----------



## neffie

Hi Grey (and everyone else) :hi:

Don't worry....I'm still lingering on this thread as well. Got a +OPK, but looks like Ms. Eggy is playing diva this month. :hissy: Don't know what the f**k is going on. My cycle has never done this before. But I guess the old adage is true that a MC can change your cycles for better or worse. Take a guess what it's doing to mine. :grr:

I bet you're like "Oh neffie, just shut up already!!". LOL, I know right. :haha: Hang in there grey. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello OTWWers!
just stopping by to say hi and hope everyone is BDing so that mr sperm catches miss eggy!!
BTW, happy new year!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

It does look similar to mine...so does it mean I have a 'dry' cycle with no period and then ovulate when I would in the next cycle? I'm confused, not really heard of annovulatory...so when I do eventually ovulate, will it be any good? 

Thanks Neffie, hope yours makes an appearance soon!


----------



## IMPPEARL

shelleney said:


> Welcome back Anna. Glad you had a good time travelling. Hope your OH feels better soon, especially now you are in your fertile period and need to start BDing! lol
> 
> Hi, Imp. Sounds like you may well have caught that eggy this cycle. When are you due to test? FXd for you! :dust:
> 
> Hey Candy. Sounds like you may be experiencing O pains. Thats good news. Get BDing now Hun! :sex:
> 
> Oh Grey. Im so sorry to hear you still havent Od. Im keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you finally O today. Thinking of you
> xx

Think af would be due on the 15th or 16th...? So I'll be due to test around then. My birthday is on the 20th so maybe I'll get an early gift??!! lol :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

GreyGirl said:


> It does look similar to mine...so does it mean I have a 'dry' cycle with no period and then ovulate when I would in the next cycle? I'm confused, not really heard of annovulatory...so when I do eventually ovulate, will it be any good?

Not too sure: Here's something I found...so you will eventually get your period. I don't know when/how you ovulate or you just don't ovulate and wait for the next cycle. I would just wait and keep temping. 

Here's something I found: How can I tell if Im having an anovulatory cycle?
An anovulatory cycle occurs when an egg is not released. The BBTs will be erratic and show no thermal shift. The length of the cycle can be normal, long, or short. The menstrual flow can be light or heavy. Causes for an anovulatory cycle are illness, travel, stress, coming off of birth control pills or Depo Provera, strenuous exercise, and sudden weight loss or gain.


----------



## grandbleu

*Greygirl* - I just took a look at some of your previous charts and seems like you ovulate late even in the 30s so I wouldn't consider this an anovulatory cycle just yet. Keep BDing just in case :)


----------



## shelleney

IMPPEARL said:


> [
> Think af would be due on the 15th or 16th...? So I'll be due to test around then. My birthday is on the 20th so maybe I'll get an early gift??!! lol :happydance:

My AF is due on 15th, so im gonna test then I think. We can be testing buddies! :friends:
Wow, that would be a wonderful birthday present :cake: for you
It would be Baby C's due date on 21st, so I really hope I get my BFP on 15th. It would be like it was a gift from Baby C :angel:
xx


----------



## neffie

And the ranting continues....WOW, never thought I'd turn into a total whack job before O'ing! :dohh: Since my temps didn't spike this morning, I took another OPK this afternoon, and the test line was darker than the control (this is a SURE positive, no second doubts!) So here's hoping that I'll see that temp rise tomorrow. GOSH, can the damn 2WW start already? :growlmad:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Have been in 2WW - although I have been staying away from B&B as much as I could as I drive myself bonkers every month symptom spotting so as I was off work, thought I'd have a total break.

Will be testing in a couple of days although did one this morning and :bfn:

Got a lot of ovary pains over last couple of days but not sure what that means if anything.

Hope everyone is ok. Will be back with you in the next couple of days when my cycle starts again.... Day one, eugh!


----------



## GreyGirl

I feel your pain neffie :hugs:

Thanks, for that description, I'm really hoping it's not anovultary, that would be rubbish!
I do ovulate late, last time I got pregnant was by ovulating day 26...hoping it's not much longer :( 
It's nice to come here with people who understand :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:...how's everyone today? Well, I hate to report that I'm still an OTWWer. I'm doing a real :headspin: (just picture the headspin with a sad face instead) this morning, coz my temps didn't spike as I had expected. :( I'm so baffled, coz I'm so positive I ovulated. I had all the other signs (fertile CM, +OPKs, ovulation pain). Why in the world is my body starting to play these tricks now? :nope: Sorry for the rant...I'm just a little bummed. And I know we're not going to :sex: anymore this cycle, as DH is totally worn out.


----------



## shelleney

hey neffie
it sounds to be as though you did O. if you had a +opk, ewcm and pains, i would say thats enough proof. i dont temp myself, so i dont know how important a temp spike is. but perhaps the lack of one is just a blip this cycle and you still Od?
come and join us in the TWW!
xx


----------



## neffie

I hope you're right shelleney. I'm hoping that it's the MC that's messing up the temp spike, but my temps are still very much in the pre-ovulation range based on past history. I did take another set of temps 30 minutes past my usual temping time (never got out of bed or moved much) just for kicks, and it had gone up 0.2 degrees. But I know that temps rise as time passes, so at this point I can't really use that too much for validation (except to make myself feel a little better). Guess I'll give it a couple more days before coming over to the 2WW. Thanks for the offer though, that's sweet! :)


----------



## grandbleu

Lots of things can mess up temps...so not too much of a worry especially if you had other signs...I totally understand OH not putting out any more...I wore him out in the OTWW especially when I got my predicted O day wrong...oops...you'd think this would be easier. I would still try to get him tonight...I know for me he needed one day off (of course it was the day I ovulated).


----------



## neffie

From the looks of it, there's definitely no CM today. It's dry as can be. So here's hoping that I already O'd (and that it was a couple of days ago, cause we didn't :sex: yesterday). If my BBT keeps going at this rate, the only way to know for sure that I O'd would be if I were to get knocked up. But I don't want to wait that long to find out, grrrrrrrrr!! :growlmad:

p.s. any interest in taking a gander at my chart? If so, please tell me how to do it from my phone. ;)


----------



## shelleney

What date did you get your +opk, neffie?
I think you probably Od the day after that
xx


----------



## grandbleu

neffie said:


> From the looks of it, there's definitely no CM today. It's dry as can be. So here's hoping that I already O'd (and that it was a couple of days ago, cause we didn't :sex: yesterday). If my BBT keeps going at this rate, the only way to know for sure that I O'd would be if I were to get knocked up. But I don't want to wait that long to find out, grrrrrrrrr!! :growlmad:
> 
> p.s. any interest in taking a gander at my chart? If so, please tell me how to do it from my phone. ;)

Log in to your FF account and go to your chart. There should be a button on the left hand side that says "My home page" just make sure your latest chart is on it and send us the link to that one. GL


----------



## neffie

shelleney - I got my first +OPK 2 days ago on CD 15. Yesterday's OPK was darker though (test line darker than control).

grand - hmmm, I'm doing this from my phone. I have the link, but when I go to it, the chart doesn't show up. :shrug: Do I need to do anything else? I just created my home page recently.


----------



## grandbleu

OK when you are on your homepage - go to the left hand side and there is a button "HOME PAGE SETTINGS"

Click on that

Then on the new page on the bottom right there is a list of your available charts. Pick the latest one (should be by date so it would be the top one probably) and Click on add chart. It should show up then.


----------



## shelleney

neffie said:


> shelleney - I got my first +OPK 2 days ago on CD 15. Yesterday's OPK was darker though (test line darker than control).

That sounds promising. When did you get your O pains? 
If yesterday's +opk was the official one, then you may be Oing today, and so you would get your temp spike tomorrow morning, yes?
CD15 or 16 is good. I didnt O til CD18 or 19 this cycle
xx


----------



## neffie

Ok, here goes....let me know if you see it.

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32482c

Shelleney, I had O pains yesterday, and the day before.


----------



## shelleney

neffie said:


> Shelleney, I had O pains yesterday, and the day before.

+OPKs and O pains on the same 2 days? It sounds like you Od then, hun. Congratulations!! :happydance:
And by the looks of your chart, there were plenty of :spermy: waiting for Miss Eggy when she arrived!
FXd for you Hun xx


----------



## neffie

Thanks shelleney :)...I so hope you're right!


----------



## grandbleu

Perfect link *Neffie*...I think you should definitely have a temp rise tomorrow morning...the O day comes 12-36 hours after a positive OPK so really it should be at the latest tomorrow (if not the day after but I really think it will be tomorrow) meaning you are ovulating/ovulated today!

YIPEE!


----------



## neffie

Thanks grand. I really hope I O'd yesterday, and not today. Will see if we can :sex: today, but looks highly unlikely. Oh well....


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats to those getting O pains and +opks :)

Hopefully lots of + pregnancy tests soon too!

This is my chart right now:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-12-12

Getting really down now, I know it's only my first month trying, but my O day had been getting so much earlier (21 is my earliest).

How is everyone doing? Getting excited to test after 2ww??? :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Grey, in looking at your temps, there is a possibility that you might have O'd yesterday. Your temp spiked today, and it is more than 1/10 of a degree higher than your past 6 temperatures. I know you still haven't gotten a +OPK, but just my 2 cents. ;) Then again, it's coming from someone whose body is playing tricks on her, so maybe someone else can give a 2nd or 3rd opinion. Good luck either way. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Could it be for some reason I just didn't test at the right time? I hope I o'd yesterday...I guess the next 2 days temps will tell right? If I remember rightly 3 raised temps count as o'ing right? 
I'm reeaally hoping it was yesterday!


----------



## RIPBABYRENEE

im in my 2ww wait right now but i dont think this is our month :( not giving up hope yet though. baby dust to you


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> Could it be for some reason I just didn't test at the right time? I hope I o'd yesterday...I guess the next 2 days temps will tell right? If I remember rightly 3 raised temps count as o'ing right?
> I'm reeaally hoping it was yesterday!

Do you usually test once a day, or more? If you tested in the afternoon, and the LH surged at night (or vice versa), it's very well possible that you might have missed it. Keep an eye on your temps for the next few days. Hopefully they'll continue rising. Fingers crossed. :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

Welcome RIP and sorry for your loss. :hugs: Not a bad idea to stay hopeful. ;) You're not out until the :witch: arrives. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

RIPBABYRENEE said:


> im in my 2ww wait right now but i dont think this is our month :( not giving up hope yet though. baby dust to you

Good luck and fingers crossed it is your month! 

Do you usually test once a day, or more? If you tested in the afternoon, and the LH surged at night (or vice versa), it's very well possible that you might have missed it. Keep an eye on your temps for the next few days. Hopefully they'll continue rising. Fingers crossed. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I've been testing about 6-6.30 most days, sometimes twice - 1 early afternoon and one 6ish...I could have missed it I guess, how long is the surge normally? I hope I have missed the surge and my temps tell the truth!


----------



## neffie

neffie said:


> Do you usually test once a day, or more? If you tested in the afternoon, and the LH surged at night (or vice versa), it's very well possible that you might have missed it. Keep an eye on your temps for the next few days. Hopefully they'll continue rising. Fingers crossed. :thumbup:




GreyGirl said:


> I've been testing about 6-6.30 most days, sometimes twice - 1 early afternoon and one 6ish...I could have missed it I guess, how long is the surge normally? I hope I have missed the surge and my temps tell the truth!

The actual time the surge lasts varies from person to person. Typically, you O between 12-36 hours after the first +OPK (but that can vary too). So assuming we take the typical scenario, if you did indeed O yesterday, your surge would have been anywhere between Jan 1 & 2. But that's a pretty wide window, so obviously it's hard to pinpoint without the +OPK. Strangely enough, I'm in the exact opposite situation. I had 2 positive OPKs, but my temps are not spiking like they should. In the past I've never O'd past CD 16, and today is CD 17 (not to mention the fact that in the past I've always O'd the same day as the +OPK :shrug:). I'm hoping to see that temp go up tomorrow. If not, just get ready for another 'neffie rant' on this (and other) threads tomorrow. ;)


----------



## GreyGirl

Interesting how we're in mirroring situations...if we could mix it up a little we'd both be fine! 
I really hope we both have spiking temps that stay high the next few days, we must have shy eggs! I do wish I ovulated that early in a cycle! Do you have PCOS? 
Good luck for tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Thanks, you too! No PCOS that I know of. Things have been pretty normal for me cycle wise (knock on wood!). I had prepared myself for this cycle to be different after the MC, but when I started seeing all that fertile CM 2 weeks post MC, I thought "Ok, maybe all of this hasn't thrown things for a loop". But now I'm a bit stumped. ;) How about you? Do you have PCOS?


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry about your MC, how many weeks? Glad you don't have PCOS, that should help! It does sound mostly positive after the MC, except this last bit, but if it's tomorrow then it just means your body was playing around with you :) 

I do have PCOS yes, it's a blight on my life, but I'm trying to deal with it, I just hope it doesn't stump my chances. I want to be an exception :D


----------



## neffie

Sorry about the PCOS. :hugs: I was 5+1 when I started miscarrying. We were lucky enough to get pregnant just in our 2nd month TTC, but it wasn't meant to be I guess. :( All said and done, it doesn't matter when you miscarry, IT HURTS LIKE HELL!!! I guess time will tell if it's meant to be again. Oh well, a girl can hope, right? :) It would be so AWESOME though to get a BFP this cycle. :haha: (and even better to get it in the company of youTTCAL ladies :)).


----------



## Anna Purna

:wave: Hello everyone! Sorry for being so elusive; I'm just still trying to get my life back in order after vacation...
OK, that's not entirely true. Truth is, I've been lurking and reading up on everyone's updates, but haven't been posting because....I don't know, I guess I'm still pretty bummed about last cycle and I feel like I let myself get my hopes up with symptom spotting and generally obsessing about what day in my cycle I was and...well, you all know how it is. 
Anyways, I'm going to try to post again, but avoid talking about myself as much as possible!

Anyways, I've noticed a lot of talk about husbands as :spermy: donors, and trying to make things more interesting, etc. It's true, most of us just don't see sex the same way anymore, and it's hard (impossible?) not to think about it as a means to an end. Hopefully some day soon we won't feel that way, but for now I don't think we should beat ourselves up over it. Also, I honestly don't see how our husbands could be complaining about getting :sex: !
The way I get action without making my husband feel used is by making it seem like it was his idea to do it! I act all tired and achy and ask for a massage; and, well, he can't resist! 
I think grandbleu was talking about massages earlier...try it out, girl! Don't give HIM the massage! :haha: Also, I recommend getting a massage bar from Lush - yum!


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!
i know its late but couldnt sleep. Ive had period/gas like pains all day and they're annoying. I also had a small amount of EWCM/creamy CM tonight. I know I said I wouldnt SS but cant help it LOL :nope:

I DTD last night and wrote on my journal that it felt nice not to have to think about mr :spermy: catching miss egg during our BDing. I love massages and Im always giving it but hardly receive it and when I do finally get it, it puts me to sleep.... LOL I will be buying some type of massage oil and keep it on our night stand, hopefully DH gets the hint. 

hope you ladies are doing well. 

Good Night! happy dreams!!
:hugs:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Well, Ms. Eggy finally arrived yesterday, so I'm a bit relieved. Even though I'm transitioning over to the 2WW thread, I'll be lurking around this thread to see how everyone's doing. :)

Grey, what's the update on today's temp? Fingers tightly crossed for you chick! I really want you to join the 2WW soon, so hurry up! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well I am back here after yet another failed month. AF just arrived smack bang on time.
Feeling really emotional today, had to fight back tears at work. I just feel so frustrated-I never imagined how hard all this would be. 
Time is also not on my side, I turn 36 next month. :cry:
Sending good luck vibes to everyone who are due to test soon x


----------



## neffie

So sorry new. :hugs: She truly is a :witch:, isn't she? :growlmad: Good luck for the next cycle. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Well I am back here after yet another failed month. AF just arrived smack bang on time.
> Feeling really emotional today, had to fight back tears at work. I just feel so frustrated-I never imagined how hard all this would be.
> Time is also not on my side, I turn 36 next month. :cry:
> Sending good luck vibes to everyone who are due to test soon x

So sorry for the :witch: arriving :( I hope this next cycle is the one for you :) :hugs:



neffie said:


> Morning Everyone :hi:
> 
> Well, Ms. Eggy finally arrived yesterday, so I'm a bit relieved. Even though I'm transitioning over to the 2WW thread, I'll be lurking around this thread to see how everyone's doing. :)
> 
> Grey, what's the update on today's temp? Fingers tightly crossed for you chick! I really want you to join the 2WW soon, so hurry up! :hugs:

Congrats on the eggy arriving! That's great news :D 

My temp plummeted back down to where it was 2 days ago...had my 2rd almost-but-not-quite + okp again today :( Hoping it goes + at 6pm! I'm feeling a little more positive today, no idea why :happydance:


----------



## neffie

YAY, almost + is great news! :happydance: Hope you see that +OPK this evening. Make sure you :sex: once you get that +. I got thrown for a loop this cycle on the OPKs. So didn't end up :sex: the last 2 days. What a bummer! :nope: I know there's still always a possibility, but would have felt a whole lot better if we had DTD one more day for added cushion. Oh well, I'll see about tonight, but it's probably too late. :shrug:

Good luck again! Keep me posted. ;)


----------



## grandbleu

NewToAllThis said:


> Well I am back here after yet another failed month. AF just arrived smack bang on time.
> Feeling really emotional today, had to fight back tears at work. I just feel so frustrated-I never imagined how hard all this would be.
> Time is also not on my side, I turn 36 next month. :cry:
> Sending good luck vibes to everyone who are due to test soon x

So sorry...thank you for sending your Good Luck to us...I totally get you on the age thing...I just had a new Bday a month ago...I thought I'd have my whole family by now (like 3 kids!)...I haven't even had 1. Sorry hon wish we could have a coffee so you could just talk it out :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - I told you this on some other posts but with optimal conditions the sperm can totally survive...1 to 2 days is great to catch the Oday :). We didn't do it O day either because of a TTC argument but the next day when I found out I had Oed the day of our argument we decided to DTD just in case...I think after O day it's too late really but you never know...maybe just do it again if you can.


----------



## GreyGirl

Grand's right neffie, it could still totally happen! Stay positive :D 
I hope mine is going towards + I have had 3 days with a dark one each day...but not quite +...hoping I can join you in the 2ww soon!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Everyone :hi:
Just lurking around :blush:

So sorry the :witch: got you New. Stay positive, and good luck for next cycle. :hugs:

Congratulations neffie! :happydance: you are finally coming back to the TWW thread! See you over there!

Hi Grey. Hope your OPK turns positive tonight, I will save a space for you over in the TWW :friends:

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## neffie

TTC argument with DH Grand?? No way...how's that possible?? LOL!! Who are we kidding? 

Grey, if you get that + today, you'll only be a couple of days behind me. :) Here we come 2WW!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: OTWWers!!!
hope everyone is well... :hugs:

just stopping by as well and seeing how you all are doing... 

New: Im sorry the :witch: got you...stay positive. Im right there with you on the age thing as I also just had a b-day last month... 

Grey: hope you get your + opk... 

see you guys on the other TWW thread soon...


----------



## GreyGirl

Didn't turn +, but was almost again, it's the first day where both afternoon and early evening were nearly +...but if it's been like this is it likely the egg will actually be any good? Hopefully I can entice DH to :sex: but I don't know, I've not been fun to live with being so negative, but today I've gone positive in attitude and I'm much happier. I've realised all the worrying in the world won't make me ovulate, but it will make me miserable. 

Hi to all the 2wwers coming in to say hi :D Hope to be joining you soon!


----------



## neffie

Are the tests getting darker each day? If so, then it's a good sign that a + test is just around the corner. Not sure about the egg quality, but try not to focus on that too much...take a break from :sex: tonight if you need to. It will give your DH some resting time as well perhaps. Then you can go at it again once you get that +OPK. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Hmm. I wonder if your tests are broken, Grey?
They cant keep being faint forever, surely?
Any other signs that you may have already Od?
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

NewToAllThis: Those couple of days after the :witch: arrives can be so difficult. I know how you feel; last cycle I had quite a few crying (OK, sobbing) sessions at home and a few well-ups at work. However, by CD3 I was feeling better and ready to TTC again. Don't give up, hun! :hugs:

GreyGirl: OK, I'm going to get nice and personal here, but here goes: how is your CM looking?
:rofl: I'm sorry, it's just so funny how personal we actually get on this thread! Have you ever thought to ask that question to someone in any other situation?!?
OK, but seriously, how's your CM? If it's EW then that's a good sign. I always find that once I've O'd I'm as dry as the Savanna (OMG TMI!! Sorry! :blush:).
Anyways, good luck on getting that +! 

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: According to my ticker I'm Oing any minute now, but I'm really trying not to think about it this cycle. We're doing the deed and that's it! So, I'll be sliding over to the TWW tomorrow but of course I'll be popping my head in here to check on everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Well as you got personal, so will I ;) 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-12-28

As you can see I've had an up down game with my chart, my temp is back up today. I think I 'may' have O'd yesterday due to my opk being nearly + both times for the 1st time...and last night when we :sex: I did feel more dry than recently...so could that be a sign? I'll be doing my opk when I get back from work around 5.30-6 as I can't at 2, I'll still be at work. 
I don't think the opk's are broken as the test line always works...I think I'm broke :( 

Hoping to join the many of you now on 2ww!!! Hope you're keeping my spot nice and warm and enjoying symptom spotting!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Weird *GreyGirl* - I am seeing my chart as the one you posted??? How'd that happen??? :winkwink: It's funny because I was looking at it and I was like wow she has the same pattern as me WAIT that's exactly my pattern...it IS me :)


----------



## Candyx1

arh bugger .. Help .. Have i messed up this month .. Lots of tmi .. Bd on the 2nd and 5th .. Cd 12 and cd 15 .. Noticed ew cm on the 4th and stopped early 5th .. Have i missed the boat honestly ?


----------



## neffie

Morning OTWWers :hi:

Grey, what's the 411 on the OPK? Looked at your chart, and your temp went up today, so I'm curious. :haha:

Candy, are you using OPKs or temping? If so, have you already ovulated? If you're going strictly by CM, did you notice any fertile CM around the days you BD? If so, there's always a possibility. ;) Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Candyx1 said:


> arh bugger .. Help .. Have i messed up this month .. Lots of tmi .. Bd on the 2nd and 5th .. Cd 12 and cd 15 .. Noticed ew cm on the 4th and stopped early 5th .. Have i missed the boat honestly ?

I don't know, sorry. I'd keep going until you have positive confirmation you ovulated, just in case. Sometimes we get ewcm early I think.



grandbleu said:


> Weird *GreyGirl* - I am seeing my chart as the one you posted??? How'd that happen??? :winkwink: It's funny because I was looking at it and I was like wow she has the same pattern as me WAIT that's exactly my pattern...it IS me :)

That is weird! If you click my link in the sig does it do the same? 



neffie said:


> Morning Everyone OTWWers :hi:
> 
> Grey, what's the 411 on the OPK? Looked at your chart, and your temp went up today, so I'm curious. :haha:

Temp did go up today, same opk as yesterday, dark but not dark enough :( I guess tomorrow the temp will tell...I'm hoping it stays high, but I have a feeling my body is stuck on a loop and my temp will go down again tomorrow. 

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Candyx1

i haven.t been opking or temping ... Just been going by dates and cm from curiosity .. By dates i assumed that i'd O about the 5th and trying to bd as much as possible but think i had worn out OH a bit to early .. I didn't check cm before cos i wasn't so obsessed as i was bding (not very good at this yet lol ) .. I am cd 16 on a 30 day cycle, sometimes 32 .. I am hoping that the swimmers stayed around or just managed to catch it in time ! think how we all feel that we want to know we done everything we could to get our bfps x x x


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - must have been a freak thing...I don't see the picture chart in your older post anymore and your link works fine so don't worry about that. :) Maybe I'm just going a little TTC loopy:wacko:


----------



## Candyx1

omg i'm such an amateur at this .. Excuse my ignorance please .. Might need that chat about the birds and bees again x


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> Temp did go up today, same opk as yesterday, dark but not dark enough :( I guess tomorrow the temp will tell...I'm hoping it stays high, but I have a feeling my body is stuck on a loop and my temp will go down again tomorrow.
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you chick. :thumbup: I'll be stalking your chart to make sure you come over to the 2WW soon. Maybe that will take my mind off from going crazy over mine. :haha: I had a temp dip this morning. I'm guessing it's a fallback temperature, and that it will go back up tomorrow. :shrug: We'll see...



Candyx1 said:


> i haven.t been opking or temping ... Just been going by dates and cm from curiosity .. By dates i assumed that i'd O about the 5th and trying to bd as much as possible but think i had worn out OH a bit to early .. I didn't check cm before cos i wasn't so obsessed as i was bding (not very good at this yet lol ) .. I am cd 16 on a 30 day cycle, sometimes 32 .. I am hoping that the swimmers stayed around or just managed to catch it in time ! think how we all feel that we want to know we done everything we could to get our bfps x x x

Don't worry about it too much. You did do everything you can. And I'm totally with you on the 'wearing out DH too early', coz I did the same. :dohh: If there was fertile mucus, they say that sperm can live anywhere from 3-5 days. I didn't BD O day, or the day before so I'm kinda in the same boat as you. ;)


----------



## Candyx1

Thank u neffie x true about OHs lol... Not sure if mine needs more stamina or he is so shocked with me being extra nice around this time of month .. Bless him


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :wave:

Grey, here I am stalking your chart again. :haha: Any luck on the OPK??

I'm with you Candy. Poor OH is surely thinking "Why the hell don't we pace it out throughout the entire month, as opposed to going at it like a mad woman in the middle of the cycle" :haha:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

I've posted my masses of questions in the TTC after a loss forum as I don't want to hijack this thread. I haven't had a +opk yet, but my temp stayed high...

How are you all doing? Hoping based on my answers in that thread I can join the 2ww!


----------



## neffie

Grey, I looked at your chart, and from whatever little I know about temping, it looks good. You said that you got a faint line on the last test. Even though you didn't get a sure fire + on the previous tests, the fact that the last one was lighter than all the others may very well mean that you O'd. I think it's a good idea to continue taking OPKs for a couple more days just to be on the safe side. By the way, the pattern of your chart post O is SOOOOO similar to mine (that is in fact if I O'd, coz so far I haven't got confirmation from FF,:haha:). I definitely don't think you're out, so hang in there. :hugs: And start posting more in the 2WW, since you belong there. :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Neffie, I will :) I do hope/think I O'd, just hoping I'm right! It was light again today, barely visible compared :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - I'd say FF is probably right...it will probably be confirmed when you temp today and it stays high.

Well I'm back here...AF got me so it's the Other TWW for a bit and gearing up for TTC again. Is anybody left on this thread??? I think I may be alone...am I??? Is everybody in the TWW??? OK just calling out for others in the TTC part of TWW.

:shrug:


----------



## neffie

Grand, if it helps any, I'll continue checking up on this thread while I'm on the 2WW. So to answer your question, no you're not alone. :)


----------



## shelleney

neffie said:


> Grand, if it helps any, I'll continue checking up on this thread while I'm on the 2WW. So to answer your question, no you're not alone. :)

Ditto :friends:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks girls!!! :)


----------



## sparkle

Me too, although I suspect I may be with you soon :(


----------



## shelleney

Oh no, Sparkle. dont say that!
I mean, i would love Grand to have some company, but I would rather you got your BFP iykwim?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Oh I suppose I should be wishing this "room" stays empty...I'm just being lonely. I hope you graduate every one of you! Sparkle...here's some extra dust for the end of the TWW :dust:


----------



## neffie

Call me corny, but even if I got my BFP, I'd still like to be a part of these threads. Not saying that the 'regular' threads are bad...it's just that I feel a sense of closeness with all you TTCAL ladies, and would hope to be able to continue that post BFP...


----------



## sparkle

Neffie that's how I feel too. Ive been a member here for a long time (coming up 3 years!) but never felt as comfortable as I do here. I've suddenly in the last hour or so got really crampy... Be just typical if the witch was early!


----------



## shelleney

neffie said:


> Call me corny, but even if I got my BFP, I'd still like to be a part of these threads. Not saying that the 'regular' threads are bad...it's just that I feel a sense of closeness with all you TTCAL ladies, and would hope to be able to continue that post BFP...

Gosh, neffie. I feel exactly the same way, i just didnt know how to say it.
I started panicking earlier, thinking "if i get my BFP next week, i will have to leave all of my friends in TTCAL and move to first tri, and i dont want to"
Do you think we will be alllowed to stay here, even when we are pg? I bet we wont, coz its not really fair on those getting BFNs and AFs, is it?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

There's a PAL (pregnant after loss section) - it's not super active as I can tell but we could always start a new thread down there...I'd like to keep up with everyone as well...even as we all graduate...the TRI threads honestly scare me...so many people! YIKES! plus pregnancy will be different after a loss. I never even went on a forum until my loss because I was just blissfully pregnant without a worry in the world. Obviously I'll feel very different next time I get pregnant.


----------



## shelleney

Thats a good idea, Grand.
whoever gets their BFP first can set up a new thread in PAL. TTCAL Graduates or something? then everyone will know where to find eachother, whichever side they are on. Well done, Grand :thumbup:
xx


----------



## neffie

It's a deal then. I'm still hoping though that the ladies with BFPs would be allowed to hijack the 2WW and OTWW threads once in a while. I mean, if I were lucky enough to get a BFP, I'd still want to check in on my TTCAL ladies. :winkwink: Oh well, until we get our BFPs, no one can stop us from posting on these threads to our heart's content. :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

I totally want people who get BFPs to come back and share. A lot of the December graduates (actually I just checked and none!) never came back :( it's nice to know how everyone is getting on and it also provides hope you know :)


----------



## shelleney

If you guys graduate, and im still stuck here, you had better come back and visit me. I will be so happy for you, and want to hear how you're getting on.

And if I graduate, I would like to know how the TWWers and OTWWers are doing

We're like one big happy family, arent we?
xx


----------



## neffie

shelleney said:


> if you guys graduate, and im still stuck here, you had better come back and visit me. I will be so happy for you, and want to hear how you're getting on.
> 
> And if i graduate, i would like to know how the twwers and otwwers are doing
> 
> we're like one big happy family, arent we?
> Xx

Amen !!!!!!


----------



## Anna Purna

As creator of this thread, I officially make it a RULE that if you "graduate" from this thread, you MUST come back and update on a regular basis.! :thumbup: 
I think we all feel a little jealous when we see pregnant women, but I honestly would feel nothing but happiness for any of you getting a :bfp:, and I would love to hear about your progress and see bump pictures.
I agree, whoever graduates should set up a sister thread in PAL. Hopefully very soon that thread will be active with all of us and our bumps. 
Sorry about AF arriving, grandbleu. :hugs: but you're definitely not alone.


----------



## shelleney

Ok, Anna. You are in charge, and if thats the rule, we better follow it!



Anna Purna said:


> I think we all feel a little jealous when we see pregnant women, but I honestly would feel nothing but happiness for any of you getting a :bfp:, and I would love to hear about your progress and see bump pictures.
> .

I totally agree with this :thumbup:

Right, so who's gonna set up our sister thread then??? :winkwink:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Anna Purna said:


> As creator of this thread, I officially make it a RULE that if you "graduate" from this thread, you MUST come back and update on a regular basis.! :thumbup:
> I think we all feel a little jealous when we see pregnant women, but I honestly would feel nothing but happiness for any of you getting a :bfp:, and I would love to hear about your progress and see bump pictures.
> I agree, whoever graduates should set up a sister thread in PAL. Hopefully very soon that thread will be active with all of us and our bumps.
> Sorry about AF arriving, grandbleu. :hugs: but you're definitely not alone.

I absolutly agree!!


----------



## neffie

Hopefully Crio will after she gets her :bfp:. :winkwink:


----------



## Anna Purna

Crio is definitely the front runner! 
This thread definitely needs some graduates.


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow, could I say 'definitely' a bit more?:blush:


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - I DEFINITELY :haha: like your idea that everybody just hangs out in these two threads until there are atleast some more BFPs to start a sister thread...we can't leave *Crio* all alone so someone else (or two or three...etc.) will have to bite the bullet (literally LOL!) and get pregnant fast...


----------



## GreyGirl

I'd like to keep in touch. I used to be on a PCOS forum and it didn't really have the same atmosphere as here, especially this group of people. I feel close to a lot of you and would like to see how people are doing, whether any of us are pregnant or not, we're all on this TTCAL together :D :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

grandbleu said:


> *Anna* - I DEFINITELY :haha: like your idea that everybody just hangs out in these two threads until there are atleast some more BFPs to start a sister thread...we can't leave *Crio* all alone so someone else (or two or three...etc.) will have to bite the bullet (literally LOL!) and get pregnant fast...

Im working on it..... :winkwink: only 5 days til testing!
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

grandbleu said:


> There's a PAL (pregnant after loss section) - it's not super active as I can tell but we could always start a new thread down there...I'd like to keep up with everyone as well...even as we all graduate...the TRI threads honestly scare me...so many people! YIKES! plus pregnancy will be different after a loss. I never even went on a forum until my loss because I was just blissfully pregnant without a worry in the world. Obviously I'll feel very different next time I get pregnant.

I agree, my next pregnancy will be a tone different after I've lost my first! Though my Dr did tell me she will book more ultra shounds to try to keep me relaxed and updated. Hopfully this will help! But at least I know that you all will be here for that too!! I have 5 days till testing also. As long as AF doesn' get here first...


----------



## neffie

Ok, good. So now we have 3 contenders (Crio, Shelleney, & Imppearl) in line for starting the new thread in the PAL section. Hmmm, which one of you will get there first??! BATTLE ON LADIES!! Just kidding..:haha:. Hopefully you gals can make it a multi effort by making it 3 for 3. ;)

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## shelleney

aww thanks neffie :hugs:
yes, i would love to travel over to PAL with Crio and Imp this weekend.
then we can set up camp, and keep some seats warm for the rest of you guys when you join us soon
xx


----------



## sparkle

I'm technically still in no af but no bfp. Due on Wednesday! I do feel like I'm out tho!!!


----------



## shelleney

oh sparkle, dont say that. no AF is good news. still time for a BFP!
keeping my FXd for you xx


----------



## samiam

Well, since I now really have no clue which tww I'm in, I may as well straddle both of these forums. Sigh. Fingers crossed that the doc will fit me in this week!

Sparkle--Keep your chin up!!!

Shelleyney--HUGE boobs are definitely a good sign!


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies!!
how is everyone?

ASF: Im 2 days late. AF was due to arrive last Saturday but hasnt shown her ugly face yet. tested this morning but it was a :bfn: Ive been having period like cramps the past 3 days and boobs have been sore the past 2 days. no CM at all today, been dry (sorry TMI) and had a headache and backache this morning for like an hour and went away on its own. 
will also be lingering back and forth between the two threads as Im in limbo again!! sucks! PMA lisa PMA!!! LOL. 

FXd for Mr Sperm to catch Ms Eggy!!!!


----------



## sparkle

I really am out now ladies :cry: back here with you grand.


----------



## GreyGirl

sorry you're out sparkle, hopefully this cycle will be yours :)


----------



## Amberyll23

:witch: got me last night, the hag! Really thought that this last cycle was my month, I had a lot of positive signs (temp dip, spotting) that it was, but it just ended up not happening. Taking today to be mopey and spoil myself (coffee in hand as I type this!) and then I'll be looking forward to a new cycle come tomorrow!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry she got you too :( This next cycle could be your month!


----------



## neffie

So sorry Sparkle & Amber. :hugs: Here's to getting your BFPs next cycle. :thumbup: Not that we ever want anyone to continue hopping onto this thread every month, but at least now Grand is not all alone here.

Huge :hugs: ladies.


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Amber* and *Sparkle* :hugs: I know how much it sucks especially the first day...


----------



## Amberyll23

Thanks guys, I'm still having some sniffling moments today. :cry: For some reason this AF hit me harder than any of the past ones since we started TTC. I appreciate all the hugs! I am sure I will feel much better after I get my margarita in me after work! :drunk:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies, I'm very grumpy today! Going to enjoy a large glass of White this evening! 

In the meantime I'm about to bath my little man. I'm so lucky to have him, I know that. He's currently 'helping' daddy with the hoovering!!


----------



## sparkle

Amberyll23 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm still having some sniffling moments today. :cry: For some reason this AF hit me harder than any of the past ones since we started TTC. I appreciate all the hugs! I am sure I will feel much better after I get my margarita in me after work! :drunk:

I definatly ambon the sniffly camp with you today. X :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

:hugs: right back at you hun!


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies - I always have a cry when I see my temp drop and AF comes...so depressing...here are some more virtual hugs and definitely get some more from you OHs. Sparkle - glad your little man is so sweet...he sounds so cute! 

I'm having a glass of red as we "chat" so "cheers" I'm lifting my glass to some BFPs next cycle! :dust:


----------



## sparkle

I've just sat down with my glass (and my knitting!) so I raise it to you ladies, here's to our bfps! The little man is in bed and the big man is cooking dinner, lucky me.

Grand- did you enjoy class today?


----------



## shelleney

Hey OTWWers :hi:

Hope you're all enjoying your various alcoholic drinks. Thats the best think about the OTWW. I am missing all of the "banned" foods and drinks already. Was offered some brie today, but had to decline :nope:
Anyways, remember what we said about this TWW being so much more fun that the other one? Alcohol, food, sex, etc? Try to enjoy it, and I hope it goes quickly for you all, so you can retrurn to the TWW proper.

:hugs: to you all
xx


----------



## shelleney

samiam said:


> Well, since I now really have no clue which tww I'm in, I may as well straddle both of these forums. Sigh. Fingers crossed that the doc will fit me in this week!
> 
> Sparkle--Keep your chin up!!!
> 
> Shelleyney--HUGE boobs are definitely a good sign!

Thanks Sam.
Hope the Doc can help you somehow.
Until then, feel free to linger in both groups. Most of us do :winkwink:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand and Sparkle--Ok ladies, I am jealous! It is only 3:30 pm here and I can't drink yet and I still have 2 more hours of work! Downside of being 6 hours behind you all! lol So drink a glass or sip for me please! :coolio:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sorry af got you all. Here's to this cycle!!! :dust: to you all!

Afm I feel like I'll be joing you all soon. Af is due Friday and I think she in her way. I hope not but only time will tell.


----------



## Anna Purna

Sparkle and Grand: Enjoy those drinks, ladies! :wine:

Sparkle: your little boy is adorable. A real cheek pincher! :haha: He'll have a little brother or sister soon enough. Good on the big man for making dinner! My DH is the cook of the house, mainly because my cooking is horrible! :sick:

Imppearl: Why don't I ever see you over at the TWW thread??? How many dpo are you?


----------



## Amberyll23

Not only did DH make me a margarita immediately when we got home, but he has been spoiling me all night! I am feeling much better and looking forward to the month to come. It also is encouraging to see all the success our group of special ladies is having in the TWW thread--3 in one day! This is so encouraging! A toast to them and this special, wonderful group of gals! :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh, and yes, Imppearl, you have to make sure you pop into the TWW thread also! I hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## Anna Purna

Amber: your husband is a good man. A margarita?!? Ummmm, sounds so good!
The run of 3 :bfp:s in the TWW was very encouraging. I hope they keep coming!
Any plans for the new cycle and TTC?


----------



## sparkle

Anna- thank you, obviously Im biased but I think he's gorgeous!!

Amber- lucky you, hope you enjoyed your evening!!

I'm doing soy again this cycle 3-7 and also going to attempt temping for the first time.
Anyone trying anything new?


----------



## IMPPEARL

Anna Purna said:


> Imppearl: Why don't I ever see you over at the TWW thread??? How many dpo are you?

Which thread?? I hear ya all mentioning it but I never know which one exactly it is??? I'd be glad to join everyone overthere!! I am 11dpo today.


----------



## Anna Purna

IMPPEARL said:


> Anna Purna said:
> 
> 
> Imppearl: Why don't I ever see you over at the TWW thread??? How many dpo are you?
> 
> Which thread?? I hear ya all mentioning it but I never know which one exactly it is??? I'd be glad to join everyone overthere!! I am 11dpo today.Click to expand...

It's called January: TWW after a loss and it was created by grandbleu a little while back. It has become the sister thread to this one. Join!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing well today! 

:witch: is hitting me pretty hard today, which is par for the course on CD2! I feel much better emotionally than I did yesterday, which is a good thing! The margarita and a relaxing night with DH helped a bit!

As for this cycle, I'm not sure what I am planning to do differently. I know that I am still going to temp for sure, since that does seem to help me learn about when I "o". I am also a bit concerned about the temp dip and spotting I had last cycle and why my Luteal phase was so short--if this turns out to be a common thing, I may make an appt with my gyn to see if I may be having some issues that may affect my ability to conceive. I'm pretty sure I am ok, though, just being a bit paranoid!

I would say I won't SS, but I always cave on that!

One thing I am going to do is try to cut back even more on caffeine if possible. I have cut way back as it is, but I think I can still do more. All things in moderation!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies in TTC mode :) :wave:

*Imppearl* - yes you must join us we flip back and forth and plenty of lurking in both places. Here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/475985-january-tww-after-loss-9-bfps-so-far.html I may change the title soon but I'll give you the new link and if it's in your subscriptions it won't matter anyways :)

*Amber* - good luck with the Doctor. I'm trying one more natural cycle and then I'll check back with my GYN as well because I feel like this is taking too long and just want to make sure there are no issues that should be addressed. My LP dropped down by almost 2-3 days which worries me as well. I hope it is just a one off. I'm going to start having only 1 glass of wine per night and only 1 cup of coffee instead of 2 or three of each...I think it's good to be as natural as possible. Moderation is KEY! 

*Anna* - thanks for the "cheers" I am enjoying my wine immensely but I'm going to start cutting down tomorrow as I get more into TTC mode...OH is as well...maybe it will help with egg and sperm not being drunk when they meet LOL!

*AFM*: I am going to cave and buy OPKs this month because last month I predicted my O day wrong and it caused all sorts of arguments with my "over worked" OH...otherwise cutting down on alcohol and caffeine and maybe actually having less sex before O day...I think we actually had too much (since I messed up the day) and maybe there wasn't enough time to build up happy and healthy sperm. Last time we only had sex 2 times before O day and got pregnant so...I will try a little less sex leading up to O day (I know it sounds crazy but I think we need some more quality swimmers around)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I hear you on the cutting back. I will probably cut back on the wine as well! :thumbup:

Last cycle was my first time fiddling with OPKs, I think I will probably use them this time as well. 

As for BDing, we will probably BD as often as DH is up for it, but I think we may pull back a bit on that as well, we were doing it a lot around O time and I think I wore out my OH!

As for time, I think we are going to give it 6 cycles and if no go, then back to the gyn. At 36, it is going to probably take us a bit longer than most to catch the egg again. This cycle will be our third (we didnt try 1st cycle after m/c).


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all :hi:

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, have been really down since cd1 and haven't been able to face talking about it :sad2: but I've picked myself up again ready for this month. I have been silently stalking you all though to keep myself up to date as this thread moves so fast! 

Cd7 today, AF left a couple of days ago - after being quite nasty this month but on a positive side, its the first real bleeding I have had since the ERPC.
I started on the grapefruit juice on cd5, easier to stomach than the cough syrup which was gross!
Taken delivery of my Pregnacare Conceive Plus and fresh batch of sticks for the CBFM, so I'm ready. 
The only thing that will hamper my chances this month is the fact that I will potentially be working away for a couple of days smack bang in the middle of my fertile time - going to have to 'stock up' on the :spermy: before I go :haha: although DH is being awkward at the moment and not wanting to :sex: at all (since New Years Eve) - just keeps fobbing me off.
He's going to have to book his ideas up pretty quickly otherwise it'll be a totally wasted month :wacko:

Not got the time to mention everyone individually but good luck to all, here's hoping for a couple of :bfp: at least this month.

:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Has he said why he doesn't want to :sex:? Fxd this is your :bfp: cycle! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> Has he said why he doesn't want to :sex:? Fxd this is your :bfp: cycle! :hugs:

Think its cos I'm always nagging him for sex - :saywhat: how else are we going to make a baby?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> As for time, I think we are going to give it 6 cycles and if no go, then back to the gyn. At 36, it is going to probably take us a bit longer than most to catch the egg again. This cycle will be our third (we didnt try 1st cycle after m/c).

I know where you're coming from, I'm 36 next month, this is my 4th cycle of trying since m/c and 3rd with CBFM.

Good luck to you :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

NewToAllThis said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Has he said why he doesn't want to :sex:? Fxd this is your :bfp: cycle! :hugs:
> 
> Think its cos I'm always nagging him for sex - :saywhat: how else are we going to make a baby?Click to expand...

I have issues as well so I hear you hon...it's like the more we want it the less they do...play hard to get! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

grandbleu said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Has he said why he doesn't want to :sex:? Fxd this is your :bfp: cycle! :hugs:
> 
> Think its cos I'm always nagging him for sex - :saywhat: how else are we going to make a baby?Click to expand...
> 
> I have issues as well so I hear you hon...it's like the more we want it the less they do...play hard to get! :)Click to expand...

I know, I should call his bluff :haha:
Hope it works as I'll be needing him in a couple of days.

Men - stroppy buggers! :dohh:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--welcome back, and I hope your DH gets his but in gear! Sometimes they need a good kick in the rear, I swear! 

Oh, and I forgot to add, something else I plan on doing this month is starting to exercise a bit again. Nothing that would hurt TTC, of course, but I stopped exercising when I got pregnant this last time, and I miss it. Hoping it will help keep me healthy and better physically for a little one!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> New--welcome back, and I hope your DH gets his but in gear! Sometimes they need a good kick in the rear, I swear!
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to add, something else I plan on doing this month is starting to exercise a bit again. Nothing that would hurt TTC, of course, but I stopped exercising when I got pregnant this last time, and I miss it. Hoping it will help keep me healthy and better physically for a little one!

I joined my works gym last week - trying to go three times a week and am actually enjoying it at the moment. I have put on loads of weight since the m/c and am really annoyed with myself. :growlmad:


----------



## shelleney

Hello ladies.
Im back. The :witch: got me today :cry:
I need lots of virtual hugs, and I know that you are perfect for the job here in the OTWW.
Hope you're all well.
xx


----------



## Lisa7

Hi there, just read part of this thread and noticed that i have a lot in common with the last couple posts. I am 35, TTC#1, DH is being a little weird with :sex: when I request it. We have also had a m/c. Hope I can join your group. I am in the other 2WW and find it very long.


----------



## Lisa7

I forgot, I also enjoy :wine: but am cutting back during the waiting to O time, and not having any in the 2WW. I stopped drinking coffee completely,but miss it so much. Actually last month I had some coffee while waiting for O and think I might allow myself a little again this month.


----------



## neffie

New - Welcome back! I hear you on the OH complaining about :sex:. I agree with Grand...play hard to get, but at the same time try and DTD on the right days. Easier said than done, I know. :blush: Either way, hope he comes around soon. ;)

Lisa7 - Welcome! You've come to the right place. I must say though that even though the OTWW thread is long, it's AWESOME! Hope you join us there post O day. :)


Shell - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## sparkle

Shell- :hugs: I'm so sorry she got you xx

Lisa7- welcome!! Lovely to have you here x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lisa7 said:


> Hi there, just read part of this thread and noticed that i have a lot in common with the last couple posts. I am 35, TTC#1, DH is being a little weird with :sex: when I request it. We have also had a m/c. Hope I can join your group. I am in the other 2WW and find it very long.

Hi Lisa, :hi:
Welcome. Its so nice to find someone who is in the same position to me and the same age especially.
Lets hope we can help and support each other on our journey. :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Shelleney: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun, I am so sorry to hear that the :witch: showed on you! I think this past cycle, the :witch: hit a few of us rather hard, so big hugs to you hun and hopefully THIS will be your month!

Lisa: Welcome! I am so very glad that you joined us ladies here, and be sure to stay with us in our sister thread when you enter the TWW!! This is a great group of ladies! Like New, I too am glad to see another lady around our age TCC. 

AFM: CD3 here and hoping AF doesnt overstay her visit this month! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LiSa2010

Hello OTWWers!!!!

posted on the other thread as well as I am in limbo right now....

Sparkle/Shell/Amber/New: sorry the ugly :witch: got you!! :hugs: :hugs: FXd Mr Sperm meets Ms Eggy!!! :thumbup: :winkwink: :hugs:

Lisa7: welcome! :wave: Im also in the same boat age wise.. :hugs:

Grand: thinking the same thing about OPKs and not temping but still thinking about it... charting my temps is so much cheaper! hahaha :haha: :haha: 

AFM: Im in limbo...what should have been CD6 is CD32...yikes!!!! no AF and no :bfp: didn't test today bcuz I only have one hpt left and want to save it for this weekend if the :witch: doesn't show up...

hugs everyone: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: hello to everyone else!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

Keep us posted, Lisa, Fx'd for you!


----------



## grandbleu

Just a quickie ladies - I'll write more this weekend...I want to properly catch up. 

*Amber* - I'm going to start exercising again as well...I was more in shape when I was pregnant than now if you can believe that....yoga it is and some hiking and waking trails to start.

*Lisa7* - welcome - I'm 34 so about the same age as well :) You'll find so many nice people here :)!

*Lisa* - Sorry about your limbo. I hope you get your BFP though rather than the witch...she's been visiting too many of our nice gals here and I think she really needs a long 9 month vacation from all of us IMO!

*New* and *Neffie* - if you find the magic formula of :sex: let me know :winkwink:

*Shell* - how you doing???:hugs:

*Sparkle* - How are the little boys at your school...keeping you busy??? 

X to you all!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, I didn't realise that there were more than a couple of us around the 35 mark - thought it was just me - was starting to feel like an old bag :rofl:

Got first peak on CBFM today :happydance: and have also pre-warned DH who said 'oh ok, we'll sort it' so I'm taking that as him getting his act into gear finally!


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> Wow, I didn't realise that there were more than a couple of us around the 35 mark - thought it was just me - was starting to feel like an old bag :rofl:
> 
> Got first peak on CBFM today :happydance: and have also pre-warned DH who said 'oh ok, we'll sort it' so I'm taking that as him getting his act into gear finally!

Nah--You are not an old bag. I'm even older than that! :shhh:

You made me laugh with your OH's comment. Too funny how men are. 

I'm in limbo too. Maybe I'm 4dpo, maybe I'm CD 18. Who the hell knows?


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you get some definite answers soon :)


----------



## Lisa7

NewToAllThis said:


> Lisa7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, just read part of this thread and noticed that i have a lot in common with the last couple posts. I am 35, TTC#1, DH is being a little weird with :sex: when I request it. We have also had a m/c. Hope I can join your group. I am in the other 2WW and find it very long.
> 
> Hi Lisa, :hi:
> Welcome. Its so nice to find someone who is in the same position to me and the same age especially.
> Lets hope we can help and support each other on our journey. :hugs:Click to expand...

Absolutely:thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

Sorry I have been AWOL for a few days. I was having abit of trouble accepting that I was in the OTWW :blush: but im CD3 now, and have finally come to terms with it. So here I am...working towards a February BFP :cloud9:

How are you all? Enjoying your food, drink, and sex?
I am so grateful for this thread! Imagine if it didnt exist....as soon as your AF came, you would be kicked out of the TWW thread, and have nowhere to go for a fortnight or more...terrible :nope:

Hope you all have a good day
xx

PS: can I join your over-35s club, ever though Im only 23? :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell--welcome back hun! :hugs: I know how hard it is (being CD4 myself), especially after a cycle that you really felt was "the one". I think you and I both had that feeling this last time. I agree with you, I don't know what I would do without this thread, especially since my "other TWW" is about 4-7 days longer than most due to my lengthy cycles!

And hey, I may be 36, but I FEEL like I am still in my 20s, dangit! So I say let us 30s ladies join the 20s club! hehe :thumbup:

How is everyone else doing today? 

AFM: I'm 4dpo, I think I turned the corner with the hag today, she seems to be starting the winddown. Now it will be time to get the DH primed and ready for some fun! 

Just a heads up, I will be out of town this weekend, heading up to my parents place to celebrate my niece's 2nd birthday (she is a hoot and they all say she acts just like I did at that age-- if so, my brother is in for SO much trouble, hahaha!:winkwink:)


----------



## LiSa2010

hello everyone, also posted on the other thread as I am still in limbo!!

Im officially now 6 days late and no :witch: :nope: was saying on the other thread that I want to hold off on testing bcuz i only have one hpt left and want to save it for this weekend, WELL if I can hold off that long..LOL

FXd for everyone!!

Enjoy your Friday!!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies

Shell - So nice to have you back. :happydance: Fingers crossed that Feb. is your month.

Amber - I like your idea. The 30+ ladies should move over with Shell in the 
20s club. I'm all for that. :haha:

Lisa - I said this on the other thread, but good luck for when you test again. :) Hope you get some answers soon.

Happy Friday everyone. :)


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

been a bit AWOL recently. Finding the last few days really tough. :hugs: to you Shell I know how you're feeling.

Not much going on with me, stupid witch still here!

I'm in the just 30s club!!


----------



## bethenasia

Hey ladies! This is my first time on the OTWW thread, but I can already tell that it will make time go faster until I can go back to the TWW. 

I'm CD2, first period after my early December miscarriage at 7 weeks. Both my DH and myself are ready to try again. I hope our :bfp: comes in February!

Until the TWW, I'm going to spend the next week eating my beloved sushi, soft cheeses and drinking wine. At least something good comes out of it, right? ;)


----------



## sparkle

There's got to be something good about the otww Beth, wine is definatly it for me!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't realise that there were more than a couple of us around the 35 mark - thought it was just me - was starting to feel like an old bag :rofl:
> 
> Got first peak on CBFM today :happydance: and have also pre-warned DH who said 'oh ok, we'll sort it' so I'm taking that as him getting his act into gear finally!
> 
> Nah--You are not an old bag. I'm even older than that! :shhh:
> 
> You made me laugh with your OH's comment. Too funny how men are.
> 
> I'm in limbo too. Maybe I'm 4dpo, maybe I'm CD 18. Who the hell knows?Click to expand...


Thanks hun, I now feel like I'm not 'past it' after all!
DH has finally got his act together which is a relief :winkwink:




shelleney said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry I have been AWOL for a few days. I was having abit of trouble accepting that I was in the OTWW :blush: but im CD3 now, and have finally come to terms with it. So here I am...working towards a February BFP :cloud9:
> 
> How are you all? Enjoying your food, drink, and sex?
> I am so grateful for this thread! Imagine if it didnt exist....as soon as your AF came, you would be kicked out of the TWW thread, and have nowhere to go for a fortnight or more...terrible :nope:
> 
> Hope you all have a good day
> xx
> 
> PS: can I join your over-35s club, ever though Im only 23? :winkwink:


23 - pfft, too young! :haha:

Sorry you felt crappy when AF hit you, I have had the same over the last couple of months so I know where you're coming from.
Its funny though, how after the first few days, we seem to get over it and look forward to the next month. Good job we do otherwise we'd be a bunch of manic depressives! :haha:




Amberyll23 said:


> Shell--welcome back hun! :hugs: I know how hard it is (being CD4 myself), especially after a cycle that you really felt was "the one". I think you and I both had that feeling this last time. I agree with you, I don't know what I would do without this thread, especially since my "other TWW" is about 4-7 days longer than most due to my lengthy cycles!
> 
> And hey, I may be 36, but I FEEL like I am still in my 20s, dangit! So I say let us 30s ladies join the 20s club! hehe :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> AFM: I'm 4dpo, I think I turned the corner with the hag today, she seems to be starting the winddown. Now it will be time to get the DH primed and ready for some fun!
> 
> Just a heads up, I will be out of town this weekend, heading up to my parents place to celebrate my niece's 2nd birthday (she is a hoot and they all say she acts just like I did at that age-- if so, my brother is in for SO much trouble, hahaha!:winkwink:)


Welcome to the unofficial 30's club - there are more of us than I realised! :happydance:




LiSa2010 said:


> hello everyone, also posted on the other thread as I am still in limbo!!
> 
> Im officially now 6 days late and no :witch: :nope: was saying on the other thread that I want to hold off on testing bcuz i only have one hpt left and want to save it for this weekend, WELL if I can hold off that long..LOL
> 
> FXd for everyone!!
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:


:test: Fingers crossed for you hun, we need some good news!




sparkle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> been a bit AWOL recently. Finding the last few days really tough. :hugs: to you Shell I know how you're feeling.
> 
> Not much going on with me, stupid witch still here!
> 
> I'm in the just 30s club!!


I am beginning to think 30 is now the new 20 :thumbup:




bethenasia said:


> Hey ladies! This is my first time on the OTWW thread, but I can already tell that it will make time go faster until I can go back to the TWW.
> 
> I'm CD2, first period after my early December miscarriage at 7 weeks. Both my DH and myself are ready to try again. I hope our :bfp: comes in February!
> 
> Until the TWW, I'm going to spend the next week eating my beloved sushi, soft cheeses and drinking wine. At least something good comes out of it, right? ;)


Welcome Bethanasia :hi:

I love this thread too - don't know what I'd do without it.
Enjoy your sushi, wine and soft cheese - think I'll be joining you - gotta be some perks, right? :thumbup:
Might chuck in some pate and runny eggs too! :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome, Beth, glad you came over to join us! You made me hungry mentioning sushi! It is one of my favorite foods as well and one of my first meals when the witch comes!

Sparkle-- wb hun, hope the witch packs up and goes home soon! I'm trying to kick her out the door of my place as we speak, and i hope it hits her in the derriere on the way out so she doesnt want to come back! huzzah!

New--glad DH is back in the swing of things!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all. I'm 29 so almost in the 30's club. Lol. 

Anyway af is due tomorrow and I gave in and tested. Bfn. So I'll be joining you all again very soon. Just waiting for her to show her ugly head now.


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

Thanks for all your kind messages. Im feeling much better now. CD4, and ready for my Feb BFP. Gonna test on Valentine's Day (if :witch: doesnt get me first) How special will that be if I get my BFP?! :kiss:

Lisa - whats the point of saving a HPT? You're 6 days late! I say :test: haha. Good luck Hun. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Sparkle - Welcome back. Sorry you have felt the same way as I have. It's crap, isnt it? :nope: oh well, enjoy your banned substances, and you will be back in the TWW before you know it. Im here if you need to talk :hugs:

Beth - Welcome! Hope your stay here is a short one. But until you get your BFP, this is a great thread to be a part of :friends:

New - I already feel like a manic depressive. Laughing and showing off my bouncy boobs one minute, crying over my AF the next. What does TTC do to us, hey?

Imp - really hope the :witch: doesnt visit you tomorrow. I got 3 BFNs before I finally got a BFP, so keep up with the PMA. you're not out yet!

Hello to everyone else.
Hope you're all enjoying the OTWW as best you can!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hi :wave: *Beth* and welcome!

*Imppearl* - No AF lady!!! :af:

*Shelleney* and *Sparkle*...glad the PMA is picking up...AF always puts me in the worst mood as well.

*New* - glad OH is cooperating when you need him most during TTC :)

*Lisa* - I agree TEST!!! The suspense is killing me. Good luck and :dust:

*AFM*: Nothing terribly new...missing my Little One a lot lately. Wondering still "why me?" I haven't been temping every morning yet...just too depressing to see my temps just rise and fall each month but I suppose I will start tomorrow. Going for a hike with OH today which should be fun and good for my "buns" LOL! Much love to you all!


----------



## samiam

Well, I think I've officially given up on being in the TWW. I may lurk in here permanently, since FF seems to think this is where I belong. I gave up drinking for the month of January, but I tell you, I may fall off of that wagon here soon and have a glass of wine with dinner. Made the mistake of convincing myself that I have PCOS last night and now I'm all obsessed with eating a PCOS diet. How fun is that? Sigh.

Another slight temp drop this morning. More spotting. Face all broken out. Feeling quite sad and thinking it may just be a duvet day. 

Hope your Saturday is starting off better!! :)


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> hello everyone, also posted on the other thread as I am still in limbo!!
> 
> Im officially now 6 days late and no :witch: :nope: was saying on the other thread that I want to hold off on testing bcuz i only have one hpt left and want to save it for this weekend, WELL if I can hold off that long..LOL
> 
> FXd for everyone!!
> 
> Enjoy your Friday!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

Oh dear. You poor thing. :hugs: Any news?? You and Crio seem to be in the very same boat. I'm sort of there, only I don't know when my :witch: is supposed to arrive any more, so I am basically never late. Keep us posted and hang in there!


----------



## GreyGirl

Have you got many of the signs of PCOS? As it's a syndrome you need a certain amount to have it. Hope you don't have it as it's no fun! Sorry you're still having trouble with FF :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Morning :hi:

Had mahoosive lie in this morning and am feeling great now :happydance:

Just POAS for my CBFM and its gone to peak after only 2 days of high.

Don't get me wrong, that's a good thing - but definitely 2 or 3 days early compared to the last couple of months, it usually goes to peak on days 12,13 & 14.
Is is bad to ovulate early? Read somewhere that the eggs would be immature.

Not sure if its just cos my FMU is quite strong, seeing as I've been in bed for like 12 hours :haha:
Will have to use the good old cheapy OPK's I think just to double check.

I hate this TTC'ing sometimes, everything is a trauma. Before m/c, I just DTD and was blissfully unaware of all the potential issues.
No wonder I can't get preg, I worry about everything all the time now :dohh:

Will go back and read all your posts - haven't read them yet (too busy stressing over early ovulation). Just wanted to ask you girls for your input.

Thanks :kiss:


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Have you got many of the signs of PCOS? As it's a syndrome you need a certain amount to have it. Hope you don't have it as it's no fun! Sorry you're still having trouble with FF :hugs:

I do have some of the signs of it. Guess I need to change my diet (to begin with) and then see an endocrinologist for some tests. Fun times.


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sam.
If I were you, I would completely ditch FF altogether. I did after just over a month. It hadnt got a clue what was going on, it was just useless! And i dont temp either, coz i dont think its very accurate. So I used OPKs last month, and got my +opk on day18. The next day I felt ovary pains, and had EWCM, so im sure it was accurate. Maybe you could give them a go?

Sorry New.
I dont really know anything about early ovulation? I ovulate late in my cycle and worry about having a short LP. Im sure Kizzy ovulated early this cycle and got her BFP, so it cant be that bad....?

xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello OTWWers!!!! 

well what I thought was 6 days late is actually 7 DPO as I believe I may have Od much later that what I originally thought. I tweaked FF so that it says I Od on CD27 instead of CD14 so in reality I Od 13 days later and should be expecting AF on Jan20. I remember having bad cramps on CD27, which is when I was expecting AF. my temps have stayed at 98.4 the last 3 days... sounds like good temps after Oing. have sore boobies but thats about it. no cramps the past 2 or 3 days.

staying positive!!! I think I figured it out and that makes happy!!!


----------



## shelleney

Oh dear, im so confused :wacko: haha
At least you understand! :haha:
Glad youve sorted it out now, Hun.
FXd for a BFP next week
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Hey Sam.
> If I were you, I would completely ditch FF altogether. I did after just over a month. It hadnt got a clue what was going on, it was just useless! And i dont temp either, coz i dont think its very accurate. So I used OPKs last month, and got my +opk on day18. The next day I felt ovary pains, and had EWCM, so im sure it was accurate. Maybe you could give them a go?
> 
> Sorry New.
> I dont really know anything about early ovulation? I ovulate late in my cycle and worry about having a short LP. Im sure Kizzy ovulated early this cycle and got her BFP, so it cant be that bad....?
> 
> xx

I've decided not to worry about it and just go for it :sex:

DH's birthday on Monday so would be nice to conceive a :baby: around that time.

I'm trying the PMA - usually have convinced myself by now that it won't work but I'm being positive this month.

PMA... PMA... PMA... :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

New! You can't convince yourself by CD10 that it wont work! Thats terrible! :haha:
Yes, you need to have lots of PMA! If you start sounding pessimistic, I will have to start chanting at you "PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA!"
You can do it, Hun. Jump that Hubby of yours! :winkwink:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

I know, I'm staring at him now messing with his birthday prezzie - that he's bought himself (Blu ray player and iPod dock & speakers), he's busy playing at the moment, bless :haha:

I'll get him later though... :sex:


:rofl:


----------



## shelleney

NewToAllThis said:


> I know, I'm staring at him now messing with his birthday prezzie - that he's bought himself (Blu ray player and iPod dock & speakers), he's busy playing at the moment, bless :haha:
> 
> I'll get him later though... :sex:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Gosh, that really made me laugh!
You get him Tiger!!!!!!
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

the :witch: cane right on time this morning. :cry: I thought I was ready for her. This whole month I've been able to stay more relaxed about everything. But it just really sucks. I knewshe was on her way last night it was a rough night... Here's to next cycle I guess!! Cycle 8 since my mc...


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Imp.
Sorry you have to be here, but hope its your last visit.
We are all here for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks shell..for helping me find you all here again..:)
imp..i started today too..how long are your cycles..
i ovulate late in my cycle .. i o'd on cd 19 this month..my lp was 11-12 days..i sure hope that is long enough..i hope that with weight loss and excercise i can get my body to ovulate earlier in the cycle..
i am hoping for Cupid's :bfp:..otherwise af will be around on Valentine's Day...booooo
anyhoo..feeling more upbeat today then i have been the last few days..


----------



## IMPPEARL

I think my cycles have finally regulated after my mc to 30 days. O around cd17, making my LP 12-13 days. I'm due to O this cycle around the 1st of Feb I think... My next af would be due valentines day also. Though for the past few years, and this year also I am in Vegas for work. So wont be missing much at home...


----------



## loveanurse1

imp..it sounds like our cycles are very similar in length and when we ovulate..i believe i should o around the 1st of feb as well..af should be arriving the 13th or 14th of Feb..


----------



## neffie

:hi: ladies,

Just popping by to say hello! :) Sorry again, Imp & Love. :hugs: Please drink and eat some fun stuff for me. Gosh, what would I give to have a margarita right now. But if AF gets me in the next couple of days, that's the first thing I'll be reaching for. ;)


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..:hi: thanks for the :hugs:. i wish i liked margarita's enough to drink one for you..i may have my hubs make me a pina colada tonight instead..lol


----------



## IMPPEARL

loveanurse1 said:


> imp..it sounds like our cycles are very similar in length and when we ovulate..i believe i should o around the 1st of feb as well..af should be arriving the 13th or 14th of Feb..

Good keep in touch and maybe one day soon we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Imp..that would be fantastic


----------



## shelleney

Hey Girls!
Im due to ovulate on 29th Jan, and testing on Valentine's Day (if :witch: doesn't get me first)
So Im in a kinda similar cycle to you guys....
xx


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Hey Sam.
> If I were you, I would completely ditch FF altogether. I did after just over a month. It hadnt got a clue what was going on, it was just useless! And i dont temp either, coz i dont think its very accurate. So I used OPKs last month, and got my +opk on day18. The next day I felt ovary pains, and had EWCM, so im sure it was accurate. Maybe you could give them a go?
> 
> xx

Hey Shell---thanks! I have been using OPKs this cycle, but have been using them wrong (I just found out!) and got no +. Sigh. I am going to get a CBFM because there is just no way I can drink as much water as I do and not pee for four hours in the afternoon as the OPKs say to do. The CBFM uses FMU and sounds a lot easier.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Hey Shell---thanks! I have been using OPKs this cycle, but have been using them wrong (I just found out!) and got no +. Sigh. I am going to get a CBFM because there is just no way I can drink as much water as I do and not pee for four hours in the afternoon as the OPKs say to do. The CBFM uses FMU and sounds a lot easier.

Oh no! How were you using them wrong?


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Hey Shell---thanks! I have been using OPKs this cycle, but have been using them wrong (I just found out!) and got no +. Sigh. I am going to get a CBFM because there is just no way I can drink as much water as I do and not pee for four hours in the afternoon as the OPKs say to do. The CBFM uses FMU and sounds a lot easier.
> 
> Oh no! How were you using them wrong?Click to expand...

Well, apparently you have to wait four hours in between peeing and you're supposed to test in the early afternoon (2ish). I was testing at around 5 p.m. and not holding my urine for four hours. I mean really! I like to exercise and if you're exercising, you're drinking lots of water and you have to pee! Sigh. Classic Sam move. But I just won a CBFM on ebay, so that will make it all much easier, I hope.


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> Just popping by to say hello! :) Sorry again, Imp & Love. :hugs: Please drink and eat some fun stuff for me. Gosh, what would I give to have a margarita right now. But if AF gets me in the next couple of days, that's the first thing I'll be reaching for. ;)

OH Neffie, ME TOOO. A margarita with salt. . . . mmmmmm.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Hey Shell---thanks! I have been using OPKs this cycle, but have been using them wrong (I just found out!) and got no +. Sigh. I am going to get a CBFM because there is just no way I can drink as much water as I do and not pee for four hours in the afternoon as the OPKs say to do. The CBFM uses FMU and sounds a lot easier.
> 
> Oh no! How were you using them wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, apparently you have to wait four hours in between peeing and you're supposed to test in the early afternoon (2ish). I was testing at around 5 p.m. and not holding my urine for four hours. I mean really! I like to exercise and if you're exercising, you're drinking lots of water and you have to pee! Sigh. Classic Sam move. But I just won a CBFM on ebay, so that will make it all much easier, I hope.Click to expand...

I think I was using it wrong in the same way...I had been testing around 2 and mostly around 5-7...oops! Other cycles that's worked just fine, so perhaps our hormones were just weird....I know someone's probably told me before, but how does the CBFM differ???


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Hey Shell---thanks! I have been using OPKs this cycle, but have been using them wrong (I just found out!) and got no +. Sigh. I am going to get a CBFM because there is just no way I can drink as much water as I do and not pee for four hours in the afternoon as the OPKs say to do. The CBFM uses FMU and sounds a lot easier.
> 
> Oh no! How were you using them wrong?Click to expand...
> 
> Well, apparently you have to wait four hours in between peeing and you're supposed to test in the early afternoon (2ish). I was testing at around 5 p.m. and not holding my urine for four hours. I mean really! I like to exercise and if you're exercising, you're drinking lots of water and you have to pee! Sigh. Classic Sam move. But I just won a CBFM on ebay, so that will make it all much easier, I hope.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I was using it wrong in the same way...I had been testing around 2 and mostly around 5-7...oops! Other cycles that's worked just fine, so perhaps our hormones were just weird....I know someone's probably told me before, but how does the CBFM differ???Click to expand...

Maybe my hormones were weird, but I did get some almost-positives on there, and when combined with FF data, I am convinced that they would have been+ on the OPKs but that there was operator error. :wacko:

CBFM tests both estrogen and LH and you use FMU, which I can handle. Wake up, POAS, go about my day. I am a simple girl; I need simple tasks. ;)


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> CBFM tests both estrogen and LH and you use FMU, which I can handle. Wake up, POAS, go about my day. I am a simple girl; I need simple tasks. ;)

Thanks, that's a good explanation! I like the simplicity of that, will read into it more :)


----------



## shelleney

Aww, thats a good idea Sam.
How much did you win your CBFM for on ebay?
I want to get one too, coz i would much prefer to use FMU than have to not drink, and hold my pee.
Hope it works for you this cycle Hun.
xx
ps: Hope you wont need to use OPKs ever again Grey :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

The CBFM does sound great - hoping I won't need it or opk though...but if I do I'll look into them for sure, sounds less hit and miss...


----------



## sparkle

I didn't realise all that about opks but have been getting positives on them anyway without particularly waiting or not drinking. Hmmm...

For the first time ever I'm attempting to temp and tracking it on my iPhone. It's pretty difficult as C is really erratic at sleeping and often has us up at 4 ish at the moment before going back to sleep. So when I take my temp I haven't been asleep for that long iykwim! Ah well I might stop after this month.

I've been so bad at keeping up here the last few days ladies and i'm so sorry for neglecting you all xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Shelleney and Grey,

I use a CBFM, bought one post m/c - highly recommend it. It takes the guess work out of OPK's, temping etc. Got mine for £60 off ebay including 20 sticks.
I buy the sticks now off Amazon for £14.50 for pack of 20 and they last 2 months as you use 10 sticks at a time.

It gives you plenty of warning that the big O is approaching with up to 4/5 high days before you get your peak.

First cycle it asks for sticks from CD6 so you may use full 20 sticks for the first month but once it gets to know your cycle it asks later on. I ov quite early so mine asks around day 8/9 now but i know people who O in late 20's and it starts asking around day 15 or so.

I couldn't manage without mine now.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks so much for that info New.
If I dont get my BFP using OPKs this cycle, I will defo buy one for next cycle.
xx

ps: I love your new avatar pic :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> ps: I love your new avatar pic :flower:

Thanks Shell.

:wedding: May 2009 - the good times before we knew what was in store for us.

Best day of my life! :cloud9:


----------



## samiam

Ok, now THIS is classic FF nonsense. All I did was change my menstrual flow from spotting to light (by mistake, I add) and look at what it gave me ](*,):



bwahahahhaaa. It also shows that I am possibly ovulating every single day minus one in February. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I think I need a drink.
 



Attached Files:







You'rejokingFF.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shelleney

Oh, how lovely.
I hope I get to experience a wonderful day like that.
Yes, I know what you mean. This time last year, I had no idea of what was in store for me either.... :nope:
xx


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Aww, thats a good idea Sam.
> How much did you win your CBFM for on ebay?
> I want to get one too, coz i would much prefer to use FMU than have to not drink, and hold my pee.
> Hope it works for you this cycle Hun.
> xx
> ps: Hope you wont need to use OPKs ever again Grey :winkwink:

Shelleney--I got mine for 47 pounds and it included 20 sticks, but I am an ebay stalker and so I got lucky. I think you could likely get one for around 50-60 without the sticks. But I'm ready to be done with FF (see above) and so. . .


----------



## shelleney

Yes, I think perhaps you should be done with FF. It obviously has no idea what its talking about :rofl:
So I would ditch it, and just go for CBFM.
Ive just bought loads of OPKs and HPTs off ebay yesterday. Bargain!!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

YIKES! *Sam*...I think you and FF need a break...you guys started off on the wrong foot...like a blind date gone bad. I say take a month of two off or if you have the CBFM just concentrate on that :)


----------



## neffie

I agree. Ditch FF for now Sam....and go for the CBFM....but not before you hit that margarita with salt first. :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ok Samiam, I thought I got a good deal with my CBFM, maybe not eh! Thanks for that! :haha:

2nd peak for me today and got achy right ovary. Yesterday was achy left ovary so who knows what's happening in there :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

OK, girls. Something happened to me yesterday, and I wanted to ask your opinion on it, but Ive been too embarrassed :blush: But its been playing on my mind all day, so im just gonna go for it.
It contains alot of TMI, so I apologise, and if you dont want to read you dont have to.

OK, here it goes....
As most of you know, I had some pretty positive symptoms this cycle, but it ended in my AF arriving on 12DPO.
Well, I wanted to do a HPT on 10DPO, 11DPO and 12DPO. But my OH wanted me to wait til 14DPO, so I did wait, but never got as far as 14DPO. But I believe that if I had tested earlier I wouldve got a BFP.
Anyways, so my AF arrived on 12DPO, but it was really just brown discharge/spotting for 3 days. Then on CD4 (yesterday) it became bright red fresh blood. Yesterday evening, I went to the toilet, and when I wiped with toilet paper, there was a large clot, containing some sort of tissue (perhaps products of conception?).
So I am now starting to believe that the egg was fertilised this month, and maybe even implanted slighty (lots of pregnancy symptoms) but just wasnt sticky enough, and therefore the AF came and swept it away.
Am I just imagining this? Does this mean I had a "chemical"? I know I didnt ever get a BFP, but I believe that if I did test on 11DPO, it wouldve been positive.
Am I crazy?
Please help me Ladies.....
xx


----------



## neffie

You're not crazy Shell. If you saw a clot, it's possible that it might have been a chemical. Since you didn't test earlier, it's hard to say though. Do you usually spot brown for a few days before it turns red?


----------



## grandbleu

Without a BFP *Shell* it's hard to say...I totally get all your symptoms and feeling pregnant and you might have been but in the end we'll never know. I know it's hard emotionally but I would try not to think of all the what ifs because you can drive yourself mad doing that. I'm like you I wait until at least day 14 to test to avoid any ups and downs of emotions and a possible chemical. :hugs:

PS. Just for cycle stuff only count CD1 as the day of first full blood. If you only spotted before then that wouldn't count yet as your AF. I just want you to make sure the cycle day is right for when you are TTCing - wouldn't want you to miss the egg ever!


----------



## shelleney

Aww, thanks for replying neffie :hugs:
No, it usually starts red and heavy. Or if I get spotting, its red spotting, and only for 1/2 a day.
I wont be considering it a miscarriage or anything, Im not gonna grieve. I would just like to know for my own piece of mind, ya know?
I just couldnt understand why I wasnt pregnant when I had done everything right, and had such great symptoms, but after seeing that clot, it all sort of fell into place.
It meant I only had an 11 day LP, and maybe that wasnt long enough for the bean to stick?
xx


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou Grand :hugs:
I know I will never know. I just want to know for practical reasons. I mean, I may need to start taking soy, or baby aspirin or something?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Soy is for before your cycle...I think *Sparkle* did it so you can ask her to make you ovulate sooner in your cycle. And then you can take baby aspirin but only once I think you are pregnant (baby aspirin)...I think that's how it goes but I could be wrong.


----------



## neffie

How long is your LP usually? In any case, think positive....you don't have a problem making the bean....that's half the battle already won. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

I think soy is to make you ovulate earlier. I ovulate on CD18 or 19, which leaves me with a short LP, and may be preventing the bean from sticking? If I ovulated earlier, my LP would be longer, and the bean may have a better chance? Or am I getting mixed up?
Yeah, maybe the baby aspirin thing was a silly thing to say :blush: Im just clutching at straws.
neffie, I dont know how long my LP normally is, coz this is my 1st month using OPKs.
xx


----------



## shelleney

neffie said:


> In any case, think positive....you don't have a problem making the bean....that's half the battle already won. :hugs:

Thankyou for that, neffie. It is a positive, isnt it? :thumbup:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

You are definitely a good candidate for Soy then...I think it's taken CD 3-7 to make you ovulate sooner (more like day 14 which will give you 3 more days for your luteal phase and more chances that your egg will implant with enough time.). This is a really good article about it: https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html


----------



## grandbleu

No hon baby aspirin can be a really good thing but you should talk to your doctor first because it is specifically for ladies with a clotting disorder thing (sorry don't know official name that can contribute to miscarriages). I know it's very small dose like baby aspirin but only once you have a BFP in hand so not before that because I think it can adversely affect implantation. That's why I didn't want you taking it beforehand.


----------



## grandbleu

Here I found an article that will help you about aspirin use during pregnancy:

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-take-aspirin-during-pregnancy_1357403.bc


----------



## loveanurse1

shell..i'm taking soy..and i'm taking it 1-5..to hopefully bring my o early than cd19..i also take vitb6 100mg to lengthen lp..i had a 12day lp this cycle..but i think the soy can be taken 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-9...and the general rule of thumb is you are suppose to o about 10days after last pill taken...in my case last month..i o'd exactly 10days after my last soy was taken..so i decided to take it earlier this cycle..i took it 4-9 last month..
don't know if that helps..but i believe my problem is implantation due to o'ing late also..


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou so much Grand :hugs:
You're such a good friend.
Think i will order some soy, and save it.
And if i dont get my BFP this cycle, i will use it days 3-7 next cycle.
Think i will leave baby aspirin, as i dont have a clotting disorder, and i have never had a miscarriage.
Thanks again
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Not to scare anyone but look at these fertility killers...kinda scary...take with a grain of salt but then in our situations you can never be too careful:

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41025571/ns/health-sexual_health/

The canned goods and shower curtains were kind of scary. I will be doing fresh fresh fresh...I usually do but I do use canned beans a lot because I'm a veggie. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, back from my trip up north and hope you are all doing well!

Shell--Huge hugs hun! :hugs: That is an awful experience, and very similar to what I had happen to me this month. I hope you are feeling better! 

AFM: CD6 and the witch is still lagging around, but just down to spotting. Starting my exercise regimen tomorrow bright and early!


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies

Shell- I'm so sorry for what you've gone through this month :hugs: 
I'm taking soy (second cycle) I'm doing days 3-7. It should help you to ovulate earlier and give a longer lp. No success yet but there are some fab success stories out there.

Amber- glad you had a good trip. The new excercise regime sounds positive!!

As for me- Cd6 af just gone. I'm feeling a little more with it, last day of the soy tomorrow. I'm also starting my new book group tomorrow with a group of women I've never met before. Nervously excited!!


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> As for me- Cd6 af just gone. I'm feeling a little more with it, last day of the soy tomorrow. I'm also starting my new book group tomorrow with a group of women I've never met before. Nervously excited!!

*Sparkle* - that sounds fun...just be yourself...I hope they are nice (and not pregnant LOL!)

*Amber* - Excellent on the exercise...I'm starting again tomorrow as well!


----------



## sparkle

grandbleu said:


> sparkle said:
> 
> 
> As for me- Cd6 af just gone. I'm feeling a little more with it, last day of the soy tomorrow. I'm also starting my new book group tomorrow with a group of women I've never met before. Nervously excited!!
> 
> *Sparkle* - that sounds fun...just be yourself...I hope they are nice (and not pregnant LOL!)
> 
> *Amber* - Excellent on the exercise...I'm starting again tomorrow as well!Click to expand...

Lorks! I hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> Lorks! I hadn't even thought of that!


OOPS sorry *Sparkle*...don't fret...I really didn't mean to make you worry more. Seriously just have fun with other ladies :)


----------



## shelleney

Love - Im sorry you are going through this too.
Thanks for the information about soy. It is very much appreciated. Good luck this cycle.

Amber - I didnt realise that you had a similar experience. Sorry Hun :hugs:

Sparkle - hope the soy works for you this cycle. FXd you will be another success story

xx


----------



## samiam

Sparkle--Where did you get your soy? Are they capsules?? If I ever figure out what cd I am on, I may give them a try as well.

So. Who's up for a mystery? I'm desperately trying to make sense of my "facts" and not getting very far and FF is on drugs. The info is:

1) Yesterday the OPK (and I know I did this one right, for a change) told me that I had a positive, which is FANTASTIC, since OH is not here and the mail delivery person is a woman ;)

2) Yesterday my temp dipped, so I figured O dip and I was spotting

3) today my temp went back up and I am spotting

4) today I also feel heavy and crampy as if I am about to have a period, but would that make sense with the temps and the OPK? 

Any guesses? I doubt I will get any answers tomorrow if I get blood test results (just testing HGH levels and thyroid) and will have to start over. Just wondering if any of you have experienced anything like this or know someone who has?

Thanks for humoring me, anyway. I'm feeling a bit wacky today. 

Grey--Any updates? I will look in the other thread.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Sam.
I havent got a clue. I can barely work out my own cycle, never mind anybody elses .
Really wish I could help you, Hun.
xx


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Sorry Sam.
> I havent got a clue. I can barely work out my own cycle, never mind anybody elses .

 :haha:

Thanks anyway, hon. I appreciate you ladies even putting up with my obsessive reading of the stupid FF chart. :dohh:


----------



## sparkle

Sam I have absolutly no idea I'm sorry. :hugs:

I bought my soy in capsules from holland and barratt, I take 2 each morning for the 5 days.


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Sam I have absolutly no idea I'm sorry. :hugs:
> 
> I bought my soy in capsules from holland and barratt, I take 2 each morning for the 5 days.

Thanks Sparkle!


----------



## samiam

Ok--so my blood test says that I am not pregnant, which is fine because I gave in last night and took nurofen plus for my shoulder pain. I'm going in this afternoon for a swab and some other tests, but I have to say, I wonder why they couldn't have done that all last week while they were taking blood. Seems like a waste of time and money, this coming and going. 

Hope everyone else is having a good Monday.


----------



## LiSa2010

hello all!

sam: i hope you get some answers soon!

just stopping by to say hi to everone :hi: 
will be back here if AF arrives this week. 

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> hello all!
> 
> sam: i hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> just stopping by to say hi to everone :hi:
> will be back here if AF arrives this week.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :friends:

Lisa--I sure hope that I DON'T see you back here! Thanks for your well-wishes. I'm fearing the worst. But hey, you never know!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. All your talking about excercise has got me to thinking... so I gave in and went and bought the "biggest looser" and "Active 2" for xbox kinect. I've heard good things about them so I think I'll try to give this get back into shape thing a try also!! I also saw some excercise dvd's in walmart for the expecting mom. Keepiong that in mind fro when I finally get my bfp again. Been a bit down after af showed again so hopfully this will help!! CD 3 today, and af is pittering away, should be totally done tomorrow sometime... I really hope this is going to be my month, its my 8th cycle since my mc and I'm getting scared... Thinking I may book an appt with the dr. I'm over due for a physical... Though I've been thinking this for a while, and still have yet to do it.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all...
went for a run this morning..and feel great.. on cd3 and still taking my soy..hoping that it will bring ovulation forward at least a couple of days..we'll see..
imp sorry you're feeling blue..i completely understand..exercising makes me feel good and p.s. that last two times i was dieting and exercising and eating right..i got my :bfp:..hoping it will do the trick again..
Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!

Sam--I really hope they get some answers for you soon! 

Shell--:hugs: yes, I had a lot of pregnancy signs this last cycle, a temp dip, spotting, etc. only to be slammed very early in my luteal phase by an abnormal AF that has been very different from the ones I have had in the past. So I'm thinking I missed a sticky this last time too. :cry: So much love and understanding from me to you, hun!

IMPPearl--Keeping my fx'd for you this month! 

AFM: The hag refuses to leave. I'm CD 7 and she should have been long gone by now and instead I have spent the last 2 days spotting. Grrr! On the upside, I started exercising today. I usually do a particular show that is on at 6:30 am my time, but apparently they did some rescheduling and I turned on the TV to find Yoga in my time slot! So, I did Yoga for the first time in my life! It was fun and relaxing, just not as intense as I like my am workouts to be. (Turns out my show was moved to 8:30 am, so I will have to DVR it now for tomorrow!). I may have to work in some yoga here and there in the evenings for relaxing though!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies,

Looks like I'll be joining you all here in a few days. Wasn't meant to test until tomorrow at 14 dpo, but due to a temp dip, went ahead and tested today just to get it out of the way. No surprises, a nice clear BFN! Just wish me luck that AF arrives on time. The hag is due in 2 days.

Hope everyone's doing well. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope :af: stays away and you can get a surprise :bf: tomorrow!


----------



## samiam

Hey all. okay--some progress, I guess. I'm getting a progesterone level test tomorrow. I don't know why that couldn't have been done LAST week when they took blood, but as I like this new doc (he was much more compassionate and kind), I won't complain tooo much. Blood test tomorrow morning and then another week of waiting.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - hoorah for finding a nice doctor! and getting some testing done! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well I think I'll be off to the other thread now as 1 dpo (ov'd early this month). 
Will be popping back frequently though to see how you're all getting on.
Have yet to comment in the other thread so will be making my debut I think. :shy:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--Hooray for graduating to the other thread! I hope this is your month, hun!! 

Sam--glad you found a nice new MD who can hopefully get you the answers you need! It is soo important to have a good, understanding doctor. It took me a while, and my loss, unfortunately, to find one myself. Now I am not letting her go!


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> New--Hooray for graduating to the other thread! I hope this is your month, hun!!
> 
> Sam--glad you found a nice new MD who can hopefully get you the answers you need! It is soo important to have a good, understanding doctor. It took me a while, and my loss, unfortunately, to find one myself. Now I am not letting her go!

Amber--You're so right about how important a good doc is. The first doc was this cold woman who just looked at me as if she thought I was hysterical. Today's doc was a man who said, "Hey, don't worry too much. You got pregnant while on the pill. This suggests that you're quite fertile. We'll get you sorted." I cried the whole way home in the car (out of relief from being understood, finally). OH back on Sunday for a week. So there's that too. :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

NewToAllThis said:


> Well I think I'll be off to the other thread now as 1 dpo (ov'd early this month).
> Will be popping back frequently though to see how you're all getting on.
> Have yet to comment in the other thread so will be making my debut I think. :shy:

So exciting much :dust: to you! Lovely wedding photo!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - I'm so happy OH is coming back so soon to see you again...and your doctor sounds so positive and awesome...glad someone's got your back. Now we just need to fix your shoulder and get you some sun sent from AZ and you will be completely back in action. :)


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - I'm so happy OH is coming back so soon to see you again...and your doctor sounds so positive and awesome...glad someone's got your back. Now we just need to fix your shoulder and get you some sun sent from AZ and you will be completely back in action. :)

You are right about all of that! I took your advice and am planning a trip back to AZ in Feb or March (depending on doc and surgery and OH and all). So I will get that Vitamin D myself! Feeling much stronger about it. And OH is coming back mostly because the dear man could tell that I was melting down a bit. And he can work a bit from home next week. School starts tomorrow, so I will also have that to keep me busier (thank GOD).

AFM: I know you were all talking about Soy, but I kept on thinking that I had read some bad things about taking soy for fertility, so I did some more research and came up with quite a few sites that do NOT recommend taking soy. Here's one of them https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Soy_and_Fertility 

I don't want to sound preachy. I just want us all to get BFPs!!

Off to bed with me. :sleep:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hi ladies!
Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing. I haven't been SSing or paying much attention to my cycle at all this month, but there's one thing I can't ignore and that's the tell-tale signals that the :witch: is going to be here any day now. *sigh* So, I'll be joining you all here in a couple of days. 
I think I need to try something different this cycle, as this time we only :sex: four times! :shock: My sex drive is seriously low, which just isn't helping the situation AT ALL. This weekend I had a good heart to heart with my BF, and I was able to talk about how my attitude towards sex has changed so dramatically and how low I feel about it. So, :blush: she took my to a sex shop and helped me pick out a toy for myself. I'm hoping it'll help kick-start my sex drive! 
I should also join you guys in exercising more; maybe getting rid of the self-pity chub will make the :bfp: come sooner!


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :I haven't been SSing or paying much attention to my cycle at all this month, but there's one thing I can't ignore and that's the tell-tale signals that the :witch: is going to be here any day now. *sigh* So, I'll be joining you all here in a couple of days.
> I think I need to try something different this cycle, as this time we only :sex: four times! :shock: My sex drive is seriously low, which just isn't helping the situation AT ALL. This weekend I had a good heart to heart with my BF, and I was able to talk about how my attitude towards sex has changed so dramatically and how low I feel about it. So, :blush: she took my to a sex shop and helped me pick out a toy for myself. I'm hoping it'll help kick-start my sex drive!
> I should also join you guys in exercising more; maybe getting rid of the self-pity chub will make the :bfp: come sooner!

Sex toys and exercise are the ticket, at least for me. My poor OH is so very Irish when it comes to sex and I am afraid that I manage to make the man :blush: with my openness toward our sex life. Nothing perverted, mind you. But hey, if we're going to be getting down, we should be able to talk about it too. And that also helps. The talk stuff. But exercise is a proven aphrodisiac. All of that, erm, extra blood flow to the nether regions. :haha:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Well the :witch: got me last nite! So that is 4 weeks exactly that I had mc, so good that my body is back to normal.

I have a question, I am sure I ovulated on CD18/19 then got AF on CD28 so that would mean my LP was only 9 or 10 days, is this ok?

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

DH and I have really struggled with :sex: this month. I think the pressure is getting to both of us. I wasn't in the mood and DH struggled to perform (if you know what I mean) :blush:
So we only managed 2 highs and 1 peak day on CBFM. Having said that, only had 2 peaks before O. Hope we've done enough!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone... stopping by to see how you all are doing...

welcome back Anna!!! glad you enoyed your mini vaca!! :friends:

hope everyone is BDing so Mr Sperm can catch Ms Egg!!!! LOL good luck ladies!!!

AFM: 10DPO and :bfn: this morning.

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Sam--so glad that you will be able to spend time with your OH and a trip sounds great! Always fun to get away! 

Anna--WB, I hope the hag stays away from you! As for toys, they are quite helpful (at least for me) with my sex drive issues. Fortunately it is usually only me with the issues, DH seems to have no trouble! :blush:

New--Fx'd for you hun! 

Bella--so sorry :witch: showed up! :hugs: I had a short luteal phase this past month also. 9-10 days is short, but I have read that this happens to many women on occasion, it is only when you have these shorter phases frequently that it is supposed to be cause for concern, I think it might indicate progesterone issues or something. Are you temping or using opks? 

LiSa--10 dpo is still early girl! (even though that is when I always cave and test!). It ain't over until the ugly hag shows! Give it another couple days and test again! 

AFM--Hag has finally left town, hopefully for MANY months! buah! CD8 and now I am in that week where there is nothing to do but get DH in the mood! I don't "o" until around CD23, so I have a bit of a wait ahead of me! 

Excercised again today and started on the grapefruit juice. Decided I am going to temp and OPK again this month also. Not sure about symptom spotting post-"o" though, last month really sent me on a roller coaster ride, and still not over that.


----------



## samiam

So, interesting turn today. Not only did my CBFM arrive in the post, but also (I think) AF. More flow than spotting, but also some spotting. VERY weird. Fingers crossed that I just get a real AF and can move forward from here. But since you are supposed to start CBFM on CD1, I'll be starting her up tomorrow. Should have progesterone test results on Friday.

I wish I could just take a pill to make it all flush out at once and reset myself.


----------



## Amberyll23

Bah, this is not allowed to fall to page 2! haha 

I hope you all are doing well today. I have been really busy at work this week for some reason, which is good, because I have been a bit emotional privately, so it keeps my mind off of things!


----------



## neffie

Hello OTWWers :hi:

I'm back here with you guys. :flower: Happy to report that I'm not too upset about AF arriving. Of course I would have preferred a BFP, but at least I know that the :witch: came when expected, and my cycle isn't all jacked up. If she were a no show today, I would have started wondering what the hell is going on. It's going to be hard, but I have decided to relax this cycle, and not focus too much on TTC. So far stressing about it hasn't helped, so it's worth giving the 'no stress' policy a shot. :haha:

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all so I'm back here too. 6dpo today, the :witch: is gone, and its my birthday. Was hpoing for a very different gift, but oh well hoping this will be the month!!!


----------



## neffie

Happy Birthday Imp! :flower: Here's hoping you get your belated birthday gift next week. :winkwink:

Well, I'm definitely going to get me a BFM this weekend...that would be a BIG FAT MARGARITA!!!!!!! :wine: On the rocks!! Yummmmm, salivating just thinking about it. :tease:

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Neffie--Sorry AF got you, but glad that you have the info you need to know that your cycles are working properly! That is a good thing! I like your plan of attack for this next cycle, I need to learn how to not stress so much myself!

Imp--Happy Birthday hun, and glad the witch decided to leave so you can enjoy your day without her lingering around!

Hope this is the start for a good BFP month for us all!


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> Happy Birthday Imp! :flower: Here's hoping you get your belated birthday gift next week. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I'm definitely going to get me a BFM this weekend...that would be a BIG FAT MARGARITA!!!!!!! :wine: On the rocks!! Yummmmm, salivating just thinking about it. :tease:
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well.

SOOOOOO jealous!!! I want one!!!


Happy Birthday Imp!! :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Hey everyone :hi:

Happy Birthday Imp! Enjoy a birthday drink or two :wine: coz hopefully you wont be able to drink soon....

Hey neffie. Sorry the :witch: got you. Glad you're feeling positive though. Good for you! :thumbup:

AFM: CD9, and the :witch: has finally left me. Supposed to be starting SMEP again, but cant really focus, as tomorrow is my due date. Will start up again properly after the weekend, I think.

Hope you're all well :friends:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!!

HB Imp!!! 

AFM: will be joining you very very soon as AF should be here any minute. started having AF cramps about an hour or so ago and I know it's her....right on schedule as I knew she would be.... so ladies, this means that I will be on a NTNP mind frame the next two months as I am in the middle of planning my daughter's sweet 16 party in April and will be taking these two months off from charting and temping and everything that goes along with TTC.. feel a little releived actually that I know I am not going to be stressed about TTC and planning a party at the same time...PHEW!!! :thumbup: 

I send you ladies lots of baby :dust: and baby glue for a sticky one next month!!!! Would love to see a few more :bfp:s for the month of LOVE..... Valentine's, now that would be a special gift.

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## shelleney

I bet you anything, Lisa, that you get your :bfp: in either February or March!
Once the stress is off TTC, and you're focussing on something else, it'll happen.
Make sure you stick around and chat though....
Baby dust to you too :dust:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY IMP! :cake:

How are all my OTWW ladies doing? PMA I hope!

My AF is officially late, so I'm going to :test: tonight! I'm terrified that between now and then the stupid :witch: will arrive, and I'm dying of anticipation. Of course, I can't POAS yet because I stupidly peed just before leaving work, so I have to drink some liquids and hold it a bit. Argh, hate waiting. 
I'll keep you posted!


----------



## grandbleu

*IMP* - HAPPY HAPPY BDAY!!!

*ANNA* - OMG how exciting! good luck...no more drinking...need to have it concentrated when you POAS. :dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

So, I tested...

Spoiler
:wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo:
I CAN`T BELIEVE IT! I`M TOTALLY LOSING MY MIND RIGHT NOW!


----------



## grandbleu

Ok I'm being sneaky but I'm congratulating you twice!

Now only when you're ready of course but what are any lovely tips and tricks you can help us with to catch our "huevos" this month:winkwink:


----------



## LiSa2010

shelleney said:


> I bet you anything, Lisa, that you get your :bfp: in either February or March!
> Once the stress is off TTC, and you're focussing on something else, it'll happen.
> Make sure you stick around and chat though....
> Baby dust to you too :dust:
> xx

THANKS!!! FXd Shell!!!! since I won't be charting anything, I am going to make a pact with myself that I will DTD every other day.... LOL LOL I'll see how long I can keep that up... LOL :haha: :haha: Hubby and I will also be hitting the GYM together to shed some pounds off so we can look good for our daughter's party LOL!!

I will definitely stick around to see all you ladies' :bfp:s....

it has started already with Anna.......!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

soon, we will all be in the PAL thread commenting on how huge we're getting... LOL :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Anna Purna said:


> So, I tested...
> 
> Spoiler
> :wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo:
> I CAN`T BELIEVE IT! I`M TOTALLY LOSING MY MIND RIGHT NOW!

congrats again Anna!!!! sooooooooooo happy for you....

:happydance: :happydance:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Grand: How are you beautiful lady????? 

are you SS this month?

hope everything is good with you.....

:hugs:


----------



## neffie

Yeah Yeah I know I've already said it on the other thread, but CONGRATS again Anna!!! :happydance: Being the founding member of this thread, you can continue the tradition by starting a new one on the PAL section...we already have a few graduates ready to join. And here's hoping that the rest of us won't be far behind. :)

AFM, the :witch: has been hyperactive today. :growlmad: I hope she takes a long ass hike within the next couple of days, and doesn't return for a WHILE if you know what I mean. :ban: I've also had the worst headache for over a week now. Didn't pay it too much mind when I was in the 2WW, as I was no SS, but bloody hell it's getting on my nerves now. :gun:

On that note, I'm going to hit the sack. Nighty night! :sleep:


----------



## sparkle

Anna- what wonderful news! Many many congratulations!! 

imp- happy birthday!

Lisa- sorry you think af is coming :hugs: maybe you'll get your bfp after you start ntnp.

Afm- I'm cd10 we've started the bding! Been so busy this week, feel like I'm chasing my tail!!


----------



## GreyGirl

I think I'll be back here soon, temp took a nosedive this morning :( I really hoped it was my month cos my temps stayed so high...well that's 45 days down the drain :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Anna, amazing news! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

So, I am back in here (I think). Calling it CD4 (why not, right?). After all, SOMEONE has to make a decision as to what my body is doing, dammit. :growlmad:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm back here too with you Sam :)
:witch: got me today :( 
Hi everyone!


----------



## neffie

Sorry that you guys are back here Sam & Grey. :hugs: 

Grey - hope your next cycle is a short one. Hang in there! 

Sam - CD 4 means the :witch: will hopefully be gone soon...and you're still 1 day ahead of me, so think about that to make you feel better. :)

AFM, popped an advil last night before bed, but the damn headache is still here...I don't know what the flip is going on...maybe I need to get on the booze before the weekend. :shrug:


----------



## GreyGirl

thanks neffie, me too! 

hope your headache goes soon :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!!! 
Im officially back on the OTWW!!! that means a little drinky drink here and there oh yea and Anna got me craving some sushi now.... she mentioned on the TWW that she had some while TTC.... maybe that was the magic trick..... hhmmmm LOL

Im on CD2 and cramps, cramps, and more cramps.... mild backache and bloated.... :nope: oh well, the sushi is gonna make me feel so much better.... LOL

good luck ladies.... 

:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome back Lisa :hugs: 
Hope CD3 brings less nasty symptoms :D


----------



## grandbleu

And CD4 means it's over completely! (or almost over!) Sorry to see all of you back here but we're all in good company at least :)


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grey :hugs:
Im so so sorry that the witch got you. Bitch!
I really thought this was your month....
Think you're in the same position as me. Symptoms (or temps) were looking so good in the TWW, and then the witch came and surprises us :growlmad:
So, any plans for this cycle to make sure its definitely a :bfp: ?
xx


----------



## samiam

Okay--So where is everyone in their cycle? I am on cd5. Note the determined tone in my voice? I AM on cd5. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sam.
Glad to hear you sounding determined this cycle. I'm on CD11. Gonna start using my new OPKs tomorrow (internet cheapies, but ultra sensitive 10miu ones. my last ones were from tesco, but only 25miu, and i never actually got a strong positive).
Are you doing anything special this cycle?
xx


----------



## sparkle

I just got a positive opk!! Today is cd12 so I'm thinking I'm right on track for ovulating in the next few days.


----------



## sparkle

Sam- glad to hear you sounding so positive!

I am using Internet opks and have been for the past couple of cycles, they are 10miu so fingers crossed they are working properly.

Lisa- sorry you're back here with us. Enjoy your sushi!!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Saturday everyone!

See, Sam? You CAN choose your cycle day! :haha: You get your lab results on Monday, right? I hope you can find some answers there. So, have you given up on temping for this month?

Bleu:  I haven't heard much from you lately. I guess you've been super busy with your class. How's it going? Need any advice?
Are you doing SMEP again this cycle or trying something new?

Lisa:  So, you're trying the booze, sushi and no sex method this cycle? :haha: Definitely treat yourself in this OTWW, but maybe my example isn't the best to follow. :dohh: When I went to Toronto for the weekend I decided that I was out for that cycle, I just wasn't feeling it, so I decided to ENJOY that birthday. Now of course I feel guilty about it, but I'm pretty sure that if there was ever a time to screw up, it would be in week 3. 
FX'd for you this month!

neffie:  How's the headache? Where is it located exactly? The location of the headache can indicate the root of the problem. I get headaches quite often, usually due to dehydration (I get dehydrated easily) and stress (durrrr.....).

GG: How are you doing? Are you planning to do anything differently this cycle in hopes of having a shorter cycle? Good luck! I'm rooting for you!

shell: :hugs: How are you doing today? Do you want to tell us about your trip to the shore? 

AFM: Feeling good today. Trying really hard to keep a PMA and not worry about every little cramp. I want to enjoy this! It's hard, though...


----------



## Anna Purna

Oh, hi Sparkle! You sneaked on while I was typing. :dance: hooray for +OPK! Get to it! :sex: Good luck. I hope this is your month.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies! 

*Anna* - thanks for asking...no advice needed just yet but probably soon as I teach more lessons. I actually went to meet a couple girls in the class in Monaco...I don't have many friends (read: NONE!) since we don't live in a town and live in a villa on top of hill so it did me good to just have coffee and girl chats...it's been awhile! ENJOY this pregnancy...I know it's hard but you are PREGNANT!!! So happy for you hon...here's some PMA infusion :dust:

*Sam* - yeah for CD5! You do sound very sure! :) PS. I'm on CD14

*Sparkle* - get on it :sex:!

*Shell* - good luck with OPKs this cycle...I'm too scared to try them...they seem complicated! :)


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Hey Sam.
> Glad to hear you sounding determined this cycle. I'm on CD11. Gonna start using my new OPKs tomorrow (internet cheapies, but ultra sensitive 10miu ones. my last ones were from tesco, but only 25miu, and i never actually got a strong positive).
> Are you doing anything special this cycle?
> xx

Shell: Thanks! CD11--so you are about to O! :happydance: Let me know how those sensitive OPKs work because I never got a strong positive last time either. I am starting with my new (used) CBFM this cycle! The woman who sold it to me on ebay says that she got preggers on the first cycle using it. So I'm naming it Lucky. Lucky and I are going to be really close this cycle. :thumbup: I'm also on a host of vitamins and, depending on what the tests say on Monday, I may be on some other things too. Who knows? :shrug:



sparkle said:


> Sam- glad to hear you sounding so positive!
> 
> I am using Internet opks and have been for the past couple of cycles, they are 10miu so fingers crossed they are working properly.

Sparkle: Thanks! Have you been getting strong positives with your OPKs? I never got mine to work. :shrug:



Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> See, Sam? You CAN choose your cycle day! :haha: You get your lab results on Monday, right? I hope you can find some answers there. So, have you given up on temping for this month?
> 
> AFM: Feeling good today. Trying really hard to keep a PMA and not worry about every little cramp. I want to enjoy this! It's hard, though...

Anna: HA! I was thinking of you when I went ahead and chose my cycle day. To hell with it, right? Yes, I will get my lab tests on Monday. Fingers crossed for some answers! As for temping, I don't know. I think I may temp, but only as a record. I was spending WAAAAYYYY too much time staring at my chart on FF and trying to interpret it. I think if I just record them in case a doctor wants to see them, I will be less stressed. I'll also be using my new friend Lucky this cycle (see above). So I hope that helps!

Do try to enjoy your new pregnancy. I know it's scary, but we are here to listen to your fears and to de-stress you. :hugs:

Grand: Thanks! CD14!!!! Oh man. . . Here comes the egg, right?? I hope you are getting busy this weekend! :) Go get Mr. :spermy:


AFM: Making some special chicken and tortellini soup for the OH's arrival tomorrow. Smells really good in that kitchen!


----------



## sparkle

Mmm that sounds yummy Sam. The ic's weren't working for me but I've got a new plan with them and it seems to be doing the trick. Not drinking in the afternoon12-3.30 ish and testing when I get in from work. Although I didn't really do that today and got a positive so I have no idea really!!


----------



## grandbleu

Yum that does sound good *Sam* - fly some over here we have to go shopping now and not in the mood to cook tonight...

We are definitely BDing...I hope I ovulate today though so I can begin the TWW :)


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Mmm that sounds yummy Sam. The ic's weren't working for me but I've got a new plan with them and it seems to be doing the trick. Not drinking in the afternoon12-3.30 ish and testing when I get in from work. Although I didn't really do that today and got a positive so I have no idea really!!

Hmm. Those OPKS really frustrated me. I just kept POAS and getting negative and almost positive. It made me wonder if I was even Oing, which stressed me out. I guess it could have just been that my LH rise is shorter than 12 hours, so. . . Here's hoping that Lucky is easier and, well, more lucky!

Fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Yum that does sound good *Sam* - fly some over here we have to go shopping now and not in the mood to cook tonight...
> 
> We are definitely BDing...I hope I ovulate today though so I can begin the TWW :)

You are welcome over here for dinner any time! Just let me know. :) I hope you O today too!!


----------



## loveanurse1

grand..good luck with catching mr :spermy:..you too sparkle..:)
sam..i use answer..20 opk tests for 18-20$$..i have more to play with
good luck everyone


----------



## LiSa2010

morning ladies!!! :hugs:

Anna: while AF is here, I will be having a drink or two and getting some sushi one day next week for lunch.... AND hopefully BDing every other day IF I CAN KEEP UP!!... LOL LOL :haha:

thanks ladies for all the wishes for the b-day party...... definitely gonna enjoy these two months.... :hugs:

Im on CD3 today and I think taking Vit B50 complex has regulated AF... I've been having actual bleeding YaY!!!! I have not had that in what seems like forever.... AF before taking the vits was extremely light. I could wear a pantyliner and be fine the whole day, that's how light AF was. but now...the past two days, Ive been bleeding..... [from what I've read having a really light period is abnormal so that's why Im so happy that I have actual bleeding]

Happy Saturday!!!

:hugs:

:friends:

come on Valentine's :bfp:!!!! AF due Feb 15/16


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies!! We're on it already and I've got my legs in the air (tmi!!) 

My dh was so excited when I told him, it was so sweet.


----------



## neffie

Happy Saturday OTWWers :wave:

Lisa - Hope your cramps are gone now....the next couple of days = the witch out the door, and that's just around the corner. :thumbup:

Sam - CD 4 for me. I'm kicking the hag out the door tomorrow. Keep up the positive determination. :thumbup: Hope Lucky brings you lots of luck, and a whole bunch of positives. :winkwink: And ship me some of that soup. :D

Anna - Headache's a little better, thanks for asking. :) It was not isolated to once side...pretty much all over. It was irritating, more than painful. :growlmad: I hope that the :witch: takes it with her, as I don't care for either of the two.

Grand/Sparkle - Get on with the :sex:!!!!!!

AFM, had some much needed sushi last night. It was YUM!!!! On with the margarita this weekend, and I'll be a happy camper. :dance: Plus, will be kicking the hag out the door this weekend... :finger: an extra hard kick at that, so she doesn't dare return until I tell her to. :growlmad: Haven't temped so far this cycle, and I must say that's it's been a bit of a relief. I may temp for a few days around O time, but other than that, I'm just going to let it be. I find myself getting unnecessarily bothered by the temp spikes and dips during the 2WW, so will ditch it this cycle, and see how things pan out.

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend. :)


----------



## Lisa7

Hey Sam, I am also confused by OPK. I have had almost positives for 2 days now. Why don't they make these things easier, clearer? Oh well, I guess I'll just :sex: every day for the next few days. 

Congrats Anna!, wishing a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Looks like quite a few of us are O ing this weekend. Good luck everyone
:dust: for all.


----------



## samiam

Happy Sunday, ladies!

OH will be here this afternoon and whattya know, Lucky is calling me High fertility. Nothing like the ability to confuse a machine with your urine! Oh dear, Lucky. I hope he doesn't turn out to be as lame as the OPKs did. I'll make sure to :sex: a lot this week on the off chance that I'm somehow about to O just after the :witch:. Whatevs. This repro system of mine is just all wacked. 

Anyway, fingers crossed for tomorrow's test results and for catching the "huevo." Yeah, why is there no egg icon on here, anyway? A bit strange, if you ask me.

Have a great week. I will check in when I can this week. 

xoxo


----------



## grandbleu

Have fun *SAM*! I agree a "huevo" icon is much needed...


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning everyone
lisa..i think you can have +opk's sometimes when your surge is on the rise and on it's way back down..one month i had like 5 days of +'s..so i just made sure i covered them all;)..i hope that helps


----------



## Candyx1

:flower: I'm back ... CD4 and hoping for a february BFP ! fingers crossed... armed with OPKs this month so maybe they will help


----------



## shelleney

Anna Purna said:


> shell: :hugs: How are you doing today? Do you want to tell us about your trip to the shore?

Thanks Anna. im ok today. my trip to the beach didnt really go as planned :dohh: it was a 2 hour drive, and when we finally got there, the wind was far too strong, so we couldnt get the lantern to light. the wind kept blowing out the flame. it was awful. so we tried for over half an hour, but it was no good. i cried the whole way home. i felt like we'd let Baby C down, as we had done nothing in his memory. :cry:
but a good thing came out of it all. me and OH talked alot, and i explained how i was feeling, and i feel we're closer now.
Hope everyone has had a gone weekend :hi:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs:*Shell*:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

hi all, sorry not been keeping up with everyone, still a bit disappointed i wasn't pregnant after good signs, so i've been a bit down and not up to posting...i'm hoping in the next few days i can pull myself together and get back into the swing of things.


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grey.
dont worry, i felt just like you. i was so disappointed, i didnt post for the first few days either. but im finally feeling up to it again (CD12) :haha:
take care hun. we will be here when you're ready to come back.
xx


----------



## sparkle

Shell- :hugs: I'm so sorry it didn't work out how you wanted but I'm so sure baby C knew you were thinking of him/ her and was with you. I'm glad that it gave you both the chance to talk.

Grey- I also felt like I didn't want to be here (or anywhere) after af came, we're here when you're ready :hugs:

AFM- +ve opk yesterday so we dtd twice last night! And I'm just waiting for oh to finish his lesson plan for his appraisal tomorrow so I can jump him again!! He's been really funny about it all this weekend. In a good way. Asking about the opks wanting to discuss what we're doing when. It's been nice. 
In fact we've had such a perfect day today. Took the little man on the bus across town to the Tate modern, then lunch out and a little wonder and the tube home. C was so happy and relaxed and so were we. 

Happy Sunday evening to you ladies, have a good week xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: grey/shell....grey i felt really down in the dumps..had a pity party for myself a few days before my af was due..it's hard knowing that my due date is coming but with twins i probably would be delivering any time now..and everymonth that passes with no :bfp: gets me down..then i get back on that darn horse and try again..
today was a lazy day but for some damn reason every tv show kept having a pregnant women in it and it centered on the pregnant woman...grrrrr
anyway i hope everyone is doing well..hope you ladies catch that eggy..


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Have fun *SAM*! I agree a "huevo" icon is much needed...

I just sent the webmaster an email asking for a huevo icon. Maybe it will happen. Never know. . .


----------



## grandbleu

Very cool *Sam* - I actually tried to find some cute pictures but didn't come up with anything...I hope they can design a nice one :)

*AFM*: my temp is going up but very slowly...BD action went really bad this time around...performance anxiety is getting to OH and all this pressure is making sex no fun at all :(...we didn't even finish one of the times and the other times were just not good...it's like the only point was to make a baby...it's hard to relax and just have fun when both he and I are just thinking egg needs to meet sperm. I SO hate this and wish I could rewind 6 months to just being pregnant again and when sex was still normal. I'm holding out little hope this month for BFP :nope:


----------



## kizzyt

hugs grand xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Kizzy* for the hugs. I'm actually looking forward to O day so we can put BD behind us...so bad of me I know but I just don't like this pressure anymore. 

We went hiking the other day and there was a tiny Catholic church at the top of the hill and I actually lit a candle to have a baby (it was in front of the Saint for little ones)...I'm so bad I don't even know what his name is but I am going to need some divine intervention the way things are going in the bedroom. :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle

Grand- I'm sorry things seem to be going so badly, I think it's so natural to feel the pressure. I've been trying to chill out about it myself and strangely its been my oh this month being all insistant!
Do you think if you stopped charting you might feel a little more relaxed.

I actually have a charting question ladies, I've been tracking my temps this month on my phone and have no clear highs or lows. I'm taking my temp when I wake up (where possible) before anything else and before standing up. Is that right?


----------



## grandbleu

That's right *Sparkle*...right before you get out of bed just as you wake up take your temp and record. I am definitely going to stop charting after one more month (so I can at least get an average O day). I think you are right that it will help me to relax a little!

Your temps will go up and down a little but will be in the lower realm and then when you O they will go up sharply (ideally!) and stay up in the upper realm until BFP (stay up!) or go down AF (BOO!). For example my low temps are usually from 36.2-36.4 (lower realm) and then 36.6-36.9 (upper realm). HTH

If you keep temping you should see a pattern by the end of the month and usually after 3 high temps FF or whatever program you are using on the phone will tell you when your O day was (the day right before the high rise).


----------



## samiam

Grand: Oh Dear. I'm sorry you're feeling the pressure. That's no fun!! :hugs: OH would be experiencing that pressure too, I think, but since we don't entirely know where we are in my cycle, we're always just playing it by ear and so there isn't quite as much pressure. Hang in there. :thumbup:


AFM: Progesterone levels showed an ANovulatory cycle, which means nothing because, since it was taken right before my AF, it was misleading, or maybe that was my last and final egg and I'm out now. :nope: Sigh. I choose to believe the first explanation, which the kind GP offered me. And I'm telling the ovaries that it was the last and final slacker cycle, or else. Do you hear me ovaries?? GET BACK TO WORK YOU LAZY GITS!! Next blood test scheduled for Feb 9th, which may, might, could, who the hell knows, be day 21. Between us chickens, I think I may be about to O soonish, like. Lucky seems to think so and I am feeling that pinchy weird ovaries thing. AND the spotting seems to have stopped. So. Bring on the HUEVO!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - I hope you O this week with OH being there at your beck and call this week :winkwink: I think progesterone might have been inconclusive since it was taken right before AF??? Have fun BDing (at least some of you still like it!:winkwink:)


----------



## neffie

Morning OTWWers :hi:

Grand - Sorry to hear about all the :sex: tension. :hugs: It can definitely take things over, that's for sure. I made a pact with OH this weekend. I'll let him take the lead this cycle. Will just let him know when the approximate O time is. I need a little bit of 'no pressure' myself this cycle. :blush: Hang in there chick! :thumbup:

Sam - Don't lose hope. That huevo is in there somewhere...just having a bit of a snooze fest. :sleep: Hope you O soon, and catch it! :thumbup: Good job on sending a request to the admin for an icon. We definitely need one! :winkwink:

:wave: to everyone else. As I said the other day, I kicked the bitch out this weekend, and can I just say that I don't want to see her red headed nasty face again. :growlmad: Time to get the :sex: started this week to warm OH up for next week...OH YEAAHHHH!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## sparkle

Grand- in that case my temps make no sense at all this month. I know I've o'ved as the opk told me but the temps don't! I give up!! I'll keep going til the end of this month but I don't think it's for me!


----------



## LiSa2010

Happy Monday ladies!

hope everyone's weekend went well....

CD5: the :witch: is still here, no biggie, she sticks around usually for 6-7 days... booooo!!! Im taking it easy and just relaxing.

it's like below zero degrees in NY.... WoW!!! makes me want to have a drink just to warm up... LOL Im so thinking of vacation already....want to go somewhere tropical and catch a nice tan and take a swim in the ocean... 

right now all i want to do is just go to sleep... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

FXd our eggies get caught this month and we get our Valentine's :bfp:s!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone sorry I've been absent the past few days, I have alot of catching up to do now. I spend the weekend with family, my sil has a 7 month old son and I've had a hard time coming to terms with my loss when around them. I havn't even been able to bring myself to hold him yet, for fear of breaking down again. The funny thing is they think I am anti baby cuz of this. Its weird because my other sil has a daughter and its more the opposite with her. She is so cute and I'm fine with her. I don't know why I cant bring my self to hold him... I just want to cry around him. Guess he's just still so new and I should have my own maybe...??? 

Anyway I'm on CD 10 soon to go into my firtile period. Fingers crossed this is my cycle!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, :hugs: to all of you feeling down, I know that when the witch struck me this month, I took it pretty hard myself. Now I'm in the midst of a horrible cold--all I can say is it better not linger around too long as I'm scheduled to be in my fertile days this coming weekend! 

It's so encouraging to see the BFPs that have been coming up in our gang of gals, I'm really hoping for lots and lots of BFPs to come out of this cycle!

Sorry this post is not real specific, I was not able to read much over the weekend due to my cold, so I will catch up over the next couple of days, I promise!


----------



## sparkle

amber- hope your cold disappears soon x


----------



## Anna Purna

Grand: Oh no. That's too bad about the :sex: not working out. Who the hell wants to have sex when you're depressed and thinking about something else while doing it? I know last cycle I had to force myself to 'get in the mood' and we only had sex four times. And sometimes my DH would get nervous and we'd have to *ahem* work on it a bit to get it back in working order. So, I understand how the pressure can just kill the mood completely.
Have you O'd yet? Maybe you could schedule a little weekend romantic getaway for the two of you. I know vacation always puts me in the mood! 
Speaking of sex (or a lack thereof), the last time DH and I :sex: was likely when we conceived! :shock: I just haven't in the mood, and he hasn't seemed to be either, and then we got our :bfp: and still no :sex:!
This morning I was in the bathroom as he was getting out of the shower, and when I saw him naked I made a joke about how I hadn't seen his *ahem* in a while. :blush: He then confessed that he was scared to touch me in fear of "unbalancing the equilibrium going on in there" (direct quote, but he's French so you can guess at what he means). I totally feel the same way now; I know that sex is safe during pregnancy, but I just don't want to take ANY chances. Also, I have about as much sex drive as a 14-year-old neutered basset hound at the moment, so in a way I'm glad he doesn't want to touch me!

Sam: I'm positive that your :coolio: supply is bountiful and that your ovaries were just being lazy bitches this cycle. I'm glad Lucky is being a better friend to you than that thermometer you were hanging around with last cycle. What an asshole he was! Good luck catching that :coolio:!

Sparkle: I've never temped before, but it sure sounds like a pain in the ass. Still, I hope it does more good than harm for you this cycle. Catch that huevo!

neffie & IMPPEARL: Wohoo! Get to it! :sex: :bunny:


Lisa: Try to stay warm! :cold: It is -33C in Montreal today. On days like today I always wonder why in the hell I live in Canada. It's not worth it! I hope the :witch: beats it soon and takes the cold weather with her!

loveanurse: The TV is saturated (does that word work?) in pregnant women! It's insane! Also, half of Hollywood is knocked up! It's not fair! :growlmad: Keep your chin up (and eyes averted from any preggos you might see) and catch that egg!

AFM: I got my blood taken today, so hopefully in a couple of days I'll hear a nice, high number. I also have an ultrasound scheduled for February 25th, so in a month I might get to see my baby! :happydance: I honestly don't know how I'm going to be able to wait that long. I'm already starting to drive myself nuts with paranoia. :dohh: 
When I got home today I took another pregnancy test just to make sure the line was still there and to see if it was any darker. I used a cheaper test (Assure) and the sensitivity is supposed to be 20 mIU/ml. I did the test at the same time of day as my first one last week and I got a regular-looking line. Nothing too light, but I was hoping for a through the roof dark line. Then I looked online and FRER only has a sensitivity of 25 mIU/ml! How can they claim to be able to get a :bfp: earlier than other products, namely products that are half the price! Grrrr, I feel like I fool now for taking that stupid test. I'm just driving myself insane.

Wow, sorry about the looooooong rant!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all,
Sorry, still a bit out of it :( 
Sorry to hear the :sex: isn't fun right now grand :( Hope it picks up for you and the pressure can go :D I haven't got to that stage yet, but I think I might if this takes a long time! 
So excited for you Anna, keep us posted on your journey! I know what you mean about being scary, I had sex ONCE when pregnant last time, and I got brown spotting for a week and then found out I was ectopic...so I don't think I'll be having sex next time til my early scan! If it makes you feel better just don't until you know everything's right, then you can both relax :) 

AFM: I had a lovely Sunday with my Greyhound and about 20 other dogs on Cannock Chase, he was brilliant and when let off lead to run, just lay down! He also had a tiny JRT getting a piggy back, bless. It was nice to take my mind off baby things and he's the perfect cure for that, love my black boy x
I'm having some brown spotting now for end of period, is that normal? Hoping to get the :sex: started in the next few days. We've both said we need to try and 'do it' a bit more this cycle and hope to flood the egg with waiting sperm so it's spoilt for choice!


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--Keep that cold weather up there in Canada, please! Pennsylvania always seems to get whalloped when you send it down our way, haha! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your blood test results and that everything continues to go well for you! I had no idea FRERs were not as sensitive as some of the cheaper brands, and they cost so much more, harumph to them!

Grey-- :hugs: I had brown spotting for 2 days after my period this last cycle, and the witch seemed to hang around longer than she usually does as well, not sure why that was myself. Hope she goes away for good for you today!

Sparkle--thanks for the well wishes with my cold, I think I'm actually kicking it today as I can actually breathe through my nose a bit, so I don't sound like a foghorn when I talk (and since I spend the majority of my day on the phone giving legal advice, that is a good thing! Last time I had a cold, someone called me "sir"! :growlmad:) I hear you on the temping frustration, I'm beginning to get annoyed with it as well, but I still need to figure out when or about when my "o" days are likely to be. Once I get that figured out, I think I may just switch to opks and day counting. 

LiSa--hope the :witch: is gone soon for you!

Grand-- :hugs: I hope things look up for you this cycle on the :sex: front. DH and I have had bad days in that regard over the past couple cycles. It is so hard when you both want a little one so much that it takes a bit of the fun out of the deed to get you there due to all the pressure. I hope things get better for you!

neffie/Immpearl--I second Anna, get shakin!

sam--I hope you "O" soon and catch that huevo!! And don't worry about running out of eggs, I don't think that is possible for us since I think I read somewhere we are born with thousands! 

Ok, back to work for me! Hugs to you ladies and hope you have a great day!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks everyone for all your sweet comments and reassurance that we are still normal and DRUMROLL...the pressure is officially off...I've Ovulated:happydance: Thank God...It will be on a prayer that I get pregnant this cycle but sadly enough I'm so happy for the TTC pressure to be off. Glad we're not the only couple that can't always get it on.

*Anna* - Hilarious...loved your post...can't wait till you get your results for your HCG!!! I agree with the no sex...I don't think I'll be having sex till 14 weeks...sorry OH in advance...It's one of those things that makes me think we triggered my M/C because we had bright red blood (dripping!) after a session at 7 weeks...needless to say we will be staying away from sex during the first tri. 

*Grey* - your dog sounds amazing. My OH and I want to get one as soon as we are settled somewhere for more than 6 months. I could use the love of an animal and to take my mind off of all the babies I see around me. Also brown spotting is normal 1-3 days after AF is over...just old blood. If you spot all the way through your cycle though there could be a problem but I don' think that's the case for you. Totally normal hon.

*LiSa* - Brrrrrr....I'll stop complaining about the weather here then! Kick the lady out...3 days is her limit doesn't she know. OK this is kind of TMI but I started using the Diva Cup a couple of years ago for environmental reasons and my periods shortened from 5 to 3 days! I think it's because nothing blocks the flow...it's a bit weird at first but once you get used to it it can really help your cycle. 

*Amber* - hope you are feeling better physically and emotionally...AF can drive us all into a mini depression. Drink lots of hot tea with honey and lemon for your cold.

*Sparkle* - sorry temping isn't working out but if you have your trusty OPKs you will be fine! :)


----------



## neffie

Hello Chicas :wave:

Sparkle - Sorry you're having issues with charting...it sure can be a bitch at times, and throw things for a loop. :growlmad: Hope you did catch that huevo this cycle. :bodyb:

Anna - You had me :rofl: with your lack of :sex: bit. Glad things are going well. Hope you have high numbers on your bloods, and how exciting for your u/s!! :happydance: I can barely wait for you, so I can imagine how you feel. :haha:

Grey - I'm jealous that you have your black boy to give you company. He really is so adorable!! OH and I can't wait to get one of our own some day, but we'd like to get our little :baby: first. Hopefully won't have to wait too long. :shrug: Feel better soon. The :witch: will soon be gone. :thumbup:

Amber - BOOO to the nasty cold, but glad you're feeling a little better. :thumbup:

Sam/Imp - Hope you catch Ms. Eggy soon!

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, we would have :sex: yesterday to get the ball rolling for next week, but we were both so pooped, that we ended up falling :sleep: instead. :blush: Oh well, no problemo....O day is not until next week. :winkwink: 

Oh great, one of my pregnant co-workers is standing around the corner talking to someone about her pregnancy, and how she is going furniture shopping for her baby. Feel free to move away from me lady....NOT INTERESTED!!!! :growlmad: Sorry, I know that sounds awful, but I can't help it. :shrug:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Gray I know what you mean about your puppy, I have 2 myself and they are my babies! They keep me sane when I think I am starting to go a little crazy!

Amber that nasty cold is heading my way now... booo! 

Anna the weather is nasty cold here too! We had an extreme cold warning yesterday the high was -22. It was nasty!! Today is a little better though at -10. Mind you add in the wind chill and its still too cold!! lol

afm, cd 11 today I'll start my ops again tomorrow I think I'll o on the 30th, 31st or the1st though. I finally booked a dr appt on the 31st, (I try to avoid the dr's...) I'll have a physical and chat to see what she thinks. This is my 8th cycle since my mc. I'm a little concerened about the pap interfearing though with my chances this month. What do you all think??


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies.
Sorry I haven't been around for a while...was too busy getting engaged :happydance:

Anyways, sorry to hear a few of you are struggling with :sex:ing. Hope you start feeling it soon.

Congrats to those who Od recently (Grand, Sparkle) Good luck over in the TWW.

Hope all of you who are waiting to O get plenty of :sex: between now and then. Catch that egg!

And Hi to our pregnant friends :hi: Good luck with your blood results and scan, Anna.

AFM: CD14, and a -OPK today. Having :sex: every other day til I get my +OPK, then will up it to every day. Will keep you posted
xx


----------



## sparkle

Wow Shell wonderful news- congratulations!! X


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - CONGRATULATIONS on your upcoming :wedding: When's the big day???


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Shell!!!


----------



## neffie

Congrats Shell!!! How exciting! :dance:


----------



## BellasMummy

Lovely news! Congratulations Shell!! xx


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou everyone :hugs:

No date set yet. Want to have our rainbow baby first, and then get married after (with a little bridesmaid or pageboy).
I really feel that 2011 will be our year!!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

That would be so precious! 2011 is it for all of us...lots of little ones should be arriving...we've just got to make them!


----------



## shelleney

I agree Grand!
2011 will be the perfect year for all of us!!
So lets hurry up and make those rainbow babies!!!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats, Shell!! That is so wonderful!! I wish you and your hubby to be a wonderful life together!!:wedding:


----------



## Anna Purna

:wedding: CONGRATULATIONS SHELL!!! :wedding:
How exciting! :happydance: Now, you can't just drop that on us and not give us details. WE NEED DETAILS! How, when, where...all of it!
I need to live vicariously through you, as I will likely never get married to my 'husband' - we're common-law, and marriage is quite unpopular in la belle province. I'm confident you'll have a cute little ring bearer or flower girl for the occasion.

2011 IS our year! Hollywood has already set the example: 2011 is the year of the baby! :baby:

GG: your fur baby is adorable. He must make for a nice distraction when TTC gets to you.
Just wondering: why does he wear the muzzle? Is he a 'nibbler'?

Amber: I think that the FRERs are totally overrated, but we all fall for the hype of it being 'the only HPT to detect pregnancy 4 days sooner'. BAH! If you read the fine print, it's only something like 45% accurate before your missed period! What a waste of $!! Don't do it, girls! Go cheap! :thumbup:

neffie: It's funny, as soon as I got my :bfp: all of the pregnant women and cute babies around me disappeared! I'm going to try my hardest not to turn into one of those women who ONLY talk about their pregnancy and their children. It's so annoying, especially if you really want one of your own!

grandbleu: I always meant to invest in a diva cup but never got around to it. I've heard nothing but good things about it, but this is the first time I've heard of it reducing the number of days the :witch: is around! Makes sense though. I'm glad to hear you've O'd and that the pressure is off. Who knows, it might be an immaculate conception! :haha:

IMP: I don't know about a physical interrupting an implantation, but I would think that it wouldn't be a good idea to do it as it involves opening the cervix and scraping the uterus, no? You should call you doctor and tell them about TTC and where you'd be in your cycle and confirm that it wouldn't do any harm.
EVeryone else :hi: I've got to go for now - dinner is ready and I'm STARVED!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Shell. That's what we all needed, a bit of good news to cheer us up. I agree with Anna, we need details.
Enjoy the feeling, I remember it well.
Just wait for your big day, its truly the best day of your life so far x


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATS Shell! That's excellent news :D xx



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey-- :hugs: I had brown spotting for 2 days after my period this last cycle, and the witch seemed to hang around longer than she usually does as well, not sure why that was myself. Hope she goes away for good for you today!

Thanks :) I hope so too! 



grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - your dog sounds amazing. My OH and I want to get one as soon as we are settled somewhere for more than 6 months. I could use the love of an animal and to take my mind off of all the babies I see around me. Also brown spotting is normal 1-3 days after AF is over...just old blood. If you spot all the way through your cycle though there could be a problem but I don' think that's the case for you. Totally normal hon.

Thanks, he is amazing! It is a great distraction to have him around. It also means I have something for my maternal love to go into. I got him 6 weeks after my ectopic, I NEEDED something to love and look after. I haven't regretted it. Glad it's normal, cheers, puts my mind at rest :)



neffie said:


> Grey - I'm jealous that you have your black boy to give you company. He really is so adorable!! OH and I can't wait to get one of our own some day, but we'd like to get our little :baby: first. Hopefully won't have to wait too long. :shrug: Feel better soon. The :witch: will soon be gone. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, we would have :sex: yesterday to get the ball rolling for next week, but we were both so pooped, that we ended up falling :sleep: instead. :blush: Oh well, no problemo....O day is not until next week. :winkwink:
> 
> Oh great, one of my pregnant co-workers is standing around the corner talking to someone about her pregnancy, and how she is going furniture shopping for her baby. Feel free to move away from me lady....NOT INTERESTED!!!! :growlmad: Sorry, I know that sounds awful, but I can't help it. :shrug:

Thanks :) I was going to get him after, but got him first and for us we're glad we did. He's settled and had chance to practice on all my nieces and nephews ready to live with a baby, he he :D He's been fabulous with them :D

Don't worry, that's normal. I'm better with my friends/family as I have a relationship with them, but random pregnant women - I have to remove myself :(



Anna Purna said:


> GG: your fur baby is adorable. He must make for a nice distraction when TTC gets to you.
> Just wondering: why does he wear the muzzle? Is he a 'nibbler'?

Thanks, he does indeed :D
He's not a nibbler in the slightest. When we first got him, he was 'excited' by small dogs running, but now he's learned and not bothered any more and knows they're all dogs. We have it on though just in case something triggered his racing training and for peace of mind. I think he's pretty safe, but with an ex-racer I'd rather be safe :D


I think the :witch: has nearly gone! Bring on earlier ovulation and lots of :sex: I'm starting to feel more positive and hopeful this could be my cycle. I worked out if I do get pregnant this month, we'll be 'announcing' to friends, etc, around the time I was having my ectopic last year, so would be an interesting time. I'll never forget being in A&E and calling my Mum to say I'm pregnant but won't be for much longer :( (I'd only told my twin and her hubbie)...I never want to have to do that again. 

Hope you've all had a good day and are feeling good this cycle :D I'm off to bed and to my sisters house tomorrow with my dog for niece cuddles and nephew chat (3 months and 2 1/2yrs respectively)
Night!


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Shell, how exciting!!! :happydance: 

I agree that 2011 will be our year!!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone
congrats shell
imp..i had a pap with my last pregnancy ...actually went to ask for birth control pills for contraception and found out i was pregnant a week later..they swab the cervix only so it should be ok..they don't mess with the uterus.
good luck to everyone o'
anna/grand..my dh gets stressed around o time even tho i try to make it enticing and he has on occassion had aaaahhhemm :blush:..had to be rearoused..during any other time of the month everything is ok..
crio..your last post had me cracking up..
i'm hoping i o earlier than cd19 this month so we are doing like everyone else every other a day until i get a +opk then up it to every day..i have strong faith that a lot of us will make it our yr this yr
off to work ..have a great night everyone


----------



## Lisa7

Congrats Shell. that 's great news! so happy for you.

Neffie, I hear you on the prego co-workers. It's so hard to be around some days.


----------



## Lisa7

What's the link for the 2ww thread? I need to go visit there now.


----------



## samiam

Good morning girls. 

Shell: A big warm congratulations on your engagement! I hope that you are over the moon and that those lovely warm feelings go straight into your ovaries so that you have a big strong :coolio:. And I love your idea of having your :baby: be your flower girl or ring boy.

AFM: Not much to report over here. Having a nice time with OH. Temps seem to be climbing, but I'm not getting obsessed with that. :) Have a good HUMP day, girlies.


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats Shell! brilliant news! xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* - Here's the link hon: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/475985-ttcal-femmes-fetales-january-tww-10-bfps.html


----------



## LiSa2010

GM ladies!

hope everyone started their day off good. 

AFM: CD7: and the :witch: is officially gone! YaY!
gonna BD every other night starting tomorrow and thats about it, not gonna track O or anything. FXd for a Valentine's :bfp:. I have this feeling about Feb being my month. really hoping and praying for a bean that sticks around for 9 months :winkwink:.

praying that we all get our Valentine's :bfp:! hugs!

:hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Lisa

I am on CD10 and am gonna start BDing tonight!

Fingers crossed Feb is our month!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

loveanurse1 said:


> :hi: everyone
> imp..i had a pap with my last pregnancy ...actually went to ask for birth control pills for contraception and found out i was pregnant a week later..they swab the cervix only so it should be ok..they don't mess with the uterus.

Thanks this make me feel a little better! I will have to talk to her while there to just male sure, but this is very comforting!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning ladies! I hope all is well!

Grey--I think your fur baby is beautiful too! I want another dog so badly, but my DH and I are still not quite over the loss of our 13 year old beagle to cancer (lymphoma) a year and a half ago (I know that sounds wierd, but he was like a child for us in so many ways). Every time we get ready to go to the shelter, one of us gets cold feet (I usually burst into tears). We planned on waiting until after our little one arrived this spring, but since my MC, we are kind of in limbo. I know we will get another four-legged member of our family when the time is right, just not sure when that will be!! 

We do have a 13 year old kitty cat though who "thinks" he is a dog (having grown up with one!) and is a real trip! So I try to get whatever snuggles I can in with him (when he lets me, that is!)

IMP--when I went in for my first appt after getting a BFP, they did my pap that same day (since it was only a month or so shy of being due). I asked the doc before she did it if it would do any harm to the baby and she told me it would not. Hope that helps!

AFM: CD 16, OPKs are negative, which I would expect given that I have longer cycles than the norm. Since FF tends to think I O on CD23, I am going to start using the more expensive OPKs along with the cheapies starting CD18 and see what happens. Fell off the exercise horse this week due to my cold, but should be back to it tomorrow as I am feeling much better! :happydance:

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## shelleney

Anna Purna said:


> :wedding: CONGRATULATIONS SHELL!!! :wedding:
> How exciting! :happydance: Now, you can't just drop that on us and not give us details. WE NEED DETAILS! How, when, where...all of it!

Ok Anna, especially for you (and anyone else who is interested).
My OH and I have been together for over 2 and a half years. But he warned me from the start that he never wanted to get married. He just didnt believe in it. Well I quickly fell in love with him, and just resigned myself to the fact that I would never have my "big day". I told him occassionally that I would like to get married one day, but he said he never wanted to.

Anyways, we had the whole "Baby C's due date weekend", which was an emotional time for both of us. And on saturday night, we were snuggled up in bed, talking about how much we loved eachother, and how we wanted to be together forever (a common topic of conversation in our house). I was just dozing off, when he said: "Hannah, will you marry me?" I thought I had fallen asleep and was dreaming, so I asked him to repeat himself. He said it again. I couldnt believe it!
I asked if he was drunk, if he was joking, if it was a bet....but he meant it. He said he hadnt planned it, but an overwhelming feeling came over him, telling him to propose. He had tears in his eyes.
I believe Baby C put him up to it. I think he/she wanted Mummy to be happy, and have something positive to focus on, so put the idea in Daddy's head.
Obviously, I said yes!!!
Not got my ring yet, as it isnt pay day til next monday, but hoping to get it sometime next week.

Thanks for all your congratulations :hugs:
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Ah Shell! What a lovely story, it brought a tear to my eye! 
Congratulations again xxxx


----------



## Anna Purna

:cry: Beautiful, shell. So happy for you. 
How's everyone doing?
AFM: I saw that my babe is the size of an apple seed today and it made me weepy. :cry: He/she has to stick, I love them so much already!
I get the blood test results tomorrow. So so so nervous.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Anna :hugs:
Im so happy for you.5 weeks already!!
Im sure this baby is growing in the right place, and is sticking fast!
Lots of sticky dust to you :dust:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Awww shelleney that is an awsome story!! Also brought a tear to my eye! Congrats again!


----------



## GreyGirl

naughty naughty thread hid on pg 2...can't have that!


----------



## neffie

Aww...how romantic Shell! So happy for you. :flower:

YAY Anna! That's great news! You'll be popping, and ready to have that baby before you know it. :winkwink: Here's to high numbers on your bloods, and a sticky bean in the right place. I'll drink to that. :wine:

AFM, inching my way to O day. Haven't had that much needed margarita yet, as I've been too busy with things. :shrug: Maybe I'll have one this weekend, which will add some extra friskiness to the :sex:. :haha:

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Amberyll23

Afternoon ladies!

Shell--that is such a lovely and romantic proposal!!

Anna-- Sticky dust being sent your way today! :dust: I hope your blood tests come back with excellent news and will be thinking of you! :hugs:

Neffie--Speaking of margaritas, I'm getting my last margaritas in, as this weekend is prime :sex: for me! After that, I'll have to behave!! 

CD 17 and no O in sight yet. I'm still using the cheapie OPKs until Saturday, then I will duo with the Clearblue smiley face ones. I'm really hoping to get a more clear sign of ovulation this cycle since ff has had me Oing at different times throughout all my cycles and kept changing up my o day on me, making the :sex: schedule a bit crazy for us! If the cheapies start to get dark before Saturday, I'm gonna pull out the big guns sooner. CD 23 is FFs opinion for my O, so we shall see!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Anna Purna

I'm sorry ladies, but I need some reassurances as I'm totally freaking out right now. Earlier I had found a chart that said my levels were normal. Looking at it again, it seems they're actually normal but still low. Then I found another chart and according to this one my numbers are REALLY low! :cry: I just don't know what to think. :cry:
hCG Levels
Days from last period	Weeks from last period	Days from conception	Events	hCG
(mean, 1st IRP)	hCG (range)
26	3w+5d	12 25	0-50
27	3w+6d	13 50	25-100
28	4w+0d	14 75	50-100
29	4w+1d	15 150	100-200
30	4 2/7	16 300	200-400
31	4 3/7	17 700	400-1,000
*32	4 4/7	18 1,710	1,050-2,800
33	4 5/7	19 2,320	1,440-3,760
34	4 6/7	20 3,100	1,940-4,980*
35	5	21 4,090	2,580-6,530
36	5 1/7	22 5,340	3,400-8,450
37	5 2/7	23 6,880	4,420-10,810
38	5 3/7	24	yolk sac appears	8,770	5,680-13,660
39	5 4/7	25	yolk sac appears	11,040	7,220-17,050
40	5 5/7	26	yolk sac appears	13,730	9,050-21,040
41	5 6/7	27	yolk sac appears	15,300	10,140-23,340
42	6	28	heartbeat appears	16,870	11,230-25,640


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm sorry Anna, I don't know much about HCG levels, but I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - sorry you are worried. HCG can vary so much from woman to woman and depending on implantation that's why some ladies get BFPs at DPO7 and others not till DPO16. I wouldn't be too concerned it seems like a good level to me. Maybe book and appt. for bloods on Monday to make sure that it is still rising properly. Here's some extra dust for your little one :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--:hugs: I'm sorry, I posted in the other thread before reading this one. I don't know much about HCG, but I have heard along the lines of what Grand is saying, that all levels vary from woman to woman and depend on a lot of factors. I would make an appt with your doc (if you haven't already) and hopefully he/she can give you some reassurance. I'm also sending you some extra love and dust today! :dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks so much my lovely ladies. I really was in such a shit state of mind last night and this morning(perhaps we can call it Shitty Mental Attitude, the opposite of PMA!).
But SMA changed back to PMA when I got my results back and my numbers are now at, 1840! :happydance: So they've more than doubled!:happydance: I was crying and shaking on the phone, I was so relieved. I really had expected the worst.

Amber: EWCM sounds good! Get to it! This is a baby-making weekend for you! 
:sex: :bunny:


----------



## neffie

:yipee: Anna. I was posting a "Cheer up, it will be fine" message, but had to step away for a few minutes. In the meantime, you posted, so I'm happy to see that lovely update. :flower: I know it's hard, but try not to look into every small detail, or else it will just drive you to insanity. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else. On with the :bunny: for me. Got me some last night. :haha: Let's ROCK & ROLL!! :happydance: DH & I got together in Feb, so it would be extra special if we got our :bfp: this cycle. A girl can wish, can't she? [-o&lt;


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna---:wohoo: I've been trolling around on this board all afternoon waiting to hear from you!! This is excellent news and I am soo happy to see those great numbers! :happydance: And I hope they keep going up!! 

Neffie--Here's to a fruitful :sex: weekend for us both! Hope the men are ready! :bunny:


----------



## LiSa2010

BellasMummy said:


> Hey Lisa
> 
> I am on CD10 and am gonna start BDing tonight!
> 
> Fingers crossed Feb is our month!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

hi Bellas! thx, how did the BDing go or is going?



Anna Purna said:


> :cry: Beautiful, shell. So happy for you.
> How's everyone doing?
> AFM: I saw that my babe is the size of an apple seed today and it made me weepy. :cry: He/she has to stick, I love them so much already!
> I get the blood test results tomorrow. So so so nervous.

Anna, how exciting! sooooo happy your numbers are looking great! :hugs:



neffie said:


> :yipee: Anna. I was posting a "Cheer up, it will be fine" message, but had to step away for a few minutes. In the meantime, you posted, so I'm happy to see that lovely update. :flower: I know it's hard, but try not to look into every small detail, or else it will just drive you to insanity. :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else. On with the :bunny: for me. Got me some last night. :haha: Let's ROCK & ROLL!! :happydance: DH & I got together in Feb, so it would be extra special if we got our :bfp: this cycle. A girl can wish, can't she? [-o&lt;

hi neffie! gonna steal your quote!! ladies, lets Rock & Roll!! on to our Feb :bfp:s. hope you do get your anniversarry :bfp: neffie! :hugs:

shell: love your story! :flower:

:hi: everyone!

AFM: nothing new, waiting to O. DTD on CD7 and will be BDing tonight!! :bunny: 

Hugs. :hugs:

:friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: ladies...
anna ..great news on your numbers
shell..your story was indeed beautiful..it made me smile..:)
i am waiting to ovulate but have been gettin busy :sex: in the meantime..and my dh hasn't had any pushing from me..he is doing it all on his own..i just hope he doesn't get worn out when my opk's finally turn positive..i'm hoping i o a little earlier this month than cd19 i would love to o on he cd15/16 but we shall see...my due date was feb 15..and my neice just had her baby today..it has made me meloncholey..if i get a bfn next month i'll probably cry a river again..thank goodness i start my classes monday to keep my mind active while at home..
still working out almost everyday and dieting..weight loss is slow but steady..maybe it means it'll stay off better..
anyway just wanted to say hello to everone..


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - Awesome new levels! This baby is definitely sticking around. Hope you are feeling better.

*Shell* - I forgot to tell you how touching your getting hitched story was. I really do think your Little One helped turn your OH's heart and realize that you were his forever lady.

*Lisa* - Have fun :sex:

*Neffie* - I hope you get your Valentine's baby...it would be special since that's when you two met. 

*Amber* - have you Oed yet??? FXed you can join us in the TWW soon :)

*Bellas* - Catch that egg hon!

*Love* - Great work on slow weight loss like you said that's the best way to keep it off. Sorry about your due date coming up and preggo ladies about you...it does make it more emotionally difficult.:hugs:

HI :wave: to all you other ladies out there busy BDing :)


----------



## shelleney

Oh Anna! Im so happy your levels have risen so wonderfully! FXd for your scan next week! :dust:
Hi to all the ladies waiting to O. Hope that eggy hurries up, and hope you get plenty of :sex: before and after her arrival.
Thanks to everyone who commented on my engagement. I got my ring today, it's stunning!! :happydance:
AFM: CD18, which was the day I Ovd last month. Hoping to O today, as need a decent LP this time....
Hope you all have a great weekend
xx


----------



## sparkle

Oooh shell we need a picture of your ring!! You're story was beautiful. We loved having Cormack as a ring bearer at our wedding. 

I just heard today that my brother is going to propose to his gf on Chinese new year (she's Chinese, they live in Macau) :dance:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies, I have to run out to the store between snowfalls here, so will respond properly when I return! 

Grand--haven't o'd yet and did not have the greatest Friday night with DH, he was being a turd and was on the computer all night! Silly man! BUT my temps are seeming to already start lining up (I tend to be very rocky in the first 2 weeks, then level out right before I O), so I expect to be "o"ing in the next few days! Will keep you posted!


----------



## neffie

Happy Saturday OTWWers :hi:

Love - Keep up the :sex:. Hope you catch that huevo! :thumbup:

Shell - :saywhat: Uh hmmmm....you can't just say that you got your ring, and expect us to say nada. WE WANT TO SEE A PICTURE!!! 

Amber - Read your post on the other thread. What a poo head men can be sometimes! :growlmad: On the bright side, O day hasn't arrived, so get with the :sex:. I might have to handcuff DH myself if he doesn't cooperate this week, so I'm with you. :thumbup:

Grand - Will respond about your slumber party on the other thread, but a quick BOOOOO to them. :growlmad:

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, started my OPKs yesterday. Already had a faint line (CD 10), and usually the lines don't start showing up until CD 12? :shrug: So here's hoping that I'll O within the next couple of days. Anyhoooo, good thing that DH brought up the :sex: subject today, coz I'm planning on getting with it this evening. ;) Me like when DH in chartered waters. :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck to all the ladies just waiting to O! :D Get busy :sex: 

I'm on CD9 and so it will be at LEAST another 11 days before I O, I hope and pray it's not at late as last month :(


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all..
tested my salive this morning when i first got up and it had full ferning pattern..yay..hoping that means i'll be o'ing real soon..;)..i hope a lot of catch that eggy this month..
i soo want to o and move on to the other side..lol
grey..i defintly can relate to the late ovulation..it stinks..


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> Morning ladies, I have to run out to the store between snowfalls here, so will respond properly when I return!
> 
> Grand--haven't o'd yet and did not have the greatest Friday night with DH, he was being a turd and was on the computer all night! Silly man! BUT my temps are seeming to already start lining up (I tend to be very rocky in the first 2 weeks, then level out right before I O), so I expect to be "o"ing in the next few days! Will keep you posted!

If they're not drinking, they're on the computer. . . . Sigh.


----------



## shelleney

I know how you feel about late ovulation, Grey.
Im on CD19 already, and still not got a +OPK. Humph. Hurry up eggy!
xx

ps: will take a photo of my ring and upload it now....


----------



## NewToAllThis

:howdy:Hiya,

I'm back here with you all again - lets hope February is our month, its my b'day at the end of the month so would be a lovely birthday present! :dust:

AFM: CD2 and AF is quite heavy compared to previous months, but at least I'm feeling positive, not like last month when I was having suicidal tendencies :haha:

Hope everyone is ok, haven't had time to catch up on all posts yet, am busy :iron: and :laundry: and :dishes: today - typical sunday!

:kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back New!
Glad you're feeling positive this cycle. Hope you get a wonderful birthday present at the end of the month :bfp: :cake:
xx


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Well, I've got a SUPER SMA (shitty mental attitude...Anna, thanks for coming up with that acronym :winkwink:) today. DH and I got into a HUGE fight yesterday (no prizes for guessing over what). Of course we didn't DTD. He's all apologetic today, but I'm still mad as hell. :growlmad: He wanted to 'make up' for last night, but I'm so pissed off right now, that I totally brushed him off. URGGHHHHH!!! I swear this TTC stuff is for the birds right now, if you ask me. I'm so aggravated!!! :growlmad:

Sorry to be such a downer, but I had to let it out. Hope everyone's Sunday is going better than mine. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

ugh! sorry *Neffie* - that really sucks - I've been dealing with it as well and it's horrible because just when we need them the most boom big argument and then everyone is pissed off. :hugs: From your chart it looks like you still have a couple more good days before Oday so make up and BD if you can.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear that, neffie :hugs:
Hope you make up soon. You need him for his :spermy: if for nothing else! :haha:
xx


----------



## samiam

Oh crap, Neffie. It must be in the air this month! So sorry you got in a fight. I know that feeling all-too well. :( I agree with Grand that you still have time. GO get you some :sex:.


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:
As promised, here are a couple of pictures of my engagement ring. They aren't very clear, but hope you get the idea....
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0003.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0011.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## samiam

Shell--How lovely!! :)


----------



## Anna Purna

New: I felt the same way the cycle before I got my :bfp: AF was extra heavy and I was so down. Here's something interesting: my birthday was on the 15th, and I got my :bfp: on the 20th, so I might've implanted on my bday! Could this be a sign that the same will happen to you? I wish you the best of luck. :happydance:

Neffie: I'm sorry your husband is being a useless oaf, but at least he's trying to make it up to you. If he really were an ass he wouldn't even realize something was bothering you and there'd be no apology, right? I hope you can kiss and make up - make up sex is the best! Hate sex is pretty good too, though...:haha:

Shell: Lovely ring! I was going to demand a photo as well, but the other ladies beat me to it. 

AFM: Well, I started my own Pregnancy Journal tonight. If you're interested, please come check it out. It's called Waiting, Hoping, Wishing. If I knew how to attach a link I would, but sadly I'm quite useless when it comes to computers.


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> :hi: Everyone,
> 
> Well, I've got a SUPER SMA (shitty mental attitude...Anna, thanks for coming up with that acronym :winkwink:) today. DH and I got into a HUGE fight yesterday (no prizes for guessing over what). Of course we didn't DTD. He's all apologetic today, but I'm still mad as hell. :growlmad: He wanted to 'make up' for last night, but I'm so pissed off right now, that I totally brushed him off. URGGHHHHH!!! I swear this TTC stuff is for the birds right now, if you ask me. I'm so aggravated!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, but I had to let it out. Hope everyone's Sunday is going better than mine. :hugs:

Sorry to hear that :( Things any better today? 



shelleney said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> As promised, here are a couple of pictures of my engagement ring. They aren't very clear, but hope you get the idea....

Lovely! Congrats again! 



Anna Purna said:


> AFM: Well, I started my own Pregnancy Journal tonight. If you're interested, please come check it out. It's called Waiting, Hoping, Wishing. If I knew how to attach a link I would, but sadly I'm quite useless when it comes to computers.

Will have a look when I get home from work :) When's your scan to check baby is in the right place?


----------



## shelleney

Hi Anna. Hope you dont mind, but I went and found the link to your journal so all your friends on here could take a look. Hope thats ok?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/524060-waiting-hoping-wishing.html

xx


----------



## LiSa2010

GreyGirl said:


> Good luck to all the ladies just waiting to O! :D Get busy :sex:
> 
> I'm on CD9 and so it will be at LEAST another 11 days before I O, I hope and pray it's not at late as last month :(

hi grey! try znd keep a PMA, i know its hard when things dont go your way, but Im hopeful that things will start to look positive for you!! hugs!



loveanurse1 said:


> hey all..
> tested my salive this morning when i first got up and it had full ferning pattern..yay..hoping that means i'll be o'ing real soon..;)..i hope a lot of catch that eggy this month..
> i soo want to o and move on to the other side..lol
> grey..i defintly can relate to the late ovulation..it stinks..

hi love, FXd your egg gets caught!!! :hugs:



Amberyll23 said:


> Morning ladies, I have to run out to the store between snowfalls here, so will respond properly when I return!
> 
> Grand--haven't o'd yet and did not have the greatest Friday night with DH, he was being a turd and was on the computer all night! Silly man! BUT my temps are seeming to already start lining up (I tend to be very rocky in the first 2 weeks, then level out right before I O), so I expect to be "o"ing in the next few days! Will keep you posted!

hi amber! FXd for you too that miss eggy gets caught!! hugs!



NewToAllThis said:


> :howdy:Hiya,
> 
> I'm back here with you all again - lets hope February is our month, its my b'day at the end of the month so would be a lovely birthday present! :dust:
> 
> AFM: CD2 and AF is quite heavy compared to previous months, but at least I'm feeling positive, not like last month when I was having suicidal tendencies :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, haven't had time to catch up on all posts yet, am busy :iron: and :laundry: and :dishes: today - typical sunday!
> 
> :kiss:

hi new! hope you get your b-day :bfp:!!



neffie said:


> :hi: Everyone,
> 
> Well, I've got a SUPER SMA (shitty mental attitude...Anna, thanks for coming up with that acronym :winkwink:) today. DH and I got into a HUGE fight yesterday (no prizes for guessing over what). Of course we didn't DTD. He's all apologetic today, but I'm still mad as hell. :growlmad: He wanted to 'make up' for last night, but I'm so pissed off right now, that I totally brushed him off. URGGHHHHH!!! I swear this TTC stuff is for the birds right now, if you ask me. I'm so aggravated!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer, but I had to let it out. Hope everyone's Sunday is going better than mine. :hugs:

:hi: neffie! sorry to hear this... hope things are better and that your PMA is back!! :hugs:



shelleney said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> As promised, here are a couple of pictures of my engagement ring. They aren't very clear, but hope you get the idea....

Shell, I love your ring! its beautiful! congrats again!!! :hugs:



Anna Purna said:


> New: I felt the same way the cycle before I got my :bfp: AF was extra heavy and I was so down. Here's something interesting: my birthday was on the 15th, and I got my :bfp: on the 20th, so I might've implanted on my bday! Could this be a sign that the same will happen to you? I wish you the best of luck. :happydance:
> 
> Neffie: I'm sorry your husband is being a useless oaf, but at least he's trying to make it up to you. If he really were an ass he wouldn't even realize something was bothering you and there'd be no apology, right? I hope you can kiss and make up - make up sex is the best! Hate sex is pretty good too, though...:haha:
> 
> Shell: Lovely ring! I was going to demand a photo as well, but the other ladies beat me to it.
> 
> AFM: Well, I started my own Pregnancy Journal tonight. If you're interested, please come check it out. It's called Waiting, Hoping, Wishing. If I knew how to attach a link I would, but sadly I'm quite useless when it comes to computers.

:hi: Anna, gonna check out your journal when i get to work. how cool if you implanted on your bday!!!!! hugs!


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!

how is everyone on this chilly monday morning?

AFM: Im on CD12 and had EWCM last night and DTD.... yay!!! gonna try and DTD every other day...we'll see how that goes... :winkwink:. I know I said I am in a NTNP mind frame but I am however still looking out for when Im Oing so that I can at least have a chance for miss eggy to be caught and hopefully get a :bfp: my cycle was out of wack last month...and am really hoping this cycle is not as long as it was last month.... 

hope you ladies are doing well.... 

Hugs!

:hugs: :friends:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Thanks for listening to my rant yesterday. It was a long day, but DH & I more than made up by the end of it, so happy about that. :winkwink: He even got me dinner in bed. :)

New/Lisa - Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle. :thumbup:

Shell - What a pretty ring! Congrats again. :flower:

Anna - Ooooh, I'm getting excited for your scan. Just a couple of days away. Can't wait to hear all about it. Will head over to stalk your journal in a bit. ;)

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, I'm hoping to O tomorrow, but won't be surprised if it gets pushed back by a day or two. Hope the diva shows up a little earlier this month. [-o&lt;


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Shell--That ring is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!! 

LiSa--Great news on the EWCM get busy and catch that eggy!

New--I think birthdays are lucky months for BFPs!! Like Anna, with my little one, I found out I was pregnant just before my birthday back in August. Here's hoping you get some birthday BFP luck this month!!

Anna--FX'd for your scan hun! 

Grey--my long cycle sister! Keeping my fingers crossed that your eggy comes sooner rather than later this month!

Neffie--my Feb 16 testing buddy! My temps and OPKs have me fixed to "o" in the next day or two as well, so we need to keep on :sex: girl!!

AFM: as I said above, fixing to "o" in the next day or two. DH got the hint on Saturday that I was none too pleased about his behavior Friday night and has been behaving much better ever since!!! What is with our men this month! Sheesh! I'm thinking we are spoiling them waay too much (getting :sex: too much without having to ask and all!) haha

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone! I've been following along but not as active on here the past week or so... trying to relax a little about this whole ttc thing. 

Shell georgous ring!! There is something classic about a solitair!! Love it!

Afm cd 17 today, and should be O'ing really soon. Its weird though cuz my opks have started to get lighter again as of yesterday. I usually get my positive on cd 16?? Purhaps I missed the serge? Though I actualy did 2 yesterday to make sure... one at noon the other at 3ish... Not sure what to think?? Also I have my Dr appt to day. Physical yuck... Oh well hopfully this will be a good starting point to get my bfp again.


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all..
neffie/amber/imp ...i think we all o around the same time..i should be ovulating in the next day or so as well..last month was on cd19..
imp..i try to test around 9 pm also ..i have gotten - opk in late afternoon but by 9pm gotten a +opk..
good luck to us all
shell..the ring is indeed a beauty..congrats again
happy monday all


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--I'm pretty sure it is possible for you to have very light opks before getting a surge. I have been keeping my opk sticks to track the shading and over the past few days up until this morning, I had been testing at night and they seemed to have been getting lighter, not darker. Until this morning, when I got my temp drop, I decided to take one and see. Sure enough, it was dark. So in a matter of 10 hours, my line went from almost non-existent to positive. 

It is also possible to miss your surge since it can happen any time of day, have you been testing throughout? Any other fertile signs (ewcm, etc.?)

I hope your MD visit goes well!

Love--cool, that is 4 of us that will be oing and testing around the same time this month! Would be great post-VDay presents for us to get our BFPs!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all,
Hi Amber, we are indeed long cycle sisters! 

CD12 and hopefully starting :sex: soon, seems pointless to start any earlier because of ovulating so late. I always get a little jealous of people ovulating on CD14 or something...but I'll get over it :) 
Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi:

Sparkle - fx'd for you, keep up the PMA!

Shell - love the ring, beautiful!

Anna - good luck for your scan, will be thinking of you.

Imp - hope your docs appt went well. Did you get plenty of :sex: in just in case you missed your surge? 

Grey - Fx'd you O soon, the waiting is awful isnt it! 

Lisa - keep up the :sex: :thumbup:

Hi to Neffie, Amber and Love, gosh there's too many of us now, can't remember what everyone is up to!

AFM - cd4. AF leaving so back to the :sex:. Just hope DH can keep up this month :haha:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Hope everyone's doing well. Nothing new to report here. Just waiting for that darn OPK to turn + today. :-= Fingers crossed, but I doubt it. :shrug: 

Hope everyone's getting their :sex: on. :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!!!

Grey--I know exactly what you mean. It is difficult having long cycles because not only does it mean our OTWW is longer, but we also get fewer shots at the egg in a given year! So frustrating! DH and I start the :sex: around CD10 "just in case" I have a fluke cycle that is shorter than my norm (which has happened to me in the past). Otherwise, I just tell him we are keeping the boys :spermy: in shape, and he doesn't seem to mind, haha!

Neffie--FX'd for a + for you today!!

AFM: Guess what! I went home last night and whipped out a smiley OPK and got... A SMILEY!! :wohoo: Which means I "o" today or tomorrow. We promptly :sex: last night and will do so tonight and tomorrow night. I'm not taking any chances, haha! Slight uptick in temp this am, so I'm guessing the "o" date is tomorrow... we shall see!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Good luck have fun :sex: Vday baby or bust!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Long cycle sisters.
I dont have particularly long cycles (32 days ish) But I do O quite late in my cycle (Day 18 last cycle, Day 20 this cycle). That is a pain in itself, as it gives me a shorter LP.
Anyways, Im pretty sure I Od yesterday, so today is 1DPO for me. Which is kinda cool, as it means that 14DPO is Valentines Day, so I can test then (if the blasted witch doesnt arrive before).

So, Im off to the TWW thread, but will be keeping an eye on you all over the next couple of weeks. Good luck to you all. I hope you O soon, and catch that eggy.
:dust:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. Its nice that so many of us are so close together in our cycles. No hopfully we can all get our bfp's and be close together in our pregnancies!

My dr appt went fine... in and out really quickly actually. Didn't really get a chance to talk about much though. But its over with and waiting on the results. No news is good news. Just took my opk for tuday and waiting on the results now. Though it did get darker again yesterday, but not positive yet. Thinking it will be positive today. if not fou sure tomorrow. But have been getting in lots of bd anyway just incase. Though if I don't get my darn positive opk soon I'm not sure how much longer we can keep this frequency up! lol


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!

hope everyone is doing well. 

FXd for everyones :bfp: next month!

AFM: more EWCM today..... gonna BD hopefully the next 3 days straight lol, FXd DH's spermys catch my egg!!! I am expecting the :witch: on 2/15 or 2/16 depending on when i actually O and will be testing only if she is late. 

good luck ladies.... hugs

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## Amberyll23

Shelleney--Hooray for the O! I hope to be joining you over there very soon!

IMP--I hope you get your + today or tomorrow! And I hear you on the :sex: frequency, O time can wear a girl out!!

AFM: I'm having some lower right side cramping that started about 1/2 hour ago, probably my O, will know for sure tomorrow! And please agree with me, SS gang, it's NOT SS if it is BEFORE you O, right!?! :rofl: I promise not to SS once I O, really, I promise!


----------



## Amberyll23

LiSa--you posted while I was posting! eek! Boy, we sure do have a lot of :sex: going on in this thread right now, look out!!! Fx'd crossed for us all!! And hey, if your :witch: date turns out to be 2/15, you should test on Feb 16th with Neffie and I!!


----------



## LiSa2010

im still in Jan LOL :wacko: meant this month Feb.....


----------



## LiSa2010

Amberyll23 said:


> LiSa--you posted while I was posting! eek! Boy, we sure do have a lot of :sex: going on in this thread right now, look out!!! Fx'd crossed for us all!! And hey, if your :witch: date turns out to be 2/15, you should test on Feb 16th with Neffie and I!!

will definitely do that. really hoping she stays away the next 9 months.... for all of us!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Almost sure my opk is positive!! Time to get, or rather keep the action going!


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--:wohoo: Hope you've caught that egg! More :sex: just in case!


----------



## LiSa2010

fxd you the spermys caught the egg Imp!!!!
:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all..busy day for me..had to take my oldest dtr to the dr ..she was running a temp over 103. and they pretty much think she has the flu..but all tests came back negative..so we push the fluids and the childrens tylenol..and see wait it out..
i am so bummed..i was so hoping for a +opk today but it's a big fat negative..i usually have ewcm by now too and it's doing a houdini trick on me and can't be found..
last month i tested +opk on cd 18..:(...nothing yet..so bummed..
my dh who has been good with giving me :sex: everyday because i was so sure i was oing soon decided he needed a break today..and i didn't mind because it was a :bfn: on my opk..but i will be persuading him to get back at it tomorrow..i am praying for a :bfp: on my opk..i hope this isn't going to be like the cycle i had in nov where i ovulated around cd24-25...and then my period adjusted itself to come later in the month..(which is good i guess since it didn't give me a short lp).
anyhoo..i am waiting..this otww is soooo long for me because i ovulate soooo late


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Imp! Come and join us in the TWW...and keep :sex:ing!
Hey Love. Sorry to hear you havent Ovd yet. But dont worry, I Od 2 days later this cycle than I did last cycle. Hope you O soon. And at least your cycle lengthens so you have a decent LP. Thats good news.
Hurry up eggy!!
FXd for you hun
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies!

How are you all doing?? I am still waiting to OV! Have been :sex: everyday to try catch that egg!!
I have been drinking lots of grapefruit juice and Robitussin! Hopefully it is working! My friend gave me some digital OPK's so hopefully get a smiley very soon!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies!!! how are you all doing?

Love: sorry it's taking so long to O.... hope you O soon... :hugs:

hi Shell!

Bellas: how is Robutussin helpful? don't think I've heard of that before, does it work similar to Mucinex?

AFM: more EWCM today and should be nearing O day soon... DTD yesterday and hopefully we'll have some more :sex: the next 2 nights or maybe off tonight and DTD the next 2 nights... hubby has been tired from working hard at work so we'll see....

HUGS!

baby :dust: to everyone!

:hugs: :friends:


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Imp - Hope you caught that eggy! :thumbup:

Amber/Lisa - Amen to all the :sex:. It would be awesome if we could all test together. :flower: I might have to push back my testing date though, as O day hasn't yet arrived. :nope:

Love - Totally with you on the O frustration! Hope we can move over to the 2WW together.

Grey - How's it going?

:wave: to everyone else. AFM, no + OPK yet. :growlmad: I really hope that it's going to happen within the next day or so. [-o&lt;


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! FF has told me that all my signs point to "o"ing yesterday, so I will be moving back to the TWW (but still lurking here if you don't mind! I can't stay away and need to know how everyone is doing!). It won't "officially" show on my chart yet until my temp tomorrow am though (FF requires 3 days of higher temps).

Love--Hope you get that + opk soon. I hear you on the moving "o" frustration, my O date was never consistent prior to my m/c. Fortunately it has stuck around CD22 and CD23 these last few cycles, but before this it was really a pain to try and gauge when to :sex:, and it really can wear out the menfolk! Like you, I found myself giving DH a few reprieves. It is so frustrating! I am glad your body adjusted though and you were able to have a good luteal phase.

Bella--hope you catch that egg hun!

LiSa/Neffie--hope to see both of you ladies over in the TWW soon, I don't want to lose any of my testing buddies!

:hugs: and :dust:!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Amber: Im in my fertile days now and so Im pretty sure I will O tomorrow or the following day.... I don't want to miss a day so I think Im definitely gonna seduce hubby again tonight... lol


----------



## loveanurse1

morning everyone..
so i took another opk this morning..i held my urine for 4hrs..still a :bfn:..grrr..this it ticking me off..i do feel a little wet down in my britches..:blush:..tmi i know..so maybe that means i'll be o'ing real soon..stranger things have happened..
i started thinking that maybe my dieting and exercising has maybe caused me to o late
my dh and i will be getting busy :sex: this morning just in case..
neffie/lisa....and anyone else who is ovulating late....maybe we can move over to the otww together..i just pray that my lp adjusts like it did last time
will test again tonight


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
To all those who are still waiting for a +opk, i wanna tell you my experience. I have never had a +opk. I just always get test lines that are almost as dark as the control, but never the same or darker.
Last cycle I used 25miu tests and didnt get a positive, so this cycle I used 10miu in the hope of getting a positive. But no :nope:
However, I know I Od both this cycle and last cycle, due to the large quantities of EWCM, and the "pinching" feeling in my ovary. Both times.
So perhaps you ladies are like me, and just cant get positives? Look out for other signs too, and perhaps you will realise you have already Od. Hope that helps :thumbup:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear about more late ovulations...sucks! Hope we're all going to get :bfp: this month! :D 

I was at work today and the woman there due the same time as me strolled on in with her baby :( I was happy for her, but it was horrible for me, I should have been at the same stage, happily showing off my baby. I went home and took my furbaby for a walk instead, had a lovely time and took my mind off it :(


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Grey.
Sorry for what happened at work today. I know how you feel. I cant look at week-old babies at the moment, coz I should have one.
Im here if you need to talk :hugs:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey Ladies, hope everyone is well, gl to those due to O any day.
I'm cd5 and the :witch: is gone, phew. Starting to prepare myself for the :sex: regime (well that's what it feels like).
Its funny how we've been fine in TWW knowing that the :sex: is not crucial, makes it so much more fun and I don't have to turn into a contortionist afterwards!! :rofl:

Been to the gym twice this week so far and going to try and go again either tomorrow or Friday, it makes me feel good that I am doing something positive towards the baby-making.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just took my opk for today and its still looking positive :happydance: I was mad at my dh cus we missed bding yesterday, (though we did get it in the provious 4 days, and also this am) But I'm not quite as mad now. lol Going to keep it up for a few more days and keep my fingers corssed, and praying, whatever I can do!! Sending :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--:hugs: to you today. I had a good cry myself last week when I met a pregnant lady in the store and had a lively chat with her and I discovered she was due right around Easter, which was the due date for our little one that was lost. So here I was, chatting away with her and in the back of my mind, I'm bursting with jealousy knowing that I should be looking like her right now. It really hurt!! So extra :hugs: to you, I understand how you are feeling today. I am so glad you have a gorgeous fur baby to cuddle with. I keep telling the hubby we need to seriously think about hitting the shelter sometime soon for another fur baby of our own! I miss my little beagle so much. :cry: He was a great cuddler and always knew when I needed a good snuggle.

LiSa--grab that man and get to :sex:!!

New--so glad the hag is gone! FX'd for a good cycle this month for you that ends in that BFP!!

Love--feeling wet down there is a good sign, I usually get that 2-3 days before I "o"! I bet your + opk is just around the corner!

IMP--glad things are still looking good! I think you have lots of good bding in so far!


----------



## neffie

shelleney said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> To all those who are still waiting for a +opk, i wanna tell you my experience. I have never had a +opk. I just always get test lines that are almost as dark as the control, but never the same or darker.
> Last cycle I used 25miu tests and didnt get a positive, so this cycle I used 10miu in the hope of getting a positive. But no :nope:
> However, I know I Od both this cycle and last cycle, due to the large quantities of EWCM, and the "pinching" feeling in my ovary. Both times.
> So perhaps you ladies are like me, and just cant get positives? Look out for other signs too, and perhaps you will realise you have already Od. Hope that helps :thumbup:
> xx

Thanks Shell. I've been lucky enough to get a + every cycle, but O seems to be delaying itself a bit after the MC. I sure am hoping to see that + today or tomorrow.



GreyGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about more late ovulations...sucks! Hope we're all going to get :bfp: this month! :D
> 
> I was at work today and the woman there due the same time as me strolled on in with her baby :( I was happy for her, but it was horrible for me, I should have been at the same stage, happily showing off my baby. I went home and took my furbaby for a walk instead, had a lovely time and took my mind off it :(

Awww, sorry Grey. :hugs: It's hard right now, but don't worry....your turn to have your own little bean is just around the corner. It will happen for all of us. :thumbup:



NewToAllThis said:


> Hey Ladies, hope everyone is well, gl to those due to O any day.
> I'm cd5 and the :witch: is gone, phew. Starting to prepare myself for the :sex: regime (well that's what it feels like).
> Its funny how we've been fine in TWW knowing that the :sex: is not crucial, makes it so much more fun and I don't have to turn into a contortionist afterwards!! :rofl:
> 
> Been to the gym twice this week so far and going to try and go again either tomorrow or Friday, it makes me feel good that I am doing something positive towards the baby-making.

OMG New...you had me :rofl: on the part about contortions and regimes. Aah, the joys of TTC. :blush: Good job on the gym! It definitely makes you feel better. :thumbup: 



IMPPEARL said:


> Just took my opk for today and its still looking positive :happydance: I was mad at my dh cus we missed bding yesterday, (though we did get it in the provious 4 days, and also this am) But I'm not quite as mad now. lol Going to keep it up for a few more days and keep my fingers corssed, and praying, whatever I can do!! Sending :dust: to everyone!!

No worries Imp....from the sounds of it, looks like you've got all your bases covered. Hope you caught that :bodyb:.


----------



## LiSa2010

GreyGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about more late ovulations...sucks! Hope we're all going to get :bfp: this month! :D
> 
> I was at work today and the woman there due the same time as me strolled on in with her baby :( I was happy for her, but it was horrible for me, I should have been at the same stage, happily showing off my baby. I went home and took my furbaby for a walk instead, had a lovely time and took my mind off it :(

aww grey so sorry you had to go through that... you will have your forever baby soon.... :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

LiSa2010 said:


> hey ladies!!! how are you all doing?
> 
> Love: sorry it's taking so long to O.... hope you O soon... :hugs:
> 
> hi Shell!
> 
> Bellas: how is Robutussin helpful? don't think I've heard of that before, does it work similar to Mucinex?
> 
> AFM: more EWCM today and should be nearing O day soon... DTD yesterday and hopefully we'll have some more :sex: the next 2 nights or maybe off tonight and DTD the next 2 nights... hubby has been tired from working hard at work so we'll see....
> 
> HUGS!
> 
> 
> baby :dust: to everyone!
> 
> :hugs: :friends:

Hi Lisa!

Apparently it helps with CM makes it thinner I'm not sure what Mucinex is??

Good luck!!

xxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

shell..i usually always get a +opk and ewcm..but that seems to be mia..but i did do another opk tonight and it was darker then yesterday...so i'm a thinking it might actually turn out to be a true positive tomorrow..fx'd
neffie...i am definitly with you on the late ovulation..
grey..i am dreading valentines day this year..my due date was to be feb 15th..praying that i can hold up and keep a smile on my face..
i don't think i will be testing on valentine's day this month since i am obviously o'ing later this cycle..
sam..one more thing you can try..ask your doc for a muscle relaxer..zanaflex, flexeril, robaxin...ibuprofen lowers temps too..
gotta jet..off to work
:hi: to everyone else..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, you're all so kind here :) 
As usual I don't have the chance to reply to everyone because I'll be off to work soon and they monitor internet activity, so I don't want them knowing I'm TTC! 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> .
> sam..one more thing you can try..ask your doc for a muscle relaxer..zanaflex, flexeril, robaxin...ibuprofen lowers temps too..
> gotta jet..off to work
> :hi: to everyone else..

Love--Can I try muscle relaxers if I am pregnant? I'm in the TWW, after all, and don't want to do anything risky. . .


----------



## neffie

:wave: Ladies,

Well, I'm still waiting on that +OPK. This is f*****g aggravating!!!! :brat: I'm sick of updating my ticker every day in the hopes of O'ing the following day. I know I shouldn't be complaining, seeing that some of you ladies have much longer cycles. :blush: But I'm having a hard time getting used to these fluctuations post MC, even though it shouldn't come as a surprise. :shrug: Sorry for the rant....but I can promise you that it'll only get worse tomorrow if that darn test doesn't turn + today. :grr: So for your sake, I hope that it does. :haha:

Hope everyone's doing well. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

Sam,,i forgot that you were in the two week wait..and that would be a no ..i don't believe you can take it if your pregnant..i hope your trip to arizona yields some good medical results for you..
i am so bonafied irritated over this late ovuation...i thought i had a little ewcm..but not sure..what's the difference between sperm and ewcm..does sperm get stretchy????idk..
i am praying today that i ovulate or get a definite +opk ..as i am running out of opk sticks..i didn't want to spend the money on more..
hoping dh will continue to cooperate and have some fun :sex: still..
going to bed..
happy thursday everyone


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie you were posting the same time as me..and i second every thought you're having right now


----------



## NewToAllThis

I want to do the whole cough medicine thing to increase CM but not sure if I'm too late this month, (CD6) does it need to be started from CD1, does anyone know?

Oh and :hi: everyone!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Neffie and Love, I am so with you both too! So frustrating! I am on CD18 I better get a smiley today!!

New I think you can start as late as 5 days before OV so I say go for it!!

:hi: to everyone else xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

BellasMummy said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!!! how are you all doing?
> 
> Love: sorry it's taking so long to O.... hope you O soon... :hugs:
> 
> hi Shell!
> 
> Bellas: how is Robutussin helpful? don't think I've heard of that before, does it work similar to Mucinex?
> 
> AFM: more EWCM today and should be nearing O day soon... DTD yesterday and hopefully we'll have some more :sex: the next 2 nights or maybe off tonight and DTD the next 2 nights... hubby has been tired from working hard at work so we'll see....
> 
> HUGS!
> 
> 
> baby :dust: to everyone!
> 
> :hugs: :friends:
> 
> Hi Lisa!
> 
> Apparently it helps with CM makes it thinner I'm not sure what Mucinex is??
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> xxxx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Bellas: Mucinex works the same way....

Mucinex helps to make CM thinner and help the spermys swim faster to the waiting egg...


----------



## grandbleu

NewToAllThis said:


> I want to do the whole cough medicine thing to increase CM but not sure if I'm too late this month, (CD6) does it need to be started from CD1, does anyone know?

I used Conceive Plus and I really think it helped us (it's only our 2nd cycle on it). You could try that as well for some extra help...it obviously didn't hinder the swimmers and might have even helped them. I don't know about the cough medicine but I think you can take it a couple days before O day since its effects are immediate.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!

New: I agree, I think you can take it during your feritle days and stop once you've Od.

:hugs: to you ladies Oing late in your cycles... :hugs:

:hi: to everyone!

AFM: CD15, still having EWCM, and didn't DTD yesterday and Im feeling a little sad b/c of it. hubby was just too tired. I am not upset at him b/c he has been so busy at work lately, Im just feelign a little down.... BUT im going to stay positive and will DTD definitely tonight and tomorrow... :thumbup:

FXd miss eggy gets caught!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

think i might have gotten a little more ewcm..can anyone describe the difference between that and sperm..
it was definitly stretchy..tmi :blush:
but dh has been wonderful with giving me my :spermy: "deposit" as he calls it
not sure if i'm going to get a dark +opk this month but will keep :sex: until i'm sure o is definitly over..hoping dh continues to be wonderul and understanding about it


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies!

How are you all today!?

Well I have finally got a pos OPK! :wohoo:

Have been BD'ing like mad so FX'd for this month!! 

I will be going over to TWW thread soon!!

Good luck to everyone!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> think i might have gotten a little more ewcm..can anyone describe the difference between that and sperm..
> it was definitly stretchy..tmi :blush:
> but dh has been wonderful with giving me my :spermy: "deposit" as he calls it
> not sure if i'm going to get a dark +opk this month but will keep :sex: until i'm sure o is definitly over..hoping dh continues to be wonderul and understanding about it

Love: EWCM, to my understanding, is stretchy and more like egg white than sperm or our own fluids. Glad your OH is wonderful about it all. I've never gotten a dark OPK and I have read that, for some women, the over-the-counter OPKs are not sensitive enough. So maybe that's it. Fingers crossed for you.

Bella: Best of luck!!


----------



## neffie

Morning OTWWers :hi:

Bella - YAY, that's fantastic news! Hope you caught that egg. ;)

Love - From what I know, when rubbed between the fingers, EWCM tends to dissolve more quickly, while semen tends to get clumpy. Also, if you do a water test, semen will sink to the bottom, whereas EWCM will stay afloat. Hope that helps.

AFM, OH has been wonderful thus far, but I think he'll have had enough within the next day or so. And of course, still no + on the opk. :nope: I'm really starting to doubt my body, and it's not a good feeling. I try to convince myself that I might have missed the surge, but I've been testing twice a day for the past few days, so don't know what's going on. :shrug: I've had wet cm, and that usually coincides with the opk, but this cycle sure has thrown me for a loop. :wacko: Hope I'm not having an anovulatory cycle! :cry:


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..thanks..how is the shoulder???
neffie..i have also been testing twice a day and got a semi decent line but i usually pop really dark..but i did have really intense ovary pains yesterday..and last night while i was at work i had some true ewcm..which put me a great mood..i have one opk left for this evening..since surges hit more in the evening hrs..hoping it a + ...if not we just keep bding until the ewcm disappears..:)....hope my dh will keep cooperating.


----------



## LiSa2010

BellasMummy said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> How are you all today!?
> 
> Well I have finally got a pos OPK! :wohoo:
> 
> Have been BD'ing like mad so FX'd for this month!!
> 
> I will be going over to TWW thread soon!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hi: Bellas!!!
this is great news.... lots of baby dust to you... FXd :spermy: catches the eggy!!! 



neffie said:


> Morning OTWWers :hi:
> 
> Bella - YAY, that's fantastic news! Hope you caught that egg. ;)
> 
> Love - From what I know, when rubbed between the fingers, EWCM tends to dissolve more quickly, while semen tends to get clumpy. Also, if you do a water test, semen will sink to the bottom, whereas EWCM will stay afloat. Hope that helps.
> 
> AFM, OH has been wonderful thus far, but I think he'll have had enough within the next day or so. And of course, still no + on the opk. :nope: I'm really starting to doubt my body, and it's not a good feeling. I try to convince myself that I might have missed the surge, but I've been testing twice a day for a past few days, so don't know what's going on. :shrug: I've had wet cm, and that usually coincides with the opk, but this cycle sure has thrown me for a loop. :wacko: Hope I'm not having an anovulatory cycle! :cry:

:hi: neffie,
so sorry you're still not getting a + on your OPKs... although having EWCM is a great symptom for O... I really hope you get your + opk soon so we can all move over to the TWW together!!! :hugs:



loveanurse1 said:


> sam..thanks..how is the shoulder???
> neffie..i have also been testing twice a day and got a semi decent line but i usually pop really dark..but i did have really intense ovary pains yesterday..and last night while i was at work i had some true ewcm..which put me a great mood..i have one opk left for this evening..since surges hit more in the evening hrs..hoping it a + ...if not we just keep bding until the ewcm disappears..:)....hope my dh will keep cooperating.

:hi: love,
FXd you will O soon... :hugs: 
here is an article from justmommies.com with info on how to tell the difference between EWCM and sperm... hope it helps you... https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ction/ewcm-egg-white-cervical-mucous-or-semen


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: OTWWers!!!

well I think I Od yesterday... had O pains and EWCM..... woke up this morning w/o the pains and ahem, sorry TMI, very dry... LOL! I also DTD last night!!! :happydance: :happydance:

*What Im doing/did this month:*
1. CD1 - CD15: Once a Day Womens Prenatals Vits, baby aspirin, 1 B50 vit a day, 1 Vitex (400mg) a day - will not be taking Vitex b/c I Od - will start again when AF shows up, FX she stays away for another 9 months.... :thumbup::winkwink:

2. Laying on stomach after :sex: b/c I have a retroverted uterus and read that this is the best method for keeping hubby's in... FXd! 

3. Will not be SS, hopefully :winkwink:


*Symptoms:*
1. CD11 - CD15: EWCM
2. CD15 - O day: O cramps and morning EWCM
3. CD16 - sorry TMI again lol - DRY


*BD action:*
CD 11, 13 and 15 (O day - CD15) - how odd that I BD on odd days....LOL! hopefully that's a good sign... LOL! SMEP is DTD on even days.... I did the opposite!!! hmmmm we'll see, FXd!


*Testing:*
Will test only if AF is late. The ugly should be showing up Feb 15/16... stay away you B*TCHY WITCH :witch: LOL



I will be posting on the TWW thread now.... good luck to all you ladies!!!

:hi: to everyone!!!

keeping FXd and praying that we all get our Valentine's :bfp:!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## neffie

Good luck Lisa. Hope you get your Valentine's BFP. :)


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> sam..thanks..how is the shoulder???
> neffie..i have also been testing twice a day and got a semi decent line but i usually pop really dark..but i did have really intense ovary pains yesterday..and last night while i was at work i had some true ewcm..which put me a great mood..i have one opk left for this evening..since surges hit more in the evening hrs..hoping it a + ...if not we just keep bding until the ewcm disappears..:)....hope my dh will keep cooperating.

Love: It hurts a lot! :( I am booked on a flight back to the States on Feb 15th to see an orthopedic shoulder doc, though, so something will happen sooner than it would if I stay here waiting for the NHS referral letter. Worried a bit that, if I do get a :bfp:, they won't be able to do surgery and I tell you, I'm ready to suggest that they give me a local and/or a spinal block and strap me down and get it done! 

Sounds like you have the right time for some huevo catching this month! :thumbup:


----------



## BellasMummy

neffie said:


> Morning OTWWers :hi:
> 
> Bella - YAY, that's fantastic news! Hope you caught that egg. ;)
> 
> :

Thanks Neffie,

I also was testing twice a day, last nite I tested at 10pm which was neg, then this morning 930 was pos, then this evening was neg, so my surge was relly short. So you may well have missed your surge but also I have been using digi tests and when I took them out to see the lines they are not dark, if they weren't digi I wouldn't think they were pos! So your OPK's mite be pos, I will post a pic to show you them if you like? xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## neffie

Thanks Bella...that would be great. :)


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Neffie, they are from the top,
neg
pos
neg

xx
 



Attached Files:







P1000259.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shelleney

Gosh bella. thanks for the pics.
maybe i should start using digi's, as i never get a proper positive on my strips? :wacko:
xx


----------



## neffie

I know this is not a pic posting thread, but if I posted some pics of my OPKs, could you guys look at them, and let me know what you think?


----------



## BellasMummy

neffie said:


> I know this is not a pic posting thread, but if I posted some pics of my OPKs, could you guys look at them, and let me know what you think?

Of course xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Yes! Please post pics! Will be glad to help if I can!


----------



## neffie

Here you go. Sorry for the multiple photos, as each test is on a different one. Hope they're not too blurry. The remaining 3 will come in a different post. ;)

Here's the order of the photos going from top left to bottom right.

CD 11
CD 12
CD 13
CD 14 (am)
CD 14 (pm)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00191-20110129-1725.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG00208-20110130-1721.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG00219-20110131-1346.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG00221-20110201-1456.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG00232-20110201-2227.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## neffie

Here are the remaining 3.

CD 15
CD 16
CD 17 (today)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00243-20110202-1445.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG00255-20110203-2227.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1









IMG00258-20110204-1333.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellasMummy

I think CD13 looks quite strong, as half the line is dark which still counts xx


----------



## neffie

Thanks Bella. I chart my temperatures as well, and the problem is that it's still showing temps in the pre O range. So based on that, I would have to say that all my tests are negative. I would have been a bit hopeful if today's test (CD 17) was a little darker, but it's not. :shrug:


----------



## BellasMummy

I am charting too, but it is my first time and I really don't understand them!xx


----------



## shelleney

Aww, neffie :hugs:
All of my OPKs look like that. None of them ever look positive, they are all faint. But I believe that I am ovulating, and my OPKs are just not picking up my surge.
I really hope your temps start to rise soon, or you get a +OPK.
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--those all look negative to me, and based upon what you are saying about your temps, you are probably still waiting to O. Are you usually clockwork with your O day or does it fluctuate? If you are usually clockwork, and you can't seem to get darker opks, you may want to let temps/cm dictate your timing. Sometimes the opks just don't catch the surge.


----------



## neffie

Thanks Amber. I am usually like clockwork. Based on CM, I would think that my most fertile days are behind me, but these darn OPKs are making me second guess. :growlmad: We did time things based on CM, so hopefully I did O, and we still have a chance. DH is on the verge of being completely pooped, so if that egg hasn't arrived yet, she better hurry up!!!! :blush:


----------



## loveanurse1

SAM..I hope you get some good answers and RELIEF from your appt when you go back to the states..they should be able to come up with something to help..and ask those orthopod docs about that lidoderm patch
Lisa..thanks for the info..it was helpful..and as i suspected i did have a little ewcm on wed and a little more on thurs and last night at work..
Neffie..those look negative to me too..i hope you get a positive soon..and if you don't you are doing the right thing and using your body's signs..i hope you get your huevo soon..and Bella's correct ..i read that if half the line is darker than the control line that it still may be a +...some women's opk's don't make the whole line dark
i just got up from my sleep (as you know i work nights)..it's 430pm and i finally got a + opk..and if you could tell me how to upload..i will gladly try it..and neffie i will post all of mine for the last several days if you'd like
anyhoo..dh gave me my "daily :spermy: deposit" at the bank as he calls it..i am hoping he will give an extra one tonight and tomorrow...
so i guess i should go with tomorrow as my o day..good thing i changed my ticker..
it has been a long wait for this prima donna of an egg..i sure hope since she has made me wait that i get a great :bfp:..as is my wish for everyone else..


----------



## neffie

Thanks love. Glad you finally got your +. :) She can be such a diva. :growlmad: Fingers crossed that you caught her. We can always hope that a slow moving egg has a better chance of being caught, right? :haha: As for the pics, once you click on 'Post Reply', below the posting box there is a link called 'Manage Attachments'. You can upload photos from there.


----------



## loveanurse1

so i will try to upload these..but they sure didn't turn out well


----------



## loveanurse1

lets see


----------



## loveanurse1

ok lets see if i did it right this time..sorry if it's not right..hopefully i uploaded the right pic..
the first one is not that great and it was yesterday evening the one on the bottom is my +opk from tonight..
thanks neffie for helping me
 



Attached Files:







hayleigh 019.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10


----------



## neffie

Nice line on the 2nd test Love. :winkwink: No denying that one.

Well, I just took a test, and it's the closest the test line has been to the control. :) But I don't want to get my hopes up too high. Hopefully tomorrow's temps will solve the puzzle. :blush: Wish me luck.

Nighty night. :sleep:


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Neffie! 
congrats on +opk loveanurse :D 

I need a bit of help girls...have I o'd already?! I'm a bit worried as we've had to abstain so far this cycle for medical reasons...so I'm worried I've missed the boat :( I've not ever ovulated before day 20...so it'd be a badly timed miracle if I have already. I've had only the faintest of lines on my opk, so not even close like last month...but my temps :S

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d129b/?i=4185731&

We can get started on :sex: in a day or 2, so I'm just hoping I have a chance still this month :(


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..that's how mine started out..a faint line then boom it finally popped up a +..i sure do hope you o with me and move over to the tww together..:friends:
and i am determined not to ss this month;)..it just drove me :wacko:..i have been bding :sex: just about everyday this month or so it seems..
we did yesterday...and last night but my dh..trooper that he is..helped me to the finish line:blush: but couldn't get there himself:winkwink: but that's ok..i am determined to play today and tomorrow for good measure and let my poor dh have his rest..i want that :bunny:...fx'd for all of us..
:dust: to us all 
grey..sorry i don't temp so i have no idea how to really read those charts..:dohh:


----------



## Amberyll23

Good Morning Lovely ladies!

Love--that is a BEAUTIFUL +opk on the bottom there! wow! I am jealous! I NEVER get lines that dark!! I really hope you caught that egg this month!! You got lots of :sex: in at the right times! What is your test date? I'm trying not to SS as well!

neffie--i would continue to test, just in case you are having a fluke longer cycle, which happens every now and then and :sex: anytime you think your CM and temps are indicating something. If it is not a fluke cycle, you just may have had a month where the opks simply just did not catch your surge and your temps could have been off also. 

Grey--you may or may not have o'd. did you have any other fertility signs? the opks were negative, so that may indicate if you did not. If it is any help, you can click on my FF link below and you will see that i get a similar pattern on CDs 14-16, but I don't O until CD23. This happens to me a lot, and I never O until after CD20. I think it may be something us ladies with longer cycles experience, a FAUX"O"!! 

Sam--:hugs: I REALLY hope you can get some answers soon, no one should have to be going through what you are experiencing right now!!

AFM: FF FINALLY :wacko: confirmed my O on CD23 again, putting me at 3DPO. FX'd that I can stay away from SSing this month, I may need some mental support from you ladies though when I start to crumble!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--you may or may not have o'd. did you have any other fertility signs? the opks were negative, so that may indicate if you did not. If it is any help, you can click on my FF link below and you will see that i get a similar pattern on CDs 14-16, but I don't O until CD23. This happens to me a lot, and I never O until after CD20. I think it may be something us ladies with longer cycles experience, a FAUX"O"!!
> 
> AFM: FF FINALLY :wacko: confirmed my O on CD23 again, putting me at 3DPO. FX'd that I can stay away from SSing this month, I may need some mental support from you ladies though when I start to crumble!!!

Thanks :) Your temps do seems to enjoy going all over the place! Does make me feel a little better, thanks :) I'm really hoping I haven't o'd yet, really wanna have a chance this month! 

Congrats for having a confirmed O, so much more of a relief! Don't SS - you can do it!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well ladies I'm off to the tww. I think I had some good bding this cycle. Got my + opk and Bd that day and 2 days after. :thumbup: With a say of rest one day before my +. And lots of bding prior. My poor dh is totally wiped out. Had a hard time the last few times. Lol. But now he can have a rest for a few days. Says he's kinda sore. :blush: I'm praying this is it!!! This is cycle 8 since my mc and I'm starting to get discouraged. I want this soooo bad it's klling me.


----------



## sparkle

Imp- well done and welcome to the other side!! Poor oh best give him a few days off!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Lol yeah he was kissing me last night and I jokingly said "oh your ready to go again?" i thought he was going to die. Poor guy he was a trooper this month. Gotta love him for trying!


----------



## neffie

Happy Saturday All :hi:

Congrats to all the ladies who have O'd, and are transitioning over to the 2WW. Hope you guys caught that huevo. ;)

AFM, still here!! No temp rise this morning. :nope: I was pretty sure last night's OPK was a negative, but I guess I was just cautiously being optimistic. :blush: I took another test today. Here's a pic. The top test is from last night, and the bottom one is from today. What do you guys think? Close to a positive, positive, or no idea?? (that's where I am right now :confused:). Don't even know if it matters at this point, cause DH is close to being a dead man. :shrug:

Give me some insight ladies. ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00278-20110205-1110.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie ...that looks like the positives i get when i use that brand:thumbup:....yay you got your positive...i'm super excited for you..now we can both move over to the tww :wohoo:


----------



## neffie

Grey - The only way you'll know for sure is by what the temps look like over the next couple of days. They are a bit erratic looking right now. Start the :sex: once it's safe to do so, since there are medical reasons behind it. I know last month you had a really long cycle, but how long are they usually? Hopefully you'll O & :sex: around the same time, and catch that egg. Fingers crossed for you. :winkwink:

Love - Thanks for your optimism. I so hope that you're right. I'm so aggravated. I just want to see that temp rise tomorrow. Will try to :sex: tonight, depending on how OH feels, but I'm not going to push it. Of course, knowing my luck, I'll skip DTD tonight, and my temp will spike tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Grey - The only way you'll know for sure is by what the temps look like over the next couple of days. They are a bit erratic looking right now. Start the :sex: once it's safe to do so, since there are medical reasons behind it. I know last month you had a really long cycle, but how long are they usually? Hopefully you'll O & :sex: around the same time, and catch that egg. Fingers crossed for you. :winkwink:
> 
> Love - Thanks for your optimism. I so hope that you're right. I'm so aggravated. I just want to see that temp rise tomorrow. Will try to :sex: tonight, depending on how OH feels, but I'm not going to push it. Of course, knowing my luck, I'll skip DTD tonight, and my temp will spike tomorrow. :wacko:

Thank you, yeah, they are quite erratic :S I normally Ovulate around day 21-24...still long cycles, but last month was one of my longer ones :( It's so frustrating :S 

Good luck for a temp rise tomorrow! Hope it behaves and stays high for you :D


----------



## BellasMummy

neffie said:


> Happy Saturday All :hi:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have O'd, and are transitioning over to the 2WW. Hope you guys caught that huevo. ;)
> 
> AFM, still here!! No temp rise this morning. :nope: I was pretty sure last night's OPK was a negative, but I guess I was just cautiously being optimistic. :blush: I took another test today. Here's a pic. The top test is from last night, and the bottom one is from today. What do you guys think? Close to a positive, positive, or no idea?? (that's where I am right now :confused:). Don't even know if it matters at this point, cause DH is close to being a dead man. :shrug:
> 
> Give me some insight ladies. ;)

Hey Neffie,

That looks like a pos to me too!! Yay at last! Hope your temp spikes tom!

Well as you know I had pos OPK yest then neg in the eve, but I always get OV pains and by this morn hadn't had them, or a significant temp rise! So took another test this morn and it was a really dark pos and have had a couple of pains today so hopefully OV'ing today! So I am also hoping for a temp spike in the morn!

FX'd crossed for us!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## morri

For me it is a 3ww as my ovulation is mostly about the CD21.

Pity my oh probably won't be here for my ov. (thanks to his boss who extended his business trip)


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--That looks like my positives on the non-digitals, I'd say you are about to O! Yeah! :thumbup:

Bella--FX'd for you, go catch that egg!!!

Imp--Grats on your O! Hope you caught that egg also! 

Morri--:hugs: You are not alone here, there are several of us that O in the CD20s (myself included, I O on CD23), so here's an extra :hugs: and I hope these weeks go by quickly for you!! In the meantime, practice on keeping the boys :spermy: healthy!! That sucks with the business trips too, my DH travels a lot for work also, hopefully you can work in some time close to the O this cycle!


----------



## morri

Well this cycle it wont be, but next cycle is its for sure, as we are on holiday. Question is though If for some reason they catch the egg do I want to have ms when I am on holiday :rofl: ?

(btw I have got two charts of two different charting pages. one of those used to be free, it is not anymore but it is still cheap :)(1 &#8364; a month) with a lot of input too :D :D)


----------



## GreyGirl

2 charts? I only have the free one, every now and again it goes premium, then basic again.


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Sunday all..and God Bless
I have been up for hours because my low back is killing me :(..I just put a lidoderm patch on and took some tylenol..hoping that does the trick..
I have officially moved over to tww :happydance:....and will be going back and forth between the two..I hope to see my other late ovulators coming over too..neffie,grey,amber,shell,lisa,and anyone else i may have missed..I must be honest..I am glad I am not the only one who ovulates so late..
I really hope this will be our month..my dh and I have had :sex: on all the good days..and I am hoping i can convince him to go one more round today for good measure..
since i ovulated so late and my lp usually is 10-12days.. i guess i will be testing around the 16th or 17th..if i don't get the itch to test sooner..i do have a bunch of ic i can use to satisfy that poas urge:haha:
I so want a :baby:..my dh and i were playing around with girl names yesterday.. for some reason we can never think of boy names and we already have a hard enough time agreeing on girl names..
anyhoo..will be checking in with you all periodically..i work mon-thurs and have every fri,sat,sun off but i normally work at least two of those..as i am a workaholic but the last few weekends i haven't and i'm driving myself :wacko: with boredom..:dohh:


----------



## morri

GreyGirl said:


> 2 charts? I only have the free one, every now and again it goes premium, then basic again.

Yes It also look a lot nicer and you have much more options for putting in stats . (and less complicated way)

If you hover over my signature you can see two different addresses coming up.

I have some screenshots :) 

Spoiler
https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/3545/screenshot40b.png


https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6417/screenshot42v.png



https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5272/screenshot43z.png
stats

https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/2635/screenshot44i.png
https://www.mynfp.de/display/view/ngddrwflv0eo/

https://www.mynfp.de/language/en/


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

I think I finally have some good news to report. *I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!! *=D&gt; \\:D/ :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: Wasn't sure if it would be yesterday, as I got my +OPK only yesterday. But today I got that long awaited temp spike, so I'm excited about that!!!! Will know for sure within the next couple of days. Fingers oh so tightly crossed.[-o&lt;

Thanks to all of you who helped keep up my PMA. :kiss: I really hope that this is our month. I'll be moving over to the 2WW, but needless to say, I will be keeping myself abreast of what's going on here. I'll definitely be cheering you guys on. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hey neffie! Congrats :happydance:
Am so glad you ovulated! And I saw in an earlier post that you were worried about not :sex:ing on O day. Well Grand didnt either, and she got her BFP, so you can too! I didnt :sex: on O day this month, so we're in the same boat. See you over in the TWW!
xx


----------



## neffie

Thanks Shell! You're right in that we hadn't planned on :sex: yesterday, but surprisingly it happened. OH actually brought it up. :winkwink: Here's hoping that we all caught that egg. :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

Well thats great news! Glad your poor OH can relax now. Really hope you caught that egg :dust: xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Yay Neffie that is excellent news!!

I didn't get a temp spike today and was really gutted! But then had really bad OV pains today so defo think today was the day! Hopefully I will have a spike tom morn and then can join you all in the TWW!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## neffie

Thanks Bella! I had bad O pains yesterday, so I hope you're in the same boat. Hope you see that temp rise tomorrow, and join the rest of us over in the 2WW. :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

Glad to hear it neffie..
Bella...hoping you join us too in the tww


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for explaining the 2 charts Morri, didn't realise there were other options to FF! 

I hope to be there too loveanurse :) O'ing late does suck, but at least we're all together :) 

Yay Neffie! That's ace! Good luck in the 2ww! 


AFM: Had sore boobs for a couple of days, a tiny bit of EWCM 2 days ago and more yesterday. FINALLY had some :sex: last night and a temp drop this morning, so hopefully I'll be O'ing very soon, would be fab if it was my earliest yet!


----------



## morri

Yea it is great. I think Fertility friend is ridiculous in its prices. and the free version is only very meh too.

If you start nfp you get a month free and if you like it you pay just 99 &#8364; cents a month :) (70 pence or something like it)


----------



## loveanurse1

come on over grey...it sounds like you are about to meet us on the other side..how exciting...soon all of us will be testing for something other than an lh surge..:)


----------



## neffie

:hi: Morning OTWWers,

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing. Hope you all O soon, and can join us in the 2WW. No one gets left behind! :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Not had chance to catch up with all the goings on as I've had a pretty busy weekend but just wanted to say :hi:
I'm cd10 today and stilll high on CBFM, last month went to peak on day 10 so my cycles are still a bit irratic.
Am going to try and do every other day :sex: as have been trying to do every day (during O) the past few months and it gets you down after a while, too old for that :rofl:
There's some thought that its better to let the :spermy: mature a bit, so hinted to DH that no DIY is allowed in order to let them gather their strength for the journey :haha:

Hope everyone is ok and preparing for the big O day :dust: to us all - we need it!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Well I think I finally O'd! WOO HOO!:yipee::yipee:
I had a temp spike this morning and defo had O pains yesterday so I am off to the TWW!!

See you over there ladies and those still waiting hopfully you will join us soon!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *Bellas*...definitely looks like ovulation! 

Yours is coming soon *New* - I know it! We had less sex this month as well (as you can tell from my chart LOL!) but I really do think it helped us because we were wearing ourselves out as well:blush:


----------



## Anna Purna

:rofl: NO DIY! :rofl:
New, that's the funniest thing I've seen all day. Thank you.

:hi: How's everyone doing in the OTWW? I hope you're all getting down like little :bunny: Catch that huevo!


----------



## GreyGirl

No DIY - brilliant! 

How's everyone doing here? I'm hoping to be o'ing soon...c'mon eggy! I'm glad to finally have some :spermy: waiting after our eggy to arrive! C'mon!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna Purna said:


> :rofl: NO DIY! :rofl:
> New, that's the funniest thing I've seen all day. Thank you.
> 
> :hi: How's everyone doing in the OTWW? I hope you're all getting down like little :bunny: Catch that huevo!

Anna, glad I was able to make you laugh :thumbup:

Had a total meltdown in work today - one of the guys came in with his pregnant wife's scan pics. I was quite literally shaking as he went round showing everyone and then I burst into tears and fled the room. I just could not be near them, never mind look at them, and I thought I was starting to make progress :cry:
And to top the day off - we were all called into a meeting at 10am and given our 'notice of potential redundancy' - can today get any worse? :nope:

Am so tearful today - can't get a grip... are you more emotional around O time cos think its imminent - CBFM still high today.


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs: *New* - yes I am definitely more emotional around O time...hormones galore! Sorry about your bad day...stuff like that can totally throw us and trigger our loss emotions all over again...I would have cried too.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear about that New :( It sucks when things like that happen. It's hard because obviously they have a right to be happy about their pregnancies, but I wish people were a little more sensitive to the idea people may have lost a baby or never been able to have one...:hugs: and I hope you feel better tomorrow :)


----------



## Amberyll23

:hugs: New. I also get very emotional around O time, and it is totally natural as our body is shifting gears. I agree with Grey, I wish people were a bit more sensitive about pregnancies sometimes, especially with co-workers as you never know who may have gone through a horrible loss like we have. So a double-dose of hugs for you :hugs::hugs: and I hope tomorrow brings you sunshine and better spirits!


----------



## neffie

Awww New. Sorry to hear that you've had such a crappy day. :nope: It's hard when things like these happen, cause on one hand you want to be happy for them...but it's a lot easier said than done. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: And if it helps, I'm optimistic that you'll get your sticky bean sooner than later. :)

Being emotional around O time is not unusual at all. All those hormones can definitely throw things out of whack. Hope you O soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs: Sorry New. That must've been really tough to deal with in front of your co-workers. :hugs: 
It's so hard to be happy for someone when they have something you so desperately want. Try to think of it this way: maybe she had also had trouble TTC like us. :shrug: I always tried thinking like that when I saw pregnant women and felt sad...although it didn't always work, I still hated some of them.

Something similar happened to me when my SIL announced her pregnancy to the family. I jumped up to give her a hug, then ended up weeping in her arms before running away and locking myself in the bathroom. I still feel guilty about it, but I just felt so devastated. :cry:

And yes, ovulation has always made me emotional.


----------



## shelleney

sorry about your emotional day, new :hugs:
hope you have a better day tomorrow
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

New sorry about your day. I had one of those evenings. I went to the movies with my best. She's the Only one besides my dh whome I've been able to share some Of my struggles with. Just found out she's prego. She's been sooo good with me and still is. She totally simpathizes with me and does her best to understand. I should be sooo happy for her, but i'm gutted...


----------



## morri

My o has also happened. not that it got used or so...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Grand, Grey, Neffie, Amber, Shelley, Neffie & Imp - is that everyone?! :thumbup:
Yes it was tough breaking down in-front of everyone but thankfully everyone knew why it happened. I work with a lovely bunch of people who were all concerned for me. Our big boss lady was down from Scotland and she dragged me into the office so I had to tell her - it was horrendous as I was soooo upset, I couldn't speak properly and kept gasping for breath - took me back to my school days where someone had been nasty to me in the playground and was trying to tell the teacher :haha:

Feel a lot better today, what a difference a day makes eh.

*Imp *- my heart goes out to you as I know EXACTLY how you are feeling hun. I have been through this a few times lately with my SIL and now my work buddy who goes for her 12 week scan on my birthday at the end of the month. I am happy for her but inside devastated that it isn't me... It must be our turn soon my lovely - thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs2:


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad you're feeling better New, and it's great your co-workers are understanding :) Hope you continue to feel better and this is your bfp month :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks New, I know you guys all understand which is what makes it easier. I want to be there for her, it seems so bad of me to feel so sad on such a happy occasion for someone I care so much about. I've had a hard day accepting this... poor dh, I finially get my s*** together when something happens to bring me right back to square one again.


----------



## LiSa2010

oh New I am so sorry you had a horrible day yesterday.... so happy to hear that you are feeling much better today... big hugs to you... :hugs:

Imp: i know exactly how you feel as well. my sister got PG twice by accident..once when on the pill and she missed one day and the other time she didn't know until her doc appt for possible surgery... makes me sad to know that she got PG without even trying.. :cry:

ladies, our time will come.... :hugs:

hope to see you soon on the TWW thread...


----------



## loveanurse1

i think we are all prone to those days..especially when constantly bombarded by pregnancies of people we know and love..
i am having to deal with that also..a co worker of mine has a 17yr old daughter due to be induced on the 21st and she is just bragging about it..and i have told her numerous times i really don't care to hear all the gory details as i was due feb 15th..i explained that i am happy for her but i just don't care to hear about it all the time..
and then my boss is pregnant..she became pregnant right after i had my d&c..it's hard to watch her grow..
my heart goes out to you both.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear about that loveanurse...I had the same thing with my boss. She announced her pregnancy the day I got back from my ectopic surgery :( 

I had a nearly +opk today, I'm hoping I just mis-timed it slightly. It was the tiniest bit lighter than the control line, so I've put it as a + on FF. I'll test the next few days, and keep :sex: going, so hopefully we'll catch that elusive egg this month...I so want it to be my month. It's my last chance this month to then have the baby before I'm 27. I don't know why it bothers me, I know it's not old, it's just later than the plan I had in my head all this time.


----------



## IMPPEARL

i know that feeling grey. I had always thought I'd have kids by the time I'm 25... But I just wasn't ready then. Now I'm 29 and wishing I'd tried a little sooner.


----------



## NewToAllThis

IMPPEARL said:


> i know that feeling grey. I had always thought I'd have kids by the time I'm 25... But I just wasn't ready then. Now I'm 29 and wishing I'd tried a little sooner.

I'm 36 in two weeks, took me a while longer to be 'ready' for children - now I wish I'd done it sooner... 18 months ago, I never realised the struggle that was ahead of me...

CBFM still high today but just done an opk and its quite dark, not quite as dark as the control but its there - my opks over the last few days have all been very faint line... hoping it goes to peak tomorrow.
How two cycles can be so different though, last month peak cd10/11 and now I'm on cd13 today!
But heres some good news.................. I have EWCM :happydance: think its down to the two bottles of cough mixture I have downed in the past week :rofl:

Gosh I've never waited for so long for O - understand how you long cycle girls feel now, I'm usually in TWW by now! :sleep:


----------



## GreyGirl

IMPPEARL said:


> i know that feeling grey. I had always thought I'd have kids by the time I'm 25... But I just wasn't ready then. Now I'm 29 and wishing I'd tried a little sooner.

I wish I had tried sooner too, hindsight is a terrible thing sometimes :(



NewToAllThis said:


> I'm 36 in two weeks, took me a while longer to be 'ready' for children - now I wish I'd done it sooner... 18 months ago, I never realised the struggle that was ahead of me...
> 
> Gosh I've never waited for so long for O - understand how you long cycle girls feel now, I'm usually in TWW by now! :sleep:

What CD are you on? Yeah, being in a long cycle sucks! I know mine isn't the longest by far, so I try not to complain too much, but I do hate the waiting sometimes. When 'normal' women are starting their 2nd cycle, I'm sometimes still waiting to Ovulate :(


----------



## Amberyll23

You youngins! I'm 37 in August! Don't fret/stress too much, lovely ladies, you have lots of time for little ones!

Grey/New--Keeping my FX'd for your Os!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

And long cycles do indeed suck. I agree 100 zillion percent!


----------



## Lisa7

I'm 35 and just got my BFP so chins up girls. You have lots of time. Sending you all lots of baby dust. Because even though you have lots of time, it doesn't mean that your sticky bean needs to take its sweet time to find you.:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh, I didn't mean to imply you should wait, hope you guys didn't take it that way! I just wanted to try and send PMA as to the biological clock concerns! It is in no way ticking for you yet, and that is good! I hope you ladies are catching your eggs! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to imply you should wait, hope you guys didn't take it that way! I just wanted to try and send PMA as to the biological clock concerns! It is in no way ticking for you yet, and that is good! I hope you ladies are catching your eggs! :hugs:

I didn't take it that way at all, don't worry :)
I'm 26 now and I've heard my biological clock ticking since I was diagnosed with PCOS at 22-23 and the Dr said I should get married and have babies NOW or else I probably wouldn't as having PCOS meant after 30 it would be virtually impossible to get pregnant...talk about scaring a girl! So since then in my head I've been thinking 30 is my cut off point :( So I feel like I have only 4 years to have any children I can :(


----------



## morri

hmm Strangely enough Ov either didnt happen or it was a foul egg.

Had a temp spike without any cases of why it could be high otherwise but no follow up.. :/


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Good morning everyone!

Grey: Wow, that's a lot of TTC stress for a 23 year-old to suddenly have on her shoulders. Your doctor sounds like a bit of an ass, if you ask me. I don't know anything about PCOS, but I'm sure you're still going to be able to catch that :cool:!

New: When I tried OPKs I never got a full positive; the lines got darker, then went back to being lighter. :shrug: I guess I was always missing the peak. EWCM is a great sign! Catch that huevo!

Imp: Have a great weekend in Vegas. Win some money for me, PLEASE! I hope when you get back you receive a wonderful V-day gift. :kiss:

Morri: I don't know anything about temping, but I wouldn't assume your egg was a dud - the cycle I got my :bfp: I was convinced I hadn't ovulated because I didn't feel the usual signs and my CM was crap. :shrug: So, don't count that eggie out yet! :thumbup:

Nurse: :hugs: That must be so difficult. Just wondering, do you and your boss get along? After my ectopic one of my co-workers announced her pregnancy, then proceeded to talk about it non-stop every day. She'd rub her belly and interrupt other's conversations just so she could talk about how the baby was kicking! :growlmad: I already didn't like her very much, but after that I totally hated her and was so happy when she went on early maternity leave. :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

amber...my boss and i have a love/hate relationship..she's been nicer now that she is farther along in her pregnancy..but some days she's a bitchy witch that makes me want to slap her..she's so immature for her age..and she acts it sometimes..so some days i can deal with her and others not so much..
grey i hope you caught your eggy too.
good luck imp
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## IMPPEARL

Anna I'm not a big one for gambeling I just don't like to loose money. I'd rather put it torwards something I need/want. Shoes perhaps. Lol. I'm a shoe addict. However I was thinking of getting my girlfriend and taking $20 each to try out the penny slots for a bit. Ive been to Vegas 4 times and never gambled yet. In fact when i was 19 i put 3 quarters into a machine and won $200 thats the extent of my gambeling. Quit while your ahead I always figured. Lol


----------



## Amberyll23

grey--I agree with anna, your md sounds like an ass saying what he said! I get so annoyed with doctors sometimes! Have you been to any other specialists for a second opinion?


Imp--your comments made me think of our honeymoon. I'm not much of a gambler myself, however, we went to Atlantic City (all 2 broke newly graduated college kids could afford!), and my uncle gave me 60.00 in quarters and told me to use it all on slots. I used 20.00 and won about 200.00 and stopped! Used the 240.00 as a security deposit on our first apartment! haha 

I hope you have a great weekend in Vegas and good luck on the penny slots if you play them!

Morri--I agree with Anna. Still a very good chance!


----------



## neffie

Hi OTWWers :hi:

Just stopping by to see how you all are doing. :)

Grey - Your doc is an ass!! I know quite a few women with PCOS who have gone on to have healthy babies in their 30s, so don't lose hope. You're still VERY MUCH in the TTC game. Good luck...any update on the huevo?

New - Same question. Have you caught that :bodyb:? Hope to see you soon in the 2WW. ;)

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## LiSa2010

hello lovely ladies... :hi:

stopping by to say hi.

hope you ladies O so you head on over to the TWW.. :hugs:

AFM: somehow this cycle, the TWW has been the longest for me since Ive been keeping track... Im so tempted to test this weekend. AF is supposed to show her face on Feb15/16. Originally I was going to wait until AF was late to test, then I said, I'll test on V-day just b/c...lol and now Im so tempted to test on Sunday...LOL oh gosh, Im a MESS!!!! :wacko: :wacko:

good luck ladies!!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> IMPPEARL said:
> 
> 
> i know that feeling grey. I had always thought I'd have kids by the time I'm 25... But I just wasn't ready then. Now I'm 29 and wishing I'd tried a little sooner.
> 
> I wish I had tried sooner too, hindsight is a terrible thing sometimes :(
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> I'm 36 in two weeks, took me a while longer to be 'ready' for children - now I wish I'd done it sooner... 18 months ago, I never realised the struggle that was ahead of me...
> 
> Gosh I've never waited for so long for O - understand how you long cycle girls feel now, I'm usually in TWW by now! :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> What CD are you on? Yeah, being in a long cycle sucks! I know mine isn't the longest by far, so I try not to complain too much, but I do hate the waiting sometimes. When 'normal' women are starting their 2nd cycle, I'm sometimes still waiting to Ovulate :(Click to expand...

I'm cd14 today and CBFM has finally gone to peak :happydance: - I know it won't feel like a long wait for you but mine went to peak last month on cd10 so I was wondering if it was going to happen this month. 
Cycles must be still messed up a bit, thought they might have sorted themselves out by now. I understand how frustrating it must be for you x



Lisa7 said:


> I'm 35 and just got my BFP so chins up girls. You have lots of time. Sending you all lots of baby dust. Because even though you have lots of time, it doesn't mean that your sticky bean needs to take its sweet time to find you.:hugs:

Thanks Lisa, gives me hope that I will get a BFP soon. Please god let all of our beans be sticky ones :dust:



Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Good morning everyone!
> 
> Grey: Wow, that's a lot of TTC stress for a 23 year-old to suddenly have on her shoulders. Your doctor sounds like a bit of an ass, if you ask me. I don't know anything about PCOS, but I'm sure you're still going to be able to catch that :cool:!
> 
> New: When I tried OPKs I never got a full positive; the lines got darker, then went back to being lighter. :shrug: I guess I was always missing the peak. EWCM is a great sign! Catch that huevo!
> 
> Imp: Have a great weekend in Vegas. Win some money for me, PLEASE! I hope when you get back you receive a wonderful V-day gift. :kiss:
> 
> Morri: I don't know anything about temping, but I wouldn't assume your egg was a dud - the cycle I got my :bfp: I was convinced I hadn't ovulated because I didn't feel the usual signs and my CM was crap. :shrug: So, don't count that eggie out yet! :thumbup:
> 
> Nurse: :hugs: That must be so difficult. Just wondering, do you and your boss get along? After my ectopic one of my co-workers announced her pregnancy, then proceeded to talk about it non-stop every day. She'd rub her belly and interrupt other's conversations just so she could talk about how the baby was kicking! :growlmad: I already didn't like her very much, but after that I totally hated her and was so happy when she went on early maternity leave. :happydance:

My opks are sometimes like that and is the main reason I splashed out on my CBFM, was fed up of studying little sticks of pee :haha:



IMPPEARL said:


> Anna I'm not a big one for gambeling I just don't like to loose money. I'd rather put it torwards something I need/want. Shoes perhaps. Lol. I'm a shoe addict. However I was thinking of getting my girlfriend and taking $20 each to try out the penny slots for a bit. Ive been to Vegas 4 times and never gambled yet. In fact when i was 19 i put 3 quarters into a machine and won $200 thats the extent of my gambeling. Quit while your ahead I always figured. Lol

Have a fabulous time in Vegas Imp - have you decided when to test yet? :test:



neffie said:


> Hi OTWWers :hi:
> 
> Just stopping by to see how you all are doing. :)
> 
> Grey - Your doc is an ass!! I know quite a few women with PCOS who have gone on to have healthy babies in their 30s, so don't lose hope. You're still VERY MUCH in the TTC game. Good luck...any update on the huevo?
> 
> New - Same question. Have you caught that :bodyb:? Hope to see you soon in the 2WW. ;)
> 
> :wave: to everyone else.

Doing good thanks Neffie, I am due to O tomorrow as CBFM peak now :happydance: See you in TWW :hi:

:howdy: to everyone else - hooray for the weekend :yipee:


----------



## IMPPEARL

I still havn't decided. I'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow morning.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, yeah it did put a lot of pressure on being told I had to get going quickly especially when I wasn't in a position to. Reassuring to know others have managed it in their 30's :)

How's everyone doing today? Close to going to the FF TWW thread? I've had that 1 dark and now my temp has risen, but not loads, maybe tomorrow I'll know what FF thinks :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey, it does look like you may have O'd on CD22 based on your temps, FXd for you!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey, it does look like you may have O'd on CD22 based on your temps, FXd for you!

Really? Even though it didn't shoot up high? I do think I _may_ have then too cos my EWCM has gone now, though I did have nearly a week of it, not bad right? And the tests are definitely negative now, so whatever was going to happen has happened. We had :sex: on CD21 so hopefully that was enough as we've been too tired since. (My husband has just started a new job, so been a busy week!) We did :sex: on CD17 and 18...would they have any effect if I o'd on CD22, or am I relying on the :sex: on CD21 to be enough to fertilize me this month? :(


----------



## grandbleu

Look at my chart *Grey*. I didn't spike up till 3 days after my O day. So I only had very slight rises in the beginning. I think you've probably Oed but FF will probably confirm after 1 more temp. BD action on CD21 would be perfect - 1 day before is excellent!


----------



## neffie

Grey, you might have O'd on CD 22, or perhaps even CD 21. See what FF tells you within the next couple of days. You don't need to see a huge spike in temps to confirm O. I never have a huge spike in temps the day after O. It's more gradual. Hope this is it for you, and that you join us in the 2WW soon. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> Look at my chart *Grey*. I didn't spike up till 3 days after my O day. So I only had very slight rises in the beginning. I think you've probably Oed but FF will probably confirm after 1 more temp. BD action on CD21 would be perfect - 1 day before is excellent!

Thank you :) I looked at your chart and it helped, thanks :) I'm hoping we did time it right and it's our lucky month :) 



neffie said:


> Grey, you might have O'd on CD 22, or perhaps even CD 21. See what FF tells you within the next couple of days. You don't need to see a huge spike in temps to confirm O. I never have a huge spike in temps the day after O. It's more gradual. Hope this is it for you, and that you join us in the 2WW soon. :flower:

Thank you :) I normally do have a bigger spike, hence why I'm worried, but hopefully you guys are right and I've already o'd...I know it's still a technically long cycle but it's better for me than last month when it was day 29...could that have been because of ovulating from side without tube or from taking epo and delaying ovulation?


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> Thank you :) I normally do have a bigger spike, hence why I'm worried, but hopefully you guys are right and I've already o'd...I know it's still a technically long cycle but it's better for me than last month when it was day 29...could that have been because of ovulating from side without tube or from taking epo and delaying ovulation?

Sorry Grey, don't know the answer to your question. :shrug: But on the bright side, if you've already O'd, that would be a whole 7-8 days earlier than last cycle, which is awesome. I've got everything crossed for you. :thumbup: Don't worry too much about how much the temp spikes. It's an overall pattern that you're looking for.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you :) Yes I do think I have o'd because of how much EWCM there was leading up and it's all gone now. Plus my opk. It's a lot more promising than last cycle because it's a 'normal' o day for me and I didn't have loads of nearly opk's, like lots of little rises...I had 1 really good opk (so close to +) and then all - again...so hopefully my body is more sure of what it's doing...I think if my temps are good tomorrow I'll be joining the TWW :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi All :hi:
off to TWW tomorrow - O day today. DH and I have just had romantic dinner and may even have some :sex: cos we want to and not cos we have to!
Here's hoping I'm not back in this OTWW again (in the nicest possible way)!
:dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--sorry for the delay in getting back to you! I had a rather hectic day (car problems, bleh!). I am glad that Grand and Neffie pitched in. I said what I did based upon your + opk and comments about cm, etc. You also seem to have a pretty good increase in temp going on post + opk which is a good sign also. If you check, FF intentionally waits a few days before confirming an O. I seemed to O on CD23 like clockwork these last few cycles, but FF never confirmed it until like 4-5 days later! So frustrating! Almost a week into the TWW before O confirmation! argh! So don't just use the temps as your guide, look at all the symptoms (OPK, cm, etc.) put together. Based on these things, I think it looks very promising that you may have o'd! Keeping my fx'd crossed!

New--Grats on the O!! Hope you caught that egg!


----------



## loveanurse1

Hello everyone..just wanted to stop by...been napping all day..i have been so tired and feeling so poorly..
yay ...grey...fx'd that you join us in the tww...
Hoping you all have a good Valentine's day weekend..:)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Amberyll :)
Still waiting for confirmation...my temp stayed the same today, so now I'm worried I didn't O at all :(


----------



## morri

Only if your temperature has risen for more than o.2 degrees(0.1 in F) than you can assure a ovulation which takes place the day before the temp peak. If there is one that lower on day one after the peak than you have to wait one more day to confirm the ov. The coverline is the temperature that was the highest of the 6 days before ov. )(FF tends to get the coverline wrong)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--take a look at my chart history. I have had a couple cycles, including this one, that have had 2 same day temps around my o time! No worries, it does not mean you didn't o!


----------



## GreyGirl

morri said:


> Only if your temperature has risen for more than o.2 degrees(0.1 in F) than you can assure a ovulation which takes place the day before the temp peak. If there is one that lower on day one after the peak than you have to wait one more day to confirm the ov. The coverline is the temperature that was the highest of the 6 days before ov. )(FF tends to get the coverline wrong)

Thank you for that brilliant description...I'm hopeful!



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--take a look at my chart history. I have had a couple cycles, including this one, that have had 2 same day temps around my o time! No worries, it does not mean you didn't o!

Thank you, your charts help :)

If you have sex on the day of ovulation but not much before, is there still much hope? I've read that once you ovulate then there's no chance of sperm getting in...so I had sex on the day I had my dark opk, but could I still have missed it a couple of hours later? I wish we'd been able to baby dance a few more times close by to O day...just not a good week with hubbie starting new job :( I hope I'm still in with a chance :(

How is everyone else doing in this OTWW? Anyone else close to moving over?


----------



## Amberyll23

FF friend recommends sex some time in the 3 days before O and the day of O. They also suggest the day after predicted Ovulation (just in case you o'd later than predicted). In that the egg only lasts a short amount of time, but sperm can survive for days, it is best to have the :spermy: lying in wait!


----------



## LiSa2010

evening ladies!! 

how are you ladies?? hope you're all doing well...

AFM: I think I may be joining you ladies soon... as I think I am out this month... been feeling like AF is on her way... I will test tomorrow. AF is due Tue or Wed so we'll see... FXd for a bfp...

:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> FF friend recommends sex some time in the 3 days before O and the day of O. They also suggest the day after predicted Ovulation (just in case you o'd later than predicted). In that the egg only lasts a short amount of time, but sperm can survive for days, it is best to have the :spermy: lying in wait!

Thanks, I thought something like that. Well, we didn't do that much, gutted as was hopeful for this month, but with new job he was too tired. Was lucky to get what I did :(



LiSa2010 said:


> evening ladies!!
> 
> how are you ladies?? hope you're all doing well...
> 
> AFM: I think I may be joining you ladies soon... as I think I am out this month... been feeling like AF is on her way... I will test tomorrow. AF is due Tue or Wed so we'll see... FXd for a bfp...
> 
> :hugs:

Good luck testing, hope it's a :bfp: for you :D 


AFM: Sometimes I HATE temping...still hasn't decided when I O'd and had a big spike today...I hope I didn't O yesterday or I'm out :( I wish it could predic ovulation a little earlier after so you're not left waiting :(


----------



## morri

My cycle is strill undecided. after two small temps I am getting a bit higher temp again. Let's see what the next days bring.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!! happy valentine's day!!!

it's a bfn at 11DPO, I just know the :witch: is on her way...

grey: oh how I hate temping too... I didn't temp this cycle and won't the next. I thought I had patience but temping really kicked my *ss... LOL! so what Im going to do when I start temping again is just start after AF is gone and stop when AF arrives. I will give myself that break cuz I know I can't do it the whole cycle... it's a lot of work..and it really is frustrating.. do you get any other O symptoms (CM, pains)?

hope you ladies are doing well!!

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--now your chart is starting to look like mine! As long as your temps stay up now you probaby o'd between CD22-24. My guess if FF will say CD24, but it could have been sooner (sometimes they are off a day or 2 once O is confirmed). Try and get some :sex: in today if you can!

morri--hope you get your O soon!


----------



## neffie

:wave: OTWWers,

Grey - YAY, looks like you've O'd for sure! :happydance: Like Amber said, try to :sex: today if you can, but I sure hope that you already caught that :bodyb:.

Morri - Hope you O soon.

Lisa - I hope that you're wrong, and that the :witch: will keep her nasty face away.

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!!! happy valentine's day!!!
> 
> it's a bfn at 11DPO, I just know the :witch: is on her way...
> 
> grey: oh how I hate temping too... I didn't temp this cycle and won't the next. I thought I had patience but temping really kicked my *ss... LOL! so what Im going to do when I start temping again is just start after AF is gone and stop when AF arrives. I will give myself that break cuz I know I can't do it the whole cycle... it's a lot of work..and it really is frustrating.. do you get any other O symptoms (CM, pains)?
> 
> hope you ladies are doing well!!
> 
> :hugs:

Hope the witch isn't on her way and you get a surprise :bfp:! 

It sucks huh? I pretty much always skip the period days because I need a break too, takes a lot out, especially as you can't have lie ins on weekends or anything. 



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--now your chart is starting to look like mine! As long as your temps stay up now you probaby o'd between CD22-24. My guess if FF will say CD24, but it could have been sooner (sometimes they are off a day or 2 once O is confirmed). Try and get some :sex: in today if you can!
> 
> morri--hope you get your O soon!

Thanks :) I hope it doesn't say 24 as we haven't had enough sex :( I don't want another wasted month...I've taken out the earlier temp at 36.3 and it then said I O'd on CD21...but I've decided to leave it in so it's as honest as possible. 



neffie said:


> :wave: OTWWers,
> 
> Grey - YAY, looks like you've O'd for sure! :happydance: Like Amber said, try to :sex: today if you can, but I sure hope that you already caught that :bodyb:.

I hope I did! I'll be gutted if we didn't time things right :(


----------



## morri

Looks for me that the luteal pahse finally gets on its track :) If it continues tomorrow I am in the 12 day wait to af :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!

AF due today or tomorrow. I had brown discharge yesterday morning. I also had pinkish/reddish discharge last night and this morning it was more of a dull pinkish color but nothing since this morning at 6:30am... tested yesterday at 11DPO and bfn. we'll see what happens the next few days... I may be back here soon...

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!

I am in that OTWW!!! time to sip on some drinks and enjoy my no :sex: time LOL LOL

the stupid :witch: showed her face last night. she was right on schedule too!!! had what i thought was IB the last couple of day but it was her all along... dumb witch... LOL

how are you ladies? who is still waiting to O?

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear that lisa..i am in limbo land..feel like af is coming..will find out soon enough i am sure..still holding out a glimmer of hope that when i go to ob on friday she says "i can't do the surgery monday cuz your pregnant."..wouldn't that be great..


----------



## grandbleu

That would be the best news ever *Love* - praying for your miracle. 

*Lisa* - good luck this cycle...what are your plans besides a bit of wine? I sense some March madness babies already :winkwink:


----------



## LiSa2010

loveanurse1 said:


> sorry to hear that lisa..i am in limbo land..feel like af is coming..will find out soon enough i am sure..still holding out a glimmer of hope that when i go to ob on friday she says "i can't do the surgery monday cuz your pregnant."..wouldn't that be great..

thanks love,
oh that would be fantastic news. i will be praying that that is the case for you. have you POAS just to see what it says? i will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Hi OTWWers! :hi:

Lisa - Sorry that you're back here again. :hugs: Catch up on all that wine, sushi, and all the other finer things in life. This may be your last chance in a while. :winkwink:

Love - I hope that you don't have to come back to this thread, and that you move over to our PAL sister thread. I'm really routing for you.

Morri - How's it going? Have you O'd yet?

I don't think I'm missing anyone, but :wave: if I did.

*CATCH THAT* :bodyb: *LADIES!!!* ;)


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks grand LOL! :hugs:

ummm any plans this cycle!? let's see, well I think I will definitely enjoy these first 4-5 CDs with some sushi and a drink here and there (love sweet drinks and am going to buy those bacardi drink mixes and do some mixing... LOL :thumbup:) and hopefully exercise with that xbox kinect dancing game...I love doing Aerobics but don't get to the gym much and this comes pretty close to working out my whole body... :thumbup:. my hubby is a gadget freak and has all those game systems.... LOL
that and relax some...been a little stressed too with planning my daughter's party, she can't wait to do things for the party and the party itself, I can't wait for it to be over...LOL :haha:

i think thats good for now...we'll see what else i come up with..

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--please eat a piece of sushi for me! I think that is going to be harder for me to give up than wine! I already miss sushi (I usually have it at least once a week!). I really hope this turns out to be your month, and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

love--I would love to see your wish come true and that you have a BFP instead of surgery!

Grand--March Madness! I know we still have a couple of weeks to go in Feb, but I am LIKING that title change for the TWW thread!

Morri--how are you doing hun?


----------



## LiSa2010

hello OTWWers!!

thanks Amber, I really hope so too...

cd3 for me and well feeling like she was gone already LOL :haha:. quick ?, have any of you ladies tried soy isoflavones? i was thinking of trying it. i've heard success stories as well as not so success stories. i've checked the threads on here but im still undecided...i think i'll continue reading up on it and decide today cuz if i do decide to try it i have to buy it today and start either today or tomorrow...

hope you ladies are doing well...enjoy your day.. it's going to be beautiful in NY today and tomorrow almost reaching almost 60F...wonderful weather for a day in Feb... 

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

lisa...let me ask you to use soy with caution...what i have not told everyone is that i seriously blame myself for this cyst.
i took soy for two cycles..i never had a cyst that i knew of..and i heard that soy and clomid can give you cysts...i am questioning myself...did i just sabotage myself and create this problem???...i have been reluctant telling anyone because i feel ashamed :(..but this doesn't necessarily mean it would happen to you..i just want you to be cautious


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - Oh hon so sorry :hugs: Please don't blame yourself...I mean this can happen to anyone...2 cycles doesn't seem that long. :hugs: We just need to get you all better fast. 

*Lisa* - I don't know that much about clomid or soy but I have heard really positive and negative things about both of them. I would definitely check with your doctor before starting anything. I don't know if you need this but I tried Conceive Plus (like Preseed) for 2 cycles and really think it helped us...and it's definitely not controversial.


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Love--please don't blame yourself for your cysts! A lot of women develop them. I agree with Grand, we need to get you better and healthy for your future forever baby! :hugs:

Lisa--I don't know anyone who successfully used soy, but I have read positive stories on these boards and others. Anytime you are going to take a supplement though, you should speak to your md about it to make sure it is ok for you. Also, i think there are restrictions on when you should/should not take it and for how long. Just please be safe!


----------



## LiSa2010

Love: don't blame yourself and you have nothing to be ashamed of. cyst can happen to anyone at anytime. I wish there was something that I can say or do to make you feel better. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

thank you so much ladies!!!

I've decided that Im not going to take it. we're going to see a FS in April and will only be taking my prenatals this cycle and next. If I did the math correct, I should have 2 chances to get PG before the appt...keeping everything crossed that way no FS come April :winkwink: LOL

thank you so much for your advice ladies!!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

morning ladies..it's a boring sunday for me here..I am an emotional wreck..one minute i am all :ninja: about ttc and wanna jump right back in to the thick of things..then I get down and think maybe I need a break..I am beginning to think i am certifiably :wacko:..
my dh is trying to boost my spirits..He is always so positive and tells me "it'll happen again" 
I on the other hand have been a debbie downer again and start looking at the glass half empty. 
Maybe i need to go back on my celexa to get me over this emotional slump. I do know that i will look forward to exercising again after this surgery business. It always seems to help me relax and keep a pma..
I hope everyone in this otww is doing well.. It has always been the longer of the tww's for me as i had been ovulating so late..hoping this cyst removal will change that for the better..fx'd for that..
have a great day ladies


----------



## neffie

Awww Love, sending tons of :hugs: your way. I know you're going through a tough time right now. I'm totally with you on the debbie downer part. I have those moments as well. It's great that your OH is so optimistic, and sees light at the end of the tunnel. I hope you feel better soon. :flower:

:hi: to all the OTWWers.


----------



## LiSa2010

Love I completely understand how you feel right now. sending you lots of cyber hugs :hugs: :hugs:

AFM: been feeling down since my bfn monday. went and got my nails done this morning and am feeling so much better. I needed to pamper myself somehow, glad I did. :winkwink: well the witch is officially gone already, short cycle for me. AF is usually here 6-7 days and today is CD6 but she's completely gone. AF was also really light this cycle. spotting the first 2 days, the 3rd day was normal w/small size clots 4/5th days were just spotting too. glad she's gone tho!! YaY!!

:hi: to everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

wish mine was short...mine has been lasting 7-9days..don't know if the cysts have anything to do with that or not..:(


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Girls Hope it is ok that I join you here in the o2ww.


Lisa / Love I have been feeling really down also. Can't seem to pick myself up. Give myself a pep talk and then within 5 mins I am crying again. Don't want to go out or do anything. My dh is also saying it will happen, he is being nice and thoughtful. Someone else at work is 10 weeks pregnant - it isn't official yet, I just heard from someone who should't really have told me. Am dreading going back to work after half term as she will probably be announcing it when I should be nearly getting ready to go on maternity leave. 

Sorry for the moan and sorry that you guys are feeling so down aswell. On here I don't feel so alone. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--:hugs: so sorry that you had a bad day yesterday. With all you are going through, it is totally understandable. And you are not crazy, you just have a lot on your plate right now, and that is going to create a lot of stress and anxiety. I am so glad you have a supportive OH who is standing by you through this--that is so important. And he is right, you know, it WILL happen again!! Thinking of you this week hun and sending you extra :hugs:!

Lisa--glad the witch's visit was short for you and you were able to indulge in some wonderful pampering! FX'd for you this month!

Bean--:hugs: I hope you are having a better day today as well hun and that this is your month! It is completely ok to have a good cry and feel a bit down when the hag shows, we all do it I think, I know I did. It is a testament to how much we care and long for our future forever babies!


----------



## loveanurse1

oh bean..sending you a big :hug:...i definitly can relate..i am going to be so bored and stir crazy after this surgery..i just know it..my dh is trying relentlessly to get me to go out to..but i just don't wanna do anything but lie around and mope..i am in this undeniable funk..i am sorry you have to go back to work and see another pregnant person when you should be holding your own forever baby.. that's how i felt last week..makes you :cry: all the more..my hear goes out to all of us who feel this way
lisa..hope you are feeling better ..it's nice to pamper ourselves once and awhile..who knows when my momma comes today maybe i will convince her to go get a pedi with me..i have virgin toes..:haha:
AFM: i have been cleaning the :shower:'s and doing :laundry: waiting on my family to arrive..my momma is coming in today to stay with me during my time off..she is bringing one of my brothers and his daughter and one of my sister's daughters..so i will be infested with family:rofl:..they will drive me :wacko: before it's all over with but i love them..did i ever tell you all that i have a rather large family..i have 7brothers and 4 sisters..i am the youngest girl..and the third to the youngest of us all..we are pretty close for the most part..
anyhoo while i am cleaning and when i am off i will be chilling and playing on the :comp: and deciding wether i want to :ignore: my cycle this month or jump on the band wagon again..i am rather :ninja: about it all..
what would you all do????


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - thinking about you hon...I'm so glad you have an awesome loving family...wow that's a lot of brothers and sisters...must be fun to all be together an get along. 

I would probably jump back on the band wagon and TTC as soon as I was able. I hope your surgery goes super smoothly and you have absolutely no issues hon. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thinking of you Love :) After my surgery I was wanting to stay at home and mope, and I wasn't supposed to TTC for 3 months...so 6weeks after surgery we got a dog instead! Hope you can find something to help you get through this :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

love--your family sounds great! I know that family can drive us insane sometimes, but always good to have their love and support, that is for sure! I am with Grand on the TTC, I would probably start TTC as soon as I was cleared to do so by the doc! 

Grey--your temps are still in the upper range, even with the dip, keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Amberyll :) :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..if you don't mind could you fill me in on the particulars of your surgery??did you have a cyst removed too???


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> grey..if you don't mind could you fill me in on the particulars of your surgery??did you have a cyst removed too???

I didn't, no. I had keyhole surgery to remove my right tube because I had an ectopic pregnancy. I was told not to try for 3 months to let myself heal and I waited 6 in the end. 
I hope that helps :)


----------



## LiSa2010

> *Lisa* - I don't know that much about clomid or soy but I have heard really positive and negative things about both of them. I would definitely check with your doctor before starting anything. I don't know if you need this but I tried Conceive Plus (like Preseed) for 2 cycles and really think it helped us...and it's definitely not controversial.

hey grand: I will be buying some conceive plus and instead softcups and trying them out the next two cycles before seeing the FS. FXd!!! I would love a bfp instead of seeing the FS! :winkwink: thanks!!!

:hi: everyone!!! hope everyone is doing well.

:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

How are you all doing today?

AFM: I am feeling a little better and just heard a fab story. Someone who I know through somebody else was trying for a while. Told that they needed IVF, so they sorted the money out only to go and get pregnant before they started IVF. I love positive happy stories. XXXXX


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI everyone, I'm finally back from my business trip and back to my normal schedule, I've got a lot of catching up to do!! Just thought I'd give ya all an update though. Af came on the 16th, so I'm back with you all here. CD 7 today. My best friend lost her baby on the weekend, and my cousine is heading into the hosipital to be induced today. Needless to say its been an emotional time for me! Just taking things a day at a time right now. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## LiSa2010

bean, I love that story... Im always positive about things and this TTC journey has put a damper on my attitude.. but Im working on getting myself back :thumbup: Im trying not to put so much stress on myself this cycle and just let it happen..Im going to try a couple of things before seeing the FS in April.. FXd for all of us in the OTWW...

imp: welcome back! sorry the :witch: got you! so sorry about your friend. I hope your cousin has a safe labor, will say a prayer for her. you are one day ahead of me...Im on CD8 today...should be O in the next 5-7 days...

:hi: everyone!

FXd this is our month ladies!!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

not much to say but :hi:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Lisa I tend to O a little later in my cycle, I'm thinking closer to the next 7-10 days for me. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Love :hi:

Lisa - I agree totally. This month I have got to be far less stressed. It is difficult in some ways as the clomid does seem to be giving me some dodgy side effects. Hopefully they will pass soon though. XX

Got to keep get more PMA and keep it. XX


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, finally found this thread.. as CD 5 for me, witch should be on her way out soon, I hope.. hope your all doing well.. I so thought last month would be my month, maybe thats why it wasnt.. I totally understand trying to relax but it does get hard with something we want so bad.. here's hoping we all get our forever babies soon!


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello ladies. I know I haven't written here in a while, but I have been reading every word and cheering everyone on. I'm not quite ready to join on here again, but I will soon. I just don't want anyone to forget about me, and then I'm a stranger on here. :blush:
xo


----------



## loveanurse1

Anna..i have been praying for you and wondering how you have been doing..glad to hear from you...take your time and stop in and see us when you can..:hugs:

afm: night before surgery...nervous..God Bless you all


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - We won't forget about you - you take the time you need to heal and come back whenever you want. :hugs:

*Love* - thinking about you hon. Good luck with surgery and speedy healing.


----------



## shelleney

Love: good luck with your surgery Hun :hugs:
Thinking of you, and wishing you well....
xx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Anna, we could never forget about you. I speak on behalf of the others when I say that we have all been thinking about you alot lately. We completely understand why you have not been posting, and we will all welcome you back with open arms when you are ready to return. Much love to you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--I think about you every day, hun! There is no way that I or any of these other wonderful ladies will ever forget about you, we love you! Take all the time that you need right now, and know that we will be here waiting for your return! :hugs:

Love--Thinking of you and praying for you today and hope that the surgery is a success! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thinking of you Anna xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna, I certainly have not forgotten you, think of you everytime I come on here :hugs:

Shell - Happy 5 weeks :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## wtt :)

my cycle this month is so confusing that i don't even know where i'm at right now and not sure if i even o'ed yet (that would be a good thing since DH decided to start ttc a week after ovulation - all of a sudden :dohh: :haha:) 
Anyway, just wanted to say i LOVE the idea of the OTWW :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa7

Anna, take all the time you need. I can 't say it better than everyone already has. We are here for you when you're ready. :hugs:

Love, good luck with your surgery tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: wtt: welcome... this OTWW sucks... LOL 

love/anna: sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs:

afm: CD10... 3-5 more days until O. will be having :sex: CD10, CD12, CD14-CD16. I've read from ladies posting on here that the lucky day is the day b4 O so with those days, I'd say Im covered.

:hi: everyone!

good luck to all the OTWW!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--looks like you have a good plan in place, hope you catch that egg!! fx'd for you!

Love--hope everything went well! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

thank you Lisa! :) haha i know it sucks but we can't make time go faster or can we? :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

haha, i know... LOL :nope:

if it was up to me, we would O right after AF was gone LOL LOL but then guess what!? we have to wait for the TWW... it's a lose lose situation for us... LOL


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> haha, i know... LOL :nope:
> 
> if it was up to me, we would O right after AF was gone LOL LOL but then guess what!? we have to wait for the TWW... it's a lose lose situation for us... LOL

true :haha: or just make cycles 10 days long/short but then that would mean our bodies won't have enough time to prepare for pregnancy so i guess it's best the way it is... :coffee:


----------



## LiSa2010

i guess...Eve and her Apple :nope: LOL! all in good fun though... :thumbup:

so you're not sure where you are in your cycle?


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> i guess...Eve and her Apple :nope: LOL! all in good fun though... :thumbup:
> 
> so you're not sure where you are in your cycle?

nope no clue. lol I don't even know if that +OPK i put on my chart was actually a positive and my temperatures are normally not that low. Here's my chart if you wanna look at it:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f0491


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Hello ladies. I know I haven't written here in a while, but I have been reading every word and cheering everyone on. I'm not quite ready to join on here again, but I will soon. I just don't want anyone to forget about me, and then I'm a stranger on here. :blush:
> xo

You will NEVER be a stranger on here. Take your time, Anna. We're here when you're ready. 

AFM: I guess that I'm back in here now, sort of. First official :witch: since the MC. And as soon as she's gone, we'll have an ultrasound to look at the ovaries. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: OTWWers!!

wtt: i was temping back in Dec and Jan but stopped b/c it was stressing me out... don't really know much about charts... sorry I couldn't be more help with that... 

sam: hope the :witch: leaves soon. hope your ultrasound goes well. :hugs:

:hi: everyone!

afm: CD11 today and DTD yesterday YaY!! :happydance:. haven't had any EWCM yet but hoping to see some soon...

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

ooh :dust: Lisa! Thanks for your comments :flower: Normally, charting does let me know when i ovulated and if my assumptions are correct, i might actually have a good chance to have caught the egg since i ovulated very late in my cycle (happens from time to time) but only time will tell. Not gonna stress over it too much :D


----------



## GreyGirl

wtt :) said:


> nope no clue. lol I don't even know if that +OPK i put on my chart was actually a positive and my temperatures are normally not that low. Here's my chart if you wanna look at it:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f0491

Your chart is looking fabulous by the way! When are you testing?


----------



## wtt :)

GreyGirl said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> nope no clue. lol I don't even know if that +OPK i put on my chart was actually a positive and my temperatures are normally not that low. Here's my chart if you wanna look at it:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f0491
> 
> Your chart is looking fabulous by the way! When are you testing?Click to expand...

:haha: when i find out when i actually ovulated! right now i am not sure at all but i will wait and see. Once i find out, i will think about when to test ;)


----------



## LiSa2010

wtt: how long are your cycles? do you know your LP (lutheal phase)?


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> wtt: how long are your cycles? do you know your LP (lutheal phase)?

lately they've been about 30-35 days long with an average LP of about 14, sometimes shorter. Normally my temperatures are way higher after ovulation which is why i think i only ovulated a couple days ago :shrug: :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you can find out soon wtt...I hate confusing cycles too, if only they would cooperate. 

AFM: I'm officially back here. The wicked :witch: caught me today. I'm not overly surprised considering (due to medical restrictions) we only managed to :sex: 3 times...
Hopefully we can get a LOT more action this month and I wanna swamp the egg with choices. I'm on my 3rd cycle TTC and it's getting me down, I know others wait a lot lot longer, I'm just having an impatient first day of cycle. Sorry for whining.


----------



## wtt :)

thanks :flower:

and sorry about the witch! :hugs: Good luck for this cycle!!!! :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

wtt: have you tested at all? according to your chart you are at CD31 and AF should be arriving soon.. don't want to get your hopes up but, I say if you temp keeps going up, you should test in the next few days... FXd for you!! lots of baby dust :dust: to you... :thumbup:

:hi: grey: so sorry the :witch: got you... :hugs: hoping this is our month!!! this is my 3rd cycle TTC too after m/c... and it did get me down when I got my bfn but I rebounded rather quickly and hoping you do too.... would love for all of us to join the Femmes Fetales PAL thread... :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> wtt: have you tested at all? according to your chart you are at CD31 and AF should be arriving soon.. don't want to get your hopes up but, I say if you temp keeps going up, you should test in the next few days... FXd for you!! lots of baby dust :dust: to you... :thumbup:

thank you :flower: no, haven't tested because i don't even know when i ovulated (the one line on my chart could be incorrect) plus DH decided to throw away the condoms a week after said ovulation (if i did). The only way i could have gotten pregnant is if i ovulated 2 days ago or somewhere around there but i doubt it. I am mainly waiting for AF to show but if by some miracle she won't then of course i will test :D


----------



## LiSa2010

wtt :) said:


> thank you :flower: no, haven't tested because i don't even know when i ovulated (the one line on my chart could be incorrect) plus DH decided to throw away the condoms a week after said ovulation (if i did). The only way i could have gotten pregnant is if i ovulated 2 days ago or somewhere around there but i doubt it. I am mainly waiting for AF to show but if by some miracle she won't then of course i will test :D

oh okay gotcha.... I have everything Xd for you.... :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> thank you :flower: no, haven't tested because i don't even know when i ovulated (the one line on my chart could be incorrect) plus DH decided to throw away the condoms a week after said ovulation (if i did). The only way i could have gotten pregnant is if i ovulated 2 days ago or somewhere around there but i doubt it. I am mainly waiting for AF to show but if by some miracle she won't then of course i will test :D
> 
> oh okay gotcha.... I have everything Xd for you.... :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha men! thank you! :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey and Lisa--3rd time is the charm ladies! I got my BFP on our 3rd cycle trying after our m/c, so I'm hoping 3 is the lucky number for you ladies as well!!

wtt-- hope you are able to sort out when AF will arrive so you can start working for your BFP!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: OTWWers,

Thought I would be back with you yesterday but I am currently in limboland.
AF has not shown her ugly face which I am very pleased about, but I tested this morning and :bfn:

So its a waiting game now.

Hope everyone here is ok and gearing up for O day, plenty of :sex: for all of you this month and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

:wave: to everyone
surgery went well..had to have the whole left ovary removed with fallopian tube..she also found my uterus was binded to my bowel..she cleaned it up and put some medication on it to prevent them from adhering again..hope it works
pelvic rest for me for 6 long weeks..my dh is already :sulk: about it..me i have to totally :ignore: the urge to have :sex: around o time which is a week or so away..(hey i might just be feeling good by then :dohh:) the things we do when when we have :baby:fever..lol
she did say the right ovary should kick in and ovulate every month..so when i am allowed i guess i 'll get back into the swing of things..
so i may or may not be on here a lot..if i get on i may just to snoop and keep abreast of what my bnb friends are up too.
oh by the way...to add salt to an already aggravated wound..they put me on the maternity ward and the housekeepers and techs kept congratulating me on my :baby: (that i did NOT have) and to make it worse..i should be on maternity leave right now not convalescent..it's enough to make me :cry:
and i feel like i did have a c-section..even my discharge nurse said"we are not use to having gynecological patients up here just, postpartum" ..she meant well but it made me grit my teeth. Oh and i am bleeding again after the surgery as they had to use clamps to manipulate my uterus so i am having like a mini period again.:grr:
anyhoo while i am sipping on my non carbonated beverages and eating :pizza: tonight, since i have been craving it...i will cheer you lovely ladies on
gl catching that heuvo..wish it was me..can you tell i'm :sulk:ing


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> :wave: to everyone
> surgery went well..had to have the whole left ovary removed with fallopian tube..she also found my uterus was binded to my bowel..she cleaned it up and put some medication on it to prevent them from adhering again..hope it works
> pelvic rest for me for 6 long weeks..my dh is already :sulk: about it..me i have to totally :ignore: the urge to have :sex: around o time which is a week or so away..(hey i might just be feeling good by then :dohh:) the things we do when when we have :baby:fever..lol
> she did say the right ovary should kick in and ovulate every month..so when i am allowed i guess i 'll get back into the swing of things..
> so i may or may not be on here a lot..if i get on i may just to snoop and keep abreast of what my bnb friends are up too.
> oh by the way...to add salt to an already aggravated wound..they put me on the maternity ward and the housekeepers and techs kept congratulating me on my :baby: (that i did NOT have) and to make it worse..i should be on maternity leave right now not convalescent..it's enough to make me :cry:
> and i feel like i did have a c-section..even my discharge nurse said"we are not use to having gynecological patients up here just, postpartum" ..she meant well but it made me grit my teeth. Oh and i am bleeding again after the surgery as they had to use clamps to manipulate my uterus so i am having like a mini period again.:grr:
> anyhoo while i am sipping on my non carbonated beverages and eating :pizza: tonight, since i have been craving it...i will cheer you lovely ladies on
> gl catching that heuvo..wish it was me..can you tell i'm :sulk:ing

Glad you're out of surgery now, I'm gobsmacked they put you in the maternity ward - how insensitive can you get?! I hope you heal quickly and the 6 weeks goes fast. This is the hard part now, but it will go fast, you just need to find something to distract you :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..sorry to hear the witch got you..maybe next month we will both catch that eggy..i am just as frustrated as you..3-4 cycles seems like such a short time compared to others but sooooo long to me :(..
enjoy your bd rest phase..and we'll get back on that horse right away again next month


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--I am so glad that you are out of surgery and on the road to recovery. Like Grey, I'm aggravated on your behalf that they had the audacity and insensitivity to put you in the maternity ward! That is insane! If I were you, when you are feeling better, you should do a letter of complaint to the Hospital Administration/Patient Services about it. 

I hope your recovery goes quickly (quicker than expected!) and before you know it you will be back to BDing for your forever baby with us! 

Much love and hugs to you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Love I agree with the others about putting you on the maternity ward. That must have been very distressing. When I had to go to hospital the day before my d & c I was shocked that I had to go back to where I had my scan. Had to go past and sit by people waiting for thier scans. I don't know if that is normal or not, but it was horrible. 

XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean-- :hugs: That is awful, I had to experience something similar. The U/S department for my gyn's practice is in the very same office and they share a waiting room. After I lost my little peanut in September, I had to have my followup U/S (to make sure my uterus was clean) in the same office and had to sit there with 3-4 other ladies all well into their bumps. It was a very hard thing to do.


----------



## Beanwood

Amber it sounds like the doctors, hospital etc..... need to be alot more sensitive. The thing is the situation that Love, you and myself found ourselves in could have been so easily avoided with a bit of thought and sensitivity to peoples personal situations. Sorry hun that you experinced that situation also. XX


----------



## shelleney

Its terrible, isnt it Ladies? And it seems that it happens around the globe. You wouldve thought that somebody would realise, and make some changes.
When I had my ectopic, I had to go to the hospital for blood tests every 48hours to see if my HCG levels were rising or falling. Anyways, the phlebotomist lives right in the middle of antenatal assessment. So I had to sit in the waiting room with women with all different sized bumps, rubbing their bumps, looking at scan pictures, all sorts. Every other day for a month. It was heartbreaking :cry:

Sorry for the rant. Just had to get it out! :growlmad:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

2 days late, 14dpo, BFN on FRER :dohh:


----------



## shelleney

NewToAllThis said:


> 2 days late, 14dpo, BFN on FRER :dohh:

:happydance: keep up the PMA xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry for the :bfn: new..gl to you


----------



## IMPPEARL

HI, everyone! 

Love hope your feeling better soon, and the weeks fly by for you! That would have been hard! 

afm, cd11 and still just taking things are they come. I have another of dh's friends 30th bday tonight. And low and behold I just was informed his wife is prego! She just past her 3 months. I'm feeling totally surounded and like I can't give dh what he is now openly admitting daily that he really wants. :cry:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Imp. Im so sorry you're feeling bad Hun. But you will give DH what he wants (what you both want) it just takes time sometimes. Hope the party isnt too upsetting. Try to avoid the preggo lady if at all possible. Im here if you need to talk :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: imp..it'll happen..my dr told me that on average it takes most couples without any fertility issues 6 mos to a yr to conceive..


----------



## NewToAllThis

AF has arrived - I'm out for another month. Having a few :wine: and :beer: to help me cope. 36 on Monday and a week til due date, feeling quite bereft.


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

new..let me give you a big :hug:..here's to a new month of hope and trying..Happy early Birthday sweety


----------



## shelleney

Oh New. Im so sorry Hun :hugs:
I really believed that this was your month...im sorry if I helped to get your hopes up too much :blush:
Hope you have a wonderful birthday :cake:
Have plenty of food, plenty of wine, enjoy spending time with your DH.
We are all here to support you during your due date, Hun.
Take care my lovely xx


----------



## Beanwood

New so sorry that af has got you. XX


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: New, so sorry. I hoped it was your month. We're here through your due date :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--:hugs: so sorry the hag got you! Spoil yourself with some wine and sushi and fx'd that March is your month hun!!


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - so sorry hon she found you and that your memorial due date and your bday are coming up...Have some drinks and enjoy your OH. Do whatever you want to do...this is your special day tomorrow!


----------



## Amberyll23

New--Happy Birthday, hun!:cake:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amberyll23 said:


> New--Happy Birthday, hun!:cake:

Thanks very much, I've had a lovely day.


----------



## grandbleu

Squeaking in another *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

Glad you enjoyed your day! :flower:


----------



## Beanwood

Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuu. XX


----------



## wtt :)

Happy B-Day! :cake: :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

H'Day New!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you had a great birthday! Spoilt lots?

I'm feeling optimistic about this cycle, really hoping it's 3rd time lucky. It's the cycle that mirrors my first pregnancy last year, so it'd be all the same milestones...hopefully that'll be a good thing if I get pregnant this cycle like I hope...:witch: nearly left so hopefully our efforts can begin really soon!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: all

grey: keeping everything crossed for you!!

wtt: did you test or did AF show her face?

afm: im either CD14 or CD15. do you guys count spotting as CD1? Ive read that first day of AF is first day of actual bleed and that was Feb16, the day after spotting and thats why Im putting down CD14 or 15.... IDK LoL :shrug: Ive been DTD every other day since AF left and using softcups right after. yay!! 

hope everyone is doing well. 

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> wtt: did you test or did AF show her face?

nope no AF but i think that i did in fact ovulate later than i thought :lol: so i am just waiting :coffee:


----------



## LiSa2010

uhh, I hate when that happens. I O 14 days later than what I thought one month and it screwewd eveything up and missed my window that month....sucked really bad! LOL

good luck to you!! r u going to test or just wait to see what happens?

:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

hi girls

grey -fingers crossed for you.

Lisa - sounds like you are covering all bases.

wtt - good luck.

afm - well bd not going great. My 3 year od accidently poked dh in the eye sunday night and he has damaged the surface of his eye. He is in a lot of pain and can't open it. Anyway I told him we have got to do it I can't waste a clomid cycle. So we have just dtd - blimey it was hard work. So we did it saturday and today. Don't think we will be able to do it again. Ugghhhh. XX


----------



## wtt :)

LiSa2010 said:


> uhh, I hate when that happens. I O 14 days later than what I thought one month and it screwewd eveything up and missed my window that month....sucked really bad! LOL
> 
> good luck to you!! r u going to test or just wait to see what happens?
> 
> :hugs:

well for me it would actually be a good thing if i did O later this time! :haha: Maybe DH just "knew" when i o'ed so spontaneously decided to DTD without protection right then? 
I will just wait and see... :coffee:


----------



## LiSa2010

Bean: so sorry BD is not going so great this month... poor hubby, I hope he starts to feel better real soon... keeping everything Xd that those times were enough for his :spermy: to catch the eggy...remember it only takes one time.... good luck!!

wtt: oh sounds very very good for you....FXd for you!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

gl everyone..
sam..thinking of you
afm:..cheering you all from the sidelines..packing up all my maternity clothes and anything that resembles pregnancy..tired of looking at it..and it's taking up space..when the time is right, i'll break it out..


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies, stopping in for a peek at how you are coming along!

Grey--great PMA for this cycle already! I am keeping my fx'd for you and hoping for your March Madness BFP!!

Lisa--hey hun! CD1 is your first day of actual bleed. hope you are catching that egg!

wtt--hope your DH's instincts paid off and you caught that egg this month!

Bean--your poor hubby! I hope he is feeling better soon. And good for you in making sure you still got some action in. I hope you caught the egg!

love--:hugs: still thinking of you every day hun and hope your recovery is moving along well!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys. How are you all doing? 
I'm having internet troubles at home, so have to log on whereever I can...sorry ifI can't post much. I think about you all every day though. Keeping up the PMA so far, really hoping it works out this month...just want it to go a bit faster!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: everyone!
Hope everyone is ok. Special hello to love, hope you are recovering well from your surgery and keeping up the PMA!
Sorry I can't mention everyone individually but I'd be here all day as this thread moves so fast!!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day.
CD4 today and trying to gear myself up for yet another month TTC!


----------



## LiSa2010

hi everyone!
love: how are you doing?

amber: thanks! i hope i do too!! FXd

:hi: to all the OTWWers!

afm: cd15 and have been having cramps on and off the past 3 days. O pains? I havent had any EWCM like I usually do either. I was drinking grapefruit juice but i guess that didnt help. I am using pre-seed and softcups and doing SMEP. well lets see what happens. I can already feel myself out this cycle. IDK :shrug: 

hope everyone is well. 

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

morning ladies..hope you all are doing well and catching your eggy..
new..glad to hear your birthday went well
afm: still recouping..it's been a week since surgery..not suppose to have :sex: for 3-6wks...snuck one in though.:haha:....it was the most gentle non painful event..:rofl:..i now know that the cyst caused me some discomfort during our bd sessions..
still cheering you all from the sidelines..i am like sam..hoping you all get your :bfp: soon
neffie/anna..hoping you are doing ok..


----------



## Beanwood

Hey everybody - hello.

Love hope you are ok. XX


----------



## GradMommy

Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind if I join into this thread! DH and I are in our third month of TTC! Right now I'm CD#5 and have a wonderful feeling about this month! So I'm doing prenatals, VitB Complex, and robitussin to help thin out the CM.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: gradmommy, welcome!
you've come to a great thread. 

this is my 3rd cycle as well and Im feeling excited, positive and optimistic about this cycle too... good luck to you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GradMommy

Thank you for the welcome! Lisa - do you have a "gut feeling" down to your toes that this month could be *it*?? I can't explain it, I'm just laughing, happy optomistic and bouncing around! :happydance: 

So excited and ready for a December :baby: !!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Grandmommy

Hi everybody - again.

I want a december baby tooooooooo.....xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG yes and Im confident that I dtd on the right days....Im so excited...

:happydance: YaY!! :happydance: YaY!! :happydance: YaY!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome Grad!


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Lisa! - Can you please tell me how you got your chart and journal on the same line without needing the link written? 

AFM: CD7, really big dip this morning, pretty sure it can't be ovulation this early, but really weird. I might do an opk this afternoon just in case and see if we need to dtd or not. 
Still staying positive that this could be my 3rd time lucky month. I haven't lost all the weight I wanted to, I'm a little disappointed in myself, but I remind myself I only really have one vice - Chocolate! I have never drank, smoked, took drugs or eaten tonnes of junk, but PCOS means I cling onto any weight. I have cut down a bit on Chocolate but it's my one pleasure food, so it's really hard. I'm currently 5' 4" and 13stone...so I know I'm overweight (some would say obese) but I do exercise and walk my dog daily, I have an 'easy shaper' and I am trying to get in more fruit and veg. 
Anyone else have trouble with their weight? Does anyone know if sugar, like from chocolate, affects your fertility chances? If I had evidence of it stopping me be pregnant then maybe it would help me cut down/stop....hope you girls can help!!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--I have had weight issues since I graduated from college. I have never read or heard that chocolate causes any issues with fertility. The one thing you need to be careful of is that chocolate does contain caffeine, so that can have an impact on implantation if you overindulge on chocolate that contains higher amounts. I really would not be too concerned, because women still drink coffee and the like while pregnant/ttc, they just have to cut back some. When I get near O, I usually stop any caffeine intake and then about 10dpo, I work in a little chocolate here and there. I have completely stayed off coffee and soda with caffeine though since my BFP. But I will sneak in some chocolate every couple days or so, and my md said that is perfectly fine.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LiSa2010

grey: for your chart, go to FF and on the Menu bar, click, Sharing, then Home Page Setup. You will see: Your Charting Home Page Web Address: it should say https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/(It should end with a 6 digit number/letter that is unique to you). Copy this address and go to User CP to edit your signature. on the advance signature window click on the icon that says Insert Link, a window will open where you paste the FF address...click okay (this will copy the address twice but the second address will be hi-lighted and this is where you type, "My Chart" or whatever you want to call it....

for your journal, go to your journal and copy the web address on the address bar...and follow the same process above, (click Insert Link, etc)

hope it works...let me know...


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies,
so I'm officially in the TWW... Im feeling excited and positive about this cycle... really hoping my gut is right... FXd we all catch/caught the egg..

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

yay good luck Lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

hey wtt, come join me on the Femmes Fetales TWW: TTCAL Femmes Fetales: Making March Babies TWW (18 BFPs!)

once we know we've O'd we go over to the sister thread... the group of ladies are so wonderful... that's where I'll be posting from now on... come on over!!! lol :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..i am a little overweight..i am not familiar with your "stone" weight system..i am 5'5 almost 5'6 and weigh 174..and i do know when i exercise and eat right i always seem to end up pregnant..but i do eat chocolate..don't know much about it's affects on fertility..i would agree with ambers assessment of it and containing caffeine..it should be fine in moderation.
good luck everyone catching that eggy this month..
grad....welcome


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> When I get near O, I usually stop any caffeine intake and then about 10dpo, I work in a little chocolate here and there. I have completely stayed off coffee and soda with caffeine though since my BFP. But I will sneak in some chocolate every couple days or so, and my md said that is perfectly fine.
> 
> Hope that helps!

Thank you! Yes it does help, I'll try and cut back around O time and beyond. More manageable than stopping altogether - gotta have something to enjoy!



LiSa2010 said:


> grey: for your chart, go to FF and on the Menu bar, click, Sharing, then Home Page Setup. You will see: Your Charting Home Page Web Address: it should say https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/(It should end with a 6 digit number/letter that is unique to you). Copy this address and go to User CP to edit your signature. on the advance signature window click on the icon that says Insert Link, a window will open where you paste the FF address...click okay (this will copy the address twice but the second address will be hi-lighted and this is where you type, "My Chart" or whatever you want to call it....
> 
> for your journal, go to your journal and copy and paste the web address on the address bar...and follow the same process above, (click Insert Link, etc)
> 
> hope it works...let me know...

Thank you - very helpful! Sorted now finally thanks to you :)



LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies,
> so I'm officially in the TWW... Im feeling excited and positive about this cycle... really hoping my gut is right... FXd we all catch/caught the egg..
> 
> :hugs:

Good luck in the 2WW and hope you get your :bfp: at the end of it!



loveanurse1 said:


> grey..i am a little overweight..i am not familiar with your "stone" weight system..i am 5'5 almost 5'6 and weigh 174..and i do know when i exercise and eat right i always seem to end up pregnant..but i do eat chocolate..don't know much about it's affects on fertility..i would agree with ambers assessment of it and containing caffeine..it should be fine in moderation.
> good luck everyone catching that eggy this month..
> grad....welcome

There are 14lbs in a stone in England. So in American I'm about 182lbs. I'm considered obese, but I'm not as physically 'big' as other people my weight. With PCOS we often have more muscle (hidden under fat sadly) than other women so can be heavier than we look. 
Thanks for your help re chocolate :)


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..thanks for the info..some might also consider me obese although i don't look it..but what are numbers anyway????


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey, you weigh less than me and I'm about an inch shorter than you, so you are just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I feel a little more hopeful :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:thumbup:I'm a shorty LOL and almost 170lbs and it's so hard to shed anything these days.. I also don't look like I weigh that much but I know I do (weighed myself yesterday) and Im only shy by 2lbs of being 170... :nope: I am considered obese by my doc and wants me to watch my diet... the thing is that I don't have a sweet tooth and I don't eat junk foods. I think the thing that is doing me in is my age and the fact that I don't exercise. I know that once I become preggo, I will definitely have to watch my diet, but I know I'll be fine once that happens cuz it'll give me something to actually motivate me to watch what I eat. 

not sure about chocolate and fertility issues...I think you're fine too grey...


----------



## Beanwood

Oh guys - am stressing cause only dtd on saturday and tuesday. Dh is not well. Blimey feel like I might scream at him - I only have 4 rounds of clomid including this month plus all the crappy side effects that you get from it. Ugghhh am really grrrrrrrr with him. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

bean..does he know how many rounds you get???..i'm sorry you are having an "incompatible time" with your dh...but once or twice is sometimes all it takes..:)
try and keep your pma up..:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

thanks hun - have had a bad day.

Yeah he does know how many rounds thats why I am so grrrrrrr with him. THink I have convinced him to do it in the morning. Will have to get up at about 6.00 am and hope that kids stay asleep. How romantic.

One of the ladies that has just had a baby at work came in with the baby today. OMG he is gorgeous. Got a bit knotted inside though - thinking it would have been next if it wasnt for blighted ovum. aggghhhhhh

hope everybody else is ok and that i havent moaned to much.

Love - how are you feeling? x


----------



## loveanurse1

aww..sorry you had a bad day..i work nights and my dh is stay at home dad and we have had some trouble timing things too..very frustrating..


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hi ladies!
I'm glad the topic of weight has come up because it's something that has been on my mind a lot lately. Here's my story:

I'm 5'5'' and have always kept to 150-155 pounds; not super skinny but normal, and I always went to the gym and kept active. Well, after my ectopic in the summer I stopped going to the gym and started eating for comfort...so it shouldn't have come as a surprise when I was weighed at the doctor's office last week and they said I was 169 pounds. :cry: Of course, I went home and ate two chocolate bars (!!!)...but the defining moment came when I went to try on bras a couple of days later...I saw myself in the mirror and it was like I was looking at my body for the first time in months. I was so disappointed in myself and just hated what I saw.
Well, I've finally decided to do something about it, and I've started taking a Kung Fu class this week! It's Monday, Wednesday and Saturday for 2 hours each night, and MAN is it a workout! My muscles have been screaming all week, but it feels so good to be active again. Also, I've been trying to eat healthier, but it's hard. Food has become such a crutch for me. When I feel sad, I want chocolate or candy, and lately I've been feeling sad almost constantly. :sad: 

So, I was wondering if you ladies would like to make some sort of pact together - a weight loss pact! I don't mean an intensive diet and weighing sessions, I just mean we try to be supportive of each other and talk about any progress we might be making, and try to talk each other away from that bar of chocolate! 
Also, it would be a welcomed distraction from the all-consuming TTC...


----------



## loveanurse1

oh anna i am in..i am in a similar situation as yourself..i am 5'5 almost 5'6 and normally weigh around 150-155..i was training for a 5k run last yr when i came up pregnant with the twins..i gained quite a bit of weight around the middle..after i lost them i just never had the motivation to lose it..the holidays came and i went up to 183..the highest i'be been without being pregnant...so i started dieting and exercising at the new yr..but had a detour with my health issues this last month..i have lost since the new yr..i now weigh 173-174ish...so i have made progress..but i have not been able to exercise since all of this..hoping to hop back into it once i get feeling better..and i too run to my comfort foods since all of this..
your kick boxing class sounds devine..
hope to hear your progress soon..:)


----------



## loveanurse1

btw..you'll start feeling better emotionally as well..exercise releases endorphins..endorphins make you happy...as happy as we ttc'rs can get anyway..:)


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Can I join your weight and healthy eating chat?
I am only 5ft3 (very short) and have struggled with my weight since I started taking the Pill (BCP) when I was 16 (neartly 8 years ago). I have always been on some diet or another since then, but ive always been a yo-yo dieter. I lose lots of weight, then things start to slip and i put it all back on - and then some!
When I got to my heaviest, 2 years ago, I was 155lbs. I know that doesnt sound like a lot, but it is when you're only 5ft3! I started a diet called Slimming World, and it really works! I managed to get down to 136lbs before I got pregnant with Baby C last year, but like many of you, started comfort eating after my loss.
I finally started to lose the weight again, and got down to 137lbs...but now Im pregnant again! Im hoping not to gain too much weight with this pregnancy, but ive already shot up to 142lbs! ooops!

Anyways, regarding chocolate consumption, I didnt cut down when TTC, and I still got my BFP. And im not cutting down during my pregnancy either. I dont drink, smoke or take drugs - its my only vice. Actually, ALL food is my vice. I LOVE my food! 

Good luck to all of you who are trying to lose weight. You have my full support!
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

oh shell..you are welcome anytime..babies grow well with healthy exercise and healthy eating..and 142 is not terrible..you're gonna be fine..


----------



## GreyGirl

Great idea Anna! I'm in! 
I think weight and TTC do get linked due to comfort eating. I was 182ish before I got pregnant, then it's gone up and down but stayed within 7lbs either side of it. 
I was doing slimming world when I got pregnant last time, when I lost the baby I stopped as I needed a break, I didn't find the group very positive. I know I should get back on the wagon as it did work, but my comfort is still needed, I wish I didn't crave sweet things like chocolate and could just eat when hungry like others do.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm so glad that the weight thing has been raised. I too struggle with my weight, am 5' 4'' and weigh around 15 stone (210lb). Eek, even saying it makes me ashamed :blush:
I lost loads for my wedding but it wasn't easy, I really struggle to lose it. I am now the heaviest I hace ever been. Tried every diet under the sun, even the slimming world lady gave up on me whilst I was dieting for the wedding. Visited docs a couple of months ago and mentioned it and he tested my female testosterone levels as he thought I might have PCOS. All came back normal and so did thyroid.:shrug: I guess I'm just fat!

I have comfort eaten for Britain since the m/c, can't help it, its the only thing that makes me happy at the moment and I know its not helping my TTC efforts but I do eat healthily too, plenty if fruit, veg and water.
Lets support each other.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Anna, I am in!:thumbup: I've been struggling with weight for 6 years. slowly but surely my weight just keeps going up and I know it's partly because I wasn't eating right and also bcuz I don't exercise. if I could eat fruits, veggies, and fish everyday, I would but I have a man and daughter that love to eat, and I am just too lazy to cook 2 meals...hubby has a sweet tooth and likes to eat junk food but he has been watching his food intake recently which has made me want to join him... the past week he's been buying fruit salad and bringing it home to snack on instead of snacking on junk food. I think for me, my biggest problem is the not exercising bcuz I do watch what I eat, I may fall off the wagon here and there LOL :haha: but it's not everyday so if I was exercising on a daily or weekly basis, I know I could be where I want to be... ideally I would love to lose 25-40lbs....realistically, I'd be happy losing 10-20lbs, which I think it's doable for me if I stay motivated enough to keep it going...


----------



## Amberyll23

Count me in too! New--do not feel ashamed, you are not alone, you are right where I am, exactly! I used to be extremely active, karate, went to state tennis, played on college tennis team. Weight always fluctuated after school, but I had a nasty fall a few years back where I fractured my right ankle in 3 places and was laid up for months because of surgeries and rehab. Never got back into my active lifestyle after that and weight shot up. 

Would love to participate in a Femmes Fetales weight loss pact!! :bodyb:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm so glad that the weight thing has been raised. I too struggle with my weight, am 5' 4'' and weigh around 15 stone (210lb). Eek, even saying it makes me ashamed :blush:
> I lost loads for my wedding but it wasn't easy, I really struggle to lose it. I am now the heaviest I hace ever been. Tried every diet under the sun, even the slimming world lady gave up on me whilst I was dieting for the wedding. Visited docs a couple of months ago and mentioned it and he tested my female testosterone levels as he thought I might have PCOS. All came back normal and so did thyroid.:shrug: I guess I'm just fat!
> 
> I have comfort eaten for Britain since the m/c, can't help it, its the only thing that makes me happy at the moment and I know its not helping my TTC efforts but I do eat healthily too, plenty if fruit, veg and water.
> Lets support each other.

Please don't feel ashamed, not here. We're the group who'll understand what it's like, we know how it feels more than others out there. We'll all get healthy together :)
Anyone use wii fit? I've found when I use it daily my weight does go down, but eventually I always get too busy and then it creeps up again. My main form of exercise at the moment is walking my dog and 'easy shaper;.

What do you currently do and what do you want to add in? (That question is to everyone who's in the weight loss aim)


----------



## Beanwood

Girls I will join also if thats ok. Trouble is just talking about dieting is making me hungry.
New i have put on nearly a stone since mc - comfort eating also and drinking. 
I do have underactive thyroid though so guess that is an issue. 
All my clothes are tight and I hate the way that I feel. XX

My tea tonight is pizza and chips - that is not a good start. XX


Good luck everybody. X


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that the weight thing has been raised. I too struggle with my weight, am 5' 4'' and weigh around 15 stone (210lb). Eek, even saying it makes me ashamed :blush:
> I lost loads for my wedding but it wasn't easy, I really struggle to lose it. I am now the heaviest I hace ever been. Tried every diet under the sun, even the slimming world lady gave up on me whilst I was dieting for the wedding. Visited docs a couple of months ago and mentioned it and he tested my female testosterone levels as he thought I might have PCOS. All came back normal and so did thyroid.:shrug: I guess I'm just fat!
> 
> I have comfort eaten for Britain since the m/c, can't help it, its the only thing that makes me happy at the moment and I know its not helping my TTC efforts but I do eat healthily too, plenty if fruit, veg and water.
> Lets support each other.
> 
> Please don't feel ashamed, not here. We're the group who'll understand what it's like, we know how it feels more than others out there. We'll all get healthy together :)
> Anyone use wii fit? I've found when I use it daily my weight does go down, but eventually I always get too busy and then it creeps up again. My main form of exercise at the moment is walking my dog and 'easy shaper;.
> 
> What do you currently do and what do you want to add in? (That question is to everyone who's in the weight loss aim)Click to expand...

I joined a gym in the new year and have been going 2/3 times a week. Haven't been for past two weeks since I discovered I was being made 'at risk of redundancy', just got a bit depressed and stopped going.
Am definitely going back next week though....

My aim is to keep up the gym, at least twice a week. Also, cut down on caffeine and alcohol and pick less at food. I don't eat crap, I just eat more than I should of normal food.
I have always struggled with my weight and come from a family where the whole of my dads side have weight problems, some of them are HUGE - so I count myself lucky that although I am overweight I look relatively normal in comparison.

I did slimming world before the wedding and stuck to it religiously and only lost 9lb in a year. I switched to laxatives 6 weeks before the wedding and lost another half a stone. I am not proud of it but was desperate to look nice in my dress - I definitely will not be repeating the experience.
I have put on 2.5 stone since the wedding despite promising myself I wouldn't put it back on.

Can I ask a question - if my female testosterone levels are normal, does that mean I definitely don't have PCOS??
Just been concerned that I may have it and that may be the reason I can't get pregnant?
My periods are regular, I don't have excessive hair growth - I just struggle to keep my weight down and it seriously depresses me.

Feel better though as I imagined you were all young and thin (as I'm 36 and not thin!!) Nice to know I'm more normal than I thought I was - thought I was the odd one out :haha:


----------



## Anna Purna

:happydance: Alright! A Femmes Fetales Fat Fighting Pact! (sorry for the alliteration, couldn't help it)
I agree with Grey, we should list what we're doing, what we want to do, and what our goal is.
Me: I'm currently 169 pounds (77 kilos) and would love to get back down to 150. I already eat a lot of fruits and vegetables, but I need to cut out the junk food (chocolate has become my best friend) and the carbs - too much pasta and bread! I used to be a pescatarian (vegetarian that eats fish), and I noticed that I gained a few pounds when I started eating meat again, so if I have the willpower I think I'll try to go back to that...but I love meat!
I'll be going to my Kung Fu class 3 times a week for 2 hours at a time, so I think that's quite a good amount of exercise time a week. Once the weather gets better I'll also start riding my bike to work every day instead of taking the metro. 
Yay! I'm so happy that so many of you are interested in trying to do this together! If anyone has a moment of weakness, though, we should talk about it instead of feeling ashamed and saying nothing. I think it's better to say something rather than keeping quiet as it perpetuates the cycle of comfort eating; in my case, I only pig out when I'm alone, so obviously I associate eating with shame. Does anyone else do this? 

Beanwood: I started comfort drinking after my first loss as well; not good for the weight or the mind, right? Actually, I think cutting down on drinking might me the hardest thing for me to give up.

Lisa: If you have trouble exercising I'd recommend joining a class. The hardest part is actually signing up and going to the first class, but after that you'll feel more motivated to go I'm sure. 
It's great that your man is starting to eat better; maybe you could do this together! One of my problems is that my husband is very slim and can eat ANYTHING without worries, so sometimes I fool myself into thinking I can do the same thing. :nope:

New: I'm glad we don't have to do this alone anymore. Don't feel like the odd one out! I'm 32, by the way.
I also have obesity in my family. One of my sisters is 5'2'' and was about 220. A few years ago she fell and went to the hospital where they told her the only reason she didn't break a rib was because her fat had padded the fall!!! After that she went on Weight Watchers and went down to 140! She's gained a bit back, maybe she's 160 now, but she's been able to more or less stay at that weight for a couple of years.

Grey: I've never tried wii fit, but I'm curious about it. Of course, that would mean me having to buy a wii...what is an easy shaper?

Amber: What is your plan to get back into shape?

Nurse: How are you feeling after your surgery? I hope you heal up soon so that you can get back to exercising. I agree, exercising definitely makes me feel happier...I just wish that happiness would last a little longer...

Shell: When I was pregnant I always felt like it was an excuse to eat as much chocolate as I wanted. I hope you're not doing the same! What is your plan to help manage your weight gain?

Good luck ladies! Let's do this!! :ninja:


----------



## GreyGirl

I only brought up weight cos I was feeling down about it. Nice to know though that I'm not alone fighting this. The wii fit requires a wii board and then the game. We got it second hand, maybe you'd be lucky too. The easy shaper is ised to do over 100exercises and you can increase the resistance. It's like loads of dumbells without needing to change. https://www.easyshaper.com
It's a lot cheaper than a lot of the more 'gimmicky' fitness things and I think they're really good, you can work any muscle group!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow Anna, you sound so determined, well done you and watch out anyone who crosses you - they may get a Jung Fu kick :trouble: :haha:

I have been stuck in a rut I think and its so hard to get out - I started tonight though - DH has gone to bed as up at 5 for work and I'm downstairs on my own, I thought about getting something to eat and then thought, no... I don't need it :happydance: its a start and its all down to you guys!

I am definitely going to go to the gym on Monday and vent my frustration - its my due date and I am dreading it :sad2:
I do 1000 metres on the rowing machine (takes about 7mins), 10 mins on the cross-trainer (going backwards every 2 minutes for a minute), 10mins on the bike on 'Fat Burn' and 10-15 mins on the treadmill (intermittent walking and jogging). Then I collapse in a heap and have to be carried out :rofl:

Grey - I got a Wii for Xmas and am waiting for them to bring out the Wii balance board in black as I don't want a white one, but they don't do them separately, only in a bundle which is strange and annoying!
Had a look at the Easyshaper - I have enough redundant exercise equipment in the loft so I daren't buy any more !!

From now on, I am going to think twice before eating - had homemade Stroganoff for tea so will have to start tomorrow as it was loaded with cream :oops:.... but I did say no to the cream scone that DH had bought me (so he ate both of them - don't you just hate men who don't put weight on?!) :growlmad:

Have a nice weekend everyone and I'll catch up again soon.
BTW - CD6 today and not much is happening on the TTC front.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: to all my wonderful friends..

I am currently 174ish..really would love to see 140 but am ok with 150-155..as soon as i am given the go ahead i am starting back on my exercise regimen..what i do is follow weight watchers and run/walk.. i really want to run a 5k race..so we'll see how it goes..to think i use to run 5-7miles or more when i was in the Marine Corps and before i had all this ovary pain and dr told me to stop exercising i was up to running a mile and walking 2..so i was putting in 3miles around 5days a week..and i usually have to do it a lot ..i am one that if i skip too many days in between i have a hard time dragging my behind back out there..it actually becomes addicting..:)
we are all normal here..being concerned with our weights..
i actually joined a weight loss competition at work and i was determined to win..winner gets 100$$but since all of this medical crap ..i probably am NOT going to win now..last weigh in is in april..
but now that i have a new group to get fit with...i'm getting excited now..can't wait to get back at it..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi I am just 10 stone and ideally would like to lose a stone, but would be happy with a bit less than that.

I am trying to cut out chocolate. I am also carbohydrate mad - love toast and pasta. Am going to stick to steamed fish and veg. 

I have been making a smoothie that my sil told me about. It contains celery, lime, avacado, fresh pineapple, cucucumber, spinach and golden delicious apples - think that is it. Looks gross, but I think actually tastes quite nice. 

My aim is to get back into my clothes for the summer.

Good luck everybody. XX


----------



## shelleney

Anna Purna said:


> Shell: When I was pregnant I always felt like it was an excuse to eat as much chocolate as I wanted. I hope you're not doing the same! What is your plan to help manage your weight gain?

Oh Gosh. My last message must have sounded like I eat my body weight in chocolate! :blush: Actually, I rarely eat it at all. I just meant that I wasnt giving it up! :haha:
My aim is to only gain a pound a week during the rest of my pregnancy (35 lbs, which is 2 and a half stone) im not really sure how feasible that is, as my previous pregnancy didnt last very long, so I dont know how much weight you gain during the later stages. But thats my aim anyways. :shrug:
My boobs have already grown lots this week, so when get weighed at slimming world on monday, I will probably have gained a couple of pounds! :blush:
I dont exercise at all (except for running around after the kids at work) but my OH and I are planning to go for a swim every Saturday morning (starting next week :haha:)
And I am justy planning on cooking lots of healthy home cooked meals, and eating less processed foods and ready meals.

You all seem to be really positive and trying really hard to make a change. Good for you all!! :thumbup: I hope we can all support eachother, so we can become healthier for ourselves and our babies :dust:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey guys! My goal is to lose about 50 lbs, but I know this will be a bit of a challenge for me if this pregnancy holds. Before I got pregnant, I was doing moderate aerobics in the morning at home, followed by watching my caloric intake. I am going to have to change things up a bit. The aerobics I was doing are not good for pregnant ladies as they focused a lot on the abdominals and when I ran the exercises past my md, she said I should refrain from some of them.

I got the go ahead for walking, light aerobics and cardio, so that is what I plan to do. We have a treadmill at home, so it's high time for me to blow the dust off of it and use it for 1/2 hour to an hour a day.

I also plan on making an appointment with a nutritionist (as offered by my gyn) to make sure I am getting everything I need for the pregnancy but also not overdoing anything so I can also lose weight at a healthy pace as I still want to calorie/fat count.

After this pregnancy, I plan on actually trying a higher impact program with my DH as we both want to do this together (he is not overweight, he just needs toning). We will probably be investing in an elliptical at some point to replace the treadmill. 

So far, that is my plan, will see how it goes!


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck with your plans Amber! You'll be marching on that treadmill in no time!
Something someone who works in a gym said to me is interval training is the most effective to get fit quick and burn calories. You walk moderately fast then a short burst of fast walking, then normal then fast...like that. When I remember I do that when I'm walking my dog. I walk him fast between some lampposts and then normal pace the next few...you do feel it and it's low impact!


----------



## loveanurse1

sounds like a great plan grey..how are you doing today???
:hi: to all ..hoping you are catching your eggy's


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey Love, how you doing? 
I haven't had any chocolate today, but haven't done any exercise yet, I'll be taking my dog out later and will try and interval intensity :D


----------



## mpepe32

Hi can I please join your thread, I got got af yesterday so feeling quite miserable and depressed. I had 2 mc's last year and was given the green light after testing to start ttc again last month. I'm really scared that either I'll never conceive again or if I do, I won't be able to keep it. Thanks for listening :)


----------



## GreyGirl

mpepe32 said:


> Hi can I please join your thread, I got got af yesterday so feeling quite miserable and depressed. I had 2 mc's last year and was given the green light after testing to start ttc again last month. I'm really scared that either I'll never conceive again or if I do, I won't be able to keep it. Thanks for listening :)

Course you can - WELCOME! Sorry for your losses, it's a really supportive group of ladies here and we've all been through loss, so we understand :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

welcome, mpepe! sorry the hag got you!!! :hugs: this is a wonderful group of ladies, you will find lots of understanding and support here! Glad you have the green light to ttc again from the doc, and I hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:

grey--thanks for the info on walking, I will definitely be sure to use that strategy!!


----------



## loveanurse1

mpepe..welcome..you find we are all reaching for the same goal and have a lot of thoughts that are similar..sorry af got you..
:hi: to everyone else..
afm..hanging around house..doing homework..:(...not interesting either..no real motivation yet for anything..waiting to get the go ahead to get exercising and ttc..although we snuck two bd sessions in without permission:blush:
good luck to you all catching your eggies..:)


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks for the warm welcome greygirl, amberyll, loveanurse! Sorry for all of your losses as well. I really hope I'll eventually be a mom but just feeling quite doubtful at the moment. My gyn/ob told me to try for a bit longer on my own but if nothing happens in the next couple of months to go back to see him. 

Amber - how have you been feeling?


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Welcome pepe! 
Just curious: what testing did you have done? It must have felt like such a long wait between your last mc and ttc again. :hugs: FYI: lots of us have decided to make a weight loss pact, as we've all found that losing our babes has made us run to food for comfort. If you're in the same boat, let us know!

Everyone else: how's the OTWW going for you? Hope there's lots of :sex: and catching that huevo! :cool:

GG: good to know about the interval training. I don't have a dog (wish I did!) but maybe if I'm feeling brave I could try jogging for the first time ever. Keep it up with the no chocolate!

nurse: Good for you, sneaking some forbidden BD time in! I'm guilty of that as well - was told to wait to weeks but couldn't wait last night...oh well, only a few days early. I'm wondering if I'll ovulate this month...do you know anything about that after d&c? It would be so amazing to skip the AF and go straight back to being pregnant, but I'm not holding my breath.

AFM: Still not eating junk and haven't eaten meat. Have been going to kung fu and it feels great. For those two hours I think nothing of my problems, just focus on catching my breath and getting the movements down.


----------



## Beanwood

hi all 

hi mpepe - sorry you got af and so sorry to hear of your losses. Hope a bfp is just around the corner for you.

Hope evrybody else is ok - anna sounds like you are really getting into the exercise - well done to you. 

AFM: Don't know where I fall now - don't know if i have ovulated. Have awful pain in lower abdomen particularly left. THought it might be ov pains but am on 3rd day with it now so maybe its just another clomid side effect. GRRRR


----------



## loveanurse1

anna..there are conflicting reports regarding ttc after d&c..and i have come to the conclusion to do what's best for you..if your body is ready to hold a baby it will..after a d&c you still have some hcg in your system..so the first step would be to test on a pg test to see if it comes up negative..if so..then you use opk's to tell when you have ovulated..if the hpt comes up + still you need to keep testing until it comes up with a neg hpt..then you go from there..it took me six weeks to get my af..so cd1 was the day i had the d&c..i bled for about two weeks..then 4wk after that i got my first af..
what i did was wait for my first af and tried..and i did fall pregnant after that first cycle but m/c again at 5wks 2days..my dr said that after a d&c the uterine lining has been scraped very thin and it's not conducive to holding a pregnancy..but others on the internet(probably my downfall..lol) say there dr's told them to try right away..
my friend did..she had a similar story such as mine..she was pregnant with twins at the same time as me..ended up having a m/c with d&c...and next month she was pregnant and just had her feb baby..(i was due in feb with my twins)...so it can happen..and you are more fertile after a loss..(fact that my dr told me which was why i wanted to try so quickly)..so it's really all up to you..if you take that chance like i did..you have to be prepared that things might not turn out great...but i figure,,after you have experienced a loss already once and get pregnant again ...you already gear your nerves up for the "what if's"...i know if i ever see a :bfp: again i will be so nervous until i go to my first scan and hear heartbeats...even then after that i will be petrified throughout the whole pregnancy..
i hope this helps you..i think about you and your recent loss all the time and pray for you and your little family..:hugs:
wtt..we are all a little on the sma sometimes when thinking about whether we will ever see a :bfp:..you are definitly not alone
afm..i just happened to get up to get something to drink and decided to check in on bnb...going back to :sleep: now


----------



## NewToAllThis

Due date today. Not sure how I feel at the moment, numb probably. Don't feel as bad as I thought I might.
Just got to get through today in work then hopefully I can put it behind me and look to the future.

A very strange feeling knowing I should have been bringing our first baby into the world...


----------



## Beanwood

new:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--:hugs: hun, you will be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Amberyll23

mpepe--I am doing very well, thanks for asking hun! M/S is killing me right now, but I'll take it!

As for your gyn--I would try for 3, maybe 4 cycles and if no luck, schedule to go back, that is what DH and I were planning to do if nothing happened with my last cycle (3rd trying since m/c).


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: new..hope your day is filled with distractions for you..good ones..


----------



## NewToAllThis

I got through work ok and decided to do something really positive - I've started a journal... It feels so good to have got it all off my chest and onto a journal.
Now I can stop hijacking everyone elses to talk about myself and use my own :happydance:

Will put a link to it once I figure out how. :wacko:

Thanks to everyone for their kind thoughts and wishes - I seriously couldn't do it without you all :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

new..that is why i started my journal too..it feels wonderful to put all those thoughts out there...:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!!

New: sending you lots of :hugs:

afm: gonna work on my diet and if I eat bread or pasta or rice, it will be wheat or brown rice and everything else in moderation. I went to the market yesterday and picked up some yogurt and that will be my dinner every night along with the fruit salad my hubby will pick up for me. also gonna try and cut out coffee, even though I only drink 1 cup in the morning and that's it..once in a blue I'll come home from work and have another but for the most part, it's just once a day. And lets not forget the 30 minutes walks after dinner.... hoping that's a start to my shedding some weight... 
should we start a new Femmes Fetales Diet thread, kinda of feel bad talking about my diet on the OTWW thread... :shrug: just a suggestion... :thumbup:
Im on the TWW right now and testing on Friday... was saying on the other thread that I kinda of feel out this month already...keeping my FXd...

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

I think a Femmes Fetales weight loss thread is a great idea, Lisa! 

And :hugs: to you, you are at that anxious stage in the tww hun, I'm sending you some PMA!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

lent starts on wed...giving up my diet mtn dew...drinking only water and maybe an occassional cup of coffee at work if i'm tired..as i work nights..wish me luck..lol


----------



## mpepe32

anna - It did feel like a long wait to get back to ttc. I had blood tests to check things out. Everything except genetic. I'd have to have 3 losses to get genetic testing done. OB also tried to do an endometiral biopsy but the pipelle just wouldn't go in so he will just check my progest. if I conceive again to make sure all is well. He didn't want to do a hysteroscoppy to check the endo lining. The benefits just don't outweigh the risks. 

I'd love to be part of your pack, I could stand to loose some weight. It's just hard for me I have multiple sclerosis, can only work part time and am very fatigued all the time so after work and household activites, I'm very drained but will try!

amber - will wait a couple more cycles to see what happens.

new - so sorry. Hope tomorrow is a bit brighter :)


----------



## Anna Purna

New: :hugs: I hope you made it through today OK. I know what you mean when you said you felt numb - that's exactly how I felt. 
Do something nice for yourself. xo


----------



## shelleney

Welcome Michelle! :friends:

was thinking of you yesterday New :hugs:

im giving up fast food and takeaways for Lent! :pizza:

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sam...hoping your recovery is going well
new..how are you doing
lisa..hoping you caught your eggy and get your :bfp:
anna...how's the kung fu class going..kicking some butt i hope:haha:
amber/shell/grand/sparkle..hoping all of you are doing ok
:hi: to wtt,mpepe..and everyone else
AFM:so i know i am in the tww..but not sure exactly where..bean and i have been discussing this..i have just plum decided that if af doesn't show up by the 17th then i am late..not sure if i will test early..leaving tomorrow to go to Ohio..won't be taking any tests with me..returning late on the night of the 14th or early am of the 15th..may test early then since i do have ic to usewhen i return..


----------



## GreyGirl

Great to see so many of us trying to lose weight together. My food intake hasn't been great, but I did walk for about 5 hours yesterday so hopefully that counts for something!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

grey: WoW! 5 hours? I say you're good the rest of the week... lol. I like walking and planning on doing more of that when it starts to get warmer. there is actually a beach near me with a boardwalk and gonna see about buying a bike to ride along the boardwalk... 

FXd everyone eggy got caught or will get caught... :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--have a safe trip to the Buckeye state hun! We won't be that far away from eachother (I live in Pittsburgh)! Not-so-secretly hoping that you come home to a BFP!!!

Grey--5 hours!? you are my hero! wow, that is amazing! you go girl!! :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else, hope you are all having a good hump day!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, it wasn't fast paced that whole time and there were short breaks. But I didn't have must respite in-between. Been dog walking for an hour today as well - I figure if I can't control my chocolate as much as I want, then I can at least do as much walking to try and combat it :D


----------



## shelleney

Good plan Grey :thumbup:
xx


----------



## mpepe32

I want to give up chips for lent. Hopefully it will help control the garbage that goes in my mouth and ends up on my hips lol.

I started my epo and robitussin again for the cm. Hoping this month will work!

grey - 5 hours wow!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone..happy thursday
grey..great job on walking...keep it up..can't wait to get back at it..

mpepe...it's a great start..i have been wanting to run to fridge for some sprite as i have been feeling nauseous...but gave up the soda for lent..only water so far..
afm...made it to ohio..tired...want a nap..back hurts and i'm still nauseated..uuggghhh...back hurts like af back pain..:(...any day next week is fair game for af as i don't know exact o date....anywhere from the 2-7..we shall see..


----------



## LiSa2010

mpepe: I love potato chips and that is my only vice... glad to hear you're giving it up for lent... :thumbup:

love: :hi: happy you made it to Ohio safe... hope you feel better and that your eggy got caught... FXd for you :thumbup: :hugs:

:hi: to all the OTWWers!!!


----------



## neffie

Hello OTWWers :hi:

Stopping by real quick to say hello to you gals. Haven't been on in a while, but I'd be lying if I said that I haven't been thinking about you all. Hope this month brings each of you that coveted BFP! :flower:

I'm still on my break from BnB, but I just had to let you guys know that I was thinking of you. :winkwink:

Take care ladies...


----------



## Amberyll23

mpepe--nice strategy for the cm! have you tried red grapefruit juice also (not from concentrate, the real deal)? that is what I drank near my "o" days and really seemed to help! and grats on being able to give up chips! I still haven't figured out what I'm giving up yet (I know, I'm already a day behind!) for Lent!

love--glad to see you made it to Ohio safely! Sorry to hear about the nausea and cramping, hope you are able to enjoy your visit. Keeping fx'd that you get a Bfp instead of af!

Neffie--hey there hun! we have all been thinking of you! I hope all is well and that you are doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

amber - I would probably be sick if I drank grapefruit juice, it really doesn't agree with my stomach but I've heard it helps.

Oh and I may be changing what I'm giving up for lent since I didn't realize it already started and had chips since then. Probably give up cookies instead!


----------



## Amberyll23

mpepe--ahh, sorry to hear it doesn't agree with you. My stomach was ok with it, I just hated the taste of the stuff, but it worked!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey Neffie! Good to see you, hope your break ends soon :)

How is everyone doing? 

AFM: I have had a weird temp spike VERY early in my cycle...I'm not sure if it was ovulation or just an abnormality. I assume if it raises or stays raised tomorrow I'd have ovulated right? I'm kinda hoping I haven't because I don't want an immature egg...isn't that as bad as late ovulation? I still feel like such a newbie at all this sometimes!


----------



## Amberyll23

Have you had a run of creamy cm or ewcm Grey?


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Have you had a run of creamy cm or ewcm Grey?

Thanks for your reply :)
Only one day of creamy (I think) but it was the day after we dtd...so don't know. I guess tomorrow's temp will tell me more.


----------



## Amberyll23

Yes, if you dont have any other symptoms other than the temps, you may just be having a random spike, which happens sometimes for us ladies with longer cycles.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks, I'm guessing it's that, but a spike doesn't normally last 2 days. I'm curious to see if it drops tomorrow, 99% probability it will I think. I'm a permanent member of the long cycle club, so would be a massive surprise!


----------



## Amberyll23

If it goes up instead of down tomorrow, you may have a fluke early O, maybe get some :sex: in today/tomorrow just in case! 

Consider your chart stalked! :book:


----------



## GreyGirl

Ha ha, thanks, I consider it stalked! ;) 
In a way I hope it wasn't a fluke early as, as always, I'm worried about egg quality. I'd feel more comfortable in a weird way if it's like normal. I got in some BD before, don't know about tonight, hubbie already napping on the couch after a long week at work - chances not looking great :(


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, it says I ovulated on CD13! It was dotty lines, I wasn't sure about whether the cm had been creamy or eggwhite because I hadn't started peeing in a jar yet to do opks...is there another way you can tell? I put eggwhite to see and it then changed to solid red lines.....what's going on with my body!?!?! I guess another day or 2 of temps will tell me. We only DTD the day before my 'ovulation'...we were gearing up ready to be doing loads around CD20...we'll probably still do some over the next few days...but really confused right now!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- If I were you I would keep charting and start using opks to see if you get a + in the next 5-7 days. If you don't get a +, you very well could have had an early O this time around! It is possible though that FF could be off and if you report any fertile cm at all, it will try to look for an O day for you right away. It has changed the date on me before. Told me once I O'd on CD 18, but then I got another batch of fertile CM, a better batch, and it moved it to CD 23. OPKs were really what helped me in the end, because us ladies with longer cycles will tend to have temp spikes and more than one batch of cm from time to time.


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey-- If I were you I would keep charting and start using opks to see if you get a + in the next 5-7 days. If you don't get a +, you very well could have had an early O this time around! It is possible though that FF could be off and if you report any fertile cm at all, it will try to look for an O day for you right away. It has changed the date on me before. Told me once I O'd on CD 18, but then I got another batch of fertile CM, a better batch, and it moved it to CD 23. OPKs were really what helped me in the end, because us ladies with longer cycles will tend to have temp spikes and more than one batch of cm from time to time.

Thanks, I'll keep temping but also start opk's today which is my normal day for starting. Thanks for the info...I guess we'll see. My hubbie and I agreed we'd carry on :sex: until we're sure one way or the other.
I've taken away the CM entirely out of the equation because I'm not certain what it was...it's still got a possible O day the same based on temps...so the plot thickens!


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

I guess I belong here again since it was confirmed we lost our bean on Thursday. I'm bleeding so hoping to be able to do this naturally. Got an appointment with my gp on tuesday to talk about where we go next as we've had 3 early mc in just over a year. I just feel so bereft at the moment. I swing from wanting another baby so badly to never wanting to try again. In the meantime I'm halfway through my first g&t of the evening.
Thanks for listening and thanks to all for your kind thoughts already xx


----------



## GreyGirl

sparkle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I guess I belong here again since it was confirmed we lost our bean on Thursday. I'm bleeding so hoping to be able to do this naturally. Got an appointment with my gp on tuesday to talk about where we go next as we've had 3 early mc in just over a year. I just feel so bereft at the moment. I swing from wanting another baby so badly to never wanting to try again. In the meantime I'm halfway through my first g&t of the evening.
> Thanks for listening and thanks to all for your kind thoughts already xx

I'm so so sorry to hear this. I hope the gp can be helpful and find out what's going on. I understand the swinging feeling you're having right now, I had that too. At the time I was adamant I wouldn't ever try again. I hope time helps heal, sending you lots of positive thoughts and :hugs: 
So sorry sparkle :(


----------



## Beanwood

Sparkle I am so sorry. It it so unfair. What you are feeling now is natural about trying again. Give yourself time to absorb what has happened and see your gp. I hope they can get some answers for you. So sorry again :hugs: X


----------



## loveanurse1

Oh Sparkle, I am so sorry to hear this..hopefully your gp can give you some answers and get you on the right track. ..:hugs:
I too am going through those same thoughts..One minute I want a :baby: so badly, then to saying..'Oh, I'll wait to really try for a few months'. I know I would be ecstatic if I were to get a :bfp: but in the back of my head I think that I need to really get my body healthy again..after I get healthy i can ride this ttc train..I just don't know???:shrug:
My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thinking of you Sparkle at this sad time. So sorry this has happened again, my thoughts are with you x x


----------



## mpepe32

Oh sparkle, so very sorry:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: so sorry Sparkle :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--just took a peak at your cycle. It looks like you may be fixing to O in the next few days. Your cycle is looking a lot like it did last month, a spike up then some flatline days followed by O. Hope you are getting ready to get some :sex: in hun!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--just took a peak at your cycle. It looks like you may be fixing to O in the next few days. Your cycle is looking a lot like it did last month, a spike up then some flatline days followed by O. Hope you are getting ready to get some :sex: in hun!

Thanks :) Been getting in some and trying to fit in some more. Planning tomorrow and day after and poss day after...then maybe a break and again...hoping to do our best to catch the egg this month!!!!! Thanks for your support and chart stalking ;) :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Anytime! :friends:


----------



## GreyGirl

How's everyone doing? Had everyone gone past O day into the 2ww? 
I'm probably going to O tomorrow or day after. Can't believe CD20 already! Had first bit of proper EWCM as well today - woop!


----------



## LiSa2010

hey grey!!

Im still in limbo... no AF and no bfp :nope: AF was supposed to show up on Sat/Sun the latest but nothing, not even a hint of AF....

FXd this is your month!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

ya Grey! Get to that :sex: and catch that egg hun! Keeping my fx'd for you!!

LiSa--hope the absence of AF means a late BFP for you!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

Im back here again.... started to spot earlier today and now Im just waiting for the full flow of AF.... :cry: on to April!


----------



## loveanurse1

oh no ..sorry to hear that lisa..:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry about that Lisa :( 

I could technically ovulate any day now. Kinda wish I'd wait a few days though, we've been feeling the pressure and it's affecting things, so I'm hoping we can take the pressure off for a few days and catch the eggy without stress!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!

hey grey: FF says you O'd already, is that wrong?


----------



## GreyGirl

LiSa2010 said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> hey grey: FF says you O'd already, is that wrong?

I _think_ it's wrong, considering I didn't have any CM and the temp went down after 3 days and has stayed down with no af...I had some EWCM yesterday and this is around the time I normally ovulate, so I'm guessing it'll be soon. If I did ovulate when FF said I did, then I hope it caught because we did have :sex: the day before...just trying to get enough in now as well around this one if I am ovulating soon!


----------



## GreyGirl

Now FF has decided I really didn't ovulate on CD13...so I'm still officially waiting. Hopefully this weekend we can get some successful :sex: in and the egg comes in a few days. 
How's everyone else doing? Feels pretty quiet in the OTWW at the moment, everyone in 2ww???


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--glad FF finally corrected itself! Hopefully you get your + OPK and get some :sex: in this weekend! FX'd for you!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: grey, i think it's just me and you on the OTWW! and everyone else either got their :bfp: or are on the TWW... I hope we catch up to them.... :thumbup:
okay, so I just looked at your chart and if your temp goes up tomorrow, FF may say that you O on CD20 and it seems that you also had EWCM on that day as well. did you DTD? 

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Lisa and Grey :hi:
xx


----------



## Morticia

Hi everyone! :flower:
Sorry - I'm completely new to this thread and see you guys have been on here for ages. but I just need to say a huge THANK YOU :thumbup: for starting a thread based on the HORRIBLE, limbo time that is the OTTW!

I empathise completely...I am currently on cd15 of an average 33-day cycle, waiting to O, BD-ing when I can (average of three times a week since AF, just stepped up to every other day as I'm approaching O, going to switch to every day as of tomorrow as I'm expecting to O on Wednesday!)

It is so disheartening to finish AF and have SO long to wait until O day. especially for ladies with longer cycles!

Lots of you seem to be in the TWW proper now anyway - so mega good luck and fingers crossed for all of us! xx:kiss:


----------



## Morticia

P.S Shelleney - so happy as I started off reading this thread and how you were really holding out for a BFP. And now I see you've got one - always gives me so much hope when there are lovely ladies like you talking in early posts about wanting and trying for a BFP...then I can see your profile shot and it says that sometime between posting that and the current day, you got what you dreamed of! so YAY for you and everyone in the same position!! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

welcome morticia..we do have a lovely thread here and you will find many of us have long cycles with late o days.. myself included..I hope you will continue to hang in with us and get your :bfp: also..


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome Morticia! This is a wonderful group of ladies, and we stick together through all stages of TTC and beyond! I am a long cycle sister myself (avg 36 days), and got my bfp last month! I agree that the OTWW is so long and frustrating for us, because we have fewer cycles we often find ourselves out in the wind still waiting for O!! 

I hope your O comes soon and hope you catch that egg this month!!

Be sure to join us in the TWW thread too post-o, you will find encouragement and support at every stage!


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome Morticia! Welcome to our very friendly group :)



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--glad FF finally corrected itself! Hopefully you get your + OPK and get some :sex: in this weekend! FX'd for you!!

Thank you, I hope we do too!



LiSa2010 said:


> okay, so I just looked at your chart and if your temp goes up tomorrow, FF may say that you O on CD20 and it seems that you also had EWCM on that day as well. did you DTD?

How are you doing in your wait? Long isn't it?! I hope it wasn't CD20 and is yet to come...we did DTD, but it wasn't exactly 'successful' if you no what I mean, I think the pressure of it all affected things :( 
I've had TWO people tell me they're pregnant this week...first is due September (when I would have been if I'd got pregnant first month TTC) and second in November (add a month to last bracketed statement) and it's really got me down. 
We have tried really hard to make sure we didn't have anything on this week so we could 'concentrate'...on Wednesday I had something I couldn't get out of and we had an hour from getting home from work to me going out, then I wouldn't be back til late. I promised myself I'd never pressure my hubbie...but Wednesday I said the stupidist thing..."do you want to have sex before or after dinner...we may not have time for both." so of course we tried to DTD but it just wasn't 'happening' :shy::shy: 
I'm obviously worried if we have missed the window, but I feel worse that I pressured him like that....any help on how to get the mood going without putting pressure on that's counter-productive????


----------



## loveanurse1

grey ..it is indeed difficult..usually my dh is on to things...so i have to really spice it up..and get really seductive..and even then it's difficult due to pressure..i have no real advice to offer other then seduce, seduce, seduce..and only you know what your hubbie really gets geared up for..;)..
good luck sweety


----------



## LiSa2010

hey grey: my cycle just started after bfns on 11 and 14 dpo... :nope: it's already going so slow... sorry you're feeling down about the people telling you they're preggers... I can imagine... :hugs: 

I just really can't believe that this month was a bfn. I had all the symptoms :nope: 

I know that hubby loves massages ALL over :winkwink: so I start from the top then work my way down **skip the middle part** :winkwink: and save that for last... OR you can have hubby to that to you......

what about exercising together.... that really gets your blood flowing and you have all that energy already... great starter before "ahem" you know :winkwink:

OR GET DRUNK!!! lol 

hope that made you smile......

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Morticia Welcome!!

you have a good BDing plan... :thumbup:

I don't have long cycles but this OTWW always seems to drag for me :nope:

thanks for the good luck... hope the :spermy: catch the egg!

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- We ran the gauntlet to keep our action going when TTC. We did spontaneous sex, planned sex, drunk sex, morning/half-awake sex, and even threw a few pornos in to get either one of us in "the mood" when necessary! I was sooo not shy about it, haha! 

My suggestion is that if he doesnt like "planned sex" and that is a bit stressful for him, spring it on him and seduce him, and don't mention anything about ttc! Or do something you know that he really enjoys (backrubs, etc.) that can produce good returns for you! :thumbup:

Sometimes the boys just don't like to hear that this is babymaking, I think it is something psychological with them and that is what turns them off. If they think they are having hot monkey sex--they are all for it!:haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

amber..you have the right of it..and porno's do get results..:)..what you all did sounds like my house...lol


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> grey ..it is indeed difficult..usually my dh is on to things...so i have to really spice it up..and get really seductive..and even then it's difficult due to pressure..i have no real advice to offer other then seduce, seduce, seduce..and only you know what your hubbie really gets geared up for..;)..
> good luck sweety

Thanks :) Yeah, it is hard. I think the first couple of cycles weren't, but we're both getting a bit frustrated it hasn't happened yet. 



LiSa2010 said:


> hey grey: my cycle just started after bfns on 11 and 14 dpo... :nope: it's already going so slow... sorry you're feeling down about the people telling you they're preggers... I can imagine... :hugs:
> 
> I just really can't believe that this month was a bfn. I had all the symptoms :nope:
> 
> I know that hubby loves massages ALL over :winkwink: so I start from the top then work my way down **skip the middle part** :winkwink: and save that for last... OR you can have hubby to that to you......
> 
> what about exercising together.... that really gets your blood flowing and you have all that energy already... great starter before "ahem" you know :winkwink:
> 
> OR GET DRUNK!!! lol
> 
> hope that made you smile......
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks, it did make me smile :) We do some exercising together. But normally he likes doing the wii jogging (I can't jog cos my boobs hurt too much) and I'll walk the dog...sadly he doesn't like massages and my religion prohibits drink :( I'm left to try and look alluring and hope for the best sometimes! 
Sorry you're at the start of your cycle, hope it speeds up for you and goes quickly! 



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey-- We ran the gauntlet to keep our action going when TTC. We did spontaneous sex, planned sex, drunk sex, morning/half-awake sex, and even threw a few pornos in to get either one of us in "the mood" when necessary! I was sooo not shy about it, haha!
> 
> My suggestion is that if he doesnt like "planned sex" and that is a bit stressful for him, spring it on him and seduce him, and don't mention anything about ttc! Or do something you know that he really enjoys (backrubs, etc.) that can produce good returns for you! :thumbup:
> 
> Sometimes the boys just don't like to hear that this is babymaking, I think it is something psychological with them and that is what turns them off. If they think they are having hot monkey sex--they are all for it!:haha:

Thank you :) Other than porn (which is banned in my religion) the rest of the suggestions sound doable :) I agree that not mentioning TTC will help, I just feel like if I don't, I might get rejected. Probably weird I know. 

Well, last night we tried some :sex: but too tired and I think he still felt pressure (from himself, not me) but this morning we had a much better result! :happydance: My temp also took a bit of a nosedive this morning, so I'm hoping I can ovulate today or tomorrow and that after all our ups and downs this month that we still have a chance!!!! 

Thanks all for your support and helpful suggestions - I'd go crazy without you guys! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Morticia*! Welcome - we've got the OTWW and TWW and PAL thread for all stages and we've all stuck with each other through different stages. 

*Grey* - Sorry about all that news...hence the reason I boycotted FB for awhile since I couldn't stand announcements...its stings. :hugs: We totally had issues with :sex: nothing seemed spontaneous...tons of pressure before O time. ETC. I did what *Lisa* did - full body massage and got him worked up - nice music, candles, heat up the oil (don't put oil on the important bits though because oil is not good for swimmers!!!), and he will melt in your hands. Another thing I did was after his work he was in the shower and I jumped in with undies (no bra) and a white tank top...LOL! Worked like a charm. I also got a new lingerie outfit that surprised him with the pantyhose, heels, bustier, and garters - that went over very well and I think that's the night we conceived :blush: I actually looked at cosmopolitan for ideas. Good luck hon!

PS. We never watch porn either hon...not for religious reasons but I don't think I could stand it being jealous and all...that's just what I'm like...not proud of it and I know men are very visual but not when I'm around at least.


----------



## shelleney

Welcome Morticia!
You will be made very welcome by all of the lovely ladies in all 3 of our threads. I hope you only have to visit the OTWW and TWW once each, before quickly moving onto our PAL thread. 
And can I just say thankyou for your lovely message about my TTC journey. I am glad that it has given you hope...
Looking forward to sharing our journeys together. Good luck!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Grey.
Sorry you are struggling with the BDing right now.
When me and OH were TTC, I never told him whereabouts in my cycle I was. Or occassionally, I told him I had already Od, and so any sex we had from now on was "just for fun". It completely took the pressure off my OH, as he hated feeling like I was only having sex with him for him sperm. lol. Maybe you could try that little white lie? It meant that I got sex during all the important days, without my OH feeling used, or under any pressure. If you dont want to lie, you could always just not tell him whereabouts in your cycle you are at all....and just seduce him when you know its "time".
Hope that helps, Hun
xx

ps, Grand, loving the idea of jumping into the shower in panties and a white tank top! Will file that idea away in my head for future use! :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - What guy doesn't like a "white t-shirt" contest private shower party? - plus it's totally new...OH had no idea and was very pleasantly surprised. :winkwink: That's actually one of the ideas I got from Cosmo LOL!


----------



## shelleney

All hail Cosmo!
Pre-pregnancy, I had very small breasts :blush: and a wet t-shirt competition wouldnt have been very exciting.
But now....wowzer! OH is gonna love it! :winkwink:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> Hi *Morticia*! Welcome - we've got the OTWW and TWW and PAL thread for all stages and we've all stuck with each other through different stages.
> 
> *Grey* - Sorry about all that news...hence the reason I boycotted FB for awhile since I couldn't stand announcements...its stings. :hugs: We totally had issues with :sex: nothing seemed spontaneous...tons of pressure before O time. ETC. I did what *Lisa* did - full body massage and got him worked up - nice music, candles, heat up the oil (don't put oil on the important bits though because oil is not good for swimmers!!!), and he will melt in your hands. Another thing I did was after his work he was in the shower and I jumped in with undies (no bra) and a white tank top...LOL! Worked like a charm. I also got a new lingerie outfit that surprised him with the pantyhose, heels, bustier, and garters - that went over very well and I think that's the night we conceived :blush: I actually looked at cosmopolitan for ideas. Good luck hon!
> 
> PS. We never watch porn either hon...not for religious reasons but I don't think I could stand it being jealous and all...that's just what I'm like...not proud of it and I know men are very visual but not when I'm around at least.

Thanks :) Good ideas!!! I might try the tank top idea! :) I'm glad (iykwim) I'm not the only one struggling to keep things fresh. I know others have been TTC a lot longer than 3 cycles, but it's still hard :( 



shelleney said:


> Hi Grey.
> Sorry you are struggling with the BDing right now.
> When me and OH were TTC, I never told him whereabouts in my cycle I was. Or occassionally, I told him I had already Od, and so any sex we had from now on was "just for fun". It completely took the pressure off my OH, as he hated feeling like I was only having sex with him for him sperm. lol. Maybe you could try that little white lie? It meant that I got sex during all the important days, without my OH feeling used, or under any pressure. If you dont want to lie, you could always just not tell him whereabouts in your cycle you are at all....and just seduce him when you know its "time".
> Hope that helps, Hun
> xx
> 
> ps, Grand, loving the idea of jumping into the shower in panties and a white tank top! Will file that idea away in my head for future use! :winkwink:

That's a good idea to wait until after O to tell him I have already...I'll try that :) I hope I'm O'ing today or tomorrow, and hopefully I'll not need it next month as I'll be pregnant - but if I'm not, I'll certainly try that, thanks :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey - understand your frustrations, my DH has been suffering with performance issues for a while now, we have been TTC for 20 months so I'm sure you can imagine how he feels.
He doesn't have a huge sex drive so we struggle at the best of times, therefore I have to tell him when I'm due to O as he has to make an extra effort, and bless him, he does try but its so hard to keep it fresh.
I don't have the best figure and am quite self conscious so parading round the bedroom in undies is out of the question too. :blush:

Grand - I completely agree with you on the porn front, I would not be comfortable with it as I know its 'them' he's getting in the mood for and not me.
But the white t-shirt thing might work, hmmmm - may give that a try - my DH is definitely a boob man and that's one thing I have in spade-fulls!

Shell - nice to see you on here, how are you getting on? When have you got a scan hun - can't believe you're 8 weeks already

Welcome Morticia, you'll find a lot of support in here - I would go completely stark raving bonkers if it wasn't for all these lovely girls rooting for me every month.

Love - totally jealous that you are in Florida, you mention the weather and sitting by the pool and I just think back to my holidays in Florida, love it.. love it.. love it.. Whereabouts are you?

Hi to everyone else - I've missed you all, been busy this week and also trying not to obsess over the whole TTC thing. :kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Hi New.
Good to hear from you. Glad you are keeping relatively sane whilst TTC :haha:
Also, am jealous of your "spade-fulls" of boobs. Wish I did, also pregnancy is boosting things abit :winkwink:
I had an early scan last week, to ensure it wasnt ectopic this time. And im pleased to say, this pregnancy is in utero! Got my first midwife apt on Thursday, and my 12 week scan next month.
Hope you will be joining us in the PAL thread very soon, Hun.
Take care of yourself
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Hi New.
> Good to hear from you. Glad you are keeping relatively sane whilst TTC :haha:
> Also, am jealous of your "spade-fulls" of boobs. Wish I did, also pregnancy is boosting things abit :winkwink:
> I had an early scan last week, to ensure it wasnt ectopic this time. And im pleased to say, this pregnancy is in utero! Got my first midwife apt on Thursday, and my 12 week scan next month.
> Hope you will be joining us in the PAL thread very soon, Hun.
> Take care of yourself
> xx

Fab news hun, made up for you. That must be such a relief x

Don't think I'll be in the PAL thread for a while - just not feeling it. Maybe I'm not meant to be a mum. :shrug:

Sorry to be negative but after 20 months, its getting me down :nope:


----------



## shelleney

Dont say that, Hun.
You're already a mum...to your angel baby.
But Im sure you will be a mum to an earth baby very soon.
Take care of yourself. Im sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way
:dust:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Dont say that, Hun.
> You're already a mum...to your angel baby.
> But Im sure you will be a mum to an earth baby very soon.
> Take care of yourself. Im sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way
> :dust:
> xx

Thanks hun, sorry to moan - I'll stop it now - I promise :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Dont be sorry. You have nothing to be sorry for.
We all feel like that sometimes (i still do).
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

I'm here too, no idea what cd I'm on since my last mc


----------



## loveanurse1

well ladies ..i am here again..believe af started :nope: ..woke up to old brown blood..sorry (tmi)..
believe she'll hit full red probably tomorrow..
beginning to think....two is all i'm meant to have..:cry:
..
spent the day at the beach.....kept me sane..:)...have a happy saturday everyone


----------



## loveanurse1

It's late and I am up :cry: and can't seem to stop. The last hope I had for a :bfp: is gone for this month. I still had a shred of hope earlier today as I was only spotting old brown blood..and I have had that happen before and it ended up being ib, but this is not the case. Big red has shown her face and gave me a bf :nope:
I can't stop crying. I think I need to stay away from bnb but I am weak, and need company especially while I'm out of work. There is only so much working out and school work to keep my mind busy. Everyone on here is wonderful, so I keep coming back. I can't seem to let this obsession for a :baby: go. 
My heart aches and I feel ashamed for feeling bitter and jealous whenever I am faced with pregnant friends and family. I hate even more that I have to hide how I feel around the people closest to me. 
I don't like hearing, "you have two beautiful daughters, be thankful", or "if God wants you to have more children he will bless you", or "quit trying and it'll happen,". I know these things already. I don't want to hear a damn thing like that right now. 
Well if i was a drinking woman, I would have a glass of wine, but I am not. Instead, I relented and took my xanax to help me relax. I hope it works.
I have been walking 3 miles a day, almost an hour everyday. The diet i am hitting hard tomorrow. I guess I should just focus my energies on that.
Thanks ladies for listening to me have a :hissy: :cry:ing moment. 
I may or maynot be back for a while.. I may check in but I don't know if I can continue like this, then again, I love seeing how you all are doing and can't seem to stay away.


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Fab news hun, made up for you. That must be such a relief x
> 
> Don't think I'll be in the PAL thread for a while - just not feeling it. Maybe I'm not meant to be a mum. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry to be negative but after 20 months, its getting me down :nope:

I have the same feeling sometimes. I feel like I'll only ever have my one time of being pregnant for 4 weeks last year. Like I'll never be a 'real' Mummy. I hope knowing others feel the same helps, and if you can't talk about it here...where can you? :hugs: We're all in this together :)



loveanurse1 said:


> It's late and I am up :cry: and can't seem to stop. The last hope I had for a :bfp: is gone for this month. I still had a shred of hope earlier today as I was only spotting old brown blood..and I have had that happen before and it ended up being ib, but this is not the case. Big red has shown her face and gave me a bf :nope:
> I can't stop crying. I think I need to stay away from bnb but I am weak, and need company especially while I'm out of work. There is only so much working out and school work to keep my mind busy. Everyone on here is wonderful, so I keep coming back. I can't seem to let this obsession for a :baby: go.
> My heart aches and I feel ashamed for feeling bitter and jealous whenever I am faced with pregnant friends and family. I hate even more that I have to hide how I feel around the people closest to me.
> I don't like hearing, "you have two beautiful daughters, be thankful", or "if God wants you to have more children he will bless you", or "quit trying and it'll happen,". I know these things already. I don't want to hear a damn thing like that right now.
> Well if i was a drinking woman, I would have a glass of wine, but I am not. Instead, I relented and took my xanax to help me relax. I hope it works.
> I have been walking 3 miles a day, almost an hour everyday. The diet i am hitting hard tomorrow. I guess I should just focus my energies on that.
> Thanks ladies for listening to me have a :hissy: :cry:ing moment.
> I may or maynot be back for a while.. I may check in but I don't know if I can continue like this, then again, I love seeing how you all are doing and can't seem to stay away.

If you need to stay away a while, we'll understand, but if you want to carry on coming, we'll be happy to keep you company :) Every time the wicked witch gets me, I stay away for a few days as I get really down too, but I always get pulled back because I need the support. I'm sorry it's got you down so much, I hope you feel better in yourself soon :hugs: I hate those 'helpful' phrases too, they just make you feel worse. You have 2 daughters, there's nothing wrong with feeling like you want to add to your family, no one should tell you otherwise. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Feeling any better Love? :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Feeling a smidge better, Grey..thanks for asking..the first several days are so darn hard. I want to give up sometimes but something in me keeps dragging me back to the drawing board. I do agree that everyone here is great for support. I am very weepy still. 
Went walking already this morning, put in my 3miles..maybe I should go again later this afternoon??? Idk:shrug:
I feel lonely, weepy, irrational..the usual feelings I get when the stupid :witch: arrives.
I hope everyone else is fairing better.
Happy Sunday everyone:flower:..Thank you all for your kind words
New, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Morticia

Hi girls :flower:

Thank you so much for being so wonderful and welcoming me into your thread so nicely - I really appreciate it. 
New/Love - really hope you're feeling more positive. It is such a rollercoaster journey...that whole 'down' feeling when AF comes, followed by 'just getting on with things', followed by excitement at starting a new cycle, then concentrating on O day and BD-ing as often as poss...then the TWW...then the cycle begins again. Is it just me or have months become unbearably long since TTC?! I swear they last about 360 days!
Anyway, hugs to you both - :hugs: - I'm sure April will be YOUR month. 

Too many individual lovely posts to thank, but thank you all again.
I'm on CD 18 and had my first sign of EWCM yesterday, so hoping I will O on CD20. Have managed to BD DH every other day last week, then Sat/Sun...don't know if he will be energised enough to do it tonight, tomorrow and weds/thurs as well - but going to try! you girls made me laugh so much re. the 'saucy wet t-shirt contest' and the massage...brilliant ideas that I will be stealing, thank you!! xx:kiss:


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--oh hun, :hugs: so sorry you had such a horrible weekend with AF and feeling down. The first few days of AF are so hard! And don't listen to people who tell you those horrible things about settling for what you have and being happy with that--I hate it when people say those things!! You are entitled to your happiness and to pursue what makes you happy, and they should support you in those endeavors!! And that includes trying for another beautiful forever baby! Just think--you are doing all the right things now to get your body ready for your future little one, and now that you are post-surgery and recovering, your body is even more ready for a little baby!! 

New--so sorry to see you feeling down also hun. :hugs: I just know that your forever baby is coming also!

Grey--I hope I didn't offend you by mentioning porn! I know that it is not acceptable in many religions or with many women in general. I just wanted to give you an idea of everything my DH and I did in TTC to see if any of it helped!! I hope you caught that egg this month!!

I have to admit, I did not allow porn in our household for like the first 8 or so years of our marriage (jealousy thing with me)--I am not sure what or when I decided it was ok or that I was comfortable having it around, actually, but it doesn't bother me at all these days. Now, DH going to a strip club is another matter entirely---no way he is going there if he values his life! haha 

I like the shower idea--we have done something similar in the past, I think guys have a thing for ladies in the water with wet clothes!!


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> Feeling a smidge better, Grey..thanks for asking..the first several days are so darn hard. I want to give up sometimes but something in me keeps dragging me back to the drawing board. I do agree that everyone here is great for support. I am very weepy still.
> Went walking already this morning, put in my 3miles..maybe I should go again later this afternoon??? Idk:shrug:
> I feel lonely, weepy, irrational..the usual feelings I get when the stupid :witch: arrives.

It's horrible isn't it? Every month I say I'll be more positive, but you can't help how you feel when the horrible :witch: arrives :( :hugs: Walking helps clear your head, hopefully it's helping you feel better :) I love escaping with my dog and exploring, takes my mind off everything and it's healthy. My hubbie keeps saying it's not 'proper' exercise, but gotta be better than sitting on the couch!




Morticia said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Thank you so much for being so wonderful and welcoming me into your thread so nicely - I really appreciate it.
> New/Love - really hope you're feeling more positive. It is such a rollercoaster journey...that whole 'down' feeling when AF comes, followed by 'just getting on with things', followed by excitement at starting a new cycle, then concentrating on O day and BD-ing as often as poss...then the TWW...then the cycle begins again. Is it just me or have months become unbearably long since TTC?! I swear they last about 360 days!
> Anyway, hugs to you both - :hugs: - I'm sure April will be YOUR month.
> 
> Too many individual lovely posts to thank, but thank you all again.
> I'm on CD 18 and had my first sign of EWCM yesterday, so hoping I will O on CD20. Have managed to BD DH every other day last week, then Sat/Sun...don't know if he will be energised enough to do it tonight, tomorrow and weds/thurs as well - but going to try! you girls made me laugh so much re. the 'saucy wet t-shirt contest' and the massage...brilliant ideas that I will be stealing, thank you!! xx:kiss:

Glad had some EWCM, it's such a welcome visitor! I hope this is your month and you can keep up the good work with the hubbie :)



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--I hope I didn't offend you by mentioning porn! I know that it is not acceptable in many religions or with many women in general. I just wanted to give you an idea of everything my DH and I did in TTC to see if any of it helped!! I hope you caught that egg this month!!
> 
> I have to admit, I did not allow porn in our household for like the first 8 or so years of our marriage (jealousy thing with me)--I am not sure what or when I decided it was ok or that I was comfortable having it around, actually, but it doesn't bother me at all these days. Now, DH going to a strip club is another matter entirely---no way he is going there if he values his life! haha
> 
> I like the shower idea--we have done something similar in the past, I think guys have a thing for ladies in the water with wet clothes!!

Nah, didn't offend me in the slightest! I appreciate the help, I can understand how it could help people :) I don't think the egg has visited yet :( I think bar the religious side of things, I would be jealous of hubbie being turned on by someone else. Glad it doesn't bother you now, obviously a more centered person than me! Good luck with the shower jumping!

Well, day 25...this cycle is actually the mirror cycle from this time last year when I got pregnant. It started Feb 25th the same, on that one I ovulated on CD26...so if I did again (which would be tomorrow) it would be freaky! Especially if I did get pregnant because it would give me the same DD as my angel baby...maybe it's meant to be? 

How are you all this evening?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: morticia, hope the :spermy: catch the egg!!! good luck!

:hi: grey, keeping everything crossed for you! so what do you think? are you Oing today? 

afm: CD6 and waiting to O. according to my phone app and ticker, I should be Oing on CD15... 9 days away... I received my OPKs this morning and I am so excited to use them.... I am going to start using them on CD10 and will test 3Xs a day or 2Xs haven't really decided yet... what do you ladies think?

:hug:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Lisa! Glad to see you using opks! I think they were so key in helping me get my bfp! I was testing 1x a day up to right around the day I thought I would O, then I was testing 2x a day, and was able to catch the surge on both a red dye and a smiley face opk! So I think 2x a day gives you a great shot! Keeping fx'd you catch that egg this month hun!!

Grey--hope you are getting in some good bding and that you O soon!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks Amber, it's my first time using OPKs!!! Im sooooo excited. I hope I get lucky and catch that surge.... FXd! what times did you test when you were testing 2Xs a day? if I do 3Xs a day I will POAS at 10ish, 2ish, and 6ish. what times do you think I should do if I do it 2Xs a day?


----------



## Amberyll23

10ish and 6ish is about when I did it (It was more like 11 and 7 for me due to my work schedule)--I got my + surge notice on the evening one and hauled DH in for some action! :thumbup:

I'm so excited to see you using OPKs too! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Lisa, I did testing two times a day once in am, and once at 8ish, and for 3 of my pregnancie i used opk's and I think it's what helped me get my :bfp:'s as every month my o date was a little different.
good luck to you and moriticia
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!!! I can't wait to start using them..... :thumbup:

love are you using them now?


----------



## loveanurse1

i didn't last month, but i normally do. mY cycles had become a little irratic due tothe cyst so it helped me pinpoint my o day. once month it was as late as cd23 when i normally o'd around cd17-19 and had i not used the opk's i would have missed the window completely..they can get expensive but i think they are worth it.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Girls,

*Shell, Sparkle, Amber, Grey and Morticia* - thanks for all your words of encouragement over the weekend, I needed it and it did help a lot.
*Love *- sorry you have been feeling so down, AF hits us all really hard but then somehow we pick ourselves up and prepare for the next month - your most recent post sounded more positive so I hope you are feeling better and making the most of that Florida sunshine (jealous... much!)

AFM, 10 dpo (only worked it out today), have had a rather relaxed attitude towards TTC, didn't even manage to get much :sex: in this month.
Not even tempted to test, fed up of seeing one line!
To be honest, don't think I'll mind not being preg this month as I have seen a job that I want to apply for and don't want to be starting something new already preg. (I got notice of potential redundancy last month, this new job is still for the same company but in another division)


----------



## LiSa2010

Love, you are sounding positive everyday. i know needing the surgery for the cyst came out of nowhere but you are handling yourself very well... :thumbup: I am so happy for you! 

this past cycle I O'd on CD17, and I usually O anywhere from CD13-CD15... I was temping but I think it's not for me, it stresses me out too much so that's the reason why I decided to go with the OPKs. tell me about it getting expensive, the HPTs are worse.... I am in the wrong career path... LOL! 

I try not to try so many things to conceive but Im always reading things especially on BnB (lol) of how this and/or that worked for me and I get caught up in it... :nope: this cycle, Im taking mostly vitamins, drinking Tea and cutting out coffee the rest of this cycle. Im trying preseed, softcups, and OPKs, oh and Im planning on baby dancing every other night starting CD6 until CD20, hopefully I can last that long.... I know hubby can :rofl: :haha:

:hug:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lisa,

I get the IC OPK's off Amazon, they are relatively cheap so I can fulfill my POAS addition..

I find twice a day to be best, about 11-12pm and then 5-6pm - helps me to gauge what is happening.

Our cycles are quite similar actually - mine have kind of settled to around 26 to 28 days with O on CD 13/14.

Good luck for this month - luckily your OH sounds like he can keep up with the :sex: - mine is not so good at it unfortunately and we're both a bit sick of doing it.
This month, DTD twice before O and on O day and had nothing before that or since!!!

Sex is like a chore now, I'd rather be sitting on here talking to all of you :rofl:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: new! "relaxed attitude"... that is what Im going for this cycle! hopefully :winkwink: lol I do plan on baby dancing more than the last couple of months but we'll see how that goes lol :haha: I know what you mean about not testing, something about seeing just that one line, is heartbreaking... :nope: good luck getting that new position!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I get the IC OPK's off Amazon, they are relatively cheap so I can fulfill my POAS addition..
> 
> I find twice a day to be best, about 11-12pm and then 5-6pm - helps me to gauge what is happening.
> 
> Our cycles are quite similar actually - mine have kind of settled to around 26 to 28 days with O on CD 13/14.
> 
> Good luck for this month - luckily your OH sounds like he can keep up with the :sex: - mine is not so good at it unfortunately and we're both a bit sick of doing it.
> This month, DTD twice before O and on O day and had nothing before that or since!!!
> 
> Sex is like a chore now, I'd rather be sitting on here talking to all of you :rofl:

:haha: don't mean to laugh New but your post really made me laugh! :rofl: 

if this cycle is a bfn, Im definitely getting the ICs from Amazon. okay so Im definitely going to POAS 2X a day... you ladies are great... our cycles are quite similar indeed, depending on when I O, my cycles are 26-28 days long... my hubby can definitely keep up with that schedule but I don't know about me... Im usually the one with the less energy for :sex: :rofl: :haha: your BD action this cycle sounds similar to mine last cycle but we DTD on the wrong days not knowing that I O until CD17. we DTD based on my O day being CD13 :nope:

good luck to you New!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Lisa..i too get caught up in some of the things I read, what has worked for this one or that one. I will tell you that I went to amazon.com and seen the wondfo (sp) brand of opks. They are individually wrapped I hear, and you get like 40-50 plus like 10 ic hpt all for less then 10$$$..The ones I buy from Kmart or cvs that have 20 sticks in them are like 20$$$ so this month i will be ordering from amazon.com
I don't know if i will try soy again this month or not..I am scared to. I don't want to lose the one ovary I have left. my dh doesn't think that it was the cause of my cyst as the cyst was so large and solid and i only used the soy two months. He actually wants me to try it again this month..I just don't know yet:shrug: I have until tomorrow to decide, as I would take it cd5-9 if i take it. I actually was thinking of using preseed too but not sure. I want to be relaxed also. Heck, I 'm still undecided if i want to fully try this month or not. 
New..wow 10dpo already. ..you have short cycles. great job on not testing yet. I hear ya about the emotional train wreck af leaves in her wake. I am feeling somewhat better, thank you for asking. IF i could go back to work to keep my head occuppied I would be doing even better. It's when i am bored that I get down. Thank goodness I walk everyday.:)
Grey,..hope you caught your eggy.
afm..still undecided..just don't know what to do..I did apply for a new job within my facility. I will be working dayshift. they told me i would find out if i got the position either tonight or tomorrow. I hope it's a positive change for me. I have worked nightshift for 11yrs.. the new hours would be 10am to 630pm....
:hi: to everyone else...


----------



## LiSa2010

sometimes reading is BAD for us!!! :rofl: and don't get me started on Google... :nope: 

I've seen those ICs form Amazon and those are the ones I will get if this is a bfn cycle. I should have picked those up instead of the ones I got from Walmart....

do you have a follow up appt with your doc re: your surgery? if I were in your situation I would get the OK first from the doc that you are completely healed from surgery before starting Soy again. that's just my opinion, you do what you feel is right for you... :hugs: :hugs:

let me tell you my story about Soy... so I decided that this cycle I want to try Soy, I picked the ones I want to buy and order them from Walmart. It was supposed to come in time for me to start taking it CD2 (Friday), but it never arrived so I called FedEx to find out where my shipment was and they said it was last scanned in Indanapolis. It's Tuesday and I still haven't received it and Walmart hasn't gotten back to me about my order and FedEx doesn't know where my package is.... what is upsetting me more is that I paid extra just to have it arrive in 1 to 2 days so I can have it to start taking it. I was being anal about starting it this cycle that last Friday I decided to go to the Vitamin Shoppe to buy their brand but it was going to cost me $20 or something like that... the one from Walmart costed me $6 so there was no way I was going to buy that.... there is an Organic store by my work and I am 100% sure that they would have the ones I bought from Walmart but the store has been closed for renovations the past 1-2 weeks.... it's like I wasn't meant to take Soy this cycle....but if it's a bfn this cycle I am definitely considering taking it next cycle..... :thumbup:

sorry for my long Soy story lol

oh that would be awesome if you could start working day shift, I think we could all use a change in our lives once in a while. it's like a fresh start at life... you know... i always think change is a positive thing... good luck and let us know if you got the job! :thumbup:


:hug:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--so glad to hear you are feeling better hun, and I'm excited for you applying for your new job! Keeping my fx'd that you get it, keep us posted!!!
I hear you on the BD stress, it was getting pretty bad for us as well, and I pushed my poor DH to exhaustion! But now the shoe is on the other foot, I was placed on "pelvic rest" due to a bleed I had last week and now he isn't getting ANY! buah! I told him he should have been enjoying it while he was getting it! :haha: 

10 dpo, I know you are looking towards your job, but I hope you get your bfp too! :hugs:

Love--you are sounding so good today! I hope you get your shift change! Those sound like much better hours! I did night shift one summer back in college packing lightbulbs, and it sucked!! (but it paid for my books!). Have you talked to your MD about taking soy? Maybe take a month or so off until you do, so you can make a decision you are more comfortable with. 

I'm so excited for you being able to TTC again!! :happydance:

Lisa--I really hope the OPKs work for you this month!! In the end, I think that is what helped me the most!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, don't have time to reply to all in detail now, sorry, hopefully will soon. 
I don't think I've ovulated yet :( Had some :sex: over the weekend both days and was hoping to tonight, but hubbie got back from work shattered and smacked his head off the car and feels unwell :( I really don't know what's going on with my cycle this month, had a decent run of EWCM so hoping it's soon!


----------



## loveanurse1

well, i probably won't take the soy because i'm too scared. I will be seeing my ob/gyn next weds and i'm going to ask her if she thinks that my ovulating so late in my cycle is the cause of us not getting pregnant so easily.
everyday, i feel a little better. I'm sorry if it made anyone uncomfortable, my depressd attitude that is. Not working and having a lot of free time gets to me. There is only so much school work and house work I can do. 
Thank goodness for my walks. My three miles a day have been really helping me mentally. It gets me out of the house and I get to see someone other then the walls of my home and my dh:haha:
I'll probably just do opk's and nothing special, if I do ttc this month. I don't know. 
*Lisa*....sounds like you were definitly not meant to have soy this cycle..lol..hopefully you won't need it next cycle because you'll already be preggers.
*New*..I am basking in all this glorious sunshine while i am off..i plan to go to the beach this weekend and i think i will lay out all day friday, as it's my birthday..I can't believe I will be turning 33..I tell everyone i'm turning 29 for the 5th time..:haha:
*Amber*,,i bet you were scared with the bleed..glad to hear things are better..your dh should got some while he could...lol. That's what i tell my dh who has been harassing me for some :sex: since my af started. I said "so sorry hun, af is here and it's a no go"..lol
*Grey* ..sorry to hear you haven' t o'd yet..maybe you have and just didn't catch it ..fx'd for you ...what cd are you on?

just got back from my walk and feel great...it so uplifting. soon i hope to be running again. I weighed myself on sun and i was 180lbs..i had gained weight back that i had originally lost prior to surgery. so i stepped on the scale today and i have lost 3lbs already..:wohoo:...but i made my dh hide the scale just like I had him hide the hpt's..:haha:..weigh in days are sunday...
:hi: to everyone else..hope you all are doing well.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm CD27, had another temp dip today, hoping it's O day and that we can get some :sex: in, last lot was on Sunday!
Glad the walking is helping you, nice to be out and about in the fresh air isn't it? :)


----------



## Morticia

GreyGirl said:


> I'm CD27, had another temp dip today, hoping it's O day and that we can get some :sex: in, last lot was on Sunday!
> Glad the walking is helping you, nice to be out and about in the fresh air isn't it? :)

Hi Grey :flower:
Just wanted to check in as I was SO relieved to find someone else who O's really late in their cycle. I'm CD20 today and still no signs, had some EWCM CD17 but only once and as yet, no more. Temps really low still too. Gutted because I convinced DH to BD every day starting CD16 as I thought I'd be O'ing today - and now he's completely worn out, but I haven't even had it yet! Agh! Do you always O late in your cycle? Last month I O'd CD15, the month before it was CD24...I'm a bit erratic since coming off bcp last year. I am disappointed now as DH really needs a break, so going to give him time out now I guess until I see some more EWCM!

One question - I may sound ignorant, ha, apols - does anyone know if BD-ing every day can affect the amount of EWCM you produce? I only ask because I used to see it a lot and since BD-ing every day this week, have hardly seen any - unusual! x


----------



## GreyGirl

Morticia said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD27, had another temp dip today, hoping it's O day and that we can get some :sex: in, last lot was on Sunday!
> Glad the walking is helping you, nice to be out and about in the fresh air isn't it? :)
> 
> Hi Grey :flower:
> Just wanted to check in as I was SO relieved to find someone else who O's really late in their cycle. I'm CD20 today and still no signs, had some EWCM CD17 but only once and as yet, no more. Temps really low still too. Gutted because I convinced DH to BD every day starting CD16 as I thought I'd be O'ing today - and now he's completely worn out, but I haven't even had it yet! Agh! Do you always O late in your cycle? Last month I O'd CD15, the month before it was CD24...I'm a bit erratic since coming off bcp last year. I am disappointed now as DH really needs a break, so going to give him time out now I guess until I see some more EWCM!
> 
> One question - I may sound ignorant, ha, apols - does anyone know if BD-ing every day can affect the amount of EWCM you produce? I only ask because I used to see it a lot and since BD-ing every day this week, have hardly seen any - unusual! xClick to expand...

I normally ovulate anywhere in the 20's...sucks! Never before and rarely after. Sorry yours have been so up and down, hope they settle soon! 
I have read several times that BDing every day can mean you have less EWCM, so they recommend every other day and then every day around the actual O date...hope that helps :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Morticia--doing the deed every day can indeed affect your cm. That is why a lot of ladies try things like cough syrup, grapefruit juice and marketed products to assist with cm production. (I used grapefruit juice and had great results!).

I'm also a late O'er. I was Oing on CD23 my last 3 cycles before my BFP. Before my m/c in September, I was Oing anywhere in the 20s, it was frustrating! 

Grey--Hope you get that egg hun!!! 

Love--grats on the weight loss, that is wonderful, and I am so glad that your walks are giving you good PMA!! Exercise always seems to refresh, it is wonderful!! I hope your appt with they gyn goes well next week! I know that late Ovulation can affect TTC, but there are meds to help if need be, I know that DH and I were going to meet with a specialist if we did not get our BFP as I O about a week behind what is considered the "norm."


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

Grey/Morticia: FXd you O soon...

Love: yay for taking your walks and losing weight... :thumbup:

New: how are you?

afm: cd7 and missed my first scheduled BDing night bcuz hubby was too tired so that means that i will be DTD tonight and tomorrow night and then every other night until cd20. Im so hoping I can keep up with that schedule.. LOL

:dust:

:hug:


:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Grey/Morticia: FXd you O soon...
> 
> Love: yay for taking your walks and losing weight... :thumbup:
> 
> New: how are you?
> 
> afm: cd7 and missed my first scheduled BDing night bcuz hubby was too tired so that means that i will be DTD tonight and tomorrow night and then every other night until cd20. Im so hoping I can keep up with that schedule.. LOL
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> :hugs:

I'm good thanks, feel a bit crampy today so assuming AF is on her way. Still not tempted to test which is a first for me.
Been out for tea with my SIL and her gorgeous 9 week old baby, god I love him :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm good thanks, feel a bit crampy today so assuming AF is on her way. Still not tempted to test which is a first for me.
> Been out for tea with my SIL and her gorgeous 9 week old baby, god I love him :hugs:

awww, going out and spending time with your niece/nephew must've been a nice relaxing time for you... :hugs:

sorry you're feeling a bit crampy.... Im feeling that way too and it's only cd7 lol. stay positive and remember, you are not out until the dumb :witch: shows up.... :hugs: hope you feel better... btw: good for you for your will power not to test.... I used to be able to just wait for AF to show up but recently, I have not had that will power... :nope: but this cycle I am positive that I can hold out until estimated AF day.... :thumbup: well let's hope so! lol :haha:


----------



## samiam

Love: Your avatar pic is how I feel! Glad you're walking. I cannot wait to get some non arm-related exercise! Hang in there. We're cycling at the exact same place (I think). As for the soy, I think I would wait and ask your doc. I've heard some scary things about it. Not to be a gloomy glenda, but I am becoming a bit more skeptical about just taking all kinds of things trying to influence my cycle. But that's just me. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all :D
Nice to see you Sam :)

I _think_ I may have ovulated yesterday. My temp had a nice rise this morning...if I did and we had :sex: last night, would that be on time to catch the egg? Does the cervix close immediately after the egg is released or do you have a little time? We BD'd at the weekend both days, then last night, so I'm worried now we may have missed it (my story every month)...Is there hope if it was yesterday??? I hope so!!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- They recommend the day before and the day of O, plus the day after as the best days, so if you can swing in another BD session today, and you really did O yesterday, you should have a good shot hun. I hope you caught that egg this month!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

sam: nice to see you, been thinking about you. hope you feel better. :hugs:

grey: I agree with Amber, get another :sex: in there today.... FXd this is your month! :hugs:

afm: cd8 and felt some cramps last night... had my scheduled planned where I wanted to start BD on cd6 but that was a no go bcuz hubby was too tired :dohh: so were supposed to DTD last night but this time I was too tired :dohh: SOOOO tonight is our first night DTD this cycle.... Im going to test on opk right now.... just to see what it says, doesn't hurt, right?! :thumbup:

BIG :hug: to everyone!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*, I have decided to NOT take the soy..i do only have one ovary now and i don't want to do anything to jeopardize that.. andas for my avatar, i changed it because i have had this blah mental attitude for awhile...lol..I love how you called it "gloomy glenda" i usually call it "debbie downer" (my first name is debbie, if you all don't know..lol:haha:). you made me chuckle.
I have been quite bummed as I am sure you probably have been too, with all these health issues throwing quinks in our ttc plans. I am still working on my mental health attitude..lol..Hey, at least I am not :cry:ing now. I was awful a few days ago. 
*LISA*..good luck with the :sex: sessions.. you must o really early every month. I don't even think about bding for conception purposes until around cd15 (which is still early) but i play it safe.
*Grey*..you still have a chance,,I agree with amber..good luck hun
*Morticia*..that was not an ingnorant question..after ttc all this time, i did NOT know that all these bd sessions can make cm mia...it's good to know
*New*...hoping you get a :bfp:
Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*, I have decided to NOT take the soy..i do only have one ovary now and i don't want to do anything to jeopardize that.. andas for my avatar, i changed it because i have had this blah mental attitude for awhile...lol..I love how you called it "gloomy glenda" i usually call it "debbie downer" (my first name is debbie, if you all don't know..lol:haha:). you made me chuckle.
> I have been quite bummed as I am sure you probably have been too, with all these health issues throwing quinks in our ttc plans. I am still working on my mental health attitude..lol..Hey, at least I am not :cry:ing now. I was awful a few days ago.

Yes. I know what you mean about the crying. Tues and Weds I couldn't stop crying. So far so good today, though I woke up to some spotting, so I think this month is out. Glad I made you chuckle! :thumbup: We have to stick together, we post-surgical girls. :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

I agree completely..and my ob/gyn said that anesthesia can wreak havoc on our cycles as well..isn't that awful?
I think the exercise is the only thing that is truely helping my mental attitude right now. These highs and lows are awful. We can stick it out together.:)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys!
I thought after ovulation it is too late and the cervix is closed for business? We're going to hopefully DTD tonight anyways, just in case, but does it really help our chances much? I wish we'd got in Tuesday as well, but hubbie hit his head on the car and really didn't feel great. Doh! 
I'm hoping IF I did ovulate yesterday then we have still got a chance! 
Thanks all, quickly off to cook dinner, will hopefully reply to all later and check in :hugs:


----------



## samiam

I'm back in here, girls. AF reared her ugly head yesterday. Ah well. At least it was on time this month even if the O was super super late. I have heard that pain pills can delay O, so I am hoping that was the case. On to April. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: sam...


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: sam, sorry she came back. onto april and a bfp for you! :)

afm: we didn't manage to get in any :sex: :( we were about to, but hubbie said just too tired. it appears i did o on wednesday, so i guess i'll have to hope that 1 time did it :( i'm so annoyed, every month we seem to do it every other day for a while, then it stops because my o day playes hide and seek. i think timing sex is so hard! if only mu opk's were clear and gave me a good heads up, not a single proper positive this month despite often doing 2 a day :(
ggrrrr! well, i guess i'm off to the 2ww, i don't hold out much hope of a bfp after only doing it on o day as the closest :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome back Sam, hope you are recovering well.

Hi to everyone else - not enough time to mention everyone individually, sorry.

I'll be back here tomorrow - just started spotting....

Oh well... :dohh:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam and New--so sorry the hag showed for you guys! Fx'd for better results for you this month!!

Grey--sorry to hear about the BDing. Keeping my fx'd for you also that the 1 time did the deed!! We have had ladies here who did get their BFPs with very little BDing, so I'm hopeful for you!! What type of OPKs do you use? I found that the only reliable way I could verify my O turned out to be the Smileys (although they are kind of expensive). I just waited until my cheapies started to get darker and then started using the smileys so I didn't waste them.


----------



## loveanurse1

New..sorry to hear of af..:hugs:....seems as if we are all trying again this cycle
grey..i had :sex: one time that I recall the whole month of jan 07 and concieved..my little Hayleigh was a surprise..pleasantly so..we had been ntnp for 7yrs..and voila...we got pregnant..:dust: to you hun
sam...how are you today..have you walked yet...i am going later with my friend when she gets off work
Hi to all the preggers out there,,that come back to visit us..we love you for that..:winkwink:
afm...Thanks for the birthday wishes..here I am aged 33 ...still trying for that :baby:..not much planned for today..hopefully going to the beach tomorrow. This other two week wait is so boring and LOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGG because I o so late. I wish I could :sleep: right through it:haha: but no,,everyday drags especially since I haven't returned to work..I am going to have to finesse my ob/gyno into letting me return back to work on weds..fx'd


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for your messages. Just drinking my first cider seeing as its the weekend.....


----------



## shelleney

Perhaps you could invest in a CBFM Grey? Just a thought :flower:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:flower:Happy Sunday all..Today is my miracle baby's 11th :cake: birthday. She was born at 26wks gestation, weighing in at 1lb 15oz. She has surpassed many a medical hurdle. 

afm: I have lost 5lbs in one week. I am super duper excited over that. Praying the continuing weeks bring more success. Spent the day at the beach yesterday. It was gorgeous out. Just baked my baby girl's birthday :cake:. Not much going on at all. This other two week wait is more like a 2 1/2 to 3 week wait. So looooonnnngg and boring:-=. I do get to go back to dr's on wed. Hoping to go back to work to help keep me occupied.
Hope everyone else is having a great weekend:winkwink:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> :flower:Happy Sunday all..Today is my miracle baby's 11th :cake: birthday. She was born at 26wks gestation, weighing in at 1lb 15oz. She has surpassed many a medical hurdle.
> 
> afm: I have lost 5lbs in one week. I am super duper excited over that. Praying the continuing weeks bring more success. Spent the day at the beach yesterday. It was gorgeous out. Just baked my baby girl's birthday :cake:. Not much going on at all. This other two week wait is more like a 2 1/2 to 3 week wait. So looooonnnngg and boring:-=. I do get to go back to dr's on wed. Hoping to go back to work to help keep me occupied.
> Hope everyone else is having a great weekend:winkwink:

Congrats on your weight loss and on your daughter's birthday. Yep. I went for a walk on Sat and today. That has done wonders for my mood. And I think AF is gone already, temps spiked again today. So much for the temps making sense. But maybe things will even out here soon. Hope you had a great weekend. Trying to get the shoulder back still, but at least there is less and less pain every day.


----------



## loveanurse1

Sam..glad to hear you are in less pain..that was one thing I did look forward too after the surgery was waking up to a new day..it seemed after I slept and woke up I realized I was in less pain..great job with the walking..


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone!
I know I haven't posted in a ridiculous amount of time, but I hope I'm still welcome here. :blush:

The last couple of weeks I've been trying to clear my mind of TTC and just focus on healing and getting healthy in both mind and body. I've kept up the kung fu and I've added one moksha yoga class to my weekly regime. I don't have a scale so I don't know if I've lost any weight, but I definitely feel better.

Anyways, I felt like it was time to come back to BnB because (gasp) I think my period has arrived! :happydance: If I count the D&C as CD1, then it was a week late, but better late than never, right?
So here I am at CD1 and ready to get back on the horse. Again.
I'm considering trying temping just to see if I'm ovulating, but I'm scared I'll get too obsessive over it. Any advice on that?

I have a lot of reading to do to catch up, but I hope everyone is doing well, and perhaps you can update me on what's up?


----------



## loveanurse1

Hi everyone..Happy Monday to you.

Oh anna that is great..you sound so positive:flower:..I agree with you that exercising helps the mind and body..I have stuck with our weight loss pact and have been hitting it hard everyday.
I was so happy to lose 5lbs in one week. I had my hubby rehide the scale yesterday. I weigh in on Sundays. I ran about a mile yesterday and walked the remaining two.
I'm glad you're getting back on that horse with us:winkwink:. I have been going back and forth wether to wait another month or two before ttc again but I always end up going for it..When o time comes I get all :ninja: about ttc:haha:. I did get on amazon.com today and ordered 50 wondfo opk sticks and it comes with 10hpt. So i'll have them if I go for it this month. Part of me says it's logically better to wait at least another month since I've used 5wks of my FMLA already this yr but the other part says who cares..Jan 1st starts a whole new set of FMLA I believe. This is my last month of the year to have a 2011 :baby: and my due date if I got preggers this month would be DEC 26th...so we'll see
I have been praying to God to help me deal with my jealous and envy issues regarding pregnant women in my every day life..most certainly my SIL..as I've told you all,,she is pregnant with her 5th child (my bil's 1st) and she has custody of none of the 4 she already has. I loaned her my maternity clothes. I had to pray to God to help me get over this greeneyed monster on my back. This was one small step for me.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Hello everyone!
> I know I haven't posted in a ridiculous amount of time, but I hope I'm still welcome here. :blush:
> 
> The last couple of weeks I've been trying to clear my mind of TTC and just focus on healing and getting healthy in both mind and body. I've kept up the kung fu and I've added one moksha yoga class to my weekly regime. I don't have a scale so I don't know if I've lost any weight, but I definitely feel better.
> 
> Anyways, I felt like it was time to come back to BnB because (gasp) I think my period has arrived! :happydance: If I count the D&C as CD1, then it was a week late, but better late than never, right?
> So here I am at CD1 and ready to get back on the horse. Again.
> I'm considering trying temping just to see if I'm ovulating, but I'm scared I'll get too obsessive over it. Any advice on that?
> 
> I have a lot of reading to do to catch up, but I hope everyone is doing well, and perhaps you can update me on what's up?

I am SO glad to see you, Anna!! :flower: Of course you are welcome! :hugs: And I'm on cd5, so we're all right here together. As for the temping, here's the thing I would suggest. Just tell yourself that you are going to spend the first month gathering information about your cycle. I managed to do that this month and, despite the fact that I had surgery this month, it's the only month since the MMC that has shown a clear ovulatory pattern. I think it's because I chilled out about it a bit. So just think of it as checking the weather every morning (if you can). 

What's up with me is that I am still recovering from shoulder surgery and am headed to the fertility doc on April 19th for a full blood panel and work-up just to make sure that things are in order (then again, I am old and I need such reassurances before I try seriously again). In the meantime, I'm in AZ without OH, healing from surgery and wondering if I have the strength to leave my country again to go back over to the UK. I'm booked on a flight over on May 5th, but I really just want to stay here even though I miss OH. Anyway. I am so glad to see you again. I've missed you and thought about you a lot these past few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome back Anna - great to hear you're back and feeling positive, of course you're welcome! :D
I'm so with you on the quest to beat the green eyed monster Love - it's soooo hard! 
Hope your appointment goes well Sam and your get some good answers :)

AFM: I have thought now twice this cycle I was in the 2ww...but I'm not. I'm on CD32 or 33 now and not had ovulation. Hubbie is worn out from all the :sex: we had trying to catch the second spike of temp, but I think I've lost the will to try this month, I don't trust that anything would happen even if I did ovulate this late. I've been so down. I've started doing stepping on my bottom step of the stairs for the last 2 days and want to keep that up as it's cardio I can do, even with breasts (long story)...and I'll be usingmy easy shaper more, I want to lose weight and get healthy, yet the same time chocolate is my only comfort in the TTC misery :(


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Perhaps you could invest in a CBFM Grey? Just a thought :flower:
> xx

I've been thinking about one, but I don't much about them and need to justify the cost to my hubbie....do you know of a good website that explains them clearly please?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey,
I have a CBFM and can't recommend it enough. I bought mine secondhand off ebay for £55 inc 20 sticks. Its not recommended for people with cycles longer than 42 days however,not sure how long yours are, but I have heard of people on here cheating & not poas til later in cycle. Maybe have a search. You can download the instruction booklet off the Clearblue website, it explains exactly how it works x


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Grey,
> I have a CBFM and can't recommend it enough. I bought mine secondhand off ebay for £55 inc 20 sticks. Its not recommended for people with cycles longer than 42 days however,not sure how long yours are, but I have heard of people on here cheating & not poas til later in cycle. Maybe have a search. You can download the instruction booklet off the Clearblue website, it explains exactly how it works x

Thank you, I'll have another look into them, cheers :)


----------



## loveanurse1

Morining all..
*SAM*...I don't blame you for not wanting to leave the comfort of what you know..I must be awfully difficult to be without OH though. I am praying you continue to recover. With OH gone, will you miss your chance of ttc this month?...
*GREY*..I would be completely frustrated if my cycles were doing that. I am an impatient person, a fact that I must admit about myself:winkwink:but doesn't the cbfm usually test your saliva and use opk tests?? help me out here* NEW*,,is this correct?...if it is so,,you could always buy seperately the opks and the saliva scope..I purchased one off line for 20$ and the opks are rather cheap on line as well..Just wondering if that would help a little with cost and all.

afm...super excited to go see dr tomorrow..I want more answers and I want to go back to work..I need to be back at work..This time off has been long enough for me.


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Morining all..
> *SAM*...I don't blame you for not wanting to leave the comfort of what you know..I must be awfully difficult to be without OH though. I am praying you continue to recover. With OH gone, will you miss your chance of ttc this month?...
> *GREY*..I would be completely frustrated if my cycles were doing that. I am an impatient person, a fact that I must admit about myself:winkwink:but doesn't the cbfm usually test your saliva and use opk tests?? help me out here* NEW*,,is this correct?...if it is so,,you could always buy seperately the opks and the saliva scope..I purchased one off line for 20$ and the opks are rather cheap on line as well..Just wondering if that would help a little with cost and all.
> 
> afm...super excited to go see dr tomorrow..I want more answers and I want to go back to work..I need to be back at work..This time off has been long enough for me.

No, I won't miss my chance this month, as OH will be coming back here in a few days. He's hating the travel, but I'm not cleared by my orthopedic guy and since I'm still having PT four times a week, I'm not ready to return to the UK. I miss OH a lot, but I am so busy trying to heal and grading and trying to get everything sorted in terms of my fertility blood tests etc. So time is going quickly. 

Grey--I love my CBFM. I got it used on ebay and I would suggest going that route. It only tests morning urine, which makes it easier for me than the whole holding my pee afternoon thing. Do some research on it, but I've found that the cost of the used machine and sticks on ebay are worth it.

AFM: How are you all holding out in here? I'm in a good mood today (for a change) and feeling, for no apparent reason, that this will be our month.


----------



## loveanurse1

SAM...that is great news..I am glad your OH is coming back. I love your PMA. I have everything fx'd for you to get your :bfp: this month. If you get preggo this month what would your due date be. I'm glad you helped me out with the CBFM question.. I was under the impression it tested saliva and urine..thanks. I too have been in a better mood these days. I hope it continues.


----------



## shelleney

Great to hear from you Anna. Good luck with woring out your cycles, and hopefully TTC again. Will be thinking of you lots :hugs:

Thanks Sam and New for explaining the CBFM to Grey. I never actually got round to buying one. I had plans to buy one when my AF arrived, but then it never did. lol. But I would consider buying one in the future.

Hi to everyone in the OTWW - Grey, Anna, New, Sam. Love, and anyone ive missed :hi:
xx


----------



## bethenasia

loveanurse1 said:


> I have been praying to God to help me deal with my jealous and envy issues regarding pregnant women in my every day life.

:hugs:I've been having trouble with this recently as well.


----------



## Anna Purna

:flower: Aw, thanks for welcoming me back, everyone.

Nurse: 5 lbs in one week is fantastic! So happy for you! :happydance: I haven't weighed myself in a month so I'm curious to see if all my work has paid off at all. I do think my clothes fit a little better and my stomach isn't as round as before.
What does FMLA stand for? I can guess it's time off..? So, you're still not back at work? You must be eager to get back to work...or not! :haha: I know after being on bed rest for two weeks I was ecstatic to be working again. 
I think that if you're ready to TTC again then there's no point in waiting. Just go for it! Get on that horse!
I have pregnancy envy as well, and my SIL is also pregnant, although she doesn't sound quite as 'interesting' *ahem as your SIL! I'm also extremely impatient, so I've been trying to work on that as well. Wow, it sounds like you and I have a lot in common at the moment!

Sam: How's the shoulder? Have you been able to get out and do some running yet, or are you still too sore? 
So, have you finally gotten a 'real' period? I hope this cycle is THE ONE for you! :happydance:
It must be hard feeling torn between two homes, but in the end you need to do what's best for you, right? Would it be at all possible to extend your stay and have your OH come stay with you in AZ? 

Grey: :hugs: Sorry about the frustrating cycle. Trying to catch that elusive egg can be such a soul-crushing experience at times, but you just have to keep reminding yourself that it's worth it. How long have you been temping for? I just bought my BBT thermometer yesterday and did my first reading this morning. I'm hoping that this cycle won't be an anovulatory one, but I've heard that the first AF after a D&C can be wonky. :wacko: How was it for you?

New: So you're using CBFM this cycle - anything else? I don't know anything about CBFMs but now I'm curious so I might have to do a little google search. I just started temping for the first time this morning and I can already see it being a bit of a pain in the arse.

:hi: shell! How are you doing? Nice scan picture - you must be so happy!

Hello to everyone else. Happy egg hunting!


----------



## mpepe32

well I'm back in the other 2ww :( I think I may have ovulated the first day we started bd'g. It was the one day that I didn't take my temp and the next day there was a temp rise, so another bust of a cycle. You ladies are right about O playing hide and seek! I know the nurse at my doc office would prefer me take clomid to regulate when I O and I guess I'm still hoping I get get another BFP before it comes to that. Also Dh was sick with the flu around that time so we didn't start bd'g because of that, now I'm sick so where is the justice of this all???? Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Mpepe*...sorry that af has come for you and that you're feeling under the weather. Hoping you'll catch that Easter "egg"..:haha:
*Beth/Anna*..as much as I hate the way this sounds but I am glad that I am not the only one who feels pea green with envy. At least I am not alone. If I was I would seriously think I am going :wacko:..lol..hell, there are some days I think I am..:rofl:
*Anna*...FMLA..is one good thing Former President Clinton put into effect. It allows workers who have been employed at there jobs for a year to have 12 weeks off for family issues,medical issues (family,medical leave act). We get up to 12wks in a year, that includes maternity leave, without our employers saying "hey since you need this time off, you get the boot" Some places of employment are wonderful enough to provide you with pay while on your mat leave,,mine does not. I do have paid days off that i accumulate. I had over 230+ hrs saved for maternity leave, when this happened. I now will have about 50-60hrs left after all is said and done with. At least I have short term disability insurance that pays a stipend of around 1500$ a month if you are out for a certain period of time. It helps. I am ready to go back to work. I honestly couldn't be a stay at home mom for good. I need adult conversation. I wouldn't however be adverse to cutting my hours to one or two days a week to help with income and let my hubby work the rest. Unfortuneately, that is not in the cards for us at this moment in time.:nope:
When I had my first period after my d&c it was long and filled with a lot of old brown blood..sorry tmi..but otherwise it was ok. 
Temping is something, I find I can't seem to master as i do not have good sleep patterns. Good luck to you on that.
*Sam*...hope you got your walk in for the day..and I hope this is the month we can all catch that Easter egg
:hi: to all the preggers that keep coming back to cheer us on..:)


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :
> Sam: How's the shoulder? Have you been able to get out and do some running yet, or are you still too sore?
> So, have you finally gotten a 'real' period? I hope this cycle is THE ONE for you! :happydance:
> It must be hard feeling torn between two homes, but in the end you need to do what's best for you, right? Would it be at all possible to extend your stay and have your OH come stay with you in AZ?

HI Anna! The shoulder is improving daily. I'm still not able to run yet, but I have been hiking a bit with poles and next week I am going to be able to run again!! :) I have actually had the progesterone-withdrawal period and then, just last week, a real period, a 28-day cycle and a temp rise that showed O. I was really pleased to see all of that, especially since I was told that the anesthesia and the pain medications were likely to mess my cycle up entirely. But I guess the progesterone did what it was supposed to and knocked things back into line. Thank GOD. I was losing my mind there. 

It is definitely hard being torn between two places, but, to be honest, I don't feel terribly attached to Scotland (even though I love the people and find it beautiful). If OH weren't over there, there would be no question of returning for any length of time. This whole health thing just scared the pants off of me. I want to be in a medical system that makes sense to me. OH is planning to spend a few weeks here in April and then maybe a few in May (if I don't get cleared to leave in May). But finally, unless he can find a job over here, he won't be able to stay for long. So back I will go. :shrug:

Give temping a chance. It gets easier. And it really does provide you with an idea of your own personal pattern, which will make things easier. How are things with your job? What happened, finally? :hugs:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> SAM...that is great news..I am glad your OH is coming back. I love your PMA. I have everything fx'd for you to get your :bfp: this month. If you get preggo this month what would your due date be. I'm glad you helped me out with the CBFM question.. I was under the impression it tested saliva and urine..thanks. I too have been in a better mood these days. I hope it continues.

Love: I'm glad you are in a better mood too! :happydance: Will you find out if you can go back to work tomorrow? If I do get knocked up this cycle, my approximate due date would be Dec 28th. Talk about the very last days of the year!! How fun would it be to be late and have a baby in the very first few minutes of a new year? :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..glad to hear that you are ablt to start running next week. It always makes me feel good. I can understand your worries going through a medical system you're not quite sure about. Here in the states we can really do a lot of picking and choosing with our health care as we don't have the government involved, but that is soon to change with Obamacare.
A new year with a new :baby: sounds delightful.. My due date would be Dec 26th if I got knocked up this month. I had to chuckle over your term there (knocked up) as I say that all the time and people look at me crazy like I should be saying 'if I get pregnant', but can't help myself.
*Anna, New, Mpepe*,..hope you're doing ok

afm..went to dr today and she said I can start back to work on fri. As for late ovulation and my concerns regarding that, she said that the surgery and loss of my left ovary may have messed up my cycles for a little bit that I need to track them for a while and see what happens before she will do anything definitive. I think I o'd earlier than usual last month. I'm not sure exact date as I didn't use my opks only my body and the prescence of ewcm. I can say it was definitly earlier than the previous months before the cyst. This month I will have opks in hand (i hope, as i ordered them offline) and hope that this is a sticky month for us.
Happy Easter Huevo hunting everyone..:haha:
:hi: to all the preggo's that come to visit us.


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> *GREY*..I would be completely frustrated if my cycles were doing that. I am an impatient person, a fact that I must admit about myself:winkwink:but doesn't the cbfm usually test your saliva and use opk tests?? help me out here* NEW*,,is this correct?...if it is so,,you could always buy seperately the opks and the saliva scope..I purchased one off line for 20$ and the opks are rather cheap on line as well..Just wondering if that would help a little with cost and all.

CBFM just tests FMU and gradually learns your cycle so asks you to POAS on different days to identify high and peak days.. they state that if you BD on these days, your chance of conceiving is increased.
I am now on month 6 of using it so don't know if its helped me in that way but definitely takes the guess work out of O.
You can get up to 5 high days plus your 2 peak days and you usually O on the 2nd peak day.

Mine asks me to POAS on CD6 and then stops once it identifies first peak, then gives you an automatic 2nd peak and then a high before returning to low.

Hope this helps - any more questions, please ask. I have spent months learning how it works.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Anna. I am happy, but still nervous. Hopefully I will be able to relax once I have had my 12 week scan (if everything is ok). Taking each day as it comes.

Hey mpepe. Sorry to are back in the OTWW. Hope this cycle is yours, Hun.

Glad you can start back at work, Love. Great news for you.

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
glad to see you're back on the thread Anna! :hugs:

CD14: been DTD and doing OPKs. 

my BD so far: 
Mar 26 (CD10) - estimated start of FERTILE DAYS: :sex: (night - Preseed, Softcup)
Mar 27 (CD11) - FERTILE: :sex: (midnight), watery CM, faint OPK (FMU), 
Mar 28 (CD12) - FERTILE: :sex: (morning), O cramps, EWCM, negative OPK (FMU, 3pm), very very faint OPK at 7pm, :sex: (night - Preseed), 
Mar 29 (CD13) - FERTILE: EWCM, cramps, faint OPK (FMU/3pm/7pm)
Mar 30 (CD14) - FERTILE: small amount of EWCM, cramps, faint OPK (FMU, 12:30pm), 

thinking Im about to O any day now.... hoping to get some action tonight and another midnight session :winkwink: i think those are the best ones.. LOL we'll see how it goes LOL Im also hoping to BD every other day starting today.... FXd.

:hug:


----------



## shelleney

Sounds like you have a good routine going there Lisa.
Fingers crossed you catch that egg!
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies! Sorry I have not popped in much over the last day or so, I have been pretty slammed at work with meetings.

Anna--so good to hear from you hun! Glad to see you are doing well and getting all that exercise in!

mpepe--so sorry the witch got you. :hugs: I hope you get better results this cycle!! Hope you start feeling better soon hun. :hugs:

sam--glad to hear you are healing so well and getting in lots of exercise!! Hope you and your OH are able to work something out so you can be together and in a place where you feel comfortable with the care you need!

love--- yay on being able to get back to work on friday! :happydance: i hope your cycles straighten out soon so you are able to get more reliable info on your O days--and hoping even more that you don't need to temp for long as you get your bfp!!!

Lisa--good job on the bding! looks like you have a great plan!!

New/Grey--thinking about you ladies and hope you are doing well today!

Hope you all catch your easter eggs this month!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies!

I got my pos OPK with FMU today. I will do another test at 2pm. what do you think?

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance: That's a positive! Get to that :sex: girl!! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks Amber! I will be DTD tonight maybe twice and the next 2 days. Im going to use Preseed to assist as well. Im having EWCM but a little more won't hurt right?! :winkwink:


----------



## loveanurse1

That's a definite POSITIVE...get busy girl..fx'd you catch that eggy..


----------



## LiSa2010

just an update: I think I got my pos opk on the way down. tested at 1:30pm and it was faint. I think my surge may have started late last night, maybe around 10ish... 

I've been reading and some say we O 12-48 hours after first pos OPK and some say 12-48 hrs after last pos OPK.... I could be Oing right now.... Eggy can live up to 12-24hrs so I am still hoping I catch it.

wish me luck ladies...

:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Certainly a + Lisa - congrats! 
I'm still technically in this thread as I haven't ovulated yet, sorry I haven't been around and supported. I haven't wanted to bring you all down with my whining about not ovulating yet. 
How are you all doing? Thought I should catch up with you all :)


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa: I hope you caught that :cool: - it sounds like you've gotten in lots of :sex: so hopefully this is your month!

Sam: :wohoo: on the first real AF. I can't imagine how frustrated you must've felt the last few months. I'd really love to see your name on the first page of the Femmes Fetales thread this month. I also hope I can join you there! :friends:
I know what it's like to feel torn between two places - I love Quebec, but I miss my family and my English-speaking friends...and I really miss the ocean! But I love my DH too and he's so secure in his job that it would be silly for us to relocate, at least for now. 
Maybe it would help if you thought about what you liked about Scotland, besides the fact that your DH is there...

Love: Back to work for you! :happydance: Getting back to the normal routine always helps. Let this be your month!

Grey: Whine away. That's what we're here for! Also, life can be so boring without whines and mopes and sulks and tears and...well, we're stuck with it, so let it out! :friends: I might be right there with you stuck in OTWW limbo - this is my first AF after the D&C so I have no idea what to expect. :wacko:

Amber and Shell: Wishing you all the best. Hang in there - the 2nd tri is right around the corner!

AFM: Still exercising and eating better but don't seem to be losing any weight. So, feeling a bit frustrated about that. :dohh:
Still have AF but it definitely hasn't been like my usual cycle - a lot lighter and less cramps. I'm worried that this isn't even a real AF and my body is just messing with me. My temps seem to be all over the place and I just don't get it.
Question for all the ladies who temp or have temped: I've been temping the last 3 mornings and each reading is quite different:
CD1 = 36.8
CD2 = 36.5
CD3 = 36.7

Is this normal?????? 

Durrrrr, I'm feeling quite frustrated with everything at the moment...


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..I agree with *Anna*..this forum and our group are here to listen..we all have moments like that. I know when my o days were getting later and later every month due to my cyst..i was completely irritable and impatient.
*Lisa*..i hope you caught your huevo
*anna*..maybe you are just now building muscle..I am anxious to see what I have acomplished come sunday as it's my weight watchers weigh in day.
*sam*..hoping you are doing ok tonight
*afm*: was disappointed my opks didn't arrive in the :mail: today..hoping they show up by tomorrow..fx'd that we all make it to the front page of the femme fetales page.
I did a 4 mile walk today..had to take a break from running as I have shin splints and had to ice them tonight, otherwise today has been pretty boring. I am hoping the sun comes out warm enough to sun bathe. I need to get the sun in while I can before I go back to work sunday night..


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Lisa: I hope you caught that :cool: - it sounds like you've gotten in lots of :sex: so hopefully this is your month!
> 
> Sam: :wohoo: on the first real AF. I can't imagine how frustrated you must've felt the last few months. I'd really love to see your name on the first page of the Femmes Fetales thread this month. I also hope I can join you there! :friends:
> I know what it's like to feel torn between two places - I love Quebec, but I miss my family and my English-speaking friends...and I really miss the ocean! But I love my DH too and he's so secure in his job that it would be silly for us to relocate, at least for now.
> Maybe it would help if you thought about what you liked about Scotland, besides the fact that your DH is there...
> 
> 
> AFM: Still exercising and eating better but don't seem to be losing any weight. So, feeling a bit frustrated about that. :dohh:
> Still have AF but it definitely hasn't been like my usual cycle - a lot lighter and less cramps. I'm worried that this isn't even a real AF and my body is just messing with me. My temps seem to be all over the place and I just don't get it.
> Question for all the ladies who temp or have temped: I've been temping the last 3 mornings and each reading is quite different:
> CD1 = 36.8
> CD2 = 36.5
> CD3 = 36.7
> 
> Is this normal??????
> 
> Durrrrr, I'm feeling quite frustrated with everything at the moment...

Anna--That's a good idea. Maybe I need to get more involved in things when I get back to Scotland. That would help. I basically only arrived over there when we fell pregnant and then lost the baby and then I tore my shoulder, so I don't really have any friends over there. So this time I will have to make more of an effort.

As for your temps, those are pretty normal, especially during your AF. Temps during AF can be all over the place and yours seem pretty normal, but I've only been temping since November, so maybe someone with more experience will disagree. Are you using Fertility Friend to track temps? Also, they will be different if you take them at different times (but you probably know that, so just ignore me). Try not to be frustrated. :hugs: Take a few deep breaths and know that you will wake up one day and realize that you feel much better than you do now. Believe me; I tell myself this all the time and now it's finally happening. Be good to yourself, dear.


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Friday lovely ladies! 

Anna--your temps are going to be ALL over the place during AF, so don't worry about them fluctuating right now. They should start to calm down a bit once your AF is over. However, if you have longer cycles (like a few of us), you will notice that your temps will bounce around a bit until about 4-5 days up to your O day. Mine used to be all over the place until about CD15 and then the spikes would be less erratic up to my O day (CD 23). Hope that info helps!

I also agree with Love--you are probably building lots of muscle, and muscle weighs more than fat, so you are actually losing fat and getting a better shape! 

Love--hope your first day back at work goes well hun!! And I also hope you get lots of that sun you are looking for this weekend!! Thinking of you!

Grey--:hugs: sorry you have been feeling down of late hun. Don't worry about being down around us, we are all here for one another for love and support!! :hugs:

Sam--thinking of you and hope your are still recovering well! I know you have had a tough decision between the states and Scotland, and I hope when you go back you are able to enjoy and settle in a bit more! :hugs:

Wishing all of you ladies a wonderful weekend! :friends:


----------



## neffie

Hi OTWWers :howdy:

Hope you guys are doing well. Just wanted to pop in real quick and see how everyone's holding up. I know I've been MIA for a while now, and honestly I don't know when I'll be back on here in full swing. But I hope you guys know that I'm not being a stranger to you all.....it's just what I need to do for myself right now. You guys are definitely in my thoughts.

Good luck in catching that :bodyb: this month! :dust:

p.s. Grey, I'm so sorry that you're having a rough time deciphering your cycle this month. Easier said than done I know, but it's not over until the cow shows her face. So hang in there!


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Sorry that I haven't been around much either - it's good to read up on how you're all doing, and really hope everyone's ok and feeling as positive as possible. 

GreyGirl - just wanted to shout 'hello' and let you know not to give up hope, I finally O'd on Wednesday at CD27 so am only now entering the 'real' TWW. 

FX'd crossed for you all xxx
P.S am going to see my doctor Monday morning to discuss my long cycles and late O and will keep you posted of what she says/suggests!


----------



## mpepe32

Ladies, can I ask a question? I was using the digital OPK's for a while, then got completely fed up and stopped using them all together 

Now I have I have one but its not digital so is it a matter of the lines being the same darkness which means I have my LH surge???


----------



## loveanurse1

mpepe..the line has to be as dark or darker than the control line..hope that helps


----------



## loveanurse1

Neffie/Morticia...feel free to pop in and say hello whenever you want. I am just an addict to bnb right now especially since I have been out of work, which is soon to change.:flower:

:wave: to Sam/Anna/mpepe/lisa/new/sparkle...Hoping you all are doing ok on this April Fool's day

:hi: to all the bump ladies:)

I am super excited..my opk's just arrived in the :mail:...yay:happydance:...cd14 here..thinking I am close to o..praying I catch the surge..have been doing the bd:sex:..praying for good results. Waiting on my friend to get off work so we can go for my run. Shins feel ok right now. I iced them well last night and have been doing periodic stretches through out the day. I do have a blister on the bottom of my left foot from all this walking/jogging. NO Pain NO Gain...or as my drill instructors use to say when I was in Marine Corps boot camp 'pain is just weakness leaving the body"..:haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

OMG....i am super excited..my opk's came in the :mail: and I poas without holding my urine and got a + right away...thank goodness for all the bd'ing...will upload a pic or two when i get back from running...cd14 and a +opk...how exciting...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Woo hoo Love, fab news................... fingers crossed this is your month hun xxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Yeah Love, catch that egg girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

Okay here is my poor attempt at taking and uploading a pic of my cd14 opk....
there are 2 of them..i am hoping at least one looks good..lol
I am now making a :pizza: for my girls..
they look so good in person..and the + came up right away....praying we catch the heuvo...
 



Attached Files:







opk cd 14 009.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 6









opk cd 14 010.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on the +OPK Love!
FXd you catch that egg this month!
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yay for the + OPK Love - get on the :sex:


----------



## Amberyll23

Definitely +!!! FX'd you caught that egg!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Morning ladies.
I return to work tonight. I am ambivalent regarding this as some of me wants to stay at home and some of me wants to return back to work. I will miss all the free time I had to lay in the sun and the time spent with the kids. Duty calls.
I weighed in today and weight loss was not great. I know my clothes fit better so i know i am toning. I was 175.8 last sun and am 175.2 today. If i continue to stay this way then I know I will need to adjust my points system on my weight watchers plan.
I am now in the tww thread too. I believe o day was yesterday which was cd 15. We bd on cd10-15 and I hope to get another in today. I am praying that is enough.
Happy Sunday all


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Morning ladies.
> I return to work tonight. I am ambivalent regarding this as some of me wants to stay at home and some of me wants to return back to work. I will miss all the free time I had to lay in the sun and the time spent with the kids. Duty calls.
> I weighed in today and weight loss was not great. I know my clothes fit better so i know i am toning. I was 175.8 last sun and am 175.2 today. If i continue to stay this way then I know I will need to adjust my points system on my weight watchers plan.
> I am now in the tww thread too. I believe o day was yesterday which was cd 15. We bd on cd10-15 and I hope to get another in today. I am praying that is enough.
> Happy Sunday all

Love: I bet you are toning, which is great!! I'm going to try to run today for the first time since a few days ago (it hurt the shoulder too much to do it last time). 

Fingers crossed that you got the egg! We're busy as rabbits over here trying to catch the huevo ourselves. I think I'm closing in on O. All signs seem to suggest that and I am almost to cd14, so. . . Fingers crossed.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - Fxed for you hon! That must mean your lovely OH is over in AZ with you now. So happy you have good company...have fun little bunnies! :dust:

*Love* - It's always hard the first day of work especially after having so much fun in the sun and quality time with the kids on the beach. Hope the transition won't be too difficult. FXed for an Easter BFP! :dust:

Good luck and much dust to all you other ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..yay..I hope you catch that eggy and if we both get those :bfp:'s this month, our due dates will be so close. Good luck running. My shins demanded that I not do it until these shin splints are healed. I took a break yesterday and thought ok, they'll be fine today,,but that was a firm negative. If I would have had my cellphone on me, i would have called dh to come pick me up from the track, (i normally walk there and back) i hurt that bad. As soon as i got home, i did what i was trained to do:RICE...REST, ICE,COMPRESS AND ELEVATE. SO,after the ice numbed me up, i took a bath to relax the muscles and had to take something for the pain. I feel better already. I will not quit exercising, i will just not run for awhile. I will continue the 3-4 mile, power walks and see how that goes. I sure hope it's muscle i'm building..lol. I think the diet,exercising and just plain drinking lots of water and little caffeine has helped my cycle to work itself out,,,that in addition to the surgery. Fx'd we both get easter egg :bfp:'s. :dust: to us all

*Grand*,,12 weeks, in the second trimester,,how excited you must be. I am glad that I'll be working as i'll have school, work and exercise to keep me distracted while in the tww.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone.
Sorry I've been a bit lax in posting lately, I have been keeping up with you all though.
Hope everyone is well.
I'm feeling good, very good. For those who don't already know, I have a new job starting in June. Its still with the same company but in another department (one that isn't closing like mine is).
I have bought a new car too, pick it up on Thursday.
Its been a long while since I've felt this positive so long may it last.
DH and I have been having :sex: cos we want to and not cos we have to.
I've actually had some EWCM today, which is a miracle. Still persevering with the Conceive Plus, it was a bit of a passion killer at the start but I've learned to be discrete with it now and 'nip to the loo' beforehand.
I'm cd9, CBFM is on high and all is well with the world...


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*..yay..I hope you catch that eggy and if we both get those :bfp:'s this month, our due dates will be so close. Good luck running. My shins demanded that I not do it until these shin splints are healed. I took a break yesterday and thought ok, they'll be fine today,,but that was a firm negative. If I would have had my cellphone on me, i would have called dh to come pick me up from the track, (i normally walk there and back) i hurt that bad. As soon as i got home, i did what i was trained to do:RICE...REST, ICE,COMPRESS AND ELEVATE. SO,after the ice numbed me up, i took a bath to relax the muscles and had to take something for the pain. I feel better already. I will not quit exercising, i will just not run for awhile. I will continue the 3-4 mile, power walks and see how that goes. I sure hope it's muscle i'm building..lol. I think the diet,exercising and just plain drinking lots of water and little caffeine has helped my cycle to work itself out,,,that in addition to the surgery. Fx'd we both get easter egg :bfp:'s. :dust: to us all

Love: Have you considered ice baths and/or epsom salt baths? I ask because I run half marathons and those are my weapons against things like shin splints. That and yoga for runners as well as rolling on a foam roller. :thumbup: I managed to run today for the first time since November! The shoulder hurt a bit, but it was tolerable and so I kept at it. I cannot wait to get out there again tomorrow! 

You're right. If we do get our :bfp:s this month, we'll be bump buddies! :hugs: Fingers crossed. I hope your night back at work went well.

Grand: Yes, my OH is here. For the next ten days, at least! :thumbup: I still haven't been green-lighted to return (by the orthopedic guy), but I am seeing him and the fert doc on April 19th and so I should have more info then. How are you feeling? Starting to show a bit?? :hugs:

AFM: Hope you're all doing well. I went for my first run in ages today. Felt good to get out there again.


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*,, good for you on your run.. I did do ice packs, and then soaked in the tub with warm water..it felt great. I made a dr's appt for weds, to have her check them out. I do NOT want to get stress fractures. I never thought about the epsom salt. That would be worth a try. 1/2 marathons? wow..go you..I am hoping to get back to running a 5k...I wish I could get to that point. I am also going to ask the dr about exercise induced asthma. I am wheezing and coughing like crazy for at least 1 -2 hrs after a run. Asthma does run in my family, will see what she says. Bump buddies would be fantastic.
:hi: and :wave: to everyone. hope you all are enjoying your monday morning.

afm: i am extremely tired this morning. Heading to bed as I have to work again tonight. It went well. My staff all exclaimed how they missed me. They said they liked the replacement superivsor but that she was a little on the lazy side and they are used to me working the trenches with them.:) It makes one feel good to know that your staff actually like you when you're a supervisor. I am off to bed now.


----------



## GreyGirl

Some great positive events happening, so many o'ing and hopefully catching the eggs :D Really pleased for you all :D


----------



## loveanurse1

Just wanted to stop in and say :hi: before I head out to work..have been utterly exhausted when i get home and these next two nights i am working 12hr shifts,,,so no real time to do things...so :wave: to everyone


----------



## Morticia

Hi girls :flower:
Hope everyone is ok...just wanted to stop by to report that I think I'm out :cry:
Started spotting at 13dpo this morning - a sure sign that AF is on her way. 
Am disappointed but trying to be realistic/optimistic.
FX'd those who have yet to test have better news! xx:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear that af got you morticia. hope you can find something to help you unwind and take your mind off of it.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all :hi:,
I have graduated from here now as O'd yesterday and I hope not to return, (in the nicest possible way!) :rofl:


----------



## loveanurse1

new..you had me lol...i agree with you..in the nicest way i hope not to return either..lol


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> new..you had me lol...i agree with you..in the nicest way i hope not to return either..lol


I also think I Oed yesterday, so I am on back to the other tww. Hope you're all doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

Sam, I posted in the other thread to you about your cold..I hope you feel better soon..


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear the witch got you Morticia. Good luck for next cycle.

Congrats on Oing New! Get BDing Hun!
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Sunday everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend.
Is there anyone left in the OTWW???

I'm happy to report that I got a +OPK today! :happydance: I've been so worried about this being an anovulatory cycle, so I guess this means I WILL ovulate...right? 
I haven't been so great at taking my temperature in the morning, but when I have it always reads 36.7. I've tested at different times of the day to make sure it's not broken, which it isn't, so I guess I just have a very consistent BBT. :shrug:

I've been feeling a little down this week. My SIL had her baby and I feel guilty for the feelings I've been experiencing over it. I keep making excuses not to visit and see the baby, but I know eventually I'll have to deal with it. 

Still going to kung fu and yoga, seeing some small changes in my body but no big weight loss. Oh well. 

Have a great week everyone. Hope you caught your Easter egg! :bunny:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Happy Sunday everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend.
> Is there anyone left in the OTWW???
> 
> I'm happy to report that I got a +OPK today! :happydance: I've been so worried about this being an anovulatory cycle, so I guess this means I WILL ovulate...right?
> I haven't been so great at taking my temperature in the morning, but when I have it always reads 36.7. I've tested at different times of the day to make sure it's not broken, which it isn't, so I guess I just have a very consistent BBT. :shrug:
> 
> I've been feeling a little down this week. My SIL had her baby and I feel guilty for the feelings I've been experiencing over it. I keep making excuses not to visit and see the baby, but I know eventually I'll have to deal with it.
> 
> Still going to kung fu and yoga, seeing some small changes in my body but no big weight loss. Oh well.
> 
> Have a great week everyone. Hope you caught your Easter egg! :bunny:

Anna!! I'm so glad that you got an +OPK. As for your temps, maybe that's a good thing. Now watch and see what happens. If your temps spike and then stay high in the next few days, you've definitely Oed. 

Sorry you're feeling down. :hugs: I know how hard it is. I'm approaching my due date and it's starting to get harder and harder to stay optimistic about it all. 

Hang in there, get you some :sex: and join us in the tww. If we all get our :bfp: this cycle, we'll be only a few weeks apart! :thumbup:


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Congrats on all the positive OPKs - great news! I'm a bit out of whack with you guys as AF has just finished (she only lasts two days these days) so I am officially on CD3 of that other TWW. 

So I'm here with all who are at the early end of it too, and who have ages for O to arrive (again - doh! :dohh:)

Good luck to you all who are about to test! xxx:kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Anna! Great to hear from you Hun :friends:

So glad that you Od....now get BDing!!

Sorry to hear about your feelings towards your SIL's baby. But you have every right to feel that way. I completely understand. Im here if you need to talk.

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

just popping in to say hello to everyone..:)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
well Im back here again. the :witch: got me today :nope: but honestly, Im okay with it. I will be NTNP through the summer as I want to put all of my energy into losing weight. I bought my treadmill and am in the middle of doing a body cleanse. as soon as I set up my treadmill, I will be starting my diet. I should get it Friday or Monday... hoping it's Friday though....

good luck ladies!! hope you caught the eggy!

:hugs:


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :wave:

Hope everyone's doing well. Just wanted to stop by and see how everyone's getting along.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Just checking with you all.

Lisa - sorry AF got you, but yay for your positivity!

Anna - sorry you're feeling down hun, but remember we're all here for you to support you and listen to you.

Sam - hope you feel better soon, you really sound as if you've had everything possible thrown at you at once.

Morticia, Neffie, Shell, Love :hi:

Not much time to catch up, but I will do soon.

AFM - 5dpo and nothing much to report


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..sorry the hag got you too.. I may be joining you here in a few days but i certainly hope not..and i mean that in the nicest way possible..:winkwink;..i am right there with you on the weightloss and exercise. 
*Anna*..new is correct, we are here for you...and i for one am proud to have you back here chatting with us...WE MISS YOU AND NEFFIE..but we do understand. Praying you catch your eggy
:hi: to *morticia, lisa*, and anyone else I may have missed
*afm*..if you haven't read our other thread..i started spotting yesterday at work and am still having brown cm although it's not coming out..so i'm thinking af is on her way..way early though..i was only 9dpo yesterday when it occured..if it's af..i continue on the weight loss/exercise regimen i have and try to get even fitter for a future pregnancy..if it's not,,i just continue eating healthy and hope to get that bump:haha:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi:

Love: Could it be implantation spotting??? I hope so! I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you.

Lisa: So proud of you for being so motivated with your weight loss. I'm sorry the :witch: arrived, but it's great that you're not letting it get to you and focusing instead on your health. Cheering you on!

New: How's the TWW treating you? Hopefully I'll be joining you there soon!

Morticia: Don't worry, we'll still hang around and keep you company here. :friends: On which cycle day do you usually O?

Neffie: It's been so long since I've seen you! I guess you're in the TWW now? How ARE you????

Shell: Thanks lady. How are you feeling? My husband went to visit his sister and the new baby alone, and explained to his family how I've been feeling and they say they understand. His family knows about the ectopic, but not about the recent loss. It's tough.

Sam: :hugs: When is your due date? Please let me know so that I can send you some extra hugs that day. If you want to check out my chart, just click on my ticker. I'm not really sure what's going on with my temperatures - I had very consistent temps, then a drop, and now it's slowly going up but it hasn't risen above the earlier temps. Sigh. I'm worried this will be an anovulatory cycle for me. :cry:

:hi: To anyone else I might have forgotten!

AFM: I'm confused and worried about my temperatures. I had a very consistent temperature of 36.7 all week, then a drop to 36.5, then a slow rise back to 36.7 this morning. The day I got the 36.5 I also had a +OPK, so.....
If my temperatures don't go above 36.7, does this mean that I didn't ovulate?
:sad2:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sam: :hugs: When is your due date? Please let me know so that I can send you some extra hugs that day. If you want to check out my chart, just click on my ticker. I'm not really sure what's going on with my temperatures - I had very consistent temps, then a drop, and now it's slowly going up but it hasn't risen above the earlier temps. Sigh. I'm worried this will be an anovulatory cycle for me. :cry:

Anna--It's May 27th, so it feels like it's right around the corner. And there are damned big as houses pregnant women all around me cooing at one another "Oh, when are you due?" and smiling and patting each other's bumps. It's killing me. Plus I'm having this totally weird cycle with two temp drops in a row after ovulation, but really really early. So confusing! 

Hey--It totally looks like you Oed. The thing about temping is that now you need to wait until Saturday morning's temp to see if you get three more temps at or above your dip temperature. But it's great that you have a climb. And it doesn't matter how fast it climbs. :hugs: Given the fact that you got a +OPK on the day that your temp dipped, I would say that you are good to go. :)


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks for the reassuring words, Sam. I've been reading about it online and looking at different charts, but I haven't seen any like mine and I'm still confused about how to tell if I've O'd or not. :wacko:
I'm sorry you're having strange dips, but is it at all possible that it's an implantation dip???


----------



## loveanurse1

Anna, I may not temp but sam has been diligent at it...I think her advice sounds right on target especially if you got a + opk correlating with the dip and rise. 

*We (sam and I)* are both hoping we had ib. I am hoping we all catch that eggy this month. Can't wait for you to join us in the other thread. :hugs:to you.
:hi: to* Lisa, Morticia, Neffie, New* and anyone else I may have missed..

this weekend will give me answers I hope..fx'd for us all


----------



## Morticia

Anna Purna said:


> :hi:
> 
> Love: Could it be implantation spotting??? I hope so! I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you.
> 
> Lisa: So proud of you for being so motivated with your weight loss. I'm sorry the :witch: arrived, but it's great that you're not letting it get to you and focusing instead on your health. Cheering you on!
> 
> New: How's the TWW treating you? Hopefully I'll be joining you there soon!
> 
> Morticia: Don't worry, we'll still hang around and keep you company here. :friends: On which cycle day do you usually O?
> 
> Neffie: It's been so long since I've seen you! I guess you're in the TWW now? How ARE you????
> 
> Shell: Thanks lady. How are you feeling? My husband went to visit his sister and the new baby alone, and explained to his family how I've been feeling and they say they understand. His family knows about the ectopic, but not about the recent loss. It's tough.
> 
> Sam: :hugs: When is your due date? Please let me know so that I can send you some extra hugs that day. If you want to check out my chart, just click on my ticker. I'm not really sure what's going on with my temperatures - I had very consistent temps, then a drop, and now it's slowly going up but it hasn't risen above the earlier temps. Sigh. I'm worried this will be an anovulatory cycle for me. :cry:
> 
> :hi: To anyone else I might have forgotten!
> 
> AFM: I'm confused and worried about my temperatures. I had a very consistent temperature of 36.7 all week, then a drop to 36.5, then a slow rise back to 36.7 this morning. The day I got the 36.5 I also had a +OPK, so.....
> If my temperatures don't go above 36.7, does this mean that I didn't ovulate?
> :sad2:

Hi girls :flower:
Thanks for being so lovely and always welcoming. 
*Anna* - don't worry too much about your temps, it could be that you are a 'slow riser' in terms of your charts. FF has some examples of people who are biphasic/triphasic and there is also 'slow rise' - perhaps it just takes a couple of days for your temps to climb above coverline? it doesn't have any effect on O, but you might be able to see if you compare your other charts whether this is what's going on? FX'd for you now in the proper TWW!
Oh and btw - totally empathise with you and your feelings about your SIL's baby. Totally natural and doesn't mean you're an awful person or anything like that...it's just because you want it so, so much. Hugs. :hugs:

*Love* - you sound so positive and have everything crossed that spotting at 9dpo is IB - come on IB!!! :thumbup:

*LiSa2010* - so sorry that the witch got you. but you have an amazing attitude, PMA! good luck with the treadmill! 

*New* - hope the TWW isn't too excruciating. I'm on CD6 of that 'other' TWW which is some ways is even worse because it feels as though there's 'no point' in BD-ing all the time..other than for enjoyment, of course! 

*Sam, Neffie, Shellney* - love and FX'd for you all! xxx:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

well..here i am once again..af got me at work..i have had to hold off the tears :cry: until i got home..apparently i let myself get my hopes up again..a 27day cycle..where did that come from..:shrug: no implantation bleed for me..
I am so irritated...just plain sick of all of this ttc..:grr: so darn frustrating..I hate this, hate this hate this..

sorry for the rant..gonna hit the sack..hope everyone else is fairing better than I at the moment..


----------



## Morticia

loveanurse1 said:


> well..here i am once again..af got me at work..i have had to hold off the tears :cry: until i got home..apparently i let myself get my hopes up again..a 27day cycle..where did that come from..:shrug: no implantation bleed for me..
> I am so irritated...just plain sick of all of this ttc..:grr: so darn frustrating..I hate this, hate this hate this..
> 
> sorry for the rant..gonna hit the sack..hope everyone else is fairing better than I at the moment..

oh noooo Love I'm so sorry :cry:
really feel for you - the ONLY positive, even though I know it's sounds crap, is that hopefully your cycles are getting shorter which means O will happen faster and you can get practicing much sooner next time. Though I know that's irrelevant, the way you're feeling right now. Really thinking of you - stuff your face with chocolate and have a long, hot bath and a huge glass of red wine. You deserve it. hugs. :hugs: xx


----------



## loveanurse1

i have thought of that *morticia*,,hoping to continue to o at a decent time in my cycle and not late like i was before the cyst was removed..
hot bath done...snooze coming up next..


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Sorry the witch got you. But loving your PMA. Good luck on the weight loss! :thumbup:

Anna - Long time no speak! :hi: Hope you're doing well. I've been on a BnB break myself for a while. Although I have missed everyone on here, I will definitely say that the break has helped me relax a whole lot. Still no BFP, but I'm more chilled out, that's for sure. As for your temps, if you had a 1 day dip with a + OPK the same day, and then a rise the day after, you might have O'd the day of the dip. Just wait it out a couple more days to see what your temps do. Fingers crossed you caught that huevo.

Love - I said this on the other thread as well, but I'm so bummed for you. Use the next couple of days to enjoy some good food & drink. And by drink, of course I'm referring to non-alcoholic. ;) Hope you feel better soon.

:hi: New, Morticia, Shell & everyone else.


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> well..here i am once again..af got me at work..i have had to hold off the tears :cry: until i got home..apparently i let myself get my hopes up again..a 27day cycle..where did that come from..:shrug: no implantation bleed for me..
> I am so irritated...just plain sick of all of this ttc..:grr: so darn frustrating..I hate this, hate this hate this..
> 
> sorry for the rant..gonna hit the sack..hope everyone else is fairing better than I at the moment..

Oh Love, I am sooo sorry.:hugs: I was convinced that I was going to get on here one of these fine days and find your happy news. It is good, though that your cycle is 27 days, I bet you're regulating and that the next month with be your month!! Hang in there. And rant and cry to us if you need to. We're here. :flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies for all the good luck wishes on my weight journey... it's going great. Im on my 4th day of the cleansing diet and am almost there... Im supposed to be on it for 10 days but I started at the wrong time bcuz my daughter's b-day party is this Saturday and not sure what Im going to do yet (should I eat, not eat), Im supposed to introduce my body slowly back to solid foods once Im done with the diet and there's absolutely no dairy, meats, rice, the first few days so that's whats making it hard for me... the first day off, Im only supposed to drink freshly quezzed orange juice, second day, more juice and veggie soup, third day more juice, veggie soup, salad, fruit and then my 4th day is my normal diet intake. ugghh I guess I'll see what I'll do :shrug: lol. 

so my treadmill is coming on Friday Yay!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

love, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

morticia, how are you?

Anna - not sure about temps as I've stopped doing it. I hope you sort it out. :hugs:

:hi: New, Sam, Neffie, Shellney :hugs: for you all!

cd3 for me and am scheduled to O on cd15. not going to do anything special but will keep it in mind.

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

wow,* lisa*..that sounds like a strict regimen for this diet..i don't know if i could do it. My weight watchers is hard enough. I will say at the beginning of the year i was 183lbs..and i lost around 10lbs but gained some back when i was out for my surgery. I resumed my exercise and diet (restart wt was 180) and now i am down to 172lbs. I am hoping to continue to lose and get my body ready for a baby. I find I hate my treadmill. I would so much rather be out at the track then on my treadmill. I don't know why but it seems the miles come much more quickly out in the fresh air versus my treadmill. Good luck to you, and I am cd1 of course, and hope to o on cd15 again so i'll be right behind you.

thanks everyone for letting me rant this morning,, i contribute it to lack of sleep and of course the bloody witch herself..off to walk..so i can clear my head..


----------



## samiam

Anna: Temps are increasing nicely, Mrs. :)


----------



## Morticia

LiSa2010 said:


> thanks ladies for all the good luck wishes on my weight journey... it's going great. Im on my 4th day of the cleansing diet and am almost there... Im supposed to be on it for 10 days but I started at the wrong time bcuz my daughter's b-day party is this Saturday and not sure what Im going to do yet (should I eat, not eat), Im supposed to introduce my body slowly back to solid foods once Im done with the diet and there's absolutely no dairy, meats, rice, the first few days so that's whats making it hard for me... the first day off, Im only supposed to drink freshly quezzed orange juice, second day, more juice and veggie soup, third day more juice, veggie soup, salad, fruit and then my 4th day is my normal diet intake. ugghh I guess I'll see what I'll do :shrug: lol.
> 
> so my treadmill is coming on Friday Yay!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> love, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:
> 
> morticia, how are you?
> 
> Anna - not sure about temps as I've stopped doing it. I hope you sort it out. :hugs:
> 
> :hi: New, Sam, Neffie, Shellney :hugs: for you all!
> 
> cd3 for me and am scheduled to O on cd15. not going to do anything special but will keep it in mind.
> 
> :hugs:

hi girls :flower:
Just a quickie as I'm away for the weekend - always good, in a way, to be distracted from googling and obsessing about all things baby!! (especially as I have a long while to go yet before I even gear up to O...was CD27 last month, and only on CD7 today...so two weeks before I even attack DH to start BD-ing with a vengeance! :haha:)

Great news from you girls who are working so hard to lose weight and get in your prime baby-making shape. An inspiration to us all!

Glad to hear you treated yourself to lots of good things, Love - to get you over the horrid witch coming along. Anna - agree with everyone else that things are looking good for you hun, woo!

As for me - I'm feeling pretty positive today because I have asked my GP to write me a referral letter to see a gynaecologist about my irregular periods/spotting/late O/short LP. I know it doesn't sound positive..but I feel that the sooner I take control and don't just listen to the doc saying 'relax, come back and see me in a year' then I'll know I've done everything I can to maximise my chances of getting a BFP - and detecting any problems (if there are any) really early on. Keep you posted and have brilliant weekends xxx:kiss:


----------



## samiam

Morticia said:


> [As for me - I'm feeling pretty positive today because I have asked my GP to write me a referral letter to see a gynaecologist about my irregular periods/spotting/late O/short LP. I know it doesn't sound positive..but I feel that the sooner I take control and don't just listen to the doc saying 'relax, come back and see me in a year' then I'll know I've done everything I can to maximise my chances of getting a BFP - and detecting any problems (if there are any) really early on. Keep you posted and have brilliant weekends xxx:kiss:

Morticia: I'm glad you are taking control. And there is no harm in having someone check things out. Even if all they say is "Everything's fine." At least then you will know. Right? I'm headed in for the very same on Tuesday. I doubt they are going to tell me that everything's fine (based on my wacky temps, I know that it isn't), but at least I'll have some information instead of just wandering around in the dark.


----------



## Morticia

samiam said:


> Morticia said:
> 
> 
> [As for me - I'm feeling pretty positive today because I have asked my GP to write me a referral letter to see a gynaecologist about my irregular periods/spotting/late O/short LP. I know it doesn't sound positive..but I feel that the sooner I take control and don't just listen to the doc saying 'relax, come back and see me in a year' then I'll know I've done everything I can to maximise my chances of getting a BFP - and detecting any problems (if there are any) really early on. Keep you posted and have brilliant weekends xxx:kiss:
> 
> Morticia: I'm glad you are taking control. And there is no harm in having someone check things out. Even if all they say is "Everything's fine." At least then you will know. Right? I'm headed in for the very same on Tuesday. I doubt they are going to tell me that everything's fine (based on my wacky temps, I know that it isn't), but at least I'll have some information instead of just wandering around in the dark.Click to expand...

Thanks hun - I feel exactly the same. Good luck for your appt on Tuesday and let us know how you get on (I also have wacky temps too - so you're not alone there either!) FX'd all goes well for you xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

I almost wish i could temp..but with my irratic sleep cycles, it just doesn't work. *Morticia*, I agree with *Sam*, it's great you are taking control of things...I hope both of you can get some kind of answers that will help things along..Maybe *Sam*, you won't need it because you will get your :bfp:..fx'd.
So, I have made another gesture towards doing the right thing and offered up some of my baby things to my sil. I am loaning her my baby swing, high chair, and may go through some clothes. I am trying. It is still a stuggle for me but I am better today than yesterday. More Pma today than yesterday.
*Anna*..glad you moved over into the tww. 
I think it's *Lisa, Morticia* and I in this otww right now, is this correct???everyone else is in the tww..
Going to the beach tomorrow. Then working on some school work. Will be glad when this semester is over. Hoping the week goes quickly as I work sun through thurs and a bunch of 12hr shifts at that. So this otww may go faster than usual for me. I am use to having to wait 3weeks for o day.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## samiam

Love: Think of the karma in giving that baby stuff to SIL. I think it's a great thing to do! Enjoy the beach. :)


----------



## shelleney

Hope everone has a good weekend :)

Lisa, hope your daughters sweet 16 goes well, especially after all that planning! :cake:

take care all xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey, how's everyone doing in the OTWW? :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello ladies! I hope everyone's doing well and getting to it like little bunnies! :bunny:
As usual, the TWW is DRAGGING for me. Still working on getting into shape in the meantime. I finally bought a scale today and was happy to see that I've lost 8 pounds! :dance:
Still, I wish it were more, so I think it's time to add some more cardio or something to my regime. Any ideas? Also, I've started a diet journal if you feel like stopping in. I haven't added a link to my signature yet as I don't know how to do it. :blush: Any help with that???


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Hello ladies! I hope everyone's doing well and getting to it like little bunnies! :bunny:
> As usual, the TWW is DRAGGING for me. Still working on getting into shape in the meantime. I finally bought a scale today and was happy to see that I've lost 8 pounds! :dance:
> Still, I wish it were more, so I think it's time to add some more cardio or something to my regime. Any ideas? Also, I've started a diet journal if you feel like stopping in. I haven't added a link to my signature yet as I don't know how to do it. :blush: Any help with that???

Anna--I also posted a reply to you in the TWW forum (not about this, but about other things). Congrats on the weight loss! I can certainly help if you want to start a run/walk program. I've run 8 half-marathons and, because of the shoulder and the MC, am having to start over from ground zero myself. Let me know if you're interested and I'll get you the beginners run/walk thing. It starts so easily that anyone can do it, so you won't run the risk of hurting yourself or getting injured. And you can run as slowly as you want. Let me know. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on the weight loss Anna! I've lost 3 in 6 days recently, not weighed myself again. But only really cut out chocolate (I realised I was eating about 1,000 calories a day sometimes of just chocolate) and been doing exercise. We'll all get healthy together!


----------



## Morticia

loveanurse1 said:


> I almost wish i could temp..but with my irratic sleep cycles, it just doesn't work. *Morticia*, I agree with *Sam*, it's great you are taking control of things...I hope both of you can get some kind of answers that will help things along..Maybe *Sam*, you won't need it because you will get your :bfp:..fx'd.
> So, I have made another gesture towards doing the right thing and offered up some of my baby things to my sil. I am loaning her my baby swing, high chair, and may go through some clothes. I am trying. It is still a stuggle for me but I am better today than yesterday. More Pma today than yesterday.
> *Anna*..glad you moved over into the tww.
> I think it's *Lisa, Morticia* and I in this otww right now, is this correct???everyone else is in the tww..
> Going to the beach tomorrow. Then working on some school work. Will be glad when this semester is over. Hoping the week goes quickly as I work sun through thurs and a bunch of 12hr shifts at that. So this otww may go faster than usual for me. I am use to having to wait 3weeks for o day.
> Happy Friday everyone.

Thanks Love - well done on giving some of your bits and pieces to your SIL...that must've been SO hard for you, and you're such a brave lady :hugs: I just hope that she'll be giving them back to you soon enough because you'll have another BFP!! 

I'm here in the OTTW with you too - on CD10, but potentially have another two weeks here because didn't O until CD27 last month and CD28 the month before. haven't even done that much BD-ing (maybe 3 times so far this cycle) because it feels nice to have a 'break'! let's definitely help each other through the long drag through to the TWW. sounds like you're doing the right thing keeping busy - we have a couple of long bank holiday weekends coming up (including the Royal Wedding!) so hopefully it will fly by! xxx:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Morticia*, i do hope she will return the items back for that very reason..but if for some reason it come back mangled and i have a bfp, then i'll just buy more..they needed it more then me. Yes we can keep each other company in the otww.
*anna*..8lbs is great. I weigh in on sundays so i was happy to report i have lost 1lb. total wt loss from surgery date 8lbs...total wt loss from the begginning of the yr 11lbs. I am still walking but have to eventually get up to running again..I"M letting my shin splints heal.
*Grey*, great job on letting go of that chocolate..3lbs is great..Proud of you.

Hello to everyone else that i haved missed..going to bed...:flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *Morticia*, i do hope she will return the items back for that very reason..but if for some reason it come back mangled and i have a bfp, then i'll just buy more..they needed it more then me. Yes we can keep each other company in the otww.
> *anna*..8lbs is great. I weigh in on sundays so i was happy to report i have lost 1lb. total wt loss from surgery date 8lbs...total wt loss from the begginning of the yr 11lbs. I am still walking but have to eventually get up to running again..I"M letting my shin splints heal.
> *Grey*, great job on letting go of that chocolate..3lbs is great..Proud of you.
> 
> Hello to everyone else that i haved missed..going to bed...:flower:

Well done on your weight loss too! I am on day 19 without ANY chocolate...hoping the weight loss continues for us all!
Night night :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: everyone,

How is everybody doing?
Sam - thanks for the mention in your siggy, nice to know we're all in this together :friends: or in my case :drunk: :haha:

Well done on the weightloss Sam, Anna, Grey and Love.

I may (or may not) be back with you by the weekend, AF due Thursday which is impecable timing for Easter, not! :dohh:


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> :hi:everyone,
> 
> How is everybody doing?
> Sam - thanks for the mention in your siggy, nice to know we're all in this together :friends: or in my case :drunk: :haha:
> 
> Well done on the weightloss Sam, Anna, Grey and Love.
> 
> I may (or may not) be back with you by the weekend, AF due Thursday which is impecable timing for Easter, not! :dohh:

Will you be testing tomorrow, New? We are all in this together. And if we both get AF on Thursday, we can have Easter :wine: . Deal?


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Monday night everyone..Hope everyone is doing well..getting ready for work..so this is short and sweet esp since i posted in the other thread


----------



## lilrojo

Hi guys.. back to this wonderful place.. of the OTWW... bla.. almost to cd3 yay.. ordered myself a CBFM that should be coming in a day or two.. so Im happy about that... hopefully it will be all I need to getting this sticky bean... and figuring out my cycles since my mc..


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> Will you be testing tomorrow, New? We are all in this together. And if we both get AF on Thursday, we can have Easter :wine: . Deal?

Definitely a deal Sam! I'll be hitting the :wine: hard this weekend if the nasty cow bag shows up.
Wishing us both good luck for the next few days :dust:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies!

I'm back here with all of you. Booooo to the ugly witch! I'm so damn sick of seeing her stupid face. :growlmad: I hope my body hasn't done a number on me since the MC. Well, on to another cycle. I'm done with the sticks, thermometers, charting, etc. etc. for this cycle. I haven't gone through a cycle yet without any of these, so will give it a shot this time around. Hopefully what I don't know won't hurt.

Yay on the weight loss Love & Grey. Keep at it. :thumbup:

Sam - Thanks for the note in your siggy. It does help knowing that we're all in this together. :friends: How's the shoulder by the way?

:hi: Lisa, Lil & Morticia.


----------



## loveanurse1

*neffie*, sorry the hag has shown up..but we will be in this together..I actually decided to try temping..we'll see if i can stick to it..lol I am glad to see you on here more often. I do understand the need to get away sometimes. I wish I had the will power sometimes to stay away. I also feel the need to vent and such so it helps me to come on here.
*morticia/lil*..hope all is ok with you both
Hoping everyone is doing ok.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Ladies!

Sam - thank you for adding me to your siggy too :hugs:, it's always great when we support one another.... 

:hi: Neffie, New, Love, Grey, Lil & Morticia and everyone I may have missed :hugs:

afm: my ticker says I am on cd8... have not been really keeping track bcuz I was just so busy this past 4 day weekend. I should be Oing on cd15. Fxd my eggy gets caught.. :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, I'm back here officially. I have a Dr's appointment tomorrow to see why I may have had a 53day cycle and if they can help me ovulate earlier. Will they actually be able to help if I haven't been trying for 2 years? 

How are you all doing, sorry for all who've recently had the hag show up - she's horrible isn't she?! The emoticon doesn't quite do her evil justice. 

Sorry for the graphnic nature of the picture...but this is how I'm feeling about the evil old witch right now and found this on google images...

https://headstatic.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/wicked_witch_west_3.jpg


----------



## Morticia

Hi girls :flower:

Hope you're all ok and enjoying this gorgeous weather (it's like summer in the UK! will probably only last a couple of days, tho...just like our real summers, ha ha!)

Was just wondering, what do you girls do (esp you fellow late O'ers) in terms of BD-plans during the OTWW? I read about SMEP and have been loosely following it as much as possible. Bit silly really, seeing as I have at least another 10 days before O even begins to emerge on the horizon - but figured it can't hurt as it's supposed to raise your chances to 40%! I'm on CD12 and we are trying to BD more or less every other day, since CD10. started using OPKs on CD10 too. also upped my B6 intake to 20mg to see if that makes any difference at all in bringing my O date forward. I am definitely finding that BD-ing in the mornings (DH is off work for a few weeks) helps matters enormously - was even ready to BD twice in one day until I remembered we'd already done it that morning - quite something when you've been together 10 years already, ha ha! :haha:

Oh - and am not restricting my wine intake this month, that's for sure. Not until the real TWW at least! trying to be much more mellow than usual to see if it makes a difference. 

Love to you girls xxx:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

i tried the smep plan when my cycles where giving me an late o day...it sucked...by the time she reared her head,,my dh and i were wore out. it wasn't fun anymore..

I wouldn't be adverse to trying it again this cycle as i am now shorter cycles...
off to bed for some snooze..have a great day everyone


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for the picture Grey. It really made me laugh! (although having the witch show up is no laughing matter :nope:) But thanks for the image.

Hi Morticia. Isnt the weather over here gorgeous? Although I agree it most definitely wont last! I followed SMEP for 2 cycles, and got my BFP on the 2nd cycle. I Od about CD20, most cycles, so not as late as you, but still late in my books! We started BDing every other day from CD12, and started using OPKs from CD16. Then once we got a positive OPK, we started BDing every day. I would probably start the BDing a week or so before you usually O, just to be on the safe side. Therefore, you wont miss the egg if you O early, but you wont wear yourselves out too soon. Hope that helps!

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..your picture was quite amusing..I can't wait to hear what your dr will be doing to help you out with your upcoming cycle.
*Morticia*..I think I may try smep out again..i hope we get some great results. I may start with cd 8 since my cycles are shorter..not sure yet..I hope it works. I 'm getting bummed it's taking so long to get my :bfp:
*Lisa*..:hi: how are things with you??are you closer to o'ing??
*Lil/Neffie*...:hi: :wave:

*afm*..someone please help me out with the temp I got this morning. I woke up at 1pm to pee so i took my temp and it was 97.43 and then went back to sleep for a few more hrs and woke up and took temp again at 4pm.. temp was 97.70..which is more along the lines of what i have been getting for temps. which one do i use,,i am plugging in the 97.70 for now until someone helps me out. also..what is my baseline temp???? how do you upload your chart to bnb?? yes, i know i am full of questions but at least i am trying..
help me please someone


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Grey*..your picture was quite amusing..I can't wait to hear what your dr will be doing to help you out with your upcoming cycle.
> *Morticia*..I think I may try smep out again..i hope we get some great results. I may start with cd 8 since my cycles are shorter..not sure yet..I hope it works. I 'm getting bummed it's taking so long to get my :bfp:
> *Lisa*..:hi: how are things with you??are you closer to o'ing??
> *Lil/Neffie*...:hi: :wave:
> 
> *afm*..someone please help me out with the temp I got this morning. I woke up at 1pm to pee so i took my temp and it was 97.43 and then went back to sleep for a few more hrs and woke up and took temp again at 4pm.. temp was 97.70..which is more along the lines of what i have been getting for temps. which one do i use,,i am plugging in the 97.70 for now until someone helps me out. also..what is my baseline temp???? how do you upload your chart to bnb?? yes, i know i am full of questions but at least i am trying..
> help me please someone


Love: Okay--I don't know tons about temping while on a swing shift, but I would use the second temp, because you went back to sleep. Your baseline temp? Do you mean your coverline? If so, FF will determine that once it's determined your O date. The way you upload your chart is to go to the sharing tab on FF and go to "get code" and copy all of the info listed under "BB code" and then paste that into your signature. Get in touch again if it doesn't work for some reason.

AFM: Oh, and I am back in here. I started spotting during my afternoon run. It's fine. It means that I have a picture-perfect cycle. O at day 15, hag at day 28-29. So, now, on to the HSG and bloods. In other news, the fact that the doc wants me to wait a cycle means that I have an official "stay of execution." In other words, I won't be going back to Scotland until at least the start of June. Testing won't be for another month and then we'll have to see about the meds he's likely to put me on. So OH has agreed to come back in a few weeks and get some :sex: in and stick around to see what the blood tests are. I just think he should agree to stay here permanently, but at least we are not fighting about it right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Anna Purna

Neffie: Take it easy this cycle. :thumbup: It's always when you play hard to get that the elusive :bfp: comes out of hiding. I think that if this cycle is a bust, I'll also go back to 'not trying' - ie: NO TEMPING, NO OPKs, just :sex: !

GG: Wow, that image is scary! The :witch: truly is an ugly old hag! I hope you get some answers from your doctor tomorrow. 

Morticia: I tried SMEP for 1 month, but didn't continue with it. The next month I 'gave up' and got my :bfp: :shrug: I think you should try it out, and hopefully you'll be successful on it right away! 

Nurse: I would say go with the temp that is consistent with the others in regards to time. If you want your chart to show up in your signature, you need to create a ticker through Fertility Friend, like mine. If you click on mine, it links directly to my chart. So:
1. Go to MY CHART (on the side)
2. Click on SHARING (on the top) and choose GRAPHICAL TICKERS
3. Create a ticker!
4. Copy and paste the code into your signature space
5. DONE!

Sam: :happydance:Yay for a regular cycle! Finally! I'm glad your DH has agreed to visit during :cool: time; hopefully you get what you need out of this whole mess! 

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: I'm having a similar temping problem as Nurse is. ADVICE NEEDED!!!
I usually wake up at after 7, but this morning I woke up at just before 6. I took my temperature (36.8), then went back to sleep. I took it again at 7 (37.0) and the temp had changed by .2 degrees (Celsius) and was what it has been for the last few days. Which temp should I go with??? :dohh:
Finally feeling better today after having a cold all week! :happydance:


----------



## samiam

Anna--Use the later one. :) Nice looking chart there, hon!

In the interest of laughter, which is good for fertility and will give us something to do in this OTWW, I offer you this website https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2...-gotten-your-period-but-you-are-still-unsure/

I am so busted. I did this VERY thing earlier this evening. :blush:


----------



## GreyGirl

Morticia said:


> Was just wondering, what do you girls do (esp you fellow late O'ers) in terms of BD-plans during the OTWW? I read about SMEP and have been loosely following it as much as possible.
> 
> Oh - and am not restricting my wine intake this month, that's for sure. Not until the real TWW at least! trying to be much more mellow than usual to see if it makes a difference.

I don't really have a plan...just try and have :sex: as much as possible, I have very long cycles and if we tried smep, we'd be worn out well before egg arrived. 



shelleney said:


> Thanks for the picture Grey. It really made me laugh! (although having the witch show up is no laughing matter :nope:) But thanks for the image.
> 
> Hi Morticia. Isnt the weather over here gorgeous? Although I agree it most definitely wont last! I followed SMEP for 2 cycles, and got my BFP on the 2nd cycle. I Od about CD20, most cycles, so not as late as you, but still late in my books! We started BDing every other day from CD12, and started using OPKs from CD16. Then once we got a positive OPK, we started BDing every day. I would probably start the BDing a week or so before you usually O, just to be on the safe side. Therefore, you wont miss the egg if you O early, but you wont wear yourselves out too soon. Hope that helps!
> 
> xx

Sounds like a good plan, I'll try similar, maybe not every other day, but every 3 days ish. Just because we wear out quickly in that department I think :S



loveanurse1 said:


> *Grey*..your picture was quite amusing..I can't wait to hear what your dr will be doing to help you out with your upcoming cycle.
> 
> *afm*..someone please help me out with the temp I got this morning. I woke up at 1pm to pee so i took my temp and it was 97.43 and then went back to sleep for a few more hrs and woke up and took temp again at 4pm.. temp was 97.70..which is more along the lines of what i have been getting for temps. which one do i use,,i am plugging in the 97.70 for now until someone helps me out. also..what is my baseline temp???? how do you upload your chart to bnb?? yes, i know i am full of questions but at least i am trying..
> help me please someone


I set my alarm for 6.30 every morning when temping. If I work at around 3-4am, I wouldn't temp then. I'd go back to sleep and temp as close to 6.30 as possible. I read you're supposed to do it within an hour of the same time of day each morning. I don't know about baseline...FF works that out for me. Hope that helps :)




> AFM: Oh, and I am back in here. I started spotting during my afternoon run. It's fine. It means that I have a picture-perfect cycle. O at day 15, hag at day 28-29. So, now, on to the HSG and bloods. In other news, the fact that the doc wants me to wait a cycle means that I have an official "stay of execution." In other words, I won't be going back to Scotland until at least the start of June. Testing won't be for another month and then we'll have to see about the meds he's likely to put me on. So OH has agreed to come back in a few weeks and get some :sex: in and stick around to see what the blood tests are. I just think he should agree to stay here permanently, but at least we are not fighting about it right now. :thumbup:

Glad you're having 'normal' short cycles. They must seem so short compared to before :D 



Anna Purna said:


> Neffie: Take it easy this cycle. :thumbup: It's always when you play hard to get that the elusive :bfp: comes out of hiding. I think that if this cycle is a bust, I'll also go back to 'not trying' - ie: NO TEMPING, NO OPKs, just :sex: !
> 
> GG: Wow, that image is scary! The :witch: truly is an ugly old hag! I hope you get some answers from your doctor tomorrow.
> 
> 
> AFM: I'm having a similar temping problem as Nurse is. ADVICE NEEDED!!!
> I usually wake up at after 7, but this morning I woke up at just before 6. I took my temperature (36.8), then went back to sleep. I took it again at 7 (37.0) and the temp had changed by .2 degrees (Celsius) and was what it has been for the last few days. Which temp should I go with??? :dohh:
> Finally feeling better today after having a cold all week! :happydance:


As your first temp was around an hour before your normal time, I'd go with that one. If it was a lot earlier I'd have used the one closest to your normal time. Glad you're feeling better :D 

AFM: I went to the DR this morning and kind of positive I guess. She's referring me. But that could take weeks so I'm on my own this cycle. She also told me to have sex regularly (2-3 times a week she said), which is helpful as I didn't know that :S (sarasm intended). I don't know, just feeling really frustrated after my monster cycle...I want this one to be my success!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, I caught up with most of you on the TWW thread. I just wanted to add for Morticia: SMEP works for some, not for others. What I have read is that you should get some BDing in (but you don't need to go crazy) in the weeks leading up to O because it keeps the :spermy: fresh. Apparently the longer it hangs out in the guy before use, it ages and can lead to subpar spermies. That is why DH and I would try to BD at least once or twice a week in the OTWW weeks, and then went crazy on O week! That strategy seemed to work for us!


----------



## loveanurse1

Morning ladies..lots to read this morning..
*Sam*..sorry you're spotting but yay for regular cycles. That's how I felt last month when I o'd on cd15...now i just wish for the regular cycle with a :bfp: at the ending for us. I read that link..Hilarious..I must say, I am extremely guilty of that one...just this last cycle even..lol..I will try to link my chart up tomorrow as i have been working 12hr shifts or longer..and i'm too tired to do it right now.HOpe you get a :bfp: before the hsp. AND a :happydance: you get to stay in the states longer...!!
*Anna*,..thanks for instuctions..i'm glad i'm not the only one having difficulty temping. It'll be interesting once o day arrives to see what ff says..
gg..glad the dr's are getting you the help you need for your cycles. we need some more :bfp:'s around here.
*Morticia*..how are you doing.
again a *BIG THANKS* to *you all *for helping with the temping confusion..
afm:i am off to bed as i am tired,,all this work and no play makes me crabby..i think i will offiially start to bd tomorrow and test opks tomorrow. i am going to bd on odd days..up until i get a +opk, then the bd is on like donkey kong!!!!!!
nite all,,ambien is working...half a:sleep:right now..lol


----------



## samiam

Sigh. So I woke up feeling as if I have a hang-over (and of course I haven't had anything to drink in weeeeeeeks). Feel queasy and achey and just generally as if I've been run over with heavy equipment. And another temp crash and yet, no AF. Maybe I was wrong and the spotting was just, well, spotting. She's not here yet. Going to do lots of running and jumping today to see if she'll come back. Dumb bit*%. She always shows up at the wrong times.


----------



## loveanurse1

hey when i had my ib..the one and only time i had it..i got it on the day af was due then it went away..so maybe yours _is_ implantation bleed. fx'd for you


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

love, im good. I should be Oing around cd15.. Im not using OPKs or doing anything through the summer.... hope you're enjoying your :sleep:

Anna: I would also go with your first temp.

Morticia, good luck this cycle :hugs:

Sam, FXd it was implantation bleed.. what cycle day are you on?

grey, glad to hear you got positive news at the docs. I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

amber/shell :hi:

afm: Im on cd10 and nothing new with me, may DTD tonight I'll see how Im feeling... 

:hugs:


----------



## neffie

URRRGHHHHHH....I just lost my entire post. :growlmad: I'll try again. Hope this one makes it through.

Grey - You hit the nail on the head with that pic. Just how I had pictured the ugly hag in my head. :haha: I said this on the TWW thread, but I'm glad that you're getting help to have your cycles sorted out. Are you going to continue temping this cycle? I wish you didn't have to wait 2-3 weeks for the referral, but that's still a start. Good luck! :thumbup:

Morticia - I haven't tried the SMEP myself, but I have heard that it can definitely wear you down if you have long cycles. If you have an idea of what CD you O on, plan accordingly, and push back the start of BD to a few days later. Hope you catch that huevo!

Sam - That article had me :rofl:. How true!! Someday though, we will beat the ugly hag! In fact, hope you get to her this cycle. What you had might have been IB.

Anna - In your case, I would go with the 1st temp, since it was just a bit more than an hour away from your usual waking time. I hope you're right in saying that the BFP will come out of hiding if I take it easy. That's the plan! ;)

Love - I would go with your 2nd temp, since you got another 3 hours of sleep. Good luck on the BD! Get it girl! :winkwink:

Lisa - How's the progress coming along on the weight loss? Are you finding that to be a distraction from TTC?

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, taking it easy this week. Will start the BD next week. Again, just going to go with the flow. Will probably shoot for every other day instead of going at it like crazies for days in a row. I think DH can use a bit of a change as well. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: neffie, it's going great and it helps that I can work out at home :thumbup: OMG yes, putting all my energy into losing weight has definitely been a distraction... don't get me wrong I would love another baby and still pray for it but it has been a good distraction for the time being. I haven't weighed myself yet being that I have no scale yet :rofl: but I do have the Wii that I can use to weigh myself so I'll be doing my first weigh in on Sunday.. YaY!!! lol

Im also going with the flow, acutally through the summer... of course it's still in the back of my mind of when Im supposed to O but for the most part I'll be taking it as it comes, not gonna put pressure on myself.


----------



## samiam

Lisa: I am on cd29, so she's due today, that old hag.

Neffie: Isn't that web site so true?? It's as if we put on the best underwear hoping that the act of doing that will keep that hag from coming! :rofl:

So, I guess I'm not quite back in here yet. Fingers crossed. Some EWCM with brown flecks in it today but nothing else.


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks to those who helped my upload my ff chart...let me know if i indeed do it correctly..i am off to work

:hi: and have a good night to everyone


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> thanks to those who helped my upload my ff chart...let me know if i indeed do it correctly..i am off to work
> 
> :hi: and have a good night to everyone

You did get the link on there correctly, but you need to do some things on the FF end to make it show up. See my note to you on the other forum. Hope you have a great night at work!


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Easter everyone. Hope the Easter :bunny: has been good to you.

We were up early with the girls hunting eggs. I love watching the kids and their excitement over things. We took a nap. Now the girls are out playing in the kiddie pool. It's a gorgeous day out. The Lord has risen and gave us a fantastic day to rejoice in it.

Afm: cd11..-opk but not expecting a full + for acouple of more days. I am just trying to relax a bit about it. I am happy to report that I lost another 2lbs this week:happydance::cloud9: I hope to get into the 160's by next Sunday. I started out at 183 at the beginning of the year. I lost some. I gained some back after surgery and restarted back out at 180 about 4wks ago. I have officially lost 10lbs. :headspin: Hoping you all are enjoying your day.


----------



## loveanurse1

I retried to upload the ff link..please someone check to see if it works..I hope I did it right. I'm getting frustrated with it. :grr:


----------



## NewToAllThis

It takes me to the FF site but just shows your ticker saying day 11 etc.
Don't understand FF so can't help further sorry x


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone! Hope you've all enjoyed your :bunny: weekend!

Nurse: Way to go on your weight loss! I wish I could say the same, but instead I GAINED a pound this week! :doh: Oh well, I have a renewed sense of determination for next week.
About FF: if you give me your account sign in info I'll set it up for you. Don't worry, I'm trustworthy! 

AFM: cd28 and I'm feeling AF cramps coming on, so I guess I'll be joining you ladies here soon. Damn.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm back here too. Cd3. AF is being nasty this time, heavy and yucky.
Can't wait for her to leave. Hugs Anna.

Decided to focus on us for a bit so we've booked a holiday. Going to Greece in July.
Didn't want to book anything, just in case, but what the heck-can't put my life on hold any longer. My hesitation about going abroad stems from our last hol. Turns out baby died whilst we were away, I suppose I blame myself for flying, but I know that's an irrational thought? Is it?.... hope so.


----------



## loveanurse1

*Anna*..as much as I love ya, I hate to see that you're back in here. I hope to move out of this thread in the next few days, with hopes of not having to return, for the right reasons of course. I will email you my information. I do indeed trust you. I loved your wt loss ticker so i added one of my own, hope you don't mind.

*New*..I was rearranging some things in my life based on if I were to get pregnant. It didn't ever come to fruition and I realized I was holding back on things as well. I would skip vacations with my family or not take time off of work so I could save up my pdo days for a maternity leave that I never got to have. I realize now that I have to keep on living. It's one of the reasons that I started dieting and exercising. It's done for me with a side of hope that I'll get pregnant from eating healthy..:winkwink: I hope you enjoy your vacation. Don't blame yourself for flying. I don't believe that would be the cause. Easier said then done, I know. I still blame myself somewhat for the m/c I had last Oct as I didn't wait 2-3mos to try after the d&c as the dr told me.
*Afm*..off to work I go. Dh has been doing a lot of yard work and making our yard look pretty. He bought two rose bushes and planted them for our two lost angels. He then bought two angels praying and placed them next to our rose bushes. He wants another baby so badly. He asked me the other night, at what point would I say enough is enough and seek help?? I said maybe next year. I just hate the thought of having more things done to me. Tests and more tests..:dohh:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
hope everyone had a great weekend.

Anna, :hugs:, Im keeping everything crossed for you...:hugs: 

New, I don't think flying was the cause for the m/c, don blame yourself... :hugs: Greece in July sounds so romantic and relaxing, enjoy yourself you deserve it. 

love, Im exercising for the same reasons you are.... aww the rose bushes and angels must look so beautiful :hugs: Hugs for DH, he sounds wonderful :hugs:

I hope we all get our :bfp: soon....

afm: cd14, NTNP, concentrating more on my diet.... ladies can you believe it... I lost 6.6 lbs in 12 days.... slowly but surely I am getting there... talking about tickers, need to update mine lol

:hi: everyone else!

hope you're all doing well!



:hugs:


----------



## neffie

Hi OTWWers :wave:

Hope everyone is well today. I just wanted to say that I am so proud of all you gals who are making some amazing progress with your respective weight losses. :thumbup:

Not much to report here. I'm taking it one day at a time. Will try to get in some :sex: this week, but not delving too much into it. DH got totally lovey dovey on me the other night....it was *GREAT! *. Just pure love making, without the pressures of TTC. Me lovin' it! :winkwink:


----------



## Anna Purna

New: Take that trip - you deserve it! I've done the exact same thing for the past year - putting things off because I was thinking "what if I'm pregnant?". I'm done with that! :thumbup: Greece is a country I've always wanted to visit. Have fun, and don't worry about travelling affecting your bean. Actually, both times I got pregnant was immediately after taking a trip, so maybe travel is good for the eggs! :cool:

Nurse: Sorry to see you go, but please, don't come back here again! 
The roses and angels sound so lovely and touching. It should be time for us to fix up the yard soon, too, so maybe I'll steal your idea.

Lisa: :happydance: SO PROUD OF YOU! :happydance:
I wish I was making as much progress as you (see my diet journal for details), but this week I've decided to really step it up. You're an inspiration!
Best of luck this cycle. I hope that all your healthy changes bring you a :bfp:

Neffie: Enjoying sex? What do you mean? :haha: Sounds like you're lucky to have such an affectionate (*ahem) husband! It's my DH's birthday today, and I feel like I should 'put out' for him and all, but I really am NOT in the mood! Also, it's cd1, so at least I have a good excuse. :blush:

AFM:The :witch: came today, but it's been very light, which is not normal for me. Also, I've had pretty bad cramps the last couple of days...seems strange considering the bleeding is so light...I don't even know if I should mark it as light or spotting on Fertility Friend! :shrug: 
*sigh* On to another month of TTC. Like Lisa, I'm also going to focus on getting into shape instead of on TTC.


----------



## shelleney

NewToAllThis said:


> Decided to focus on us for a bit so we've booked a holiday. Going to Greece in July.
> Didn't want to book anything, just in case, but what the heck-can't put my life on hold any longer. My hesitation about going abroad stems from our last hol. Turns out baby died whilst we were away, I suppose I blame myself for flying, but I know that's an irrational thought? Is it?.... hope so.

New :hugs:
I just had to reply to your post.
I was on holiday in Greece last year when I lost Baby C. However, before you cancel your trip, let me remind you that Baby C was an ectopic pregnancy. And therefore he had buried himself in the wrong place here in England, and Greece (or flying) had nothing to do with it.
For a while, I irrationally blamed myself, saying "if I hadn't booked the holiday, this wouldnt have happened", but of course it would. Everything happens for a reason, and its out of our control.
So please, New, enjoy your holiday to Greece. You and your OH deserve it so much. Please relax, spend some quality time together, and please dont feel guilty about flying. Flying does not cause miscarriages.
I hope you return from your holiday with a wonderful souvenir - your BFP.
Lots of love :hugs:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks shell for your kind words. I'm so sorry you lost baby C whilst on holiday, that must have been awful. I suppose I'm lucky in a way that I didn't know about mine.

Booking the holiday has done wonders for me, cheered me up no end and given me something else to focus on other than TTC. 
Wouldn't it be wonderful to come back to a bfp.... I can only hope.
Plus being able to drink on hols would be a definite bonus!!


----------



## Amberyll23

New--I am so glad that you scheduled a vacation, I think that a trip to Greece would be a wonderful and enjoyable getaway for you! And please don't think that your decision to travel caused your loss--like Shell, my little Peanut passed away while DH and I were on a trip to Michigan visiting family--and my md assured me that any sort of travelling I did, be it by car or plane, would have had no effect on the outcome. So go enjoy your trip without any worries! You deserve it!! :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing! Hope you all had a wonderfull easter break!!

New - Just a quick note on the travel thing... I think that I'll be soooo Fun and an amazing trip. Anyhow, Both my sil's attended my wedding last year in DR pregnant. One was just under 3 mos, and the other was 7.5 mos. Both had healthy children. Travel not affecting them at all! DH and I are planning a trip at the end of Sept sometime before our little one arrives also. One last get away with just us and no little ones to worry about. Hope you have a Great Trip!! Oh yeah... and I was away in Feb, that was just before we conceived also... SO like Amber said maybe the trip is jsut what you need!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad you've got a holiday to look forward to New. Sometimes we have to take a break from TTC worries and keep our sanity! I hope you really enjoy it :)
Sorry I've not been around much, been visiting family for Easter. It was also my anniversary of my operation on Sunday, the year has gone too fast. I miss my brief pregnancy. 
So far this month no temping done. It's been lovely, a whole week without any temping! I'm starting again Thursday when I start back at work. I've ordered some preeseed and sticking with normal opks this cycle. I'm tempted by the clearblue fertility monitor, but don't know about the money yet...


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..when do you go to the drs? :hugs:..My year anniversary of the d&c is in a couple of months. A part of me is holding out hope for a :bfp: before then.
*Neffie*, glad to see you enjoying yourself :winkwink: and I'm glad all your medical problems are on the mend.
*Anna*..did af fully arrive?? I hope not. fx'd for you still
:hi: to *morticia*, *new*, *sam* and *lil* or anyone else i may have missed

afm..cd13..and no :bfp: on my opk yet. I got it on cd14 last month, we'll see what this month holds. I have gotten full ferns on my saliva scope and have lots of watery cm the last several days so i believe it is close.
School semester is ending and of course the teachers are throwing in extra discussions and quizzes at the last minute so I have been busy and will be busy the next couple of days with that. Hoping to get my +opk tomorrow like i did last month.
Happy Tuesday all:flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

p.s. I am impatient to see that -opk become a +opk. Partly because I'm ready to get busy:sex: :) more than we have been anyway, and secondly to see if my cycles are going to continue being shorter....
anyone else get this impatient???lol or am I :wacko:?????


----------



## Morticia

Hi girls :flower:

So sorry I've been off the radar - these long bank holiday weekends we're having in the UK are scuppering my devotion to the computer screen...probably a good thing though! Do miss you all!

Such soothing words from the girlies who are expecting about travel - really hope that's eased everyone's minds about how it affects BFPs. Thanks girls. :hugs:

Good luck *Love* on getting that pos OPK - me too, know exactly how you feel. I'm CD19 today and no sign of O yet, no pos OPK, no EWCM (except for a few random patches over the past week which hopefully means it'll be on its way soon-ish). last month I didn't O until CD27 so am trying to stay relaxed, trying to BD every other day if possible and then as soon as I see more EWCM/pos OPK will get to it!!! trying a new tactic this month...to listen to my body rather than obsess over predictions on calendars and iPhone apps, which I've found to be more often wrong!

Good luck everyone xxx:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

*morticia*, i hope you o sooner than cd 27..fx'd for you hun..off to bed and maybe a little extracurricular activity..aka :sex:....lol
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. Hope you all had a wonderful Easter holiday.. 

Love-hope you get your positive tomorrow & you keep your shorter cycles..

Morticia- hope you o sooner than day 27... and i agree our bodies are best to listen too.. :)

Hi to everyone else.. hope your all doing well..

AFM- cd11 today.. used my CBFM today for the first time.. I know your supposed to use it by day 5 but I couldnt wait till next month.. lol.. so will reset it if I dont get a BFP.. but said I was at low so will see what tom has in store for me.. about 9 days to go till o day so just having fun and keepin relaxed..


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: and :wave: everyone..Happy Hump day..
:haha:
cd14 here and a little darker opk but no where near a positive. I'm thinking it might be tomorrow:shrug:...anyones guess..but i know I'm [-o&lt; for it to be positive..it's almost like I wish it would happen and be done and over with already..:dohh: I don't know why I feel this way..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> :hi: and :wave: everyone..Happy Hump day..
> :haha:
> cd14 here and a little darker opk but no where near a positive. I'm thinking it might be tomorrow:shrug:...anyones guess..but i know I'm [-o&lt; for it to be positive..it's almost like I wish it would happen and be done and over with already..:dohh: I don't know why I feel this way..


Hey hon--I hope you get your + tomorrow! Your FF chart still doesn't work. If you want to set up a temporary password on FF (just change it to something silly like abc123) and then PM me your user name and the silly password, I will set it up for you, let you know and then you can change your password back to something else. Just a thought. :)


----------



## Anna Purna

Nurse: I sent you the code you need to enter into your signature - have you tried it yet??? I want to spy on your chart! I hope you get your +OPK very, very soon and you catch that :cool: huevo!

Morticia: It's great to listen to your body and relax on the OPKs and all that for a while. Do you temp? I guess with a long cycle that would be so annoying, but it has really helped me to understand my cycles a bit - I learned that I ovulate at least 2 days later than I had always thought! :shrug: Good luck, and I hope you catch that egg! 

Grey: :hugs: I hope you handled your anniversary well enough. It can be tough. Stay strong!
I've taken a break from temping this week as well, and I must say I've been sleeping better because of it! I guess I'll start up again next week as well...
Let me know if the pre-seed is worth it!

Rojo: I'm so curious about the CBFM. Please give updates on how it works! Good luck! :thumbup:

Sam: How are you? Any new developments with your cycle? :friends:

AFM: The first couple of days of AF were really light, but the cramps were pretty intense. Finally today I had some real bleeding, though, so I feel better about it. For anyone who has had a D&C: is this how your first few periods were like?
I haven't been temping this week, but I'll get back into it starting Monday. I just needed a break from that crap! :wacko: *sigh* The OTWW can feel sooooooo long sometimes!!!


----------



## samiam

Anna: Hi hon. I can't say how my cycles were after the MC because I had medical management, which I would not recommend to anyone, frankly. 

My cycle is going along fairly smoothly so far this month. Nice low pre-O temps, which is a really positive sign! I'm trying not to get so worked up about things this early in the game, which is why I took a little break from here. But I'm feeling much more positive about it all and I've been to an acupuncturist and will be going once a week for the next five weeks at least. So that's something new. And maybe that's why my temps are better? Who knows. The next few weeks will tell, right? 

But you are right, girl. This OTWW is LOOONNNNNNG.

Love's chart should be fixed now. :)

Oh, and I also use a CBFM if anyone wants to chat about it. I kind of love it and hate it all at the same time. I call it Lucky, but so far, well, you know. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

*Anna*,,i actually just had sam fix her up for me..check out my chart and let me know if you can access it now. I know what you mean about this otww being sooo long and when you are waiting for a +opk it seems to dragggggggg..lol. My first period after d&c was lots of old brown blood then heavy red then back to old brown blood. lots of back pain and cramping.
I'm getting ready to head out to work. Hoping to get a fatty boombalatty :bfp: on my opk tomorrow. It's nice to see two lines on _something_..lol..i tested three times to day..lol and it was steadily getting darker as the day wore on so i believe i'll have that + tomorrow. I hate being opposite cycles with everyone. Makes me lonely.!!!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Night all..off to work..to save lives and pissoff my staff..lol benefits of being the supervisor .....they love me then they hate me..:winkwink:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Night all..off to work..to save lives and pissoff my staff..lol benefits of being the supervisor .....they love me then they hate me..:winkwink:

This post made me laugh out loud, Love! Sounds just like being a teacher! :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well..

Sam how long have you been using your CBFM.. this is the first month for me.. today was the first day for me.. it said low.. which I expected... on cd11.. need to reset it if I dont get my BFP this cycle.. any advice about it would be great..

Anna-Thanks and I will keep you all posted.. Good luck to you too.. Hope this next cycle you will get your sticky forever baby!


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well..
> 
> Sam how long have you been using your CBFM.. this is the first month for me.. today was the first day for me.. it said low.. which I expected... on cd11.. need to reset it if I dont get my BFP this cycle.. any advice about it would be great..

Lil:  I've been using it for a few months. I really like it! It seems to coincide nicely with physical symptoms such as EWCM and temps too, so it has helped me learn my pattern (such as it is). My main advice would be that, if you have longer cycles, to hold off on starting the m day until later in the month. That way you will be more likely to get a peak and have to use fewer sticks. But get in touch if you have any questions! :)


----------



## samiam

Hey girls,

In case any of you are interested, circle and bloom has a 35% discount on their meditation downloads and cds until April 30th. I've been using their meditation cd for fertility this month and I feel so much more relaxed. They also have one for healthy pregnancy and happy delivery (and no, I don't work for them!). Anyway, the discount code is NIAW35 but it ends on April 30th. circlebloom.com


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna, my first few AFs were really light but extremely painful. No proper blood, just stringy brown bits. Took a bit to get a proper AF. Had no bleeding whatsoever for first 12 weeks, but lots of pain.
It all sounds normal to me. 
My AF is better now than it was before m/c. Less painful and lasts 4 days instead if 2 which I am actually pleased about as I assumed the light periods meant I wasnt fertile. They were stupidly light, only had to wear liners!

Anyways, I'll gave to shoot off, I'm in work on overtime so really should be working!!!
I'll catch up with everyone later xx


----------



## shelleney

Love - just to let you know, the link to your FF chart definitely works now. I can see it, but I dont understand it! haha! Good luck, Hun xx


----------



## loveanurse1

morning everyone..this will be short and sweet as I am grumpy and tired and *Sam*, glad I could make you laugh. I did indeed piss some of my staff off last night. It's like working with children. I was accused of having favorites last night..:grr: I had a call in today at work and was short a nurse, so I had to have my subacute unit split their patients between 3 instead of four(the way they use to do it). I ended up snapping at the day crew today as they think I can just pull a nurse out my ass. I am no magician..I swear it is truly like working with kids only they are grown professionals...

I am off to bed to revive my sma toward my staff. On a bright note..i didn't even hold my urine and got a beautiful +opk this morning..:wohoo: 
will check in tonight


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone! :hi:

New - A trip to Greece sounds lovely! It will do you a world of good. I agree that it doesn't make sense to put everything else on hold while TTC. As for your loss while traveling, please don't blame yourself. What happened was not because of you flying....sadly, there's no answer for why some of these things happen.

Love - Hope you get that +OPK soon. And no need to feel lonely...I'm just a couple of days behind you. :winkwink: As for your shift last night, did your co-workers love you or hate you??? :haha:
*p.s. We were typing at the same time. Sorry you had a rough night at work...but hey, I see that you got your +!!! Catch that  missy!* ;)

Morticia - I hope you O sooner than CD 27. I'm taking the same approach this cycle...ditching the OPKs and temping. Hope that does the trick.

Lil - Hope you're enjoying the CBFM. Never used one myself, but have heard great things about it.

Anna - I haven't had a D&C, but I've heard that periods can be erractic after one. So light spotting mixed with real bleeding is not weird at all.

Sam - Great to hear that your temps are starting to level out. It might just be the acupuncture. How's the shoulder by the way? Are you still doing physical therapy?

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, I'm thinking that I'll O this weekend, but won't know for sure as I'm not using OPKs or temping. I don't feel like being bothered with that this time around. And I have to say that BDing has been a lot more relaxed.


----------



## samiam

Love: I know that you are grouchy and tired, but THAT story about pulling a nurse out of your ass is just too funny. :rofl: Or maybe I'm just in that mood too! HURRAH for your +OPK. I knew that your temps were looking that way! :thumbup:

Neffie: Shoulder is getting better. Thanks for asking. Yep. Physical therapy still three times a week and I tell you, it still hurts, which bums me out. But it IS improving. Slowly, but surely. So physical signs say that you are going to O this weekend? Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## neffie

I think so Sam. I've also charted long enough to know about when I O. So if this cycle doesn't throw me for a loop, I'd say the odds are pretty good I'll O on Sunday. At least I hope so! Glad to hear that your shoulder is doing better. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Sam.. that did help.. my cycles are generally anywhere from 30-34 days.. so I didnt want to wait to use it.. another low which I would expect yet.. few more days and I think i will hit a high.. But again thank you for offering to help if I ever need it.. 

Love-yay for the positive opk.. get to it and catch that beanie!

Neffie-happy you decided to take a break from all the stressful parts of ttc.. the temping & charting.. hope it does the trick..


----------



## NewToAllThis

IMPPEARL said:


> Hi everyone! Just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is doing! Hope you all had a wonderfull easter break!!
> 
> New - Just a quick note on the travel thing... I think that I'll be soooo Fun and an amazing trip. Anyhow, Both my sil's attended my wedding last year in DR pregnant. One was just under 3 mos, and the other was 7.5 mos. Both had healthy children. Travel not affecting them at all! DH and I are planning a trip at the end of Sept sometime before our little one arrives also. One last get away with just us and no little ones to worry about. Hope you have a Great Trip!! Oh yeah... and I was away in Feb, that was just before we conceived also... SO like Amber said maybe the trip is jsut what you need!!

Hey Imp, nice to hear from you, how are you doing?
Can't believe you are 10 weeks already, how time flies... although its probably felt longer for you. Hope your ms isn't too bad. Thanks for your comments about my holiday,

I'm so glad I booked it now, its given me something to look forward to. Plus I worked out that I'll be roughly in the middle of my cycle whilst we're there, so we could make a Greek baby!!! :thumbup:

We're away this weekend, not staying in to watch the royal wedding - making the most of the long weekend and going down south to visit friends. Booked into a hotel as they have kids and I didnt fancy being surrounded 24/7, so can escape if it gets too much.

CBFM has gone to high this morning so will be making the most of the hotel room :winkwink:


----------



## loveanurse1

just wanted to say hi:wave: before i am off to work..will post properly in am..
did get bd session in before arguments with dh insued..:grr:


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey :wave: everyone. 
I have been watching clips of the Royal Wedding. You know how we Americans are obsessed with aristocracy..lol. It's a fantasy for many women..lol
Heading to the beach tomorrow for a little r&r from this crappy work week. I still have to take an exam sometime this weekend.
I suppose I should consider myself in the tww tomorrow????I got my first +opk yesterday. O day today????It'll be interesting to see what ff says after tomorrow's temp.
*Neffie*, I hope you and* Sam* are right behind me with o'ing, as well as everyone else. I hope we all get some :bfp:'s this month.
Well I am off to bed. They are showing clips now of Princess Di's death and it's depressing to me.
:hi: to New,Morticia,Anna,Lil, Lisa..and anyone else I may have missed..
Hope you all have a great Friday night


----------



## GreyGirl

I watched the Royal Wedding coverage. I have a friend who I went to school with who was obsessed with William and even went to the same University as him to try and get him...I bet she was upset yesterday! 
It was a lovely wedding and it was clear how much they love each other, much more than Charles and Diana. 
Still not heard anything from the hospital and no where near ovulation yet. I wish it was the 2 week wait for me, at minimum it's 3 and sometimes 4 weeks. I hope it's quicker this cycle!
How are you all doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

omg *grey*..that is a true obsession..and i agree they definitly have love for each other..and she has some patience waiting all those years. I hope you o sooner this month too so you can join us in the tww madness..:winkwink:

i am off to the beach to fry like a piece of bacon....I believe I am now truly in the tww..and that darn ff hasn't identified o date..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> omg *grey*..that is a true obsession..and i agree they definitly have love for each other..and she has some patience waiting all those years. I hope you o sooner this month too so you can join us in the tww madness..:winkwink:
> 
> i am off to the beach to fry like a piece of bacon....I believe I am now truly in the tww..and that darn ff hasn't identified o date..

I'd say you are 3dpo. But FF may not identify an O date because you have some really high temps in your pre-o phase. Next month maybe you could consider temping vaginally. I'm doing both this month and the vag temps are much more reliable than the mouth ones. Next cycle I will switch to all vag temps. But also, you should always use the temp you take after the longest period of sleep and use the FF temp corrector if need be. Ask me if you need help with that.


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*, thanks for the tip and i may just indeed do the vaginal temping. How do you do ff temp correcting. I was hoping it wasn't due to all the irratic times i took my temp. some days it was early some days it was late.today and tomorrow's will be early morning temps as i didn't work..????

:wave: to everyone..
Hope you all are enjoying your weekend..I know I am enjoying this beautiful weather..may go out to beach again tomorrow with the kiddos this time. today i just need some r&r for my mental sanity. we were going to camp out in the back yard tonight but dh doesn't want to so may do it another night. instead we are going to have an ice cream sundae party..:happydance:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *sam*, thanks for the tip and i may just indeed do the vaginal temping. How do you do ff temp correcting. I was hoping it wasn't due to all the irratic times i took my temp. some days it was early some days it was late.today and tomorrow's will be early morning temps as i didn't work..????
> 
> :wave: to everyone..
> Hope you all are enjoying your weekend..I know I am enjoying this beautiful weather..may go out to beach again tomorrow with the kiddos this time. today i just need some r&r for my mental sanity. we were going to camp out in the back yard tonight but dh doesn't want to so may do it another night. instead we are going to have an ice cream sundae party..:happydance:


Ice cream sundae party sounds really fun!! COLD here this weekend. :shrug:

Temp correction on FF is located in the Data tab. You scroll down to temperature corrector, choose a time that you most often will use to temp and go from there. That SHOULD help your chart make a bit more sense. :thumbup:

AFM: God this first week felt SOOOOO long. And now there's ANOTHER ONE? WTF? Anna, you were so right that this other TWW is ridiculously long. Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies,

How's everyone's Monday? I can't believe the weekend is already over, and now it's back to work. Boooooo!!! Had a relaxing weekend with OH...hit the grill for some BBQ on Saturday...then made some home made pasta yesterday....it was absolutely lovely!

I guess I Od this weekend, and so I'm back to the 2WW. Will hopefully know in a couple of weeks' time if I'm back here or not. Hope it's the latter of the two. :winkwink:


----------



## samiam

Neffie: As much as we'd miss you, I hope that you and I don't come back here either!

AFM: CD9 and the body feels as if it's gearing up to release an amazing perfect wonderful huevo :coolio: here soon. OH will be back here Wednesday morning and I've cancelled the HSG test which was scheduled for Thursday. I figure, that, since I will be away from OH during the fertile window next month, if I am not up the duff, I can do the test then. What's the point of possibly messing up a cycle? Anyway, still have a PMA so far this month. Maybe the acupuncture and meditation are helping. Or the Maca and the green tea, who knows? Either way, temps make a bit more sense so far this month, which is a good sign. 

Hope you're all having a good Monday!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: BAH! Monday! :growlmad: I hope you all survived it.
Neffie: Congrats on making it through the OTWW, and hopefully it was your last!
Sam: Catch that :coolio:!

Everyone else: :hi: :hi: :hi:

AFM: Feeling crap today. Mad at myself for skipping kung fu, but I just couldn't get up the energy to go. Argh. Cycle day ??? Getting into shape has been a welcomed distraction from TTC. And I lost 1 pound last week! :happydance: I'll probably gain it back from being a lazy ass today, but oh well!


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: BAH! Monday! :growlmad: I hope you all survived it.
> Neffie: Congrats on making it through the OTWW, and hopefully it was your last!
> Sam: Catch that :coolio:!
> 
> Everyone else: :hi: :hi: :hi:
> 
> AFM: Feeling crap today. Mad at myself for skipping kung fu, but I just couldn't get up the energy to go. Argh. Cycle day ??? Getting into shape has been a welcomed distraction from TTC. And I lost 1 pound last week! :happydance: I'll probably gain it back from being a lazy ass today, but oh well!

Anna:  Thanks! How did our cycles get so close? I'm on cd9! We're cycle buddies again! :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Monday all. was too pooped to chat on bnb this am after work but i did read and run..lol work sucked last night once again, hoping for a better night tonight.
i have one more exam to take, waiting for the teacher to post it. then i can relax for all of a hot minute before the next two classes start.

afm..3dpo per ff..my o date moved and i think it is more appropriate..we'll see. I am ignoring it all anyway..or trying to at least :winkwink:
waiting on you girls to come on over to the other side with me..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Happy Monday all. was too pooped to chat on bnb this am after work but i did read and run..lol work sucked last night once again, hoping for a better night tonight.
> i have one more exam to take, waiting for the teacher to post it. then i can relax for all of a hot minute before the next two classes start.
> 
> afm..3dpo per ff..my o date moved and i think it is more appropriate..we'll see. I am ignoring it all anyway..or trying to at least :winkwink:
> waiting on you girls to come on over to the other side with me..


Yep. I think you and FF are right. So now we're all much closer in cycle again! I should O on Sat or Sunday unless something goes wrong. So then I'll be in the TWW with you! Get some rest. :sleep:


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all:flower:
..just a quick question before I hit the sack....it's a little tmi:blush: so bear with me..yesterday and today after having a bm..I had some ewcm???and i am 3 or 4 dpo..and i know i o'd then..am pretty sure i did..ff seemed right on target with my +opk and there was NO mistaking the positive..is this norm????...i did check my cervix this morning and it's kinda high and firm and the cm inside of my body was lotiony..ok so there's my confusion :shrug:....anyone else have this happen...i don't recall this happening before..unless i am having an early alzheimers moment. 
*anna/sam/moriticia/grey/ and anyone else i missed*.....how you doing with the bd??getting close to o day..fx'd for you all ...:dust: to everyone..
off to bed to :sleep:


----------



## Morticia

loveanurse1 said:


> morning all:flower:
> ..just a quick question before I hit the sack....it's a little tmi:blush: so bear with me..yesterday and today after having a bm..I had some ewcm???and i am 3 or 4 dpo..and i know i o'd then..am pretty sure i did..ff seemed right on target with my +opk and there was NO mistaking the positive..is this norm????...i did check my cervix this morning and it's kinda high and firm and the cm inside of my body was lotiony..ok so there's my confusion :shrug:....anyone else have this happen...i don't recall this happening before..unless i am having an early alzheimers moment.
> *anna/sam/moriticia/grey/ and anyone else i missed*.....how you doing with the bd??getting close to o day..fx'd for you all ...:dust: to everyone..
> off to bed to :sleep:

HI GIRLIES!!!
Just felt like I needed to shout a huge 'hello' because I've been so off the radar. missed you all...

*Love* sorry I can't help with your question about EWCM but in my own experience I too do get odd patches of EWCM throughout my cycle. I don't know what it means though, I'm sorry! :shrug: FX'd for you all the same though!!!

AFM...you guessed it...it seems like you'll be catching me up again before you know it because I'm on CD25, have been BD-ing really well and faithfully for the O cause, yet STILL haven't O'd!

No positive on the Clearblue Digital OPK, which cost me a fortune for 7 sticks and have now run out without a single smiley face (anyone know how reliable they are?) and low temps (this morning was 35.8C for sixth day in a row). Have been getting EWCM, on and off, more yesterday than today, so I know O is approaching but I wish it would just hurry up!!

I got my first ever positive OPK last month on CD26 and O'd on CD27, so hopefully this month will follow suit. but it does make me less confident because of the neg OPK this lunchtime (bought Superdrug own brand one to use today as I'd run out). Am going to rely more on temps, than anything - but it is frustrating because I don't know whether to completely tire DH out and keep on BD-ing, in case the OPK's are wrong and I do O tomorrow, or have a night off and risk not having done it at my most fertile time - only to see my temps go up and realise that I was O'ing after all. Does anyone know whether you are most likely to O on the exact same cycle day each month? If so, do you reckon I should give DH a night off tonight and see what the OPKs say tomorrow? we've BD-d the last three days in a row...xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Morticia not sure how reliable the clearblue opks are.. I used them for four months and now this month am using the cbfm.. I got positives every month though.. and Im pretty sure ovulation day can change every month.. due to stress illness etc.. but since I started using opks, it seems my ovulation is always are the same time.. the 20th.. but im on cd 17 and still low on the cbfm... so not really being much help huh.. lol..

I also think you could probably take a night off.. you should be well covered.. sperm can live for 3-5 days they say so you should be ok..but if your really worried go ahead and go again if you can both survive it.. lol..


----------



## samiam

Love:  You can get patches of EWCM throughout your cycle. It has to do with estrogen levels. As long as your temps stay mostly above the cover line, you have Oed. 

Morticia: O date _can_ change every cycle.

AFM: OH will be back tomorrow morning and I tell you, jetlagged :plane: or not, that man had better be ready to shag me within an inch of my life. I'm guessing that I will O on Sat or Sun, so we're going to get going on TH. Daily until Monday if the man's unit doesn't break. And no fighting allowed. In fact, maybe I'll just put a gag on him. :muaha: Kidding. Sort of. ;)


----------



## shelleney

Sam, that message made me laugh so much! Catch that egg, girl!
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

me too *sam*...gave me a good chuckle


----------



## GreyGirl

Ha ha Sam, brilliant! 
I haven't used Clearblue Morticia, sorry can't help. 

I have been having my earliest EWCM this month - EVER! I'm trying not to get my hopes up...but I did have a dip this morning, I'm hoping it means I'll O tonight. I got in some BD not yesterday but day before and hope it can tonight and tomorrow can catch it if it comes early. 
On a down note, I have Trichotillomania and the stress of TTC has been affecting me...I'm now down to very few eyelashes :( Sorry for that little confession, just needed to clear my head of it.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all, :hi:

Sorry I have been MIA lately, have been enjoying all the bank holidays.
We went away on Friday to visit friends down south and to celebrate our 2nd wedding anniversary.
We spent the day in Bath seeing the sights, eating good food and reminiscing on what was a fantastic day. We ate at Jamie Olivers Italian for lunch, it was amazing food, we would definitely recommend it!

Had a lovely chilled out 4 days, had lots of :sex: and then returned to chaos...

Got home to discover our fence has been totally and utterly demolished by the high winds... which I thought was bad enough and then I opened a letter from the neighbours, (who went away on hols the day we returned).
I assumed it was about the fences but alas not - their cat, who we kind of adopted from them as he spends most of his time at our house, has gone missing - not been seen since last Thursday evening.
I am totally and utterly devastated - this cat came into our lives when we needed him most last year and has been my baby and I love him dearly.
The thought I will never see him again is unbearable - I have spent the last 24 hours scouring the neighbourhood looking for him and have had my back door open all day, just hoping he will come back...

Cant say any more, I am bereft without him :cry:


----------



## loveanurse1

New, sorry to hear of your adopted baby...Hope he returns soon


----------



## lilrojo

New-Sorry to hear.. hope he returns very soon.. 

Love-wow 5dpo already.. gone by fast.. good luck and hope you caught that bean!

Grey-hope the ewcm is a sign of good things to come and hope you ovulate early this month.. praying for your bfp so you can stop stressing..

AFM-cd18 & still at low.. but not stressing as this is only month one.. thinking i will go straight to peak.. should be on to the TWW side in two days.. yay.. cant wait.. well not sure exactly when I will ovulate but im sure in the next couple days.. good luck ladies..


----------



## samiam

New:  SO sorry about the kitty!! :cry: How was the trip?

Grey:  EWCM is a good sign!

Lil: Good PMA there, girl!

Off for some tea :coffee: and grading before the OH gets here. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks sam.. trying to stay positve.. if im not it just gets to be too stressful and depressing.. lol.. 

How are you?

Anyone have any fun plans for mother's day weekend?


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Thanks sam.. trying to stay positve.. if im not it just gets to be too stressful and depressing.. lol..
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Anyone have any fun plans for mother's day weekend?

I have some fun plans for Mother's day weekend! I'm going to get knocked up! :rofl:


----------



## neffie

Anna - Yay on the weight loss! Distractions during TTC are oh so wonderful. Hope you catch that egg. When are you due to O?

Love - Patches of lotiony, and EWCM after O is normal. By the way, it looks like we're cycle buddies. If I gauged my O day correctly, I'm 1 day behind you. I hope we both get some good news soon. :winkwink:

Morticia - O dates can most certainly change each month. As long as you've got a couple of BD sessions in during the fertile window, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Sperm can live for a few days in the right conditions, so it's ok for you to take a break. Look at it this way....say you :sex: the night before you thought you were going to O, and for some reason you didn't O the next day, you'd be putting more pressure on yourself and OH to BD again the next night. So having BD for 3 nights in a row, I'd say you're covered. :thumbup:

Lil - Looks like the big O is just around the corner. Catch that :bodyb:!

Sam - You had me :rofl: with your comment. All I can say is that I hope you don't break his unit, and that he is utterly and completely ready to fulfill your desires. Or else I'd say he's a dead man. :haha: Get it girl!

Grey - I really hope you O early this month...that would be awesome, and a much needed change from your long cycles. Sorry about the not so good news. Can you get some Habit Reversal Training for it? I've heard that it's much more effective than taking medications. Hope you feel better soon!

New - Glad to hear that you had a blast on your trip. Sorry about your kitty. :nope: Hope he comes home to you soon. Have you put out ads/posters yet in the neighborhood? Maybe that will help some??


----------



## lilrojo

Haha... sam, me too! Good luck to u..

Neffie-hope you caught your eggy!


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..omg..I was literally :rofl: and my dh looked at me like i had horns..I needed that laugh before work. get to catching having that :spermy: catch that huevo
*neffie*..great news, i'm happy to have compa..ny, for a moment there i thought I was going to be all alone but everyone is fast catching up to me..
*lil/grey*..fx'd you flip over to the other side with us
*morticia*..keep up the good work bding..i want you to come on over with us too.
new...any news on kitty
:hi: to anyone i missed 

i am off to work..


----------



## Anna Purna

New: So sorry about your missing kitty. He might have gotten scared by the high winds and has hidden out in a new place, or maybe someone took him in temporarily. Don't give up hope, and don't forget to contact the animal shelters!

Sam: CATCH THAT :cool:, GIRL! Your poor DH won't know what hit him! :haha: I wish I had the same drive as you...honestly I might have to have a drink or two on my fertile days just to send me in the right direction! I've turned into a virginal prude! :wacko:

Nurse: You'll be testing soon enough - just please, DON'T COME BACK HERE!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Grey: Wow! It sounds like you might have a much shorter cycle this time! Yay! :happydance: Are you taking OPKs or just temping? Good luck!!!!
I'm sorry to hear about your condition, but I must admit I'd never heard of it before. Do you just lose eyelashes or hair in general? I'm sorry that TTC has put so much stress on your health, and I hope there's a way of making it better. :hugs:

Lil: I hope your temps start to soar and stay up there! :bfp: I've been super lazy about temping this cycle, but it stressed me out so much last cycle and I haven't decided if it's worth it for me yet or not. :shrug:

Neffie: :friends: Thanks for the weight loss encouragement. I've been diligent about recording everything I eat and last week I worked out hardcore 5 days! This week I'm going to try to do the same again. The weight is coming off slowly, but I feel so much better and it's helping with the TTC blues. 

:hi: to anyone I might have forgotten!!!

AFM: FertilityFriend predicts I'll have my fertile days starting on Friday and my O day should be Monday or Tuesday. I'm going to start temping again and start doing OPKs on the weekend. My DH is being supportive and is making an effort to :sex:, but...I'm rarely in the mood and I'm worried this will affect our chances of conceiving. Has anyone else suffered from ZERO sex drive since their loss(es)? I feel pretty down about it. :cry:


----------



## loveanurse1

*anna*, you are not alone..i am off to bed but will catch up properly
:hi: to everyone


----------



## lilrojo

Anna-I think its probably normal not to want to have a lot of sex after a loss... I wasnt interested in it for a while.. just did it to make a baby.. but obviously that hasnt did the job.. Im now on month 5 and its actually quite fun again.. TMI... lol.. I do drink some nights to help me out yet.. but your not alone in how you feel.. Hugs..

AFM-I finally got my high.. on my CBFM... boosted my PMA up a notch.. :) expecting my peak anyday now..


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

Grey, wishing you good luck too! and sending lots of cyber hugs your way :hugs:

New, posted on your journal as well. sorry about your cat, any news? :hugs:

Love, FXd for your :bfp: :hugs:

Sam, FXd you catch that huevo this weekend.... :hugs: 

Lil/neffie, FXd you ladies catch the huevo! :hugs:

Anna, good luck with temping and OPKs this weekend :hugs: I suffer from having no sex drive but I don't think it's from my m/c... there are days where I just don't want to even think about it lol and then there are days where I feel I want it all the time but it seems like it's always at the wrong time, if you get my drift :winkwink: :rofl: wish I could be more help on that issue...but you're definitely not alone :hugs: BTW cuddos on the weight loss.... :thumbup:

AFM - I said I was going to NTNP but decided to just get back on the wagon lol... AF should be here sometime this weekend or Monday and Im going to get it going from there... :happydance: :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I may have missed! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Sam - your posts are cracking me up lately :rofl:

New - glad you had a great weekend. Hope your cat comes back soon :hugs:

Grey - sorry to hear about your condition. Hopefully you will get your BFP soon, so the stress will ease up, and that should help :hugs:

Anna: I go through stages of low sex drive. Its definitely normal. I often just had sex for TTC sake, not for love or fun. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else
xx


----------



## samiam

Anna: You are not alone at all. In fact, there were months there where all we were doing was doing it for the sake of TTC. But now that we are apart for weeks on end, we have reunion sex and that's something different and, I have to say, much more exciting. I'm wondering if he can just continue to go away for the OTWW from now on! Kidding, but the reunion part of it is HOT. Day one of shagathon is ON! :sex:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, I don't know why I even mentioned my Trich, but it's been quite bad recently, and when I don't have many eyelashes, I don't feel so sexy. I have to have liquid eyeliner on a lot :S 
I don't know if my cycle will be loads shorter. I had 3 days of EWCM and 'near;y' positive opk, but now both have gone and no temp shift....so maybe it was my body teasing me. 
I'm hoping it comes back soon and I can catch the egg! 

Sam - I think you've got a great chance this month with all the reunion :sex: - good luck!! 

Anna - I do sometimes have low drive too, this month has been hard because I promised not to tell OH about when I'm ovulating, but it's proving stressful and we're both having fluctuating drives due to tiredness. I hope yours picks up soon and you feel better about it :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Day two of shag-fest. Some rug burns, but both of us are still smiling and planning for some more lovin' tomorrow. So far so good. Come on out, huevo :coolio:! We have a lovely :spermy: friend for you to meet!


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Hope you're all doing ok - New, any word on the kitty? :cry: I felt so sad for you when I read that...we've only had ours (he's eight months) for a month but he's already our baby and we love him, I would be just as upset as you BUT don't worry - as some of the other girls said, he probably just got scared because of the high winds and sought refuge somewhere. cats are wily and resilient and we once lost ours for six weeks after moving house but he came back in the end and lived to be 22!!! He will be fine - they're very clever! :hugs:

Grey - so sorry to hear you suffer from tricho :hugs: my best friend has it too and it definitely gets worse with stress. Have you tried CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy) like one of the other girls suggested? you could also try keeping a diary noting down all of the situations and feelings that give you the urge to pull - you might be able to recognise a pattern that will help you put in place some diversion or avoidance tactics to help you stop it. hugs. 

Everyone else, lots of love and hope you're all doing ok. :kiss:

AFM, I'm finally O'ing (on CD28) - got pos OPK today for third day in a row (!) bit unusual I know, but think the first one on Weds caught the very beginning of my surge as it was 6pm. it's just been getting darker since then, and is darkest of all today. BD'd yesterday and day before and going for it again tonight, then will have a day off tomorrow before once more on sunday. DH is learning, he barely put up a fight this time - ha ha! :haha:

Good luck ladies! xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,
My beloved Ronnie has not returned, it has been week now and I am starting to come to terms that he's gone forever.

It's such a shame, he was only a baby and the nicest and daftest cat you were ever likely to meet.

I just hope that he hasn't suffered.
I miss him terribly and have cried buckets over him.

I just feel so sad, I have a gaping hole in my life yet again.

As for TTC, I O today, not that either of us are in the mood so I can probably write this month off totally.


----------



## LiSa2010

sam, go catch that huevo lol

grey, i posted on the other thread about Latisse... it's the product Love was talking about.. https://www.latisse.com/

morticia, only used OPK for one month so Im not going to be much help wtih that but I say just keep bd'ing just in case and keep testing to compare the lightness and darkness of the lines.. good luck, hope you catch that huevo too!

new, so sorry your kitty hasnt returned :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else...


----------



## loveanurse1

:flower: hello all..
*New*..I hope you get a spurt in there and get crazy with the bd..and i hope kitty does find his way home
*morticia*...sounds like you have things covered. I once had like 4 days of positives.. I think i caught the surge on the way up and way down. I just kept having :sex:..
*sam*..i hope you are enjoying your reunion..:winkwink:
*grey*...I think morticia has the right of it. a journal will help relieve some of that stress and maybe deterr you from pulling..:hugs:..i hope you caught your eggy.
*lisa*..thanks for the help...i was drawing a blank..lol
*lil*..how's the bd going????
*anna*...how are you feeling hun???
good luck *everyone* catching the eggy

*afm*: I am utterly exhausted. I slept very fine but still feel tired. I am going to the beach tomorrow for some r&r. Tonight however, my daughters and I are going to have a nail painting party/added with some:pizza: and maybe a movie. we shall see..they go to bed at 8pm and then i get the house to myself to watch whatever i want. Dh usually goes fishing all night..I am 7dpo and still trying to :ignore: my body. It's anyones guess whether I am going to bring in a :bfp: or not. I feel nothing at all that is different...Time will indeed tell. I just pray I don't get the spotting like i did last month. I have stopped taking my b6 a week or so ago. I just wanted to concentrate on the +opk/:sex: and temping this month. Although, temping is starting to get on my darn nerves.


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> temping is starting to get on my darn nerves.

But your temps are looking GREAT Love! I'm very optimistic for you!


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..you think so?? I am so scared of another :bfn: and I don't know why. I feel like having a good :cry: I think it's because I am so tired???or pms'y already????idk..:shrug: I'm trying to have a pma, today is just a cynical day i guess????


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks for the support everyone.
I've had a talk with DH about TTC again and I expressed my 'reluctance' to :sex:...
So now we're going to just take it as it comes, no pressure, so basically we're "NTNP" - no OPKs, no more temping happydance:), and :sex: only if we're in the mood. 
To be honest, I think I'll be happier if I just focus on dropping the pounds for now. I'm really excited about looking better, and not so excited about feeling anxious and worried about TTC, getting pregnant, possibly losing it.....
:dohh::dohh::dohh:
I'm trying to tell myself that 32 isn't so old and that I have all the time in the world to TTC, but there's that devil whispering to me that it's only going to get harder...
:muaha:

Anyways, happy weekend all. Best of luck catching that :cool: and have fun :sex:!!!
xo


----------



## Anna Purna

P.S. 
Nurse: your temps DO look great!!!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *sam*..you think so?? I am so scared of another :bfn: and I don't know why. I feel like having a good :cry: I think it's because I am so tired???or pms'y already????idk..:shrug: I'm trying to have a pma, today is just a cynical day i guess????

They are looking fantastic! Cry if you want to, dear. It's okay. We all do it. Don't think about bfn or bfp. Just enjoy your time off with your girls and your pizza and before you know it, you'll be able to test. But those temps are very promising!



Anna Purna said:


> Thanks for the support everyone.
> I've had a talk with DH about TTC again and I expressed my 'reluctance' to :sex:...
> So now we're going to just take it as it comes, no pressure, so basically we're "NTNP" - no OPKs, no more temping happydance:), and :sex: only if we're in the mood.
> To be honest, I think I'll be happier if I just focus on dropping the pounds for now. I'm really excited about looking better, and not so excited about feeling anxious and worried about TTC, getting pregnant, possibly losing it.....
> :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> I'm trying to tell myself that 32 isn't so old and that I have all the time in the world to TTC, but there's that devil whispering to me that it's only going to get harder...
> :muaha:
> 
> Anyways, happy weekend all. Best of luck catching that :cool: and have fun :sex:!!!
> xo

Anna: No pressure is a good way to go about it. I was feeling so much pressure right after the MC and now we're just playing. We've been able to time OH's return trips so that he gets here right before I O, so it's reunion sex that's also productive. This way we don't get bored and we still feel like doing it because we know that he's going to leave soon-ish afterward and that we'll be alone again. I think that's helped take the pressure off of us. Alors, bon weekend. Amuse-toi bien, ma belle.


----------



## samiam

CD 14 and HUGE temp dip this morning! :happydance: I'm not getting too attached to the idea of O because I haven't had the same weird symptoms I've had in the past few weird cycles (super sore boobs and intense O pain), but maybe that's because I'm on the maca and have been doing acupuncture etc. Temps have seemed more stable all around. Oh hell, who am I kidding, yes I bloody am attached to the flippin idea that today or tomorrow that huevo will hop into the chute and find all of the :spermy:s waiting there. 

Anyway. . . Shagfest day three. No oh-my-god-I'm-ovulating-let's-have-a-fight-now issues and we're both still smiling. Getting ready for a party tonight and I promised OH that I'd wear some new sexy underwear under my dress that he could only see after the fete. :blush: So he's grinning like a kid. It's cute. 

Think I will be in TWW starting tomorrow. Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> CD 14 and HUGE temp dip this morning! :happydance: I'm not getting too attached to the idea of O because I haven't had the same weird symptoms I've had in the past few weird cycles (super sore boobs and intense O pain), but maybe that's because I'm on the maca and have been doing acupuncture etc. Temps have seemed more stable all around. Oh hell, who am I kidding, yes I bloody am attached to the flippin idea that today or tomorrow that huevo will hop into the chute and find all of the :spermy:s waiting there.
> 
> Anyway. . . Shagfest day three. No oh-my-god-I'm-ovulating-let's-have-a-fight-now issues and we're both still smiling. Getting ready for a party tonight and I promised OH that I'd wear some new sexy underwear under my dress that he could only see after the fete. :blush: So he's grinning like a kid. It's cute.
> 
> Think I will be in TWW starting tomorrow. Hope you're all having a great weekend!

Great to hear about huge temp dip and hopefullp the egg will make her appearance asap and she'll be met by millions of suitors! Glad you're both still smiling after the love-fest - that's fabulous! :D


----------



## neffie

Anna - A TTC distraction can do wonders. Good luck with the focus on the weight loss, and relaxed romantic times with OH. You never know...that may just be the recipe for a BFP. :flower:

Sam - Get it! :winkwink:

Lil - I'm guessing that you've Od?? Hope you caught that huevo.

Love - :hugs: to you from someone who's had a rough day herself.

:hi: New, Lisa, Grey, Morticia and anyone else that I've missed.


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all..
*Sam*..glad to hear of the fun shag fest. :thumbup: to getting it on :winkwink:
*Neffie*..sorry to hear of your bad day.I hope it gets better for you.
*anna*..hope you are doing ok
*grey/morticia/lil/new/lisa*...Hello ladies

*afm*: i truly think i will be back in here soon. Had a round of :sex: with dh and as usual a few days before af arrives if i have :sex: i bleed. Of course i did. It's my homemade pregnancy test. Feeling really down. Yes, I know that it's not over until the hag arrives but i feel she is immenent in the next few days.


----------



## Anna Purna

ARRRGH!!!! HUGE RANT COMING UP SO BE WARNED!!!! :grr:

So DH and I start having sex tonight, I'm actually in the mood for once, and in the middle of it we have to stop because...he gets nervous. 
*sigh. OK, happens sometimes. I try to get him back, we go at it again...
and again it stops working! Argh!
After a ridiculous amount of time and work at it, we have to give up because it's obvious that it's not going to happen. 
He says he felt too much pressure.
I haven't been pressuring him at all!
But he said he knew how important tonight was...I guess he's been keeping track of my cycles as well...
So I've left the bedroom in tears to come here to vent.
I feel SOOOOO FRUSTRATED! I ABSOLUTELY DESPISE TTC!!!
F#*K IT!!!

Thanks for listening.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> ARRRGH!!!! HUGE RANT COMING UP SO BE WARNED!!!! :grr:
> 
> So DH and I start having sex tonight, I'm actually in the mood for once, and in the middle of it we have to stop because...he gets nervous.
> *sigh. OK, happens sometimes. I try to get him back, we go at it again...
> and again it stops working! Argh!
> After a ridiculous amount of time and work at it, we have to give up because it's obvious that it's not going to happen.
> He says he felt too much pressure.
> I haven't been pressuring him at all!
> But he said he knew how important tonight was...I guess he's been keeping track of my cycles as well...
> So I've left the bedroom in tears to come here to vent.
> I feel SOOOOO FRUSTRATED! I ABSOLUTELY DESPISE TTC!!!
> F#*K IT!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening.

Oh Anna. I'm so sorry. That sounds like my last month's TTC efforts. We were yelling at one another on the day before O and then he sulked the rest of the week. It just sucks. I know how frustrated you are. I wish there were something I could say to help you through it. Hang in there, hon. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*SAm*..I am so glad to hear o day as come for you..praying for you to get your :bfp: this month
*Anna*: If it's not one thing it's another when it's o and go time. I can tell you that has happened to me just yesterday (when it wasn't o time) but it has also happened at o time as well. Big :hugs: to you. I am at my wits end myself. I hope hope the venting helps you. 
*Neffie*..how are you doing???I know you o'd after me..I am keeping my finger crossed for you..
:hi: to *everyone* else

afm: I started having some cramping tonight and back pain..almost resembles the pain I had with my cyst a couple of months ago. to say i am scared is the least. I have decided to call dr my primary, not ob and tell her of my fears and see if she can do an u/s and also tell her of my fears of a hormonal imbalance as I fear that i have low progesterone levels. I have mood swings, hot flashes, spotting early in cycle, milk from nipples etc etc. I am going to ask her to draw levels for next month. meanwhile, tonight i have eaten two pain pills and still ache so i just took a muscle relaxer. I just couldn't stand the pain anymore. Please God don't let it be another cyst that will cause me to lose my rt ovary too.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna,

Hugs to you both, it such a hard time TTC - I don't think any of us ever imagined how hard it would be.
We suffer with this quite a lot (ironically only at 'crucial' times of the month), we're fine at other times.
I tried not telling DH when O time is but I think they can sense our desperation!

I have no words of wisdom, just wanted to let you know we're all here for you when you need us and that what you are suffering is not unique - it happens to the best of us.

Hope it helps a little xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Sam & Love, :hi:

Congrats on the shag fest Sam, I bet you're both worn out now, I'm so jealous!!

Love, I'm keeping my fingers crossed its not a cyst hun, I know how worried you must be right now.

:hugs:

Hi to everyone else, I've been MIA lately but still keeping up on the action around here.


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*...i popped back awake as i started drifting into a nightmare and i'm trying to convince dh to come to bed..i feel safer when he's there. I think what you had to say to *Anna* were words of wisdom. YOu have the right of it.. and it must just be me being paranoid about another cyst..i took that flexeril and the pain seems to have eased..which leads me to believe it was muscle tension..if it's comes back, i'll c the dr about that too but i am definitly going to ask about the hormone imbalance.. how is your cycle coming along????


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you're alright Love :S Sounds horrible. 

Congrats all finished on your marathon Sam!

I'm still waiting to O. This is normally my earliest day, EWCM has dried up for now. Only problem is now, I'm waiting and hoping I O later (not day 44 though!) because hubbie has hurt his back (not from :sex: sadly) and so we won't be able to have any :sex: until he's better....knowing my luck I'll O today and we'll miss the boat for another month :( It just feels like it's one thing after another and always around O time...like someone doesn't want me to have a baby :(

How is everyone else doing? :wave: to anyone I've missed!


----------



## Morticia

H girlies :flower:

Oh no poor you...sounds like everyone is feeling pretty emotional right now :cry: So sorry girls. Anna, understand your frustrations entirely...Love, so glad you have stopped panicking for now (am so sure it was just a cramp or perhap related to you feeling so tense)...New, so sorry about your kitty, but don't give up all hope yet - there are so many stories of animals getting lost for a few weeks before finding their way home, most of them do get there in the end! And Grey, I usually get patches of EWCM in the run up to O, then it tailors off for one or two days, and then it comes back with a vengeance and that's when I O. And if you get your OH to lie on his back and take care of the work without him moving...I am so sure you can still BD!! :blush:

Got my FX'd for all of us - I am officially in the (other) TWW now, I *think* I'm 3dpo. It was late again this cycle, CD28, with AF supposedly due in 3 days (which would be the worst LP ever :dohh:) so am trying to disregard that and hopefully because I O'd late, AF will be pushed later too. or of course, I may not get her at all...though that's a big fat dream!!!

Good luck girls, we can do it xxx :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey..*how frustrating..i think a massage and then take morticia's advice:blush:...i think you can still get 'er done..lol
*morticia*..you sound so positive..send me some of your vibes please

*afm*: temp is hovering above coverline(barely)...but i am not going to go nuts over these last two temps as they were taken in the morning and i normally take them in the evening hours. af is due tomorrow :cry: so i may be back in here again. thank goodness i go back to work tonight to keep my mind busy so that i will not dwell on af or no af???? back ache is gone:happydance::headspin:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Anna - TTC can sure be bitch I tell you. I think all of us have been there at some point. Your frustration is only normal. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Grey - Sorry to hear about your OH's back. Hope he has a speedy recovery. I hear you on the bad stuff always happening around O time. It seems to be the luck of the draw for some of us. But the good news is that you haven't Od yet, so don't count yourself out. :thumbup:

Love - You better hang in there with me. [-X I need my cycle buddy to keep me company. Glad to hear that your back is pain free.

Morticia - Hope you caught that egg. How long is your LP usually? Even if you Od late, your LP length should still remain the same...AF will just be due later. Hope you don't get to see her face though.

:hi: New & everyone else.


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..you had me smiling..thanks for that


----------



## GreyGirl

Morticia said:


> H girlies :flower:
> 
> Oh no poor you...sounds like everyone is feeling pretty emotional right now :cry: So sorry girls. Anna, understand your frustrations entirely...Love, so glad you have stopped panicking for now (am so sure it was just a cramp or perhap related to you feeling so tense)...New, so sorry about your kitty, but don't give up all hope yet - there are so many stories of animals getting lost for a few weeks before finding their way home, most of them do get there in the end! And Grey, I usually get patches of EWCM in the run up to O, then it tailors off for one or two days, and then it comes back with a vengeance and that's when I O. And if you get your OH to lie on his back and take care of the work without him moving...I am so sure you can still BD!! :blush:
> 
> Got my FX'd for all of us - I am officially in the (other) TWW now, I *think* I'm 3dpo. It was late again this cycle, CD28, with AF supposedly due in 3 days (which would be the worst LP ever :dohh:) so am trying to disregard that and hopefully because I O'd late, AF will be pushed later too. or of course, I may not get her at all...though that's a big fat dream!!!
> 
> Good luck girls, we can do it xxx :kiss:

Good luck on having a decent LP - fxd! Congrats on being in the TWW :D 

Him on his back would be great...except he's in most pain lying down :blush: I suggested normal BD, but he won't as he's too worried his back will 'go' during the middle of it :blush: :blush:
Thanks for trying! 



loveanurse1 said:


> *grey..*how frustrating..i think a massage and then take morticia's advice:blush:...i think you can still get 'er done..lol
> *morticia*..you sound so positive..send me some of your vibes please
> 
> *afm*: temp is hovering above coverline(barely)...but i am not going to go nuts over these last two temps as they were taken in the morning and i normally take them in the evening hours. af is due tomorrow :cry: so i may be back in here again. thank goodness i go back to work tonight to keep my mind busy so that i will not dwell on af or no af???? back ache is gone:happydance::headspin:

You take them in the evening? Do you have odd sleeping patterns? Hope the temps pick up and leave the coverline well behind! 



neffie said:


> :hi: Everyone,
> 
> Anna - TTC can sure be bitch I tell you. I think all of us have been there at some point. Your frustration is only normal. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Grey - Sorry to hear about your OH's back. Hope he has a speedy recovery. I hear you on the bad stuff always happening around O time. It seems to be the luck of the draw for some of us. But the good news is that you haven't Od yet, so don't count yourself out. :thumbup:
> 
> Love - You better hang in there with me. [-X I need my cycle buddy to keep me company. Glad to hear that your back is pain free.
> 
> Morticia - Hope you caught that egg. How long is your LP usually? Even if you Od late, your LP length should still remain the same...AF will just be due later. Hope you don't get to see her face though.
> 
> :hi: New & everyone else.

Thanks, yeah, I hate how it seems to happen each time. It's so frustrating! I'm trying to stay positive and hope I O a couple of days after his backs better so we can get busy!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. been a bit MIA lately, as I o'ed over the weekend.. Im sure on Fri or Sat.. so between 2-3 dpo..

TTC is so stressful and it does seem that me and my dh argue much more right around o time as well.. This was my first month using the cbfm, got one high, then two peaks, followed by another high..so was happy to see that.. now today was back to low.. so now just waiting it out.. 

Good luck to you ladies..


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..i work night shift so i take them in the evening when i wake up..
good news is..i took a 4-5hr nap this afternoon before work and decided to take temp again as it is around my normal time and my temp was 97.90...so i took that one instead. Your poor dh and it sucks it had to happen around o time. fx'd he gets to feeling better
*lil*..good luck to you too


----------



## samiam

Love:  Your temps are not "hovering just above the coverline" lady! They are well above! You are still in the game! Glad your back is better.

:wave: everyone. SO tired from the shagfest. Will catch up with you more tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*...thanks for the vote of confidence about my temps..but i am just not overly optimisitic...it's not to say i don't still have some hope, which i do, but i am cramping and have backache..which leads me to believe the evil :witch: is right around the corner..
:hi: everyone...happy tuesday to you


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*...thanks for the vote of confidence about my temps..but i am just not overly optimisitic...it's not to say i don't still have some hope, which i do, but i am cramping and have backache..which leads me to believe the evil :witch: is right around the corner..
> :hi: everyone...happy tuesday to you

I hope the :witch: isn't there! Keep hope :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

Praying the evil :witch: stays away for you Love :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

here i am ladies..back again..cycle number three since surgery..don't know how many since we started ttc again way back in 09


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> here i am ladies..back again..cycle number three since surgery..don't know how many since we started ttc again way back in 09


Oh hon. So sorry. Dumb witch! :growlmad:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear the witch got you Love. big hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

loveanurse1 said:


> here i am ladies..back again..cycle number three since surgery..don't know how many since we started ttc again way back in 09

Sending extra :hugs: your way Love. I'm going to go on a limb and say that I'll be joining you pretty soon, so save me a seat. We can then plan on crushing the hag together next cycle.

:hi: to all the other OTWWers.


----------



## loveanurse1

*Neffie*...i sure hope you are not joining me in here,,in the nicest way possible.
*sam*..i am hoping you and everyone else yield better results..
*thanks everyone* for your support in all these phases of my cycles..couldn't make back on that damn horse without you all supporting and cheering me on

woke up..had trouble sleeping..mind is reeling over this damn :witch:....took something for my nerves and wanted to pop in and say hello:)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

hope you're all doing well

anna: :hugs:

love: sorry the witch got you

sam: FXd you caught the egg

neffie: hope the :witch: stays away

new: FXd for you too...

grey: hope you O soon

lil: hope you caught th egg too, FXd

:hi: morticia!

:wave: to anyone I may have missed

afm: Im in limbo, the witch was suppose to show her face on Monday but I belive that I only just O'd 4 days ago... :shrug: what do you guys think? I didn't use OPK and I didn't temp. I just went by EWCM.

:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

:hi: all! 

Sorry to see some more of you guys back here :( (Although happy if you know what I mean) 

I'm hoping I will be O'ing today, but there's a chance it was 2 days ago, but only had :sex: yesterday cos of my husbands back. I'm hoping it's today instead so I have a chance, I'll be gutted if I missed this month because my husband spent the night gaming and fell asleep on the couch - hence the bad back...I'll be totally gutted. Fingers crossed for me please! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed your oing today Grey!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Just wanted to say :wave: to everyone..and fx'd for an upcoming o day for you Grey..

haven't posted much as I don't want to be a debbie downer and depress you all. The :af: blues are still with me. Hoping to wake up tomorrow with a better mental attitude.
Cheering you all on from the sidelines for now


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks lilrojo :)

BIG :hugs: Love, hope you're feeling better soon :D

AFM: Had a realy big temp dip today - hoping it's O day for sure! Hopefully hubbie will be more susceptible to my charms than last night....

:hi: all and hiope you're having good days!


----------



## neffie

Grey - Hope you O *PRONTO!* :)

Love - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: Morticia, and anyone else I'm missing.


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi all! 
:hugs: to all that are on this OTWW. hope you O soon and catch the eggy! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..hope you have o' soon and your dh's back is up to the workout you will help him with..lol
*morticia*...any plans on o'ing soon??
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## samiam

Love: How are you feeling? Better??


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..i am doing ok, i suppose. Have been doing a lot of thinking. Trying to boost myself up mentally to get back on that horse. My dh wants to keep trying..i'm not so sure. I've been walking again(had taken 2 and half weeks off) hoping to help alleviate some stress. I just don't know where to go from here. Every day is a new day of hope that I can change my mental attitude toward ttc. I'm sure when o day comes around I may do a 180 and go all :ninja: on ttc again, as I just can't seem to help myself and can't seem to :ignore: my body. *But I am cheering you all on and hoping you get your * :bfp:'s


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*..i am doing ok, i suppose. Have been doing a lot of thinking. Trying to boost myself up mentally to get back on that horse. My dh wants to keep trying..i'm not so sure. I've been walking again(had taken 2 and half weeks off) hoping to help alleviate some stress. I just don't know where to go from here. Every day is a new day of hope that I can change my mental attitude toward ttc. I'm sure when o day comes around I may do a 180 and go all :ninja: on ttc again, as I just can't seem to help myself and can't seem to :ignore: my body. *But I am cheering you all on and hoping you get your * :bfp:'s

I hear you on the going all :ninja: on the ttc. That's exactly what we did this round. And I know that we were both in desperation mode, so I really hope that we don't end up crushed by it this cycle. Fingers crossed. I think that we all go through this rotten AF cycle where we're down and frustrated and sad and then we get closer to O and the hope starts building and we feel as if we surely should be pregnant for the next 2-3 weeks only to get flattened by AF. It's hard. I wish I could go for a walk with you. We'd have a lot of fun, I think! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..I think you are right. When both my dh and I put in such an effort, we do think "there is no way that eggy got away from us this time" but when af comes, I just get so darn depressed and frustrated. I would love to have you come walking with me. I just have to get out of this funk. I'm trying really hard though.


----------



## samiam

Love: Do you take any B-complex vitamins? I started taking a big dose (50Mg of each) and that really helps me stay out of the funk (for the most part). Thinking of you and hoping that each day makes you feel less down. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

I was taking it but stopped. I stopped taking everything. I just wanted to get back to the basics this month with trying. It didn't work either..lol...But I may just have to give it a whirl again.


----------



## GreyGirl

I can understand, it's so frustrating when you go all out and nothing happens...and when you try and relax and nothing happens - what are we supposed to do?!

I FINALLY have my appointment with the hospital! June 1st we'll be there....anyone had an appointment before? What can I expect? I'm nervous about them just blaming it on my weight, or PCOS or asking about our sex life and not really helping us :S


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> I can understand, it's so frustrating when you go all out and nothing happens...and when you try and relax and nothing happens - what are we supposed to do?!
> 
> I FINALLY have my appointment with the hospital! June 1st we'll be there....anyone had an appointment before? What can I expect? I'm nervous about them just blaming it on my weight, or PCOS or asking about our sex life and not really helping us :S


I'm so glad that you have an appointment. They will likely take blood, do an ultrasound and then schedule you for blood tests at certain times in your cycle. I hope they will be helpful, hon and not dismissive. :hugs:

Yep. Double-edged sword. Try too hard or try nothing. Same result, often, it seems. :nope:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> I'm so glad that you have an appointment. They will likely take blood, do an ultrasound and then schedule you for blood tests at certain times in your cycle. I hope they will be helpful, hon and not dismissive. :hugs:
> 
> Yep. Double-edged sword. Try too hard or try nothing. Same result, often, it seems. :nope:

Will they do an ultra sound if I am in my 2ww as I hope I will be by then? What would the blood tests be for? Sorry for the interview - I'm such a noob!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for your appointment, Grey. I really hope they give you the help you need and deserve :hugs:
xx


----------



## samiam

Grey--If you are in the tww, tell them and they may not do the ultrasound (don't know for sure). Depending on your age, the blood tests should be some or all of the following: various hormone levels, insulin resistance, thyroid, prolactin, FSH (ovarian reserve), and maybe an anti-body test.


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all..the u/s will be to check out your ovaries *Grey*..hope you get some great help
:hi: to everyone

going through the motions, not excited or enthused about ttc at all right now. hopefully this attitude changes by o time.
i am happy to report i lost more weight..last week i had gained as i ate horribly, but this week i lost the gained weight and plus one..:wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

yay.. love good for you.. hope your attitude & libido change for o day!!


----------



## samiam

Love:  Try that B-complex. It can't hurt anything and it sure has changed my mood and my libido. :)


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Sorry I've been off the radar during the TWW...not forgetting my girls in the OTTW though, I promise! Sounds like there's a mixed bag of emotions - Love, so sorry you're feeling the AF blues :cry: something we all know too well. Hugs. :hugs: plenty of red wine and chocolate remember - just the tonic! 

Grey - good luck with your appointment hun, that's great that you're being so proactive and getting things sorted. Here's hoping your cycle will settle down as soon as it hears there's nothing wrong!!

Hi and big love to everyone else...well, looks like I finally O'd on CD28 - which makes me 10dpo today, phew! and...big news...as you all know, I usually spot from 6dpo onwards, and get AF around 10 or 11dpo, and so far (touch fingers) I have had NO spotting at all!! I don't know if that means I'm in with a chance of a BFP or not, as I've been taking 100mg of B6 this month - so reckon that's helped with the spotting - but even if it isn't a BFP, then I'm just thrilled to have stopped (or delayed) the spotting!! keep you posted girls! xx:kiss:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Can I ask a stoopid question please??

What does the B6 do? Is it B complex or just normal B6? And what is it used for?
I've wondered for a while and know you girls will help me out!

Also, I don't think I have an LP issue but wonder that as I cramp for days beforehand that I am already out by 8dpo, which is really early even though bleeding doesn't start til 12/13dpo...

Advice needed please.....:doh:


----------



## Morticia

NewToAllThis said:


> Can I ask a stoopid question please??
> 
> What does the B6 do? Is it B complex or just normal B6? And what is it used for?
> I've wondered for a while and know you girls will help me out!
> 
> Also, I don't think I have an LP issue but wonder that as I cramp for days beforehand that I am already out by 8dpo, which is really early even though bleeding doesn't start til 12/13dpo...
> 
> Advice needed please.....:doh:

Hi New! :flower: I'm no expert but read a lot about B6 before giving it a try - as far as I know (sure the other girlies will correct me if I'm wrong!) - it has two effects...one in reducing spotting, and two in lengthening your LP. In my case it has DEFINITELY stopped my spotting - perhaps as a by-product of lengthening my LP too, I don't know. mine is usually 10 days. I've read it only extends it by a day or so though, so who knows, AF may well appear tomorrow! But one thing to bear in mind is that you shouldn't take B6 long-term I don't believe - as long-term usage can lead to nerve-ending damage. I think 100mg is ok but lots of people also say you shouldn't take B6 alone, as you may leave yourself depleted of other nutrients. it's better to take a vitamin B complex, or combine extra dosages of B6 with a multivitamin (like your normal Pregnacare Conception tabs or something similar). I'm going to see what happens this cycle and then stop taking it I think - I'm just glad it's 'worked' this time round - though I have heard people saying you can continue to take extra B6 throughout pregnancy! basically I've taken 1x100mg B6 tablet every evening this month, in addition to my regular multi-vitamin (which has folic acid etc and an additional 10mg of B6 and other B vits). so in total I'm taking 110mg of B6. Hope that helps xx


----------



## neffie

Grey - So glad you got your appointment. :) Hope you get some positive answers!

Love - YAY on the weight loss! That's what I'm talkin about. :thumbup:

Morticia - Hope this is it for you. When are you testing?

New - B6 is usually used to lengthen the LP. It can also be used to relieve PMS symptoms.

:hi: to anyone I missed.


----------



## loveanurse1

:wave: ..so glad I went to work...am I :wacko: or what..lol..but it sure did help my mood. It kept my mind busy and active..lol just what the dr ordered..lol
*New*..the girls are correct...b6 helps with pms symptoms and helps lengthen lp. If you take too much it can cause nerve damage..usual recommended dose is 100mg, but to help with absorption you should take a vit bcomplex tablet with it. In my case, I noticed when I took the b6 i spotted early????:shrug: that is why i did not take it this month. I didn't spot early either.
*Morticia*..i hope it's a :bfp: for you
:hi: *to everyone*..thanks for the mental boost. I hope i am not too much of a pain..just can't seem to shake this funk although i do feel a little better. I gues some of it is due to my boss changing my work schedule that i've had for 2+yrs. I now work a ridiculous schedule..3 on 1 off 3 on 2off 2on 3off and so on..no real life for my family. any extra time i would pick up would take away from my family time..:(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks girls, think I can rule that one out. Don't get any pms symptoms anymore and my lp is fine (I think).

Just wish I didn't get the 8 dpo onwards cramping every month, makes me think my insides are already breaking down ready for AF and I have no chance for implantation. 

Just wish someone could tell me I'd be a mum one day and I could stop stressing over it all the time.


----------



## samiam

Love: Sounds like a horrible schedule! Sorry. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Im sure I will be back on here in a day or so.. still hoping I wont be.. but a BFN this morning didnt help.. bla.. 

New-b6 did the same to me as it did for love.. took it one cycle and started spotting at 7dpo that last a long time.. so I'm against it.. :)

I know I havent been on this thread for a long time.. if you dont want to answer thats fine.. but how long have you all been trying.. debating on if I should call the doc or if they would they would tell me to to just keep trying.. Im on cycle 6 right now.. if af shows we will be on 7... been using opks and now my cbfm.. and I ovulate the same day every month.. what do you all think?


----------



## NewToAllThis

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. Im sure I will be back on here in a day or so.. still hoping I wont be.. but a BFN this morning didnt help.. bla..
> 
> New-b6 did the same to me as it did for love.. took it one cycle and started spotting at 7dpo that last a long time.. so I'm against it.. :)
> 
> I know I havent been on this thread for a long time.. if you dont want to answer thats fine.. but how long have you all been trying.. debating on if I should call the doc or if they would they would tell me to to just keep trying.. Im on cycle 6 right now.. if af shows we will be on 7... been using opks and now my cbfm.. and I ovulate the same day every month.. what do you all think?

Lil, seeing as you asked, I'm going to give you my honest opinion (having read your journal).
I think you were extremely lucky to get preggo straight away twice.

I think 6 to 12 months TTC is about average (dependent on age of course) and therefore I think you should keep trying for a bit. You obviously don't have any issues getting pregnant so maybe its your bodies way of telling you its not quite ready yet for another pregnancy.

As for me, first time took 12 months and approx 14 cycles, ...this time.....well, who knows but 9 months since my m/c and approx 10 cycles so far.
I used to have 24/25 day cycles and since m/c, they are 27/28/29 days with the odd 23 dayer!!
But I am 36 and therefore classed as old so I kind of knew it may not be as easy for me as for others... but not this hard!!

This is just my opinion though so please don't feel like I'm lecturing you on what is right and what is not. Hope this makes sense, I may just be rambling!! xx


----------



## neffie

lilrojo said:


> I know I havent been on this thread for a long time.. if you dont want to answer thats fine.. but how long have you all been trying.. debating on if I should call the doc or if they would they would tell me to to just keep trying.. Im on cycle 6 right now.. if af shows we will be on 7... been using opks and now my cbfm.. and I ovulate the same day every month.. what do you all think?

This is my 5th cycle after my MC. I got pregnant on our second try, but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be. Even though it seems like an eternity, they say it's completely normal for healthy couples to take up to a year to get pregnant. If it makes you feel better, you can talk to your ObGyn, but they probably won't refer you for further testing until you've hit that 1 year mark. I hate to say it, but since you're under 30 they will use that as an excuse all the more. Hang in there. It's anything but easy this TTC roller coaster. :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Lil*..*the girls are correct.* mY ob/gyn says that the average couple with no fertility issues take anywhere from 9mos to a yr. My dh and I have always had trouble. We started trying with the ntnp in 09 while i was still in nursing school but got really serious in the fall around nov 09 and it took us let me see 6mos or so for our pregnancy..(was the earliest success for us) that ended in mm/c and we waited one cycle instead of 3 like the dr told us and tried again (our thoughts..if my body is ready it'll happen) we got pregnant again straight away but m/c at a little over 5wks and that was last oct. I have had absolutely NO LUCK since then.
now my dr says i have to wait a few months to make sure i am back on a regular cycle then go 6mos to a yr from there..it's now been 3cycles since my surgery and i'm regular as ever. waiting until nov/dec before i make appt with dr for further assistance. trying to avoid medical interference if i can help it..especially since things can sometimes get quite costly..


----------



## GreyGirl

I know how you feel Lil. I got pregnant first month last time (a minor miracle with PCOS) and so I thought/hoped it would after my loss...I'm on 7months and a few cycles later. I have got an appointment to see if they can help, I'd say no harm in asking, but if you're healthy (no complications) then they might not be able to help much yet. 

AFM: I 'think' I may have O'd...I got 2 positive (or just shy of, colour-wise) OPK's yesterday and luckily had :sex: the day before...didn't have :sex: yesterday as hubbie tired - it's been a struggle getting him near me this month :( Then my temp shot up today, so hoping I O'd yesterday and not today as there'll be less chance right? It's been so frustrating...I'm hoping with everything that that one time the day before (my possible O) is enough...I haven't managed to use any preeseed this month, I can never guarantee we'll have sex, so didn't want to waste it :S 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey,

Your dh sounds like mine. This month I have virtually had to beg for sex and haven't had ANY since 2 days before ov (day 13, I'm now on day 26).

He is avoiding it completely and I haven't dared mentioned it as it makes him even less likely to agree to any. He doesn't have a huge sex drive at the best of times!

He doesn't even seem to want to kiss me at the moment, and I dont know why.:shrug:
We're fine other than that, but I just think he's fed up of 'on demand' sex.

....but how else am I going to get pregnant?

So I can totally sympathise with you. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: to both of you N*ew* and *Grey...*men can be such dolts sometimes over ttc. My dh has been better the last two months but before..it was a lot of times me pitching a fit to get sex (aka sympathy sex but whocares as it gave me my deposit..lol hubby's words not mine)


----------



## neffie

:hugs: Grey & New.

Lil - I read a post from you on another thread that you're going to be taking a break from BnB. I totally get where you're coming from...I took a break myself for a while. I'm still holding out hope though for your BFP this cycle. We'll be here when you're back. Take care. :kiss:

:hi: Love.

Anna & Lisa - Hope you guys are doing well. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie... thanks so much.. BnB just gets hard... Im so happy for all my friends I have made and will miss you all... but a short break is just what I think I need.. and the witch showed today.. right on schedule.. not full force yet.. but here.. thank you though.. its so nice being able to find support for whatever decisions we make.. 

Good luck to you all.. and I hope you all get your deserved BFPs!


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear the witch came lil...support is definitly here and will be here when you come back 
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad it's not just me who has trouble getting some...it's so frustrating, I know he wants a baby, but doesn't seem to change anything. 
How are you all doing today? :hugs:


----------



## Morticia

neffie said:


> Grey - So glad you got your appointment. :) Hope you get some positive answers!
> 
> Love - YAY on the weight loss! That's what I'm talkin about. :thumbup:
> 
> Morticia - Hope this is it for you. When are you testing?
> 
> New - B6 is usually used to lengthen the LP. It can also be used to relieve PMS symptoms.
> 
> :hi: to anyone I missed.

Testing on Saturday Neffie - that'll be 15dpo. It's literally a record for me, I'm now 12dpo with NO spotting and no sign of AF. I can't help getting a little bit hopeful...especially as my temps rose again this morning (only by 0.1 of a degree, but over the past 12 days they've all stayed well above my coverline)...very nervous about having those hopes dashed, though, so not going to throw a party just yet! am officially 2 days 'late' by my usual LP standards though too - I'm usually only 10 days on average. I'll definitely keep you all posted. Lots of love everyone xxx:kiss:
P.S I totally hear you all on feeling like you might need a break from b&b. It can be so frustrating/upsetting/disappointing. Especially when you convince yourself it's YOUR month...I'm just feeling lucky to be even in with a chance. I've only had 4 or 5 AFs in the last 9 months, so thought it was never going to happen to someone with such long cycles, and late O (CD 28 or 29). Keep you posted and loads of hugs to all of you who are feeling blue xx


----------



## neffie

Morticia - Good luck! Really hope this is it for you.

Lil - I hope what you had was breakthrough bleeding, and the :witch: stays away. I'll be watching out for updates. :winkwink:

Love - How's it going?

:hi: to everyone else.

I posted this on the 2WW thread, but wanted to share the news with all of you as well. I got my long awaited BFP today! If you guys thought that I'll be moving on, you're totally wrong! :haha: I'll be right here cheering all my future bump buddies on. :flower: Hurry up ladies....I need some company. :winkwink:


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats neffie..i'm so happy for you:)


----------



## sar0417

Hi guys, I think the witch is showing her ugly face today so over to here!

Ive just been reading and im not the only one who has had to take a break away TTC. If it helps I found that getting away with OH helped. It helped me to relax and have sex when we wanted rather than being pressured. 

I dont know about anyone else but TTC seems to be taking longer than I thought! O well roll on 2 weeks!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Still in limboland. AF due yesterday. Tested yesterday morning and bfn. Couldn't face it this morning so just waiting it out.

Hope everyones ok.

Welcome back Sar, sorry the witch got you x


----------



## sar0417

Hi New, thank you its good to be back! :thumbup:

fxd for you, hope the witch stays away x :dust:


----------



## Morticia

neffie said:


> Morticia - Good luck! Really hope this is it for you.
> 
> Lil - I hope what you had was breakthrough bleeding, and the :witch: stays away. I'll be watching out for updates. :winkwink:
> 
> Love - How's it going?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.
> 
> I posted this on the 2WW thread, but wanted to share the news with all of you as well. I got my long awaited BFP today! If you guys thought that I'll be moving on, you're totally wrong! :haha: I'll be right here cheering all my future bump buddies on. :flower: Hurry up ladies....I need some company. :winkwink:

OMG!!!! congratulations Neffie that is wonderful news!!! Massive hugs - so happy for you! :hugs:

Girls - I just know we'll all get there. In the next few months we'll all be helping each other through the first trimester - it's going to happen. :thumbup:

AFM, I'm still reallllllllllllllly nervous but did have another little bit of good luck this morning - my temps went up again, to 36.7C! this is literally unheard of, especially on 13dpo! I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but your support and encouragement does make this whole nervy journey a zillion times better, so thank you, thank you! xxx

Here's the chart...eek!
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you ladies in the OTWW... fxed that your all in your last ones..

Wrote on the other board but will write here as well.. got by BFP this morning.. at 12dpo.. Good luck and fxed for you all..


----------



## morri

I have been looking for this thread. couldnt find it anymore :rofl: anyway I am aggravated because my dear cycle keeps me waiting again.. Although I dearly hope that I am finally having my temp shift today or tomorrow...


----------



## loveanurse1

just stopping in to say hello..waiting to o
working and school...have been busy..good luck everyone


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope you're right Morticia! 
Glad you found us morri!

I finally o'd for sure! It's kept me waiting for ages and now I know for sure , whoop!


----------



## sar0417

Fxd for you grey! :thumbup:


----------



## morri

my cycle is still playing games with me xD


----------



## Morticia

lilrojo said:


> Good luck to you ladies in the OTWW... fxed that your all in your last ones..
> 
> Wrote on the other board but will write here as well.. got by BFP this morning.. at 12dpo.. Good luck and fxed for you all..

OMG well done and massive hugs and congrats to you Lilrojo!!! You and Neffie both, woohoo! :happydance: xxx


----------



## neffie

Grey - Awesome news! :happydance:

Morri - Glad you found the thread again. You can always go to the 'Quick Links' section at the top of the page, and click on 'Subscribed Links'...the thread will be on there. :flower: Good luck to you this cycle!

Love - How's school work coming along? When do you get done?

Sar - Sending tons of :dust: your way for this cycle.

New - I posted on the 2WW as well, but I hope the cow stays away for you!

Morticia - When are you testing???? Fingers x for you!

Don't think I missed anyone, but :wave: if I did.


----------



## loveanurse1

*neffie*..it'll be years before it's done. I am ultimately working toward my nurse practitioner's license but most immediate goal is bachelor's of science degree..it's a welcome distraction from ttc

*sar* and *morri*..welcome back..good luck to both of you ladies

*morticia*..fx'd for you too.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## sar0417

Neffie - Thank you! I really hope its this cycle. Feb baby would be ace! :thumbup:

Love: Thank you! Good to see how you are all doing! :hugs:

noticed you said you were doing science degree. Im working towards a degree in forensic science btw! I would love nothing more than to walk around the lab with a bump! lol cant wait :D


----------



## loveanurse1

*sar...*i should have specified..it's a bachelors of science of nursing..so lots of science but more anatomical science and such..but i love science overall


----------



## sar0417

Yea. Sounds interesting. I will be doing more of that science in year 3 when I do human remains :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

oooh that sound so interesting...i am sure you won't be bored..lol


----------



## morri

Thats the problem :p I must have unsuscribed it at some time :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

CD1 again girls. Here to keep you all company x


----------



## morri

seems like tentatively I might have made the temp shift ( now comes the one week wait till the next cycle ;) )


----------



## shelleney

So sorry to hear that New :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear that *new*


----------



## sar0417

Sorry new :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry New :( :hugs:

Glad you've had a shift Morri!


----------



## loveanurse1

just wanted to say hey...and to tell you....i am officially drunk...and haven't been in a long ass time..lol


enjoy the weekend..


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> just wanted to say hey...and to tell you....i am officially drunk...and haven't been in a long ass time..lol
> 
> 
> enjoy the weekend..

Hope you're enjoying it! :D


----------



## samiam

Love: GO FOR IT!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

New-Sorry the witch got you... darn that hag... June will be your lucky month.. Hugs


----------



## loveanurse1

Hello :wave: everyone. 
Hope you all are doing well. I of course woke up with a hangover but it was fun yesterday. Let me tell you what is going on. I also posted in the other thread so you may see this twice. Tomorrow I will be in the tww,,,,AGAIN....
Friday, I had tons of ewcm on cd10..:shrug: way early. Didn't think too much of it. Dh and I had a rendevous outside in the backyard in the bright light of the day on Friday too. He can't seem to resist the bikini..lol. Anyway, Yesterday I went to the beach with a friend, then got my first every professional pedicure, went to dinner, got drunk and came home and raped my dh :winkwink:. Woke up with a hangover, had :sex: again, 3x in a matter of 8hrs, 4x in a matter of 3days... and decided on a whim to check an opk and BAM..it was a :bfp:. on cd12????wth?? NO, not complaining here but it's way early o for me. Maybe weight loss is contributing to this early o. The thing is, dh and I had a lot of :sex: that was pressure free and fun because we thought it wasn't around o time. Was a lot more fun if you know what I mean. Anyway, if i come away from this tww with another :bfn: oh well. I am enjoying the weightloss and confidence it brings me. Sounds dumb, i know but when i look good, i feel mentally better. I will enjoy the beach,bikini and the summer fun, if i continue getting :bfn:'s. If i get a :bfp: i'll be happy too. 
Happy Sunday to you all


----------



## sar0417

Love: Sounds like you have had a great time! fxd that this is the month for you. They say if you have lost some weight it helps to concieve. I have a good feeling its your turn this month :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sar*...thanks..i hope to get some good news..lol..it would be long awaited.


----------



## neffie

Love - I'm liking your unplanned :sex: sessions. They sound oh so steamy and hot. :winkwink:

Sar - Forensic science sounds fascinating! I thought of going into that field myself at one point.

New - :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Neffie - Ive just finished year 1 and I love it. Very interesting. Just hope I have passed this year :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: to everyone
*Morticia*..how are you doing
*sar*..hope you are doing ok
*new*..how is this otww treating you
hope I haven't missed anyone..if so :wave:


I am officially in the tww ..honestly don't know how to feel about it as It's never come upon me so quick before. I was still getting adjusted to the otww and waiting to o.. anyhoo will be working a lot in this tww so hopefully it flies by just as quickly.
My ticker is a little off. I figure if I don't get my :bfp: this month i will have the shortest af cycle i have every remember recording. I usually have around a 11 or 12 day lp. if that is the case, i would have a 25day cycle.


----------



## sar0417

Love: Not too bad tx. AF gone now yay! just another week to go :sleep:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. cd3 for me, I hope.. as you count the first day of bleeding as day one.. since I miscarried I hope im right.. monday was the first day of real bleeding with the mc.. before that it was just spotting.. going to use my cbfm and hopefully see a new dr.


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. cd3 for me, I hope.. as you count the first day of bleeding as day one.. since I miscarried I hope im right.. monday was the first day of real bleeding with the mc.. before that it was just spotting.. going to use my cbfm and hopefully see a new dr.

Yes, go see a new doctor. So sorry about your loss hon. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope a new Dr helps lil :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*lil*..thinking of you and I hope a new dr will listen and do whats needed to help you get your :bfp: and forever baby
:wave: to everyone....hope you all are doing ok


----------



## sar0417

Lil - Thinking of you. Keep strong :hugs:


----------



## morri

My old cycle was crap. ... it's on the crap cycle cemetery now :haha:


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

I just wanted to check in as I know I've been off the radar of late. Hope you are all doing really well, and, though I know this feels horrible when it's not you, and I don't know how to say it without feeling like I'm 'rubbing it in' or anything awful like that, I just wanted to report that I got my BFP on Saturday after 6 months TTC, 9 months of horrible spotting after coming off BCP, really long cycles, late O and only five AFs in the whole of the last 9 months. You WILL do it too. I can feel it. :hugs:

In case it's of any use, I put this together xxx:kiss:


Things I did differently this month: 
&#8226;	Didn&#8217;t believe my iPhone app which was predicting when I ovulated &#8211; trusted my body instead. Waited a week later than every other month because there wasn&#8217;t enough CM for me to believe I was ovulating soon &#8211; definitely glad I waited! Held off going crazy BD-ing and wearing DH out until I definitely had EWCM (CD26), then BD&#8217;d every day for the next three days. Believe that I ovulated on the night of the third day &#8211; was also using OPKs and had a positive for each of those three days! Also BD&#8217;d in this pattern the week before (from CD22): BD, BD, BD, night off, BD, BD, BD (ovulation). Before that, over the rest of the month, tried to BD every other day &#8211; though did have a few two-night gaps when I was sure I was nowhere near ovulating. FYI, I am pretty sure I O&#8217;d on Fri 6th May, CD28. My temps went up after that!
&#8226;	Big one &#8211; almost forgot to mention it. Used Pre-Seed the three days we BD&#8217;d leading up to and including ovulation! DH didn&#8217;t even know about it, used it internally, with the applicator, in the bathroom before coming in to bed!
&#8226;	Also tried the old Robitussin cough mixture (the red one, containing an expectorant &#8211; Guaifenesin) in the week leading up to O to improve consistency and quantity of EWCM
&#8226;	Vitamins &#8211; took 100mg tabs of B6 once a day for whole month, but stopped at day of O. Also took multi-vitamin (Pregnacare Conception) so was probably getting around 110mg of B6 a day. Got a bit freaked out by that so stopped dead on O and just went back to the usual one-a-day vit!
&#8226;	TRIED not to get too stressed out. Ha! But we all know how hard that is!!! ;-)

Symptoms:
0dpo &#8211; temp 36.0 (had been between 35.8C and 36.0 for a week prior). Two dark lines days before O, but darkest line on OPK yet on this day!
1dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, still positive OPK at 7pm (three days after first one). Still some EWCM.
2dpo &#8211; temp 36.4, slightly sore throat on waking, twingey pain on left side of womb. Almost like a &#8216;flutter&#8217; (believe this could&#8217;ve been egg releasing?). Also, a bit gassy and have really bad skin (have been suffering from acne &#8211; like a teenager &#8211; for past two weeks or so, grrr! Usually completely clear!). Also have slightly greasy hair and light cramps/tender bbs. 
3dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, greasy hair and bad skin continues, very sleepy. Hungry hippo ALL the time &#8211; with lots of cravings for sweet things (very unusual for me as I&#8217;m a definite savoury girl!) Feeling really moody, irritable and taking it out on DH! Light cramps and slight headache too. 
4dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, woke up hungry at 7am with stuffy nose and phlegmy throat. Hungry all day again, especially for chocolate. How odd! Mouth ulcer on gum &#8211; ouch! Feeling moody again in the evening&#8230;poor DH!
5dpo &#8211; Terrible night&#8217;s sleep! Hot flashes, night sweats, kept waking up, vivid dreams. Very tired. Slight temp dip at 4am, 36.2C &#8211; back up to 36.4C by 7am. Slight bloating, cramps and backaches. 
6dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, tired &#8211; yawning all the time. Burping a lot too! Nice! Still feel &#8216;full&#8217; and bloated, some EWCM which is unusual at this stage after O. Feel very &#8216;hot under my skin&#8217; &#8211; like I&#8217;m getting ill or a fever. Very tired. Had to leave the awards ceremony I was at, at 11pm because I was tired and yawning! Slightly bloated and still some EWCM.
7dpo &#8211; temp 36.3 at 7am, but up to 36.6 an hour later. Very stuffy nose, same &#8216;hot under skin&#8217; feeling. Few cramps but nothing major. Throat feels thick and mouth ulcer sore. Very tired by 10pm &#8211; had a few &#8216;flutters&#8217; in my belly, almost like a pulse, a couple of times during the evening (implanatation?). Light cramps and headache. 
8dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, very thick throat, very slight nausea (possibly because of thick throat). Had a bad dream. BD&#8217;d for first time since O. 
9dpo &#8211; woke up to go to the toilet at 4.50am, very stuffy nose first thing (could be hayfever!). Temp 36.3 at 7am. Very achey &#8211; but did play hockey yesterday! Mild craving (odd) for asparagus &#8211; ate a whole bunch. Never do that! Feeling forgetful and a bit weepy. Slight cramps and aches all over. Slight tender bbs. 
10dpo &#8211; woke up to go to the toilet at 4.40am. Temp 36.3 at 7am. Felt very nauseous on way to work &#8211; partly because of thick throat, but also really hungry &#8211; even after muesli. Picking on random things/snacks &#8211; eg. A McDonalds caramel milkshake. Never eat junk food! Had three diarroeah attacks in the afternoon and evening. Belly very bloated. Feel really cold and bit shivery in bed. Slight backaches, bodyaches, tender bbs. 
11dpo &#8211; Woke up to go to the toilet at 5am and couldn&#8217;t get back to sleep. Temp 36.3 at 7am, a little faint and shaky having to stand up on tube this morning. Starving! Three more diarroeah attacks throughout the day. Could smell steak from a restaurant really strongly on walk home! Eyes a little sore and sensitive with contact lenses in. Feel very wet down there. 
12dpo &#8211; woke up at 2.41am really thirsty &#8211; downed a glass of water. Diarroeah attack first thing (6am), slightly nauseous/hungry after that and a bit cold and shivery in bed. Temp 36.4 at 7am. Really tired for whole day, eyes sore. Cricked my neck stroking the cat &#8211; in a lot of pain! Huge massive flutters on right side of womb at 8.30pm &#8211; beating like a pulse. Could even see it through the skin! Lasted about half an hour. Weird!
13dpo &#8211; temp 36.7 at 7am &#8211; higher than ever before! Absolutely starving at 8am. Slept very deeply, but did wake at 5.22am to go to toilet. Stuffy nose on awakening. Tummy very swollen and tender, lots of toilet trips throughout the day! Thirsty too &#8211; drinking loads of water. 
14dpo &#8211; temp 36.6 at 7am, unheard of. LP usually around 10 or 11 days! Starting to feel hopeful now. Hungry and a bit nauseous (because of hunger) first thing. 
15dpo &#8211; temp 36.5 at 6am, woke up, did FMU in a pot, but was very sleepy so left it in bathroom and went back to sleep for another two hours. How did we resist it?!!! I don&#8217;t even know! Then woke up again, went back into bathroom, tested using Clearblue Digital. Immediate result &#8211; PREGNANT 2-3!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Ovulation Chart 


:kiss::cloud9::happydance::blush::thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Morticia!!!
What wonderful news! I had a feeling you were on your way to a BFP, and Im so glad I was right.
Come and join us in our PAL thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-fetales-holding-onto-hope-9-months-pal.html
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow Morticia, that's detailed, thanks!
I'm envious of the amount of sex you had, I can't get my hubbie to do that much, not for lack of trying though :( 
It's great to see how many signs your body gave you, that's excellent!


----------



## samiam

Congratulations Morticia!!! :happydance:


----------



## neffie

Congratulations Morticia!!!! That's wonderful news. So happy for you. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats...Morticia.. Happy and Healthy 9 months..

CD4 for me.. but the bleeding is pretty much gone.. yay.. happy to be able to start moving on soon.. will keep you posted.. especially after my appt on Tues..


----------



## loveanurse1

Morticia..that is blessedly wonderful news..:wohoo: way to go...Happy and Healthy nine months hun

lil..yay for bleeding being gone. 
:wave: to everyone else that i am missing...hope you all are doing great
posted in other thread..am off to work


----------



## GreyGirl

How's everyone doing in the OTWW?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Big Congrats Morticia - and thanks for your thoughtful comments. It is definitely hard when other people get their bfps, but also make us realise that one day it will be us.
Every one of us has their own personal struggles with TTC but I think I speak for everyone here when I say that every bfp strengthens our resolve that one day it will be our turn.

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats...Morticia.. H&H 9 months..


----------



## Amberyll23

Morticia--:dance::yipee:Congratulations hun! That is wonderful, and I am so happy for you!

Lil--glad your bleeding has stopped and that you are going to see a new doctor, hopefully he/she will be able to get you the answers you need, and to your forever baby that is waiting for you!

:hi: to everyone else in the OTWW, I have been keeping up just not posting as much as I would like to, you are all in my thoughts and prayers daily! Much love to you!


----------



## loveanurse1

*New* you are absolutely correct that statement.


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Big Congrats Morticia - and thanks for your thoughtful comments. It is definitely hard when other people get their bfps, but also make us realise that one day it will be us.
> Every one of us has their own personal struggles with TTC but I think I speak for everyone here when I say that every bfp strengthens our resolve that one day it will be our turn.
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:

Spot on. I do find it hard, I'm obviously happy for all our FF sisters...but a little sad for myself. But like you put brilliantly, it strengthens the resolve that one day it will be us!


----------



## samiam

Yeah, cuz I'm sick of this eternal TWW and cuz the folks at BnB just keep ignoring my pleas for a huevo emoticon, I started this thread and they are still ignoring me. Maybe you girls could spread the word and chime in? https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/604002-emoticon-suggestion.html


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are we all doing in this section.. Hope your all well.. feels like I have forever yet to go to get back to the TWW.... but hoping I will ovulate earlier after my mc.. who knows cbfm will tell me.. :) lol.. have a great weekend.. and I cant wait to go to the dr on Tues..


----------



## loveanurse1

Lil...good luck at dr's...keep us posted


----------



## samiam

I'm back in here. CD1. Lil, how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## NewToAllThis

So sorry that you're back here Sam... :hugs:


----------



## neffie

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sam.


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: Sam


----------



## lilrojo

I said in the other thread as well, but so sorry sam.. Big hugs..

AFM-waiting waiting waiting.. to ovualte again.. got a drs. appt for tom. with a new dr.. excited and nervous.. Hoping for some real help.. :) will keep you all posted..


----------



## morri

Hi laides how are you doing ^^, Only abot 2 weeks waiting for me for my o from now probably :haha: Lots of :spermy: :dust: and https://www.nfp-forum.de/images/smilies/sexmeisp.gif ^^


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: sam..I'm sure I'll be right behind you hun..MY af is due this weekend and i'm already having backache so believe that af is going to make a visit on thurs/fri ...sat at the latest..time will tell
can i ask a serious quesion...those of us that are poas a holics???when is the earliest you have poas???
good luck everyone who is waiting to o..


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm back too. Hope you're all well :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> :hugs: sam..I'm sure I'll be right behind you hun..MY af is due this weekend and i'm already having backache so believe that af is going to make a visit on thurs/fri ...sat at the latest..time will tell
> can i ask a serious quesion...those of us that are poas a holics???when is the earliest you have poas???
> good luck everyone who is waiting to o..

9dpo :blush:


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> I'm back too. Hope you're all well :)

Sorry Grey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

New- 9 thats it.. lol.. 7dpo for me...


----------



## NewToAllThis

lilrojo said:


> New- 9 thats it.. lol.. 7dpo for me...

:smug: - lol, makes me feel like I waited a long time now.... :rofl:


----------



## samiam

So here's some news: Test results back in and for an old grey mare, I'm not doing too effing badly. In summary, ALL normal including FSH and LH and it looks like I don't have PCOS! So I am not too old, or too wrecked or whatever. Now we just need to see if the tubes are all clear (HSG test when I get back) and then get the timing right. 

Absolutely exhausted today. Spent most of the day crying about the due date (this house reminds me of that time) and now I am just shattered. I'm glad I ended my day with a positive email about the test results. So things are looking up even though I'm feeling run down at the moment.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*...I'm sorry to hear of you feeling down, but it is understandable. I'm glad you got good news in the end. 
*lil/new*..so i have these ic tests and i took one which of course was a bfn and when i got up to look at it again,,(as i'm sure we all rexamine our hpts at one point or another) it had a nasty evap on it..gave the ic to my dh and won't be taking them again until friday or sat..
Grey..:hugs:
:hi: to everyone..back still aches so af will probably here this weekend


----------



## samiam

Love: 8 DPO is FAR too early. Don't let the hag get in your head, missy!


----------



## loveanurse1

i don't know why i do it but ..i did..thank goodness i gave them to dh..


----------



## neffie

Sam - Due dates of what would have been are anything but easy. Sending :hugs: your way. Great news on the test results though. :thumbup: I'm sure the HSG will turn out fine as well. When do you have that scheduled for?

Love - Hope the hag stays away. Have your pains subsided by the way?

Grey - :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> So here's some news: Test results back in and for an old grey mare, I'm not doing too effing badly. In summary, ALL normal including FSH and LH and it looks like I don't have PCOS! So I am not too old, or too wrecked or whatever. Now we just need to see if the tubes are all clear (HSG test when I get back) and then get the timing right.
> 
> Absolutely exhausted today. Spent most of the day crying about the due date (this house reminds me of that time) and now I am just shattered. I'm glad I ended my day with a positive email about the test results. So things are looking up even though I'm feeling run down at the moment.
> 
> :hugs: to you all.

Sounds like you're doing not too bad at all! Glad you don't have pcos either! Hope hsg tests are normal too. :hugs: due dates are hard, we're all here if you need us :)


----------



## lilrojo

My appt went really well, he told me that two miscarriages in a row is enough of a reason to start looking into things, so I have a us set up for the 28th, after my next af.. and bloods for the same day.. He said he could do it yesterday but things may be a bit off since I just had my mc... He checked my throid and said it was fine.. and told me I would probably be a good candidate for clomid, so Im expecting that for the cycle after.. 

Now if I do get my BFP before the 28th, he will have me come in the same day as I tested and do my hcg levels and progesterone and start me on supplementation if my levles are low.. 

So I now have a plan.. and lots of HOPE!!!


----------



## samiam

Lil: BRILLIANT! I am so happy to hear that your doc is being pro-active! And you sound like you have some great PMA there, girl! :)

AFM: Feeling better today. Thanks for your kind words. OH and I are off to Paris for the weekend (hard to feel depressed when THAT's on the horizon!) and then I am flying back to AZ on Sunday. So I might not be around much until next week. For all of you that are testing soon, I wish you lots of :dust: and for everyone else, a big :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad you appointment went well Lil!!!! Keep up the pma! :D 

We've discussed diet and exercise before on this thread, just wanted to let you know, I've started a TTC group called "Let's get fit and fertile!" Feel free to join if you want to have somewhere specifically for that kind of thing :D

Only cd2, but now I have the clomid, I'm hoping things are looking up!


----------



## SillyHale

Blah CD1!! AND, to top off it all off I have a colposcopy scheduled for the middle of the month, right during my fertile time. Well probably at the end of my fertile time but it pretty much veto's me for this whole month! (colposcopy is a cone thing where I get a biopsy of my cervix which basically means scrape it out to see if my cells are good or not) Anyways, it's so awful having to wait this whole month knowing I'm out anyways. I'm not sure but that probably eliminates me from the next month too because of healing. I'll be asking the doc when I'm there. But Blah! is how I feel about it :)


----------



## loveanurse1

*Lil*..you sound like you have a great plan and a great attitude..It has me thinking i may need to find another dr. I'm tired of all of this and not having a plan or having to wait so long for help. It's frustrating.
*Sam*..I hope you have fun in paris and have time to unwind and relax.
*Grey*..:wohoo: for clomid
*new*: :hi:
*Silly*..the colposopy should not stop you from conceiving..i only cramped for one day with mine..i think you should still be good hun
:wave: to everyone else
afm:...feeling emotional right now..think pre-af blues are on me. I started to cry yesterday and was so irritable. Today I woke up wanting to cry. Blah,blah blah..cramped a lot at work last night. Have a feeling af will be here frid or sat..


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Love, I think its bull to be told to wait.. and to be told you have to miscarry 3 times before you get help.. and my new dr must agree.. cuz he's helping me.. so I think it wouldnt hurt to look for a second opinion on it all.. Good luck if you decide too... and fxed the witch will leave you alone already.. :)

Grey-good luck with the clomid.. keep me posted on if you o any earlier.. as dr wants to put me on it too.. but prob not till july-aug cycle..

Sam-Hope you have a great trip.. please give yourself a chance to relax and enjoy..

CD11 for me.. and another low on the cbfm.. oh well.. I have a plan.. things are looking up


----------



## loveanurse1

Well...I am out..af showed up this morning..CD 23......what the hell??? I don't know what's going on with my body but this is some bs...never in my life have i had a cycle that short...going for my u/s this afternoon to see if i have a cyst and i book a dr appt tomorrow to see if my primary will check my hormone levels...i'm so damn frustrated..why do i have to wait so long..it's been soooooo long already.. I am so ready to give it all up...i just don't think i'm meant for more kids..
sorry for the rant


----------



## neffie

Love - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I know it's SO MUCH easier said than done, but try not to give up hope. The waiting is excruciating, but you will have your forever baby. I hope you feel better soon, and the doc is able to give you some answers.

Grey/Lil - I said this on the other thread as well, but so glad that you guys are moving in the right direction, and are getting some positive guidance.

Sam - Have fun in Paris, and safe travels back to AZ!!

Silly - Welcome to the thread. We've got a great bunch of gals in here.

:hi: to anyone I missed.


----------



## lilrojo

Love Bigs Hugs.. and so sorry the hag showed up so early.. I really hope you get some answers from the dr's... keep us updated..


----------



## loveanurse1

well to add insult to injury i have a solid cyst about 5.5 cm....have to go to the ob in the am to see what is to be done..praying i don't lose my only ovary...then my chances of ever conceiving again are put down to ZIP..............
my other cyst was a solid cyst about 10cm....down and out right now..


----------



## lilrojo

Love I am so sorry..


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> well to add insult to injury i have a solid cyst about 5.5 cm....have to go to the ob in the am to see what is to be done..praying i don't lose my only ovary...then my chances of ever conceiving again are put down to ZIP..............
> my other cyst was a solid cyst about 10cm....down and out right now..

:hugs: I hope it's good news and there is an alternative to losing it, I can't imagine how you're feeling.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: :hugs: Love, Bigs hugs your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> well to add insult to injury i have a solid cyst about 5.5 cm....have to go to the ob in the am to see what is to be done..praying i don't lose my only ovary...then my chances of ever conceiving again are put down to ZIP..............
> my other cyst was a solid cyst about 10cm....down and out right now..

Love :hugs:
I am sorry, I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now. I pray that they can fix things and leave your ovary intact.
I know you want and you deserve another baby but please take consolation in the fact that you have two gorgeous girls who love and adore their mummy.
I hope you don't take offense to that comment, but its from someone who has no children to cherish.

Sending you all my best wishes xxx


----------



## neffie

Love - I don't have any words of wisdom for you. I can't imagine what you're going through right now. I'm really hoping that they're going to come up with a way to save your ovary. I'm so sorry that you're going through this...you'll be in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Love :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Best of luck today Love!


----------



## SillyHale

loveanurse1 said:


> *Lil*..you sound like you have a great plan and a great attitude..It has me thinking i may need to find another dr. I'm tired of all of this and not having a plan or having to wait so long for help. It's frustrating.
> *Sam*..I hope you have fun in paris and have time to unwind and relax.
> *Grey*..:wohoo: for clomid
> *new*: :hi:
> *Silly*..the colposopy should not stop you from conceiving..i only cramped for one day with mine..i think you should still be good hun
> :wave: to everyone else
> afm:...feeling emotional right now..think pre-af blues are on me. I started to cry yesterday and was so irritable. Today I woke up wanting to cry. Blah,blah blah..cramped a lot at work last night. Have a feeling af will be here frid or sat..

Ok that's good news then :) I've had them before but the last one was 6 months ago so I wasn't trying to conceive till after. But yay that makes me happy!


----------



## loveanurse1

Here's my story ladies..the long drawn out affair

I have a small glimmer of hope
ob said the cyst is a hemorrhagic cyst which resulted from ovulation and the follicle bled into itself. she said it should go away on it's own but here are my options
1. wait and return in 6wks for f/u u/s to see if it's shrank (which i chose)
2. bc pills to suppress the cyst and stop the others from coming
3. surgery to remove cyst...which my ob does NOT recommend as she doesn't want to remove my remaining ovary
She did say that if the cyst doesn't shrink then i should take bc pills for two or three months then she will give me something to induce ovulation but she is iffy on that as the clomid can cause cysts and i apparently am prone to them. she also said that she is not sure that she believes the u/s results as it's reading my uterus to be big..the last two u/s i had in feb my uterus was measured at 9 and 10 cm..yesterdays was measured at 11.6
here's my theory on this..my :af: that i thought i started was old brown blood (spotting) which has since stopped..i have had nil since sometime in the middle of the night..(possibly ib?????one can only hope) and hence my uterus is slightly enlarged to possible pregnancy?????just a small glimmer of hope i have..I did not relay this info to ob as i want to be sure either way.. I did tell her i spotted yesterday but have since had none. the last time i had ib..i didn't get the :bfp: until 3 days after ib. so if :af: doesn't resume i will retest in a few days. (ob did say to expect my period, but i am ignoring that for now)
so that's my story...thank you all for your kind words


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> Here's my story ladies..the long drawn out affair
> 
> I have a small glimmer of hope
> ob said the cyst is a hemorrhagic cyst which resulted from ovulation and the follicle bled into itself. she said it should go away on it's own but here are my options
> 1. wait and return in 6wks for f/u u/s to see if it's shrank (which i chose)
> 2. bc pills to suppress the cyst and stop the others from coming
> 3. surgery to remove cyst...which my ob does NOT recommend as she doesn't want to remove my remaining ovary
> She did say that if the cyst doesn't shrink then i should take bc pills for two or three months then she will give me something to induce ovulation but she is iffy on that as the clomid can cause cysts and i apparently am prone to them. she also said that she is not sure that she believes the u/s results as it's reading my uterus to be big..the last two u/s i had in feb my uterus was measured at 9 and 10 cm..yesterdays was measured at 11.6
> here's my theory on this..my :af: that i thought i started was old brown blood (spotting) which has since stopped..i have had nil since sometime in the middle of the night..(possibly ib?????one can only hope) and hence my uterus is slightly enlarged to possible pregnancy?????just a small glimmer of hope i have..I did not relay this info to ob as i want to be sure either way.. I did tell her i spotted yesterday but have since had none. the last time i had ib..i didn't get the :bfp: until 3 days after ib. so if :af: doesn't resume i will retest in a few days. (ob did say to expect my period, but i am ignoring that for now)
> so that's my story...thank you all for your kind words

Wow, lots to take in for you there! I hope it goes on it's own, and obviously I hope your womb is enlarged because you're already pregnant! Please keep us in the loop and good luck when you test in a few days!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow love, that is a lot to take in.. hoping as grey.. that your already pregnant.. but if not then i hope it shrinks back down on its own.. can you still keep ttc in the 6 weeks or no.. Best of luck and keep us updated..


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that the cyst does indeed go away on its own, and that your enlarged uterus is a sign of an impending BFP. You are going through so much right now, I will be thinking of you hun. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: Love :hugs:
wow a lot to consider and I would have went the same route you did. I really hope that the cyst goes away on its own and hope that the reason for your slightly enlarged uterus is due to pregnancy. keep us dated and wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Do you know what *Love*, I thought to myself when you said you had bleeding on cd23

_"she could be preg, it could be IB"_

That would make sense, along with the enlarged uterus... and the cyst - I had a lot of pain shortly after I got my BFP and doc said it was probably a Corpus Luteum cyst which are VERY common in early preg..

Don't want to get your hopes up too much, but it could be.....
 



Attached Files:







fingers.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..i love that pic and NO i did NOT get offended by the previous comment..I do understand where that sentiment is coming from. I thought to myself as I went to my dr's appt this morning that 'whatever happens it's all in God's hands and I have two beautiful girls to spend my time with' I eerily was in a peaceful mood this morning. Much better than yesterday, as I was angry and bitchy and crying. My mood swings are giving me motion sickness:rofl: I'm trying not to be too hopeful that my mood will take a downward spiral if :af: resumes. I have to think to myself, "self, be glad that we can save this ovary and even continue on this ttc quest"
there is some room to breathe for me, but a cloud still hovering in the sky!!!!

*everyone*..thanks so much for your concern and caring words, they mean a lot to me. I am working the next 7days(it'll help me keep my mind busy)..today is my only day off and i spent time with the girls in the pool, and managed to step in a fire ant bed..wtf???lol..i am ate up with ant bites, the lousy *******s.:dohh:


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Love, I really hope your BFP is only a couple of days away!!
And I trully hope the cyst shrinks rapidly on its own.
Take care xx


----------



## loveanurse1

well, I guess my ob knows something.. because the :witch: showed up for real this morning...cd 1 for me..I spotted on cd23 and actually count today the offical cd 1 which means i had a 25day cycle..unheard of for me. I go from having exceedingly long cycles with late o's to super short ones with early o's..:shrug:
good luck to everyone who's o'ing


----------



## neffie

Love - Sorry that the hag showed up. And :hugs: for what you went through at your appt. That sure is a lot of information. I think you made the right decision by deciding to go back in 6 weeks for a follow up. I sure hope that the cyst will be a goner by then. I'm glad that your ob did not offer surgery as the only option. Glad you had fun with your girls (barring the fire ant incident, ouch!).


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry to witch showed up after all that love :( :hugs: 

afm: I'm on CD6 already and just finished my last round of clomid for this cycle...it's REALLY weird to think I _could_ be ovulating in just over a week! Crazy! Just gotta work on my seduction techniques before then...


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Grey.. Hope the clomid helps.. and you o way earlier..

So sorry Love, that the hag showed up.. hope your doing okay..

AFM-cd 14 and another high on my cbfm.. so just dtd and waiting..


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck girls..and i've been doing nothing but working and sleeping..a lot..i'm just pooped out emotionally and physically.
hoping everyone catches those eggies. I wonder if i'll o early again this month if that is the case, it'll be in a little over a week for me. we shall see.
hope you all are doing ok


----------



## morri

Hehehe, I am real fridge atm My temps is only about 36 degrees and less :haha:


----------



## bethenasia

Reposted from the other thread:

Let me start by saying I'm sorry. I left you guys high and dry in the middle of my drama with my super SUPER long cycle. Last you guys heard was that I may have had a bfp or it may have been an evap. Well, it was an evap. All of the tests I took for 3 months were all bfn. My period finally came on the 30th of May, just a few days before my birthday. What a lovely birthday present. Not.

So that means my last cycle was about 3 months long. The witch came around CD90-ish. Oh well. On to the next cycle...

I hope you ladies forgive me for disappearing like that. I was feeling some SMA with no answers for myself and then I started feeling negative thoughts towards some of you lucky ladies and I hated that. Therefore I stayed away.

BUT I'm back in the OTWW for now on CD8. :)


----------



## samiam

Beth: Glad you're back! Sorry to hear about all of the BFNs and the shitty long cycle. But now you're here and on the same cd as me! We are buddies! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

bethenasia said:


> Reposted from the other thread:
> 
> Let me start by saying I'm sorry. I left you guys high and dry in the middle of my drama with my super SUPER long cycle. Last you guys heard was that I may have had a bfp or it may have been an evap. Well, it was an evap. All of the tests I took for 3 months were all bfn. My period finally came on the 30th of May, just a few days before my birthday. What a lovely birthday present. Not.
> 
> So that means my last cycle was about 3 months long. The witch came around CD90-ish. Oh well. On to the next cycle...
> 
> I hope you ladies forgive me for disappearing like that. I was feeling some SMA with no answers for myself and then I started feeling negative thoughts towards some of you lucky ladies and I hated that. Therefore I stayed away.
> 
> BUT I'm back in the OTWW for now on CD8. :)

Sorry to hear about your massively long cycle! That's awful for you, is it the longest you've had? You're the same CD as me and Sam, so we can go through the cycle with you :) Are you seeing a Dr to help shorten your cycles? :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

bethenasia said:


> Reposted from the other thread:
> 
> Let me start by saying I'm sorry. I left you guys high and dry in the middle of my drama with my super SUPER long cycle. Last you guys heard was that I may have had a bfp or it may have been an evap. Well, it was an evap. All of the tests I took for 3 months were all bfn. My period finally came on the 30th of May, just a few days before my birthday. What a lovely birthday present. Not.
> 
> So that means my last cycle was about 3 months long. The witch came around CD90-ish. Oh well. On to the next cycle...
> 
> I hope you ladies forgive me for disappearing like that. I was feeling some SMA with no answers for myself and then I started feeling negative thoughts towards some of you lucky ladies and I hated that. Therefore I stayed away.
> 
> BUT I'm back in the OTWW for now on CD8. :)

you're so sweet :hugs: welcome back!
everyone is welcomed back with open arms on the Femmes Fetales thread. we are all here to support one another no matter what.. we've all felt the way you were feeling one way or another. and it's totally understandable to want to stay away... sometimes thats a great thing cuz a few of the ladies have taken time away from BnB and come back with their :bfp:s.... Neffie for example...:hugs:
wow sweety 90 days... Im on cd57 and no sign of the witch yet... and definitely no :bfp:. I have scripts for cd3 & cd21 blood work. Im just waiting for her to show. If she doesn't show by July 1st, I will be going in for bloodwork that day.

FXed you catch the eggy!!!! are you temping, using OPK, etc?

hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well... 

Beth-welcome back.. sorry about your long and crappy cycle.. fxed for a nice short one.. :)

Lisa-still no sign of af.. that is crazy..

AFM-cd16 today and another high on the cbfm.. day 4 of highs.. hope that peak shows up soon.. lol..


----------



## GreyGirl

hope you get that peak soon too!


----------



## lilrojo

Well not yet today.. so still just waiting.. should get it in 3 days.. for the last 7 months of trying it has been quite regular with positives on days 20-21... so im expecting it to be in 3 days.. maybe 2.. but more than likely three.. was hoping my mc would help me o earlier but I guess not.. oh well..

Hope you all are doing well..


----------



## loveanurse1

*sparkle*..congrats..H&H 9 mos
*beth*...welcome back.
gl to everyone o'ing

not in the best of spirits these days so don't want to rain on anyone's parade...so just wanted to stop in and say :hi: to everyone hope you all are doing ok


----------



## samiam

Love: What's going on sweetie? You can rain on our parade any time. We're here for you. :hugs:

Beth & Grey: Big glob of EWCM this morning. Hope I'm not going to O before Friday or Sat, because I won't see OH until tomorrow night. How are you two doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

Oh *sam*..you make me tear up again..i know you ladies are wonderful and that is what makes me so upset that i feel so bitter and depressed with myself. You'll have to read my journal..too much to rewrite here..thanks again
Good luck o'ing hun...I hope you catch that eggy on the schedule you need:)


----------



## neffie

Beth - I posted on the other thread, but one more time...welcome back!

Love - Huge :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

:hi: to everyone else.

p.s. I hope you guys are still ok with me posting on these threads from time to time. Please let me know though if it's not ok...I've been on the other side of the fence myself, so I will completely understand. :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

Oh neffie..we love the company and I would hate for you NOT to post:)
I hope you and beanie are doing well:)


----------



## samiam

Neffie: If you don't post on here, our team Graanddd Nessfie (or whatever it was) will be even more broken apart! We love having you post on here.


----------



## GreyGirl

Yay for the glob Sam! Hope you O when you need to! 
I'm starting opks tomorrow...we'll see if the clomid works!
Course you can still join in Neffie - we'd be upset if you didn't!


----------



## samiam

Grey: I cannot wait to see what happens with your OPKs!! I'm going to start using them today. But eeks. I really want O to hold off until at least friday. Maybe if I cross my legs really tight? ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you ladies.. 

Grey-cant wait to hear how the clomid works.. esp. if my dr is gonna get me to start it.. hope it helps you o sooner..

Sam-hope o day waits a bit for you.. :) 

AFM-lots of ewcm so I know its coming.. in a few days..3-4 so yay...


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..you had me laughing..close your legs :rofl:
grey and lil...gl to you ladies..i don't know when i should o because my cycles have been getting shorter so i'll see what's up i'm sure in the next couple of days


----------



## lilrojo

Well got my peak today, on my cbfm.. so I should be back in the TWW by saturday for sure.. if I o today or tomorrow.. so im just going with sat..

so happy because its 2-3 days earlier than normal.. dont get it till 20-21.. usuall o on day 21 and now its day 18.. yay for that.. 

Good luck to you all... Hope you all o soon and jump back to the TWW..


----------



## morri

Pentecost is coming up which means long weekend *yay* also measn that maybe I get oh to do the full thing instead of just a casual lazy lie in of himself :p


----------



## loveanurse1

Morning all..I feel as if I have neglected you all..sorry for that:flower:
I have been down and out and working so much that I haven't been a good friend.
First gl to everyone o'ing *lil/grey/sam*and anyone else i may have missed....i think i actually might be right behind you alll...I have been having ewcm for two days mixed with slight af pink blood..i don't know what is going on with my body :shrug:..I also recall this cyst like pain and such a few days before o day last month,,so i am on the look out..weird thing is,,i am only cd7..if no +hpt this month, i will ring ob and tell her to put me on the bcp's as planned and go from there..nothing else i can do...opk's are still negative so i will just keep checking..not really sure if i care though. I figure i'll let dh make the moves and if it happens to be around o time so be it if not..oh well.
working again tonight and going tubing tomorrow with my bestie..then taking girls to the zoo sunday.:happydance: 
a little depressing news for you all...my 11yr old dd who looks like she is 8 or 9 because she is taking after her daddy's side of the family (my mil was only 4'7 or 4'9 something like that...so she's a shortie) asked me yesterday if she could start wearing a bra...yikes:dohh: so next friday i will take her as she is getting fatty tissue build up..don't want her to feel left behind at school..she's growing up and i DON'T LIKE IT ONE BIT>


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow, must be crazy when your daughter asks for a bra! I remember asking for my first one!


----------



## morri

I never asked for one. my mother once asked don#t you want a bra. and I said . eh no?! lol.


----------



## GreyGirl

How's everyone doing? I'm hoping I'm going to O tomorrow as (by some miracle!) have had :sex: yesterday and today! Unheard of for us!!!! The DR said I'd ovulate between CD14 (tomorrow) and CD21...I'm hoping it's the first one! 
Problem with Clomid though....I had a thumping headache while taking it, but also, it's made me VERY dry *down there* which hasn't made things comfortable, I could deal witht hat, but I'm worried I haven't got enough CM to keep the sperm alive :( So I might be trading early ovulation for not chance of conception :( :(


----------



## loveanurse1

morri,,i had to ask for my first bra..lol..i didn't want to feel left out
grey..I hope things will go smoothly for your o' day hun:)...


----------



## samiam

Grey:  Add in a grapefruit a day before O, Evening Primrose before O and if necessary, two teaspoons of guafenesin (ONLY guafenesin--no other active ingredients) cough syrup per day along with green tea and your cervical mucus won't dry up.


----------



## loveanurse1

I hope to o soon,,,even though i'm still in the 'not sure what to do' mode,,,i will still wait for the +opk so that if i get all :ninja: around o day, i'll know when it is.
who else is waiting to o with me????????
new..I hope you are doing ok
lisa..we haven't heard from you in awhile either. I hope you are doing well


----------



## lilrojo

I hope you o soon Love..

Im in the 2ww.. 3dpo..

New I hope your doing okay..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Sam for the tip :)

Still waiting to O...CD15...c'mon Clomid!


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks Sam for the tip :)
> 
> Still waiting to O...CD15...c'mon Clomid!

If it's one thing we old ducks are good for it's tips on CM and other such things! :)

Also, you could have Oed and just have a short surge that won't show on an OPK. Are you testing once per day, or more than once?


----------



## neffie

:wave: Ladies,

How is everyone? Hope you guys are ramping up the :sex: to catch that coveted huevo. I sure hope we have fewer people in this OTWW next month, as I want to see a lot of BFPs. C'mon chicas!!! I'm waiting on all of you.


----------



## GreyGirl

I had a positive opk yesterday - on CD16!!!!! First time ever!!! I haven't had a temp rise yet, so hoping I haven't ovulated yet. The reason being my husband has had a hard time at work yesterday and today is having a meeting he's really worried about....means no sex :( I'm gutted, I wish he could detach work and home so we can make use of this medication I've been given. I feel so selfish being upset, I cried my eyes out yesterday. It seems that something always comes up around O time and although we had sex 3 days in a row over the weekend (coincidentally after a good day at work for him on Friday) it's now unlikely because of the stress of today. I'm gutted that every month I keep missing the boat...I've only got 3 cycles worth of clomid and then its ovarian drilling...I don't want to have to go back and say we couldn't make the most of each month. 
Totally gutted today. Sorry for being a downer. Noone else to talk to, it's bad enough I was crying last night, I think I made him feel worse, not my intention. I just feel it's all so pointless, I can't impregnate myself and I can't seem to get him out of a funk and into to mood.


----------



## morri

Sounds good :).


----------



## samiam

Oh Grey: I'm so sorry. I know that feeling really well. Because OH and I live mostly apart these days (his job and my fears about being over there), we've missed O time several months and it was hard for me not to feel broken hearted and angry with him those months. I finally sat down with OH and told him that I wasn't getting any younger and that if he was serious about wanting a baby, he was going to have to make concessions that involved getting with me the week of suspected O. He grumbled about it a bit and then it just became second-nature. He looks at my fff chart and contacts me before scheduling his trips. Occasionally it's not possible, but at least we're on the same page again. Can you pounce on your OH when he gets home from work tonight?? :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Oh Grey: I'm so sorry. I know that feeling really well. Because OH and I live mostly apart these days (his job and my fears about being over there), we've missed O time several months and it was hard for me not to feel broken hearted and angry with him those months. I finally sat down with OH and told him that I wasn't getting any younger and that if he was serious about wanting a baby, he was going to have to make concessions that involved getting with me the week of suspected O. He grumbled about it a bit and then it just became second-nature. He looks at my fff chart and contacts me before scheduling his trips. Occasionally it's not possible, but at least we're on the same page again. Can you pounce on your OH when he gets home from work tonight?? :hugs:

Sorry to hear you've had similar. Sucks doesn't it? Yours sounds worse though :hugs: Glad you've reached an understanding together. 
I wish I could just jump him...but I had a chat with him last month and he confessed that if he's not in the mood, there is literally nothing I can do to put him in it. This sucks because it makes me feel even more helpless. I'm at his libidos mercy and trust me, I have tried countless times...but at least I know it's nothing I'm doing wrong, it's just if he's not in the mood he's not. Still sucks though :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> Sorry to hear you've had similar. Sucks doesn't it? Yours sounds worse though :hugs: Glad you've reached an understanding together.
> I wish I could just jump him...but I had a chat with him last month and he confessed that if he's not in the mood, there is literally nothing I can do to put him in it. This sucks because it makes me feel even more helpless. I'm at his libidos mercy and trust me, I have tried countless times...but at least I know it's nothing I'm doing wrong, it's just if he's not in the mood he's not. Still sucks though :(

My DH is the same - nothing I can do will put him 'in the mood' if he's not in the mood. I've tried and failed so many times and I know how frustrating it can be.
If I pester for sex, he just gets on one and then won't come near me for a week!
Feel free to PM me if you're really feeling down and we can sympathise with each other :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: grey..i am so sorry that you are going through this, especially since it's such a time constraint with only getting so many rounds of clomid. I think we have all experienced it at one time or another. I pray he comes around for you tomorrow hun.


----------



## samiam

I say, get some of the little blue pills, grind them up, mix them into tonight's pudding and serve it up! HA! :muaha:

Kidding. Sort of.


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..you crack me up...but you know..i kind of dig that plan..:evil: things we ttc women must do..lol


----------



## samiam

GO FOR IT! Here I am pushing the pills on your unsuspecting OHs, but hell, we have to do all of the heavy lifting of being preg and delivery, the least they can do is get their johnson hard when required! ;) 

Proviso: Sorry if I offend anyone. I'm in a sarco mood today. It's very hot today and I've been knackered for the past two days. :sleep:


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..i must be honest,,it makes me laugh..so i am NOT offended...;)


----------



## samiam

Good. That's what I was hoping for. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Well...I had a temp rise today, pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and no sex since Monday...virtually no chance, 1 round of Clomid wasted, 2 to go :( I'm just so upset, I can't bring myself to talk to hubbie about it yet, I don't want him to feel blamed and then be even less likely to do anything next cycle. 
On the plus side, clomid works! CD17 for ovulation, earliest on record! 
Although, I'm kinda wishing I didn't take it, so I'd not have ovulated yet and still have a chance this month, but hey ho. 
This bites.


----------



## morri

I am now in the couple of days to ov . I don't ,like those days because you'll wait every day for the temp to raise and it doesn't . meh. it did rise a bit but not a lot yet. Anyway I am frigging freezer temperature wise these days..


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Well...I had a temp rise today, pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and no sex since Monday...virtually no chance, 1 round of Clomid wasted, 2 to go :( I'm just so upset, I can't bring myself to talk to hubbie about it yet, I don't want him to feel blamed and then be even less likely to do anything next cycle.
> On the plus side, clomid works! CD17 for ovulation, earliest on record!
> Although, I'm kinda wishing I didn't take it, so I'd not have ovulated yet and still have a chance this month, but hey ho.
> This bites.

Sorry Grey. But try to take comfort in the fact that the clomid worked for you! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..i have to agree with sam..although frustrating you now know that it works on your ovaries..Much :hugs: to you
*morri*...i am waiting to o too..
:howdy: to everyone


*afm*: cd14 here and think i might buy different opk's because i 'm getting mixed signals, sometimes it looks like it might be getting darker then it goes lighter...no for sure +opk yet so i am:-= and watching for it, ready to go all :ninja: when it finally happens..having more fun with the carefree :sex:..and let me tell you,,TMI warning here..i sent my dh some naughty pics of me via phone and that really gets hime going if you know what i mean..so we are just playing around. I am thoroughly :confused: by my body though. How do you go from one month o'ing so early to not knowing wth is going on now:shrug: :grr:......anyhoo..gonna enjoy the weekend
beach time tomorrow, gulfarium is on sunday i think and maybe another beach day on monday :wohoo:...
oh yeah,,can't remember password to my wt loss ticker but stepped on scale this morning and i weighed in at 161.8 :headspin: that is 22lbs down since the beginning of the year ...and 20lbs since the surgery..which screwed up my wt loss plans for a few weeks..so i am ecstatic over that


----------



## lilrojo

Way to go love on the weight loss.. that is great.. sounds like you have a great weekend planned.. hope you enjoy it.. carefree sex is always the best sex.. :) good luck and hope you o soon.. im no better when it come to crazy body signals.. i o'ed earlier this month.. which i havent done for the last 6 months.. so no clue.. 

Grey-I agree as well.. as disheartening as it is to know you missed your o day at least your body is responding to the clomid.. now that you know that you can make good use out of the next batch.. Hugs..


----------



## neffie

Grey - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I'm still hoping that Monday did the trick for you, and you don't have to come back to another OTWW again. I'm so happy that the Clomid is working for you, and brought on an earlier O!

Love - Hope you O soon! Those OPKs can do a number from time to time. I'm glad that you and OH are have relaxed :sex:. Loving the idea of you sending naughty pics. Saucy I must say! :winkwink: And *congrats* on the weight loss. That's awesome! :thumbup:

Sam - Your statements do crack me up! :rofl: I'm with you though on the mixing up the pills with food. :haha:

Lil - As I said previously, hope this was your last OTWW.

Morri - Hope O is just around the corner for you.

:hi: New, Lisa, and anyone else I missed.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) I really appreciate it :) I am trying to take comfort in the fact at least it worked. I'm also trying to take it as a chance to lose weight and get healthier in this time. I have to change it to positivity, I don't want to end up resenting my husband. His heart was willing, bless him. 
Well done Love on the weight loss! You're my thinspiration! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..i love your pma this morning..and you had me grinning ear to ear with your "thinspiration"..I'm gonna have to use it sometime. I hope monday was enough, spermies can live up to 5days or so i hear..lol..i still have my fx'd for you
*Morri*...and chances you o'd yet???

afm:...waiting to o..bought new opks, they are not popping so positive like the ones from the internet???anyone have any clues to why???


----------



## loveanurse1

oh i did have ewcm this morning so i think o day maybe tomorrow or the next day:)


----------



## samiam

Love:  Do you ever use the digis? Most of my girls on the "old duck" thread use IC tests and then when the line gets darker, they also use a digi (smiley face one) for confirmation. Even though I've been tested and am Oing, I never get a + on mine, so I'm not much more help.


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: back with you for another month :-(


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam..*the digi's are too darn expensive but i'm thinking they may be a little more sensitive then my generic answers i get from the store. Those ones have gotten darker this afternoon so i think i may o tomorrow...:wohoo:....
*New*..Massive :hugs: for you and please let us know how your dr appt goes when you get to go ...I am praying that you have wonderful results from it.

*afm..*feeling a little tipsy..went to the beach and floated on the water on my float drinking a tropical itch with 151 in it..man did it make my friend and i :drunk:..but who cares...more fun for my dh and I..:winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear you're back New :hugs:
Glad you're having fun Love!


----------



## morri

Maybe I get a birthday present tomorrow with a temp rise . *still no higher temp rise in sight* I am CD26 today ...


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear that *morri*..i hope to hear you o soon very soon


----------



## GreyGirl

fingers crossed you o soon morri :)


----------



## morri

Thanks too :) I am still bumbling along and I hope it happens soon ,


----------



## GreyGirl

it sucks waiting doesn't it morri? hope it's soon!


----------



## morri

Looks like today is finally my temp shift :happydance: I eat a broom if it isnt :haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

morri said:


> Looks like today is finally my temp shift :happydance: I eat a broom if it isnt :haha:

Looks like it is indeed to me! Yay! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

Hello ladies..just wanted to stop in and see how you are all doing..I may be joining you all later in the week or in the next couple of days i should say.


----------



## GreyGirl

hopefully you'll get a :bfp: and not be here! i'll probably be here around the same time :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'll probably be back here too.
Having another mad cycle. Cbfm has gone to peak today, day 10!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good Luck ladies.. Hope none of you come back here..


----------



## loveanurse1

that 's how my cycle was one month *new*..hope it means you'll catch that eggy.
*grey*..i'm still holding out hope for your bfp


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> that 's how my cycle was one month *new*..hope it means you'll catch that eggy.
> *grey*..i'm still holding out hope for your bfp

Luckily we had :sex: on Sunday night so will have to do tonight and tomorrow too....


----------



## lilrojo

Remember morning sex.. :) my dh and dtd the morning of my second peak.. and again the next day.. but that was in the afternoon..

Good luck..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Lil, will do tonight hopefully. Won't be able to do tmoro morning, I'm up at 6am and DH sleeping in off lates but maybe could do Thursday morning cos I'm off. We'll see cos it all depends if he's up for it, the temperamental soul that he is!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I know men, humph


----------



## GreyGirl

I think I'll be here today or tomorrow :( No offence ladies :)


----------



## loveanurse1

me too *grey*...me too..:(...unfortuneately you and i and our uterus' will be coinciding with each other.


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed neither one of you are back here..


----------



## loveanurse1

cd1 here...guess i'm on to the next round and wait to see the ob and what she has to say about my uterus and ovary..on the 14th..bcp's will probably be where i am headed...:(


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey love, looks like we're cycle buddies :)
I'm staying positive this cycle and so happy I had the most normal of cycle charts! I'm just working on catching hubbie at the right time!


----------



## loveanurse1

Yay for working ovaries *Grey* and to being cycle buddies..:happydance:....i hope i can catch the eggy soon too!!if not bcp's for two or three months then clomid for me too..problem is, i don't really have a problem o'ing,,,i have a problem somewhere else along the lines, unless the cyst is preventing the egg from actually get out of the actual ovary????:shrug:


----------



## neffie

Grey/Love - Said this on the other thread as well....I hate seeing anyone coming back to this thread over and over, so I *REALLY* hope this is the last one for both of you. I've got everything crossed that this cycle does the trick! :hugs:


----------



## samiam

I'm on day two of bed rest and progesterone. So far, I don't think the bleeding is slowing down (which is what is supposed to happen if this treatment is going to do anything at all). No tissue has passed, but lots of blood. So I think it's not long now. I'm resigned to it now. Just hoping it goes quickly. :cry:

Thanks for your thoughts and wishes.

So I guess I am back in here.


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> I'm on day two of bed rest and progesterone. So far, I don't think the bleeding is slowing down (which is what is supposed to happen if this treatment is going to do anything at all). No tissue has passed, but lots of blood. So I think it's not long now. I'm resigned to it now. Just hoping it goes quickly. :cry:
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and wishes.
> 
> So I guess I am back in here.

Oh Sam, my heart is breaking for you. Just want to give you a hug :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..when do you go back to the drs...i am praying for you and want to send you the warmest :hug: and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Love and Neffie :) 

So sorry about that Sam :( :hugs: Can't think of anything helpful to say.


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..wanted to stop in and see how you are holding up..am thinking of you


----------



## samiam

Love: I go back on Thursday. The bleeding was really intermittent yesterday and so far today (8:30 am), light-ish, so I don't know. I don't feel pregnant any more and I'm off of bed rest as of today, so I guess we'll just see what happens. I do know that the progesterone (and/or the preg hormones) are making me very angry and emotional and NOT sitting in bed all day long might help me find something else to think about.


----------



## loveanurse1

just curious *sam*..but have you thought about taking a pregnancy test to see if there is still hormone there????after i m/c my second one at 5+wks and took a pregnancy test after the bleeding started, it came back up neg.
I am glad to hear you got out of the bed. I am continuing to pray for the best for you and bean and your dh. I hope that you can enjoy a little of the 4th of July HOliday even though I know you are going through so much right now. It might get your mind off of things.:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..you have been on my mind..i just wanted to stop in and see how you're doing??I am still praying for you and your bean


----------



## samiam

AFM: Well, I started bleeding again this morning. And then it stopped, again. I have no idea what to think. I won't see the doctor again until Thursday, but I honestly no longer feel pregnant and I think it's safer to assume that I'm not any more. :cry: I won't take another pregnancy test, because I just don't want to see a BFN at this point. I'm really stunned and sad and exhausted and I think I may take a week or so to gather myself and then we're going to try to move forward as best as we can. Thank you so soo soo much for all of your lovely thoughts and prayers. You ladies are the best support a girl could ever have. I'll be stalking you silently and I will be back. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry to hear how it's turning out Sam. I hope you know we're all here for you when you come back. :hugs:


----------



## morri

I am sorry samiam :hugs: I hope that you are pregnant and will be till the finish :)

After a bfn in the morning , and some spotting in the afternoon I think I'll stay here for the next 3 to 4 weeks again.


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..no amount of words can comfort you right now..i am so sorry for everything you are going through and i can understand you going forth and taking time to do so. As always you are in my thoughts and prayers. and I am praying for a miracle:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and your bnb :friends: will be here for you when you are ready
*Morri*..sorry to hear of af almost being here..but you can join our cycle crew:)...
*grey*..how are you doing with taking the clomid hun??

afm..just back from my 3mile run/walk..was less hot this morning than yesterday..just relaxing and still waiting on af to leave the building..fireworks tonight...
Happy 4th of July for those who celebrate


----------



## samiam

AFM: Okay enough. I've had it with feeling like shit. I've made a decision today to stop feeling bad about this and to embrace the knowledge that OH and I are clearly fertile because we have fallen pregnant now twice in a fairly short time. In fact, since my cycles have gone back to normal (May), we had one cycle where the timing was off, and one cycle where it wasn't (June) and we got pregnant in the June cycle. So I AM going to do this. The doctor is going to figure out what the hell is wrong with me and we're going to have a fricking baby. So there. And sitting around feeling sorry for myself and sad (although understandable) is not going to help us get there, so I am strapping on my best (fake at the moment) positive attitude and going to try to get through this that way. 

(I feel a bit better having said all of that. I did read somewhere that deciding to be happy can actually make you happy. So now I am going to watch a few funny shows with OH and try to actually _feel_ happy instead of just saying it.)

Thank you ALL for your kindness and support. It's largely because of you that I am able to get back on this scary horse and try it all again. I cannot thank you enough. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> AFM: Okay enough. I've had it with feeling like shit. I've made a decision today to stop feeling bad about this and to embrace the knowledge that OH and I are clearly fertile because we have fallen pregnant now twice in a fairly short time. In fact, since my cycles have gone back to normal (May), we had one cycle where the timing was off, and one cycle where it wasn't (June) and we got pregnant in the June cycle. So I AM going to do this. The doctor is going to figure out what the hell is wrong with me and we're going to have a fricking baby. So there. And sitting around feeling sorry for myself and sad (although understandable) is not going to help us get there, so I am strapping on my best (fake at the moment) positive attitude and going to try to get through this that way.
> 
> (I feel a bit better having said all of that. I did read somewhere that deciding to be happy can actually make you happy. So now I am going to watch a few funny shows with OH and try to actually _feel_ happy instead of just saying it.)
> 
> Thank you ALL for your kindness and support. It's largely because of you that I am able to get back on this scary horse and try it all again. I cannot thank you enough. :hugs:

Hi Sam,

Your attitude is very admirable - you're very brave :hugs:
But you are right - you ARE fertile, you CAN get preggo and you need to concentrate on these positives at the moment to get you through.
It sounds like you have a fantastic doctor and I would have faith if I had the same. My problem is actually getting preggo so you're one step ahead of me in one respect (not much comfort I know and I hope you take this in the way its meant).

You go girl - you WILL have your forever baby soon - some of us just have to wait a bit longer and you won't look back once you are holding that :baby: in your arms.

Sending you all my love and best wishes :friends:


----------



## samiam

Aw, thanks New. That made me tear up. In a good way, though. And I think you will also have your baby too. When your next baby comes, s/he will stick. I think that's why s/he's taking her/his time. Working on the glue! :friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

finally able to get to a computer. ...in OHio..dropping the girls off

*sam*..i like your attitude...and you are correct..you are able to get pregnant and that is half the battle..now if your dr can figure out what happens once you get there.
new and i seem to have trouble getting pregnant..it's been far too long for us..and now i am concerned it may take longer but i am still willing to try and so is dh..and that is half _my _battle..

got in to OHIO at around 330am to wake up 3hrs later and take my mom to the er as she was exhibiting stroke symptoms..she ok for now..but has to go for further tests next week..now relaxing and will head back to florida tomorrow..and work like a dog..and wrestle with this darn engcomp2 class and all this dreaded homework..i am so ready for this class to be over with..it has lasted entirely tooooooo looooonng...
hope all of you are well


----------



## samiam

Love: Sounds like you have a lot on your plate! Hang in there.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love - hope your mum is ok... :hugs:

Sam - thanks for your comments too :hugs:

Thinking of you both

:hi: to everyone else xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Great PMA Sam! I know it's hard to fake it at first, but it really does help. That's what I've been trying to do this cycle so far. I hope it keeps going and the next baby sticks, it's great you can get pregnant, and hopefully the Dr can help you!

Finished Clomid for this cycle. Watched "sextuplets - little lambs" last night...she got pregnant with 6 with pcos on CLOMID!!!! My hubbie and I were in shock! I don't think I could cope with 6, but if Clomid gave me twins I'd be happy! I'm a twin myself so I think I could cope with that :D


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..how exciting to be a twin..fraternal or identical???..and to finish clomid..i have high hopes for you this cycle


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Great PMA Sam! I know it's hard to fake it at first, but it really does help. That's what I've been trying to do this cycle so far. I hope it keeps going and the next baby sticks, it's great you can get pregnant, and hopefully the Dr can help you!
> 
> Finished Clomid for this cycle. Watched "sextuplets - little lambs" last night...she got pregnant with 6 with pcos on CLOMID!!!! My hubbie and I were in shock! I don't think I could cope with 6, but if Clomid gave me twins I'd be happy! I'm a twin myself so I think I could cope with that :D

Thanks Grey. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*..how exciting to be a twin..fraternal or identical???..and to finish clomid..i have high hopes for you this cycle

We're fraternal. My Mum actually was pregnant with triplets and lost one and that's how she found out she was pregnant with twins! We're both girls. My twin has had NO trouble conceiving and has fallen pregnant with both her children on the first month of trying....But we are very close and her and her husband (and all of you) are the only people who know we're TTC and using Clomid :)
I have high hopes too! Just gotta pin down the hubbie!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies... sending lots of extra sticky dust your way..


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam..*How are you doing today hun? One day at a time. 
*Grey*..triplets wow..your mum must've had some very powerful ovaries indeed..lol
*new*..how are you getting on??
*morri/sar0*...:howdy: to you both
:hi: to everyone else

*afm*..ic opk's arrived in mail today..will start testing in the next couple of days as i'm not sure what this month will have in store for me..an early o or a late one..


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck on this cycle Love!!!! 

Yes, she had great ovaries! She had me and my twin at 24, then 4 more children after...we were all 2 years apart, except my youngest brother, it took 3 years to conceive him. I come from a very fertile family, my auntie (Mum's sister) has 12 kids!!!! I feel all the more broken because of this.


----------



## loveanurse1

wow indeed..my mom had 5 children, 8pregnancies..so she was very fertile too..and her momma had 9living children and my daddy's mom had 14..and i don't know how many m/c for both my grandmothers..but they obviously did not have the trouble i do and that is just getting the darn :spermy: to meet the egg
i'm trying to stay optimistic..hoping i can stay that way through the whole cycle...of course, the ob appt on the 14th may alter that , depending on the outcome of that news


----------



## samiam

Okay--I am officially back in here. No D&C needed though and he's ordered loads of tests and told me to go for it again this cycle and not to lose hope. So if my O could just hold off until I see OH again on the 18th. . . 

Thanks again ladies, for all of your kind words and your support. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-happy you didnt need a d & c.. but still so sad this happened to you again.. hope next time is a sticky forever baby.. seems we are like twins.. first loss at 12 weeks and second at 5.. hopefully you get the dust i did and get that bfp right off the bat.. Hugs


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Sam-happy you didnt need a d & c.. but still so sad this happened to you again.. hope next time is a sticky forever baby.. seems we are like twins.. first loss at 12 weeks and second at 5.. hopefully you get the dust i did and get that bfp right off the bat.. Hugs

Lil:  We ARE twins. I sure hope I follow your lead with the next one. I've been wanting to add you to my ttc list, but didn't want to jinx you. Now I will wait and add you to my bump buddy sig here soon. Fingers crossed. Cannot wait to hear all of the good things about your scan, hon! :friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*.. i am so glad to hear that you can continue to try..i have been popping in off and on all day waiting to see how things are for you..well then i think you are cycle buddies with grey and i then..fx'd for some great news this month all around


----------



## samiam

Love: Yep. We're cycle buddies! That's good. :hugs: Amazing how my cycle dates have changed. 11 tubes of blood lighter now. I should know something in a week or so.


----------



## neffie

Sam - Glad you didn't need to have a D&C. I really hope O is delayed for you, so that OH is around when it does happen.

:hi: to all my other lovelies. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

I literally slept all day and evening last evening..after a nice renedevous in the pool..skinny dipping..:blush:..:winkwink:...and then slept all day today..
I will say i had a dream i was pregnant..i haven't had one of those kind of dreams in a looooonnnnggg time..i so hope it means something wonderful for all of us:)
off to work soon...hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..how are you doing hun..hoping you are coming along fine..
*grey*...any nearer to o'ing
*new*..you are a little farther along in the cycle than us..hoping you get a nice :bfp:
*morri*..:howdy:
:hi: to everyone else..hoping all our pregnant bnb friends are doing ok

afm..waiting to o..watching for that + opk like it's the holy grail..more ewcm last two days..having some :sex: just in case..miss my babies..but my mom said they are having a blast with all my neices and nephews so i am glad of that..but the house is so quiet without them
fx'd for some great news this month..:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to us all


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks sam.. i really hope you follow me too.. :) would love to be your bump buddy.. :) 

Sending you all lots and lots of dust.. hope you all get your bfps.. 

Scan in on Tuesday.. so only 1 day left.. yay.. i cant wait..


----------



## neffie

:howdy: Girlies,

Hope everyone is doing well. Sending tons of :dust: to each of you for this cycle. Roll on those :bfp:s!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Just checking in to see how you ladies in the OTWW are doing.. any sign on o day.. 

Sam how are you doing.. good i hope..


----------



## samiam

Yeah. I think I'm going to O tomorrow or Wednesday, which means that we're out this cycle. So cross.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Think I'll be back here tomorrow girls. Got the most excruciating period pains atm, making me feel sick.
Aching all down my legs too.
Don't normally get pain anywhere near this bad :shrug:

Want to cry :sad2:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
New Im sorry you feel the witch is on her way :hugs:

:hi: Sam/Grey/Love! :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: to all the preggo Femmes Fetales stopping by to cheer us on! :hugs:

I wrote more in detail about my current TTC update on the TWW thread. Im on cd5 and Im temping yay!!!! Temping VAGINALLY!!! it's so much easier than orally and much more accurate. I have a follow up appt today with the FS and hoping he has a plan for us..... hope all the OTWW are doing well.... :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

How do you know it's more accurate Lisa? I've heard this from other people, but don't know why it's more accurate or how you tell...intriguing! 

Sorry I've been MIA for the weekend, been away with hubbie. No :sex: sadly, but it's not quite ovulation time yet....I'm starting opks tonight, thought my temps have had a massive climb, hopefully just weird because of clomid again and will settle. I REALLY want this month to be my month! Just gotta get hubbie in the sack at the right time!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Grey, Im thinking it's bcuz the opening down there is tighter than our mouth so not much air gets in while the thermometer is in there... lol. and I also think we tend to move when we temp orally and make movements when we breath no matter how still we want to be. Ive heard vaginally is more accurate too so that's my guess lol


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey/lisa*..i think it's because your core temp is more accurate and inside the vagina is as close to the core as you are going to get unless you want to temp rectally :rofl:..
*lisa*..dedicated with the temping is good. it just stressed me out way to much
*sam*..i'm sorry that o time can' t be delayed. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:..
*new*..i am hoping the :witch: stays away from you ..and if not...that those cramps ease up..have a small glass of :wine: and let it relax you a bit..:hugs:
:hi: to everyone i missed..i posted in the other thread too


----------



## NewToAllThis

Back here. CD1 again...

Roll on my holiday :beer: and chill time.


----------



## samiam

Sorry to hear it, New. Enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: massive hugs New! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

enjoy the holiday* new*..sorry the hag visited..


----------



## neffie

New - Sorry that the hag showed up. I hope she goes away soon, so you can enjoy your vacation to the fullest. :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks guys. 11 days til we go so she will be well gone by then.
If I O early again, it may be before I leave which is a pain cos I wanted it to be while away.
Was planning on not doing cbfm or opk's but may have to incase its early again.


----------



## LiSa2010

enjoy your vacation New!!!! I pray that you catch the eggy and come back with a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Super frustrated. Got my first EVER peak on my CBFM this morning and won't see OH until Saturday. :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..I wish i could reach through the :comp: and give you a big :hug: right now. I am so sorry for everything that you are going through. I have no true words of wisdom but that i am thinking of you..:friends: and :hugs::flower:




I am scared for tomorrow's ob u/s appt..but it is what it is right???
afm:::I think i will o with the full moon, myself..almost a +opk today..not quite sure.will reassess tomorrows for sure..i just know i have had darker ones than this but it's almost as dark as the control line if not the same color..so :sex: we had today and will after my ob appt tomorrow..don't want to go in there smelling like you know what..lol
off to work..have a great night ladies..


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear that Sam, sucks when we have to miss a cycle and it's not even our fault :( :hugs:
Good luck at your appointment Love and with the :sex: hope you catch the egg!!! (Still want to see an emoticon for that...)

AFM: FINALLY had me some :sex: last night! It's CD14 today so hopefully in the next few days as hubbie is still off work I'll get some more sex and catch the flippin egg! He goes back on Monday (cd18) and hopefully I'll ovulate cd17 or earlier this month so I can catch it while he's not stressed about work! :D


----------



## loveanurse1

drinking lots of h2o and getting ready to head to ob appt..i am so nervous..and anxious..please dear God, let me have some good news..please please please
*grey*..hope you get lots of :sex: in the next couple of days


afm: good news..+opk ....brillant in their colors..will get busy :winkwink: when i return from appt..


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: love! hope everything went well at your OB appt. :hugs:

:hi: grey! are you doing clomid this cycle?

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> drinking lots of h2o and getting ready to head to ob appt..i am so nervous..and anxious..please dear God, let me have some good news..please please please
> *grey*..hope you get lots of :sex: in the next couple of days
> 
> 
> afm: good news..+opk ....brillant in their colors..will get busy :winkwink: when i return from appt..

Congrats on the +opk! Get :sex:!!! I wish I could guarantee sex when I get close to O. I even asked yesterday if once a day for the next few days was plausible so we could definitely catch the egg...he said yes, and today...nothing :( I'm really getting down about the whole thing. I can't allure him, if he's not in the mood he won't be seduced, I try talking about it, not talking about it, all the same result. I'll be gutted if we miss the slot again this month. 



LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: love! hope everything went well at your OB appt. :hugs:
> 
> :hi: grey! are you doing clomid this cycle?
> 
> :hi: everyone else!

Yes, I've taken the clomid, just waiting to O now. How are you? :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs:* grey*...my dh has had his moments..but luckily he has been better about it..hopefully by o time your dh will be revved up and roaring to go
*lisa*...how are you getting on???
*sam*..how are you hun
I was tired yesterday so i didn't post but here is the gist of the outcome of my appt.
ob says i have two cysts..a 1.5cm simple cyst (that should resolve on it's own) and the hemorrhagic cyst (2cm) so i believe it shrank. she says with my 25-27day cycles that i am ovulating every month. she asked if i did a fsh test (over the counter one) i said yes and that it was good. she then asked if i wanted a referral to a fs and i said i would rather wait a little longer. She did ask my dh to do a SA..YIkes..but he is going to next week or so as he has to abstain from :sex: for 3 days prior.. I go back in three months for a further u/s and at that time if we have not conceived we will check into the fertility specialist. So in conclusion, no bcp's for me :dance: :headspin: and we can continue to ttc..
oh and today is o day..:wohoo:..on a full moon..


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> :hugs:* grey*...my dh has had his moments..but luckily he has been better about it..hopefully by o time your dh will be revved up and roaring to go
> *lisa*...how are you getting on???
> *sam*..how are you hun
> I was tired yesterday so i didn't post but here is the gist of the outcome of my appt.
> ob says i have two cysts..a 1.5cm simple cyst (that should resolve on it's own) and the hemorrhagic cyst (2cm) so i believe it shrank. she says with my 25-27day cycles that i am ovulating every month. she asked if i did a fsh test (over the counter one) i said yes and that it was good. she then asked if i wanted a referral to a fs and i said i would rather wait a little longer. She did ask my dh to do a SA..YIkes..but he is going to next week or so as he has to abstain from :sex: for 3 days prior.. I go back in three months for a further u/s and at that time if we have not conceived we will check into the fertility specialist. So in conclusion, no bcp's for me :dance: :headspin: and we can continue to ttc..
> oh and today is o day..:wohoo:..on a full moon..

That's great news!!! I'm so glad you're able to keep TTC and no bcp's, brilliant news!!!! 

Today I got a +opk!!!! Same day as last cycle...I hope I o'd today as we had some :sex: this morning! I had to work hard to get it mind you, I had a feeling it'd be a + today...I don't know what my chances are of getting any more :sex: tonight or tomorrow...but fingers crossed!!!! It'd be ideal if I did ovulate today, def preferable so plenty of :spermy: waiting! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, me again (is everyone else in 2ww now?), I had a + (really dark) opk yesterday!!! And we'd had :sex: that morning! My temp didn't go up this morning, so I initiated (and somehow managed to get) some more :sex:, but I think maybe he was tired or feeling pressured or something, so let's just say it didn't 'end' well...can you still get pregnant from pre-cum? I've got 0% chance of trying again today as he won't want to after that....so I'll only have yesterdays and this mornings pre-cum to possibly get my pregnant...I was feeling so positive...do I still have any chance? I found out ANOTHER friend is pregnant yesterday, she got pregnant on 1st cycle (we'd talked about TTC together)....when is it my turn? :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*, To be honest, I have heard that pre-cum is more potent than the other :spermy: ...you may want to look it up. I think you still have a great chance. Men,,when they can have all they want they drag their heels, but if you withhold they act like it's the end of the world.


----------



## neffie

Love - I'm so glad to hear that your appt was positive, and you don't have to take BCPs. :thumbup: Also yay for O day! Hope you caught that huevo!

Grey - I have also heard that you can get pregnant by pre-cum, so hang in there chick! I know it's even harder when it seems like you're fighting this battle all by yourself (I know that's a strong word, but TTC is not far from being a battle at times). I *REALLY* hope your timing was spot on this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *Grey*, To be honest, I have heard that pre-cum is more potent than the other :spermy: ...you may want to look it up. I think you still have a great chance. Men,,when they can have all they want they drag their heels, but if you withhold they act like it's the end of the world.

More potent? What do you mean? I tried to research it this morning and some said it doesn't have :spermy: in and others say it does because it passes through the same channels....
I'll be honest, I've never said no to :sex: :blush: I guess I'm just so thankful he's obliged me (do I sound like a man or what?!) that even if he wakes me up at 3am (which is the most frequent way he initiates) and I'm shattered, I'll still do it...I guess maybe once I should say no to see what happens to explain that's how it feels....hurmmm



neffie said:


> Love - I'm so glad to hear that your appt was positive, and you don't have to take BCPs. :thumbup: Also yay for O day! Hope you caught that huevo!
> 
> Grey - I have also heard that you can get pregnant by pre-cum, so hang in there chick! I know it's even harder when it seems like you're fighting this battle all by yourself (I know that's a strong word, but TTC is not far from being a battle at times). I *REALLY* hope your timing was spot on this cycle. :hugs:

It really does feel like a battle sometimes, you're right! I just want to be pregnant, shouldn't be too much to ask! I hope I did O today as we definitely dtd yesterday, so hopefully!!!
How are you doing? Stopped feeling sick? I keep meaning to check in on the PAL thread, but can't bring myself to often, sorry.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm still here with you Grey but been ill and busy so no time to comment.
So sorry. Hoping you catch the egg this month.
Will write more soon but I am with you I promise...

:dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..i have read on a few articles that say pre cum is stronger than regular semen, but then others have said no. So it's indecisive, but i would say yes, how do you account for woman becoming pregnant by utilizing pre-cum situations..:shrug:...I think you have a strong chance of a :bfp: mY ob just told us every other day sex and to make sure dh pulls out right after he ejaculates so he won't kill the sperm. the penis staying in the vagina too long afterward will hinder the :spermy: from swimming
I have on occassion not been in the mood and dh did not like it very much. It doesn't happen very often, but usually when i have a severe migraine but when it lets up i give in. When he is rip raring roaring to go and i just don't want to be budged, i don't. He understood how it felt when he did that to me. There was no amount of me trying to change his mind or vise versus. Of course that was many moons ago and now we are both on the same page and i really haven't been having that problem. Bikini season seems to help that situation..:winkwink:..he can't seem to resisit me being in it..lol
*new*..how are you doing??getting excited for your holiday???
*neffie*...12wks..you go girl:wohoo:
*sam*..how are you hun???I miss hearing from you, but i understand
*lisa* :hi:
:howdy: to everyone else..
off to work


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> It really does feel like a battle sometimes, you're right! I just want to be pregnant, shouldn't be too much to ask! I hope I did O today as we definitely dtd yesterday, so hopefully!!!
> How are you doing? Stopped feeling sick? I keep meaning to check in on the PAL thread, but can't bring myself to often, sorry.

Your turn is right around the corner Grey! I know it's hard, but try and keep the faith. :hugs: I completely understand you not being able to check in on the PAL thread, so don't apologize. I'm doing good, thanks for asking. We had our 12 week scan last week, and all was well (knock on wood!) Still taking it one day at a time though.


----------



## loveanurse1

*neffie*,,glad to hear things are well..and i must confess, that i feel the same in regard to *grey's *sentiments..it's hard sometimes..but glad it's all going well for everyone..


----------



## neffie

Love - I totally get how you guys feel. I was there myself not too long ago. Believe me, I want this to happen for each of you as much as you want it for yourselves. :friends: Each of you deserve it as much as all of the PAL ladies. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Neffie :hugs:

Well, I'm leaving here again for a few weeks (though hopefully forever - no offense!) as I've had a temp shift...I'm not sure if I ovulated on Sunday or Monday because of waking up too early yesterday for an accurate temperature. I'm hoping it was Sunday as closer to the :spermy:!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

I'm here and on cd7, CBFM is still low but DH and I are in holiday mode which means lots of :sex:. We DTD cd4 and cd6 and long may it continue until I get my peak.
Hoping its not as early as last month as don't go on holiday until Sunday.

Been really busy this week getting myself sorted (as well as working).
Off for mani, pedi and leg wax tomorrow after work... I love the pre holiday pampering - although I drew the line on a bikini wax, I'm not that brave :haha:

Congrats on graduating from here Grey - hope you caught that eggy and that I never see you here again :rofl:

Hi Love, how are you doing?

Hey Neffie, congrats on 12 weeks hun, hope you are starting to relax now.

Sam - how you doing hun - hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

My fxed are crossed for all you to o soon and join us in the pal section.. :) Lots of love and dust to all of you lovely ladies..


----------



## loveanurse1

*new* you are indeed pampering yourself..sounds wonderful..and i don't think i will be trying a bikini wax myself..I am praying that my graduation to the tww is permanent..:rofl: and i don't have to come back here ..i hope you catch that eggy right and tight..lots of :spermy: will be available with all that :sex:
*lil*..we are indeed all hoping to join u soon in pal thread..hope you are doing well
*neffie*..2nd trimester???man..time flies when you are busy growing kidneys and toes and fingers and such
*sam..:* :hugs: and i miss ya


----------



## lilrojo

Love-I am keeping my fxed that you all leave the OTWW and TWW for good.. We are keeping your seats warm and waiting.. I am well.. have my next drs appt in a week.. on the 27th. nothing much just meeting the the nurtionist and my ob for first appt.. then schedule my next scan.. ms has been a killer so that makes me happy.. hope you are doing well as well..


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm here and on cd7, CBFM is still low but DH and I are in holiday mode which means lots of :sex:. We DTD cd4 and cd6 and long may it continue until I get my peak.
> Hoping its not as early as last month as don't go on holiday until Sunday.
> 
> Been really busy this week getting myself sorted (as well as working).
> Off for mani, pedi and leg wax tomorrow after work... I love the pre holiday pampering - although I drew the line on a bikini wax, I'm not that brave :haha:
> 
> Congrats on graduating from here Grey - hope you caught that eggy and that I never see you here again :rofl:
> 
> Hi Love, how are you doing?
> 
> Hey Neffie, congrats on 12 weeks hun, hope you are starting to relax now.
> 
> Sam - how you doing hun - hope you are ok :hugs:

Hey! I hope you O at the perfect time and can keep up the holiday :sex: too! Go get that eggy! :D


----------



## samiam

Thanks for the kind words, ladies. Super depressed. I'm convinced we missed this cycle, OH is leaving tomorrow for a few weeks and this trip wasn't as light and breezy as the past trips have been. Both of us were tired and sad and a bit stressed that we missed the O day. Sorry I haven't been on much, but I just feel like I need some time away. 

I've got my fingers crossed for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear you've possibly missed the boat this month. It's always gutting when that happens :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..take the time you need..just know that we are thinking of you..and I miss you..you always make me laugh


----------



## neffie

Sam - Sorry to hear that that you missed O day. I understand your need to be away. Take all the time you need, but know that we're here for you if you ever need to chat/vent. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Graduating from here tomorrow, another two week wait ahead of me...


----------



## loveanurse1

i think i'll be coming back in here in the next day or two..:(.. i feel like:cry: . i am very pms'y right now. TMI alert...went to the :loo: to try to go number two without success and when i wiped i had some bright red/pink cm on tp:shrug:...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: in addition to some minor cramps and backache which suggests that af is near:cry::cry::cry:. If i have indeed started my :af: today that would mean i only have an 8 day lp ..9 at the most..:hissy:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Don't want to get your hopes up but could be ib.
Let's hope so.

Sitting on plane, delayed for 2 hours, grrreat!


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Don't want to get your hopes up but could be ib.
> Let's hope so.
> 
> Sitting on plane, delayed for 2 hours, grrreat!

I agree...fingers crossed! 

I hope your plane is at it's destinations by now! 

How's everyone doing? We had a lovely day yesterday visiting hubbies Father and our good friends. Our beautiful dog had a lovely time on a walk and snuggled up on a beanbag at our friends house...now I just need to find a beanbag for him - anyone know of anywhere that sells them under £25 in the UK??? 
I've been trying to stick to slimming world (I re-joined on Wednesday, I was a member last year when I got pregnant, so I'm hoping it helps again!) and other than our friends lasagne and apple crumble (with custard, yum!) last night, I've stuck to it, and I hope to see some weight loss this Wednesday...I feel bad cos I've let myself eat my TTC stress and now I'm 13st 12lbs (so a BMI of 34.5) and I want to get healthy and slim for my future baby....


----------



## loveanurse1

we all do that grey from time to time and eat our stresses. hopefully you can find a nice bean bag for your dog..sounds like you and your dog had fun.

i posted this in the other thread but am posting it here too..
I had another crazy dream. I dreamt that I was at this place and they had a crazy eight ball but instead of it being black it was pink. The people in my dream were telling me that it would answer any question I might ask it and it come out correctly. So me, being me, asked the pink eight ball if i was pregnant. Instead of a yes or no answer a cute little blue smiley face showed up :), which i took as a yes..so then i shook it again to see if i could get a more definitive answer and it popped up this ladies reproductive endocriniologist sloagan. All of a sudden i was in what i suspect was a f/s office, which was decked out in pink and i was discussing breastfeeding with a bunch of other women in the waiting room..I then woke up..lol..what the heck was that all about..:shrug:


----------



## loveanurse1

ok..so i had another wierdo dream yesterday but didn't get the chance to post..you all are going to think i'm :wacko:..
I had a dream that one of my dh friends dropped his blue eyed, blonde haired, baby boy in my bed and i started breastfeeding him..HOW utterly weird.. I have no IDEA where all these breast feeding dreams are coming from..
i started spotting last night while at work, so i guess i'll see full force :af: later today and today is cd1...boooooo...:(
hope you all are faring better 
*new* hope you are having fun..bring me back a souvenir..lol..by souvenir i mean a :baby:..;)
*sam*..:howdy:..will you be seeing your oh to try again this cycle???I hope so..big :hugs: to you
*grey*..fx'd for you still
*lisa*..hope you are doing well
to all the lovely preggo's out there...a big SHOUT OUT :hi: to you all


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> ok..so i had another wierdo dream yesterday but didn't get the chance to post..you all are going to think i'm :wacko:..
> I had a dream that one of my dh friends dropped his blue eyed, blonde haired, baby boy in my bed and i started breastfeeding him..HOW utterly weird.. I have no IDEA where all these breast feeding dreams are coming from..
> i started spotting last night while at work, so i guess i'll see full force :af: later today and today is cd1...boooooo...:(
> hope you all are faring better
> *new* hope you are having fun..bring me back a souvenir..lol
> *sam*..:howdy:..will you be seeing your oh to try again this cycle???I hope so..big :hugs: to you
> *grey*..fx'd for you still
> *lisa*..hope you are doing well
> to all the lovely preggo's out there...a big SHOUT OUT :hi: to you all

You do have weird dreams!!!! I've been having very odd dreams too, but nothing to do with babies sadly, just really weird! 
I really hope it's not the started of af - bog off :witch:!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..i'm beginning to think i have ttc a :baby: so badly on the brain that even when i'm asleep i think of it..:rofl:....i have never been a graceful sleeper..i battle insomnia so i wake up easily and am able to remember my dreams..


----------



## GreyGirl

ha ha, must be! i have temperature taking dreams a lot during the 2ww! thismorning i had to remain in a coma-like state after being half awake to will myself to sleep long enough to wake up with the alarm and take my temp!


----------



## loveanurse1

I am officially here again..i think i will count today as cd1 as yesterdays spotting only lasted a minute,,it gave me false hope:growlmad:, but i am gushing forth today:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm so sorry to hear that love HUGE :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry love.. Big hugs..


----------



## loveanurse1

I so wanted to be pregnant again before this day. A year ago today we said goodbye to our twin angels:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I just want another baby..is that so much to ask for..:cry:...really..:cry:..i deserve another chance too i think..:cry::cry::cry::cry:
and to think my :af: showed up..salt in the wound:cry: NOT doing so well right now..sorry everyone
hope not to see you all here


----------



## LiSa2010

sending you massive hugs Love 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh love I am so so sorry.. sending you lots of love and hugs..


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Love :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Love - You do deserve this as much as anyone else. I'm so sorry! I really hope this will be your last OTWW. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks ladies..i know i have been mia (missing in action) from bnb but just not feeling it yet...
do want to wish everyone good luck..may be back more when i 'm feeling mentally refreshed..
*new*.. hope you are doing well and having fun
*sam*..:howdy:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> thanks ladies..i know i have been mia (missing in action) from bnb but just not feeling it yet...
> do want to wish everyone good luck..may be back more when i 'm feeling mentally refreshed..
> *new*.. hope you are doing well and having fun
> *sam*..:howdy:

I know how you feel, I think I'll be staying away a few days too when af arrives. I hope you feel up to returning soon :) :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

think of you* grey*..massive :hugs:


----------



## samiam

I'm MIA too. Having trouble with OH, so ttc is the last thing on my mind right now. I do lurk, but don't have much to say at the mo. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> I'm MIA too. Having trouble with OH, so ttc is the last thing on my mind right now. I do lurk, but don't have much to say at the mo. :hugs:

Sorry to hear of your troubles with OH...I hope they resolve soon :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to Grey and Love.. sending you big hugs.. and hope you both come back soon.. but we all need a break now and then.. 

Sam-sorry to hear of your troubles and hope everything gets sorted soon.. we miss you..


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..miss you ..:hugs:..I hope whatever it is, things work out
new..:howdy:
grey..:dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

did my English composition final exam..well wrote it..dh is going to type it so i can review it as i have been working so much. I actually worked so much that i had completely forgotten what day in my cycle i am..cd7 man time is moving quickly. AF has left the building. I will be leaving for Ohio to get my girls in two days i miss them.
haven't decided if i want to just ignore this month or do the ntnp this month..idk 
semen analysis this week went out the window as dh couldn't NOT withhold himself....he says it's the bikini, i can't walk in front of him in the bikini or it gets him going...what a whopper he tells..lol
i have been dieting again...i lost 3lbs last week. Haven't had much time to exercise,( i did get in two days of exercise last week) due to work schedule but i am at least eating healthy. Hoping to get down in to the 150's by this sunday..fx'd
hope all is well with everyone else.. still trying to lay low..but i miss you all and our conversations..:)


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on your weight loss :) Sorry you could get the semen analysis....ours is delayed because OH is not keen on doing it. 

I'm back here. Rant on 2ww thread. Just depressed about it all really. Feel hopeless. Hope this wears off when the :witch: leaves.


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, i posted in the other thread. I must again tell you i agree with you, I fear every month the af blues keep lasting longer and longer as the months go by with no :bfp:. very depressing
seems as if dieting is the only thing i can control in helping ttc righ now..sounds ridiculous i know, but it's the only key ingredient to how i was able to get pregnant the last two times...so it's worth a try..


----------



## neffie

Love/Grey - I don't have any words of wisdom for you right now, as I know how hard it can be. Just know that I'm really cheering for you guys, and hoping that your turn will come real soon! Sending huge :hug: your way. Glad to hear that you're making progress with the weight loss Love. :)

Sam - I hope things get better with your OH soon. We miss you, but understand your need to be away. :hugs: :hugs:

New/Lisa - Hope you guys are doing well. :wave:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks neffie, I am so up in the air right now as to whether to take a break or continue on. :confused: right now..
14wks..second trimester..wow things are moving along


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*, i posted in the other thread. I must again tell you i agree with you, I fear every month the af blues keep lasting longer and longer as the months go by with no :bfp:. very depressing
> seems as if dieting is the only thing i can control in helping ttc righ now..sounds ridiculous i know, but it's the only key ingredient to how i was able to get pregnant the last two times...so it's worth a try...
> 
> thanks neffie, I am so up in the air right now as to whether to take a break or continue on. :confused: right now..
> 14wks..second trimester..wow things are moving along

Thank you :) I think they do last longer and this month particularly hit me. I'm feeling mostly myself again. I'm off to slimming world tonight and hopefully had a loss, but did indulge a little earlier when af arrived :S
I'm sure you'll come to the right decision for you and I hope you're feeling alright :hugs: 



neffie said:


> Love/Grey - I don't have any words of wisdom for you right now, as I know how hard it can be. Just know that I'm really cheering for you guys, and hoping that your turn will come real soon! Sending huge :hug: your way. Glad to hear that you're making progress with the weight loss Love. :)
> 
> Sam - I hope things get better with your OH soon. We miss you, but understand your need to be away. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> New/Lisa - Hope you guys are doing well. :wave:

Thank you :) I'm hoping it's my turn soon too. Can't believe how fast yours is going, second trimester already! Are you going to find out gender?


----------



## samiam

Ladies, I hate to be a downer, but I just got bad FSH test results. Between that and the struggles between OH and me, I think it's time for me to throw in the towel and realize that I will never be a mom. :cry: I wish you all the very best and I thank you so much for your kindness and your support. I will be cheering you on toward your wee sticky beans. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Ladies, I hate to be a downer, but I just got bad FSH test results. Between that and the struggles between OH and me, I think it's time for me to throw in the towel and realize that I will never be a mom. :cry: I wish you all the very best and I thank you so much for your kindness and your support. I will be cheering you on toward your wee sticky beans. :hugs:

I really don't know what to say. What's FSH results and what counts as bad? I hope they can improve and things with you OH too, maybe if you have a break away things will get better and you can try again later? I'm sorry I've got nothing useful to say, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..i don't know any words right now other than that we are here for you. I do believe in miracles, i will be praying for you to have one. I'm sorry about the struggles with oh, i hope they get better..all i can offer is :hugs: from cyberspace. 
*grey*..i think fsh is follicle stimulating horomone levels and they detect how good your ovarian reserve is??i'm not quite sure. My dr had me do one, it was otc test that you get with hpt kits


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> Thank you :) I'm hoping it's my turn soon too. Can't believe how fast yours is going, second trimester already! Are you going to find out gender?

Thanks! Time does seem to be going by quicker now, but I still have a ways to go. Yes, we will be finding out the gender. Either one would be a blessing. Just hoping for a healthy little one. :)



samiam said:


> Ladies, I hate to be a downer, but I just got bad FSH test results. Between that and the struggles between OH and me, I think it's time for me to throw in the towel and realize that I will never be a mom. :cry: I wish you all the very best and I thank you so much for your kindness and your support. I will be cheering you on toward your wee sticky beans. :hugs:

So sorry to hear that Sam. :nope: I hope that there is some solution to the situation. For what it's worth, I hope your gut about not ever being a mom is completely wrong. Take care of yourself. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

hey ladies..just popping in before i leave to go to my brother's wedding reception. don't know if i will open the opk sticks or not, may just go every other day...
hoping that everyone is doing ok
sam..:hugs: thinking of you. 
new..hope you are enjoying yourself.
grey..:howdy:..i posted on the other thread for you..;)


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Thinking of you Sam :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Did you open the opk's? I'm still resisting the urge to temp...hard!


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> Ladies, I hate to be a downer, but I just got bad FSH test results. Between that and the struggles between OH and me, I think it's time for me to throw in the towel and realize that I will never be a mom. :cry: I wish you all the very best and I thank you so much for your kindness and your support. I will be cheering you on toward your wee sticky beans. :hugs:

:hugs: Sam :hugs:
Pleast DO NOT get discouraged and dont give up. Not sure what your number is but mine is just a little under 12 and it's considered early stages of menopause (Im 36 :shrug:) BUT there is HOPE.. there is another test that the FS had me go in for, the AMH test and this test is more accurate for knowing what your Ovarian Reserve looks like.... that number for me confirmed that I have low ovarian reserve..... My doc has been pro-active and aggressive with my treatments and had me on 300iu of Follistim (FSH injectibles) - I produced 4 follies :happydance:, Ovidrel (trigger shot to bring on Ovulation), and IUI.... I had my IUI yesterday morning..... it went well but bcuz my cervix is way up high up there, doc had a little trouble getting to my cervix and had a little cramping and some spotting afterwards but nothing too bad.... I am now in the TWW and hoping for that :bfp:

you can PM me if you have any questions... I can walk you through everything I have been through since I found out my FSH number wasn't good. I nearly gave up but every appt I had with my FS, he kept giving us hope and I researched online about this diagnosis and searched BnB for success stories and there are plenty of them on here..... Please never give up HOPE.... Hope is really all we have next to Prayers... I'll be thinking of you sweety :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..i made it home today and held my urine for four hours on the ride so i could poas and opk was a :bfn:..but i haven't been hitting my +'s until cd14/15ish..so i have a couple of days yet but since i have so many opk sticks i will test again tonight to see.. i hope to be in the tww soon again..we are just trying to dtd every other day until it gets positive. I strangely don't feel all :ninja: like i normally do around o time..but that may change with the wind...how are you doing???i hope well
*sam* ..thinking of you..:hugs:
:hi: to everyone
*lisa*..i think we crossed paths posting..lol...that is so promising..i love your pma...and you are correct hope is all we have left next to prayers..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Back from my holidays now relaxed and refreshed. We had an amazing time sunbathing, relaxing, sleeping, chilling out and I have to say lots of eating and drinking.

I would also like to let you all know that I got my :bfp: this morning at 15dpo.
Scared, excited and shocked...

I kind of feel awful mentioning it as I know all you girls are trying so hard and I know the feeling of elation for others followed by the heartache...
I am praying every one of you get yours soon and I truly mean that - you have all supported me in my battle and I don't think I would be here now without each and every one of you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you get a positive soon Love!!!!

Wow New - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so pleased for you :D How's your OH taking it in??? I'm really happy for you, you've waited as long as any of us and so deserve it, so don't feel guilty for us ok? Enjoy your time!!!! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..i know you must be on :cloud9:..i know i would be. :happydance: oh do i hope to be soon as well.
*grey*..i hope it comes up + soon too..the surge got stronger looking tonight when i checked so i'm thinking maybe tomorrow or next day will i get a true +opk.. what cd are you on and are you done taking the clomid this cycle???
*sam*..how are you doing????:hugs:
*lisa*..sounds like it was a great plan for you:thumbup:


----------



## neffie

New - Huge Congrats!! :happydance:

Love - Hope that huevo comes along soon, and there are tons of :spermy: waiting to catch it!

Lisa - You're making great progress! So happy for you. :)

Grey - I agree with the others....it wouldn't hurt asking the doc for another round of Clomid. It has definitely helped regulate your cycles. Like Love said, the worst that can happen is that they say 'No'.

Sam - Hope you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Neffie, I can't believe you're 15 + weeks already.... that's great, time is flying by.... I pray that your pregnancy continues to go well :hugs: and thanks for coming back and checking up on us sweety, I very much appreciate that you haven't forgotten about us :hugs: it really does mean a lot... :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

got my +opk today ladies..dtd after returning from the beach..wore dh out..he's :sleep:ing on the couch now..he promises to go again later tonight, tomorrow and next day just to be onthe safe side..so i think the tww will begin for me on thursday
I agree with *Lisa*..i love that you preggo ladies come back to check up on us..we need the inspiration...especially us long termers who have been ttc for quite some time now.


----------



## LucyInTheTeal

OMG, I totally prefer the OTWW to the official TWW ... I can drink wine, I can go to the gym instead of :sex: and I can eat as much :pizza:as I want! With no guilt about how much nutrients the baby is getting!


----------



## LiSa2010

:happydance::happydance::happydance: wohoo for positive OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:

do you do the legs up on the wall thingy or pillow underneath your tushy???? the month I got preggo I did the pillow thingy, not sure if that helped or not but I know I got my :bfp: this time, I kept my knees up when doc finished the IUI and when hubby and I dtd that night I did the pillow thing again.... :winkwink:
good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Lisa *yes, i put pillow under tushy and turned around and placed my feet up on the head board of my bed to help keep legs up..lol..the things we do.. TMI alert::::my ob/gyn also said to have dh withdrawal as soon as he is finished letting go of his :spermy: as staying in can cause the sperm to die..so we have been doing that too
welcome* Lucy*..we have two sister threads to this one..once we enter the tww we go to femme fetales and then we have a femme fetales PAL thread once we graduate after getting our :bfp:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Lucy welcome!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you ladies left in here are doing well.. or all you all moved over to the tww.. ugh.. good luck.. fxed for you all..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ok, so I thought I'd put together a list of things I did differently this time to help you guys get your :bfp:s as I need some friends:)

To be honest, the list is quite short - a holiday is top of that list although I really didn't go until the day of O so all the :sex: in preparation had already been done.

1) We DTD on cd 4,6,8,9, & 11 with my first CBFM peak on cd11 (so O'd probably on cd12). This for us is more sex earlier on in my cycle, we usually start around cd8.

2) I have been using Conceive Plus for a couple of months, but this month invested in a syringe and inserted it as high as possible just before sex EVERY time we DTD.

3) I had had a cold for a week or so before I went away (don't know if that has any relevance but I've heard of people saying they'd been ill before they got their bfp.

4) I got plenty of rest whilst away - lots of midday siesta's and slept an awful lot - DH struggled to wake me a couple of times in the afternoon - I was that sleepy :sleep:

5) Made DH withdraw soon after finishing - Love said it can kill sperm off so thought it was worth a try :haha:

Oh and *DIDN'T* put my legs up the headboard at all - couldn't be bothered this month.

I have tried everything I could think of over the last 12 months and I mean everything.

I pray for each and every one of you to get your bfps soon - I waited a year and I know how extremely hard it is - I simply cannot believe that it has happened for me :cloud9: I just hope that this time, it goes well.


----------



## lilrojo

New if you dont mind me asking... what happened last time.. was it just a mmc.. or ectopic.. if you dont want to tell me thats fine.. just curious.. as i dont know many ppls history.. just were all after the same thing and have all been through a loss.. or two..


----------



## NewToAllThis

lilrojo said:


> New if you dont mind me asking... what happened last time.. was it just a mmc.. or ectopic.. if you dont want to tell me thats fine.. just curious.. as i dont know many ppls history.. just were all after the same thing and have all been through a loss.. or two..

I certainly don't mind you asking - we're all here for a reason... albeit a not very nice one.

I have had one previous loss which was an mmc discovered at 11+4 when I started spotting brown blood (which I was told was ok). But I insisted on a scan and baby measured around 7weeks.

Went in at exactly 12 weeks to have an ERPC and it was all over. That was August 23rd last year - almost a year ago.

Periods took 3 months to return after surgery and my cycles have been a bit messed up since - think that's the difference between a surgical procedure and a natural loss.

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> Ok, so I thought I'd put together a list of things I did differently this time to help you guys get your :bfp:s as I need some friends:)
> 
> To be honest, the list is quite short - a holiday is top of that list although I really didn't go until the day of O so all the :sex: in preparation had already been done.
> 
> 1) We DTD on cd 4,6,8,9, & 11 with my first CBFM peak on cd11 (so O'd probably on cd12). This for us is more sex earlier on in my cycle, we usually start around cd8.
> 
> 2) I have been using Conceive Plus for a couple of months, but this month invested in a syringe and inserted it as high as possible just before sex EVERY time we DTD.
> 
> 3) I had had a cold for a week or so before I went away (don't know if that has any relevance but I've heard of people saying they'd been ill before they got their bfp.
> 
> 4) I got plenty of rest whilst away - lots of midday siesta's and slept an awful lot - DH struggled to wake me a couple of times in the afternoon - I was that sleepy :sleep:
> 
> 5) Made DH withdraw soon after finishing - Love said it can kill sperm off so thought it was worth a try :haha:
> 
> Oh and *DIDN'T* put my legs up the headboard at all - couldn't be bothered this month.
> 
> I have tried everything I could think of over the last 12 months and I mean everything.
> 
> I pray for each and every one of you to get your bfps soon - I waited a year and I know how extremely hard it is - I simply cannot believe that it has happened for me :cloud9: I just hope that this time, it goes well.

great list New.... Im also more of :sex: earlier in my cycle and usually start on cd8 too lol... did you take anything for your cold? if you did, I think that may have helped you as well... :thumbup: hubby always withdraws after he's done so Im good there.. :winkwink: lots of rest is good too... 

Im so happy for you.... 

I pray that I get my :bfp: soon too so we can be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Thats terrible.. and im so sorry you had to go through that.. I am happy you made yourself be seen.. as you wouldnt have know till your 12 week scan otherwise.. so you will prob be nervous almost all of 1st tri.. like me.. who lost at 12 weeks.. 

PAL is so hard and wish nobody ever had to go through it.. Be sure to follow your instinct this time around too.. if things dont feel right.. no one knows you, like you.. So happy for you and praying for your sticky forever baby.. we all deserve this so much.. 

Didnt know that about a surgical loss.. that your cycles could be so wacky for such a long time.. as i had a natural loss.. think that kind is much easier.. cant wait to hear how your appt goes.. im sure all will go perfect this time.. :) Big big hugs.. and thanks for sharing.. I hate to pry..


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I thought I'd put together a list of things I did differently this time to help you guys get your :bfp:s as I need some friends:)
> 
> To be honest, the list is quite short - a holiday is top of that list although I really didn't go until the day of O so all the :sex: in preparation had already been done.
> 
> 1) We DTD on cd 4,6,8,9, & 11 with my first CBFM peak on cd11 (so O'd probably on cd12). This for us is more sex earlier on in my cycle, we usually start around cd8.
> 
> 2) I have been using Conceive Plus for a couple of months, but this month invested in a syringe and inserted it as high as possible just before sex EVERY time we DTD.
> 
> 3) I had had a cold for a week or so before I went away (don't know if that has any relevance but I've heard of people saying they'd been ill before they got their bfp.
> 
> 4) I got plenty of rest whilst away - lots of midday siesta's and slept an awful lot - DH struggled to wake me a couple of times in the afternoon - I was that sleepy :sleep:
> 
> 5) Made DH withdraw soon after finishing - Love said it can kill sperm off so thought it was worth a try :haha:
> 
> Oh and *DIDN'T* put my legs up the headboard at all - couldn't be bothered this month.
> 
> I have tried everything I could think of over the last 12 months and I mean everything.
> 
> I pray for each and every one of you to get your bfps soon - I waited a year and I know how extremely hard it is - I simply cannot believe that it has happened for me :cloud9: I just hope that this time, it goes well.
> 
> great list New.... Im also more of :sex: earlier in my cycle and usually start on cd8 too lol... did you take anything for your cold? if you did, I think that may have helped you as well... :thumbup: hubby always withdraws after he's done so Im good there.. :winkwink: lots of rest is good too...
> 
> Im so happy for you....
> 
> I pray that I get my :bfp: soon too so we can be bump buddies :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope your IUI works (I know what it is now, thank you!) and you get your bfp - I have been looking for bump buddies but as I don't know everyone's backgrounds, I keep coming back here and am praying for my friends on here to get their bfp's :friends:



lilrojo said:


> Thats terrible.. and im so sorry you had to go through that.. I am happy you made yourself be seen.. as you wouldnt have know till your 12 week scan otherwise.. so you will prob be nervous almost all of 1st tri.. like me.. who lost at 12 weeks..
> 
> PAL is so hard and wish nobody ever had to go through it.. Be sure to follow your instinct this time around too.. if things dont feel right.. no one knows you, like you.. So happy for you and praying for your sticky forever baby.. we all deserve this so much..
> 
> Didnt know that about a surgical loss.. that your cycles could be so wacky for such a long time.. as i had a natural loss.. think that kind is much easier.. cant wait to hear how your appt goes.. im sure all will go perfect this time.. :) Big big hugs.. and thanks for sharing.. I hate to pry..

You're not prying - I am happy to talk about it with you - its different talking it through with people who have been through the same.
I always feel that people who haven't are sympathetic but don't REALLY know what I went through...iykwim.

I have to ring on Monday to get an appointment - its a stupid system. You have to ring at 8am and basically its first come first served! (one of the downsides of the NHS) so I really hope I can get one.

The other problem is that I start work at 8 so will have to tell them I need to make an appointment. Not telling them why though!


----------



## loveanurse1

wow..thanks for the tips* New*..I am feeling rather low and irritated :grr: right now..there is something new that i tried this month..or rather an old method i reused. I used the last of my ic opks in addition to the answer opk tests from the pharmacy (i bought the ic as they were more cost effective (the ic seem to show a surge quicker than the answer ones from cvs pharmacy) and the answer ones showed a stronger + today, better than yesterday. I had been wondering if i was a day off on o day from using those earlier sensitive opk's than the answer ones so i decided to retry them as that is the brand i got my :bfp: on...but the sad news is dh and i did not dtd today :( and i'm about to go to work..
he did attempt but the 'deposit' of :spermy: as he calls it, did not happen as he said he wasn't in the mood. I was left feeling irritiated and upset. We did dtd:sex: yesterday afternoon and last night before bed...do you think i am covered and if i have :sex: when i get home from work in the morning do you think i still have a chance???? Do you all think that o day is really tomorrow instead??? Dh says we will tomorrow that he needs time to rebuild his 'warriors' (we are both prior military..:rofl:)
*Lisa*..i hope we both can be bump buddies with *New*..and i hope your iui has done the trick for you.
*lil*..how are you doing??
*Grey*..how are you hun???


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> wow..thanks for the tips* New*..I am feeling rather low and irritated :grr: right now..there is something new that i tried this month..or rather an old method i reused. I used the last of my ic opks in addition to the answer opk tests from the pharmacy (i bought the ic as they were more cost effective (the ic seem to show a surge quicker than the answer ones from cvs pharmacy) and the answer ones showed a stronger + today, better than yesterday. I had been wondering if i was a day off on o day from using those earlier sensitive opk's than the answer ones so i decided to retry them as that is the brand i got my :bfp: on...but the sad news is dh and i did not dtd today :( and i'm about to go to work..
> he did attempt but the 'deposit' of :spermy: as he calls it, did not happen as he said he wasn't in the mood. I was left feeling irritiated and upset. We did dtd:sex: yesterday afternoon and last night before bed...do you think i am covered and if i have :sex: when i get home from work in the morning do you think i still have a chance???? Do you all think that o day is really tomorrow instead??? Dh says we will tomorrow that he needs time to rebuild his 'warriors' (we are both prior military..:rofl:)
> *Lisa*..i hope we both can be bump buddies with *New*..and i hope your iui has done the trick for you.
> *lil*..how are you doing??
> *Grey*..how are you hun???

Love - we did not DTD on O day at all so I think you are more than covered. :thumbup:
Sorry you're feeling irritated - I know that feeling well :hugs:

You CAN do this and you WILL do this - it happens :cloud9:

Keep up the PMA and forget about TTC in the TWW - that's what I did (easier said than done I know) :wacko:

Come on Love, Lisa, Grey - I need you with me on this. Sending you all a little extra bit of sticky :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Interesting to read the stuff you did different this month New, thanks for letting us know! I've had it a bit earlier this month so far, but not as urm, frequent! I don't know if you missed my news before but I'm not temping or opk's this month (argh!) as the stress and pressure was too much for us....so far so good but I'm worried, trying to keep calm though.


----------



## shelleney

Good luck Love, Lisa and Grey. Lots of sticky dust to you all :dust:

Thinking of you Samiam :hugs:

xx


----------



## neffie

*C'MON GIRLS!!!!* I hope all of you join New as bump buddies *PRONTO!!* ;)


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope we join you too! These threads are definitely a lot quieter than they used to be....so many pregnant ladies, which is brilliant! I hope soon these threads have to close though as we're ALL pregnant!


----------



## loveanurse1

i agree..almost all of us originals have moved on to the pal thread it's gotten so quiet now..i hope to be there soon:)


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm still here :hi:


----------



## neffie

Ditto! :winkwink:


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies, I have taken a long break after having a third mc. This is my first cycle where I will be starting to ttc again, this time armed with progesterone. All my losses have been so early, I literally start spotting a day or 2 after I get a bfp. I really believe this third time I was given progesterone too late. I had already started spotting a day before. I dont know if it will make a difference but desparate to try anything. I could never get a definite answer becase I couldn't get the endo biospy done (my cervix was too small) but my luteal phase in only 11 days, and my progesterone was only 14 at the time I had blood work done. I'm hoping for a miracle and am wishing for miracles for all of you.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: mpepe!
Im so sorry for you losses :hugs:
seems like you may need to be on progesterone right after you ovulate.... did you start progesterone after your bfp?
do you see a regular OB or FS or RE?


----------



## loveanurse1

Mpepe...it sounds like you definitly need the progesterone after you ovulate. I'm sorry to hear of your losses hun..:hugs: we are still here


afm..any pma that i've had is wavering. Dh and I dtd and i bled afterward, a sure sign af is on her way in a few days.:(..:cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope: i may have a small glimmer of hope, as i usually do..the old adage 'it's not over till the fat :witch: sings' rings true..:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i'm sure i will be back in here in a few days


----------



## LiSa2010

loveanurse1 said:


> Mpepe...it sounds like you definitly need the progesterone after you ovulate. I'm sorry to hear of your losses hun..:hugs: we are still here
> 
> 
> afm..any pma that i've had is wavering. Dh and I dtd and i bled afterward, a sure sign af is on her way in a few days.:(..:cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope: i may have a small glimmer of hope, as i usually do..the old adage 'it's not over till the fat :witch: sings' rings true..:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i'm sure i will be back in here in a few days


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello ladies!
Remember me??? :blush:
I've taken a lot of time off from BnB, but it was absolutely necessary for me. 

My husband and I went through a terrible patch for a while there, and we were on the verge of splitting up - I had even taken to sleeping at a friend's house and was looking into moving to a different city to start over.

What happened? I hate to say it, but TTC and losing two babies really did a number on us, and we just couldn't function anymore. When we looked at each other it made us feel sad. Who wants to be in a relationship with someone who only reminds you of tragedy? 

Something snapped, though, and we've made it back to each other. We've stopped talking about TTC completely and are just taking it one day at a time. I guess if it happens, it happens. 
(We'll see how long that attitude lasts...)

Anyways, I just wanted to pop in and send a message of support as I cheer you on for the sidelines. I hope you all understand why I can't get too involved.

Best of luck to everyone. I HOPE this is your month!
xoxo


----------



## loveanurse1

oh *anna..*it is so absolutely wonderful to hear from you. I am happy to hear that things are on the better side for you and your dh. I can definitly understand the need to not get too involved. Congrats on your weight loss. I will continue to pray for you. Even if you don't get on frequently, let us know from time to time how you are getting on.


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Anna. So nice to hear from you. Glad you and DH have managed to sort things out.:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome back Mpepe! :hugs:

Hi Anna! Been ages, and I totally understand why. I'm sorry you've had such a terrible time and nearly split up, glad you're back with each other and don't worry about being at the sidelines :) :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Good to hear from you both mpepe and anna :friends:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG Anna, I was thinking about you the other day. Im glad you stopped by :hugs: 
Im so sorry to hear you and hubby had a rough patch but glad to hear you guys worked it out and are back together... 

how is the exercise going? I stopped logging my food in to myfitnesspal cuz it got crazy for me logging my food. I couldn't find certain things and had to enter everything myself, it was really frustrating... lol

thanks for cheering us on :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Anna - So nice to hear from you! :flower: We've missed you, but understand your need to be away. I'm sorry that you and OH went through a rough patch, but glad that it has all worked out. Do stay in touch from time to time.

Mpepe - Glad to hear from you. As the other ladies have said, it might be a good idea to start the progresterone once you've ovulated. That way you've got all your bases covered. Good luck this cycle...I hope this is it for you!

:hi: everyone else.


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey everyone..hope this finds you all well on this Friday.


AFM:::I believe i will be here shortly again. i don't think i will have to be testing as my back was hurting something fierce this morning and spotted a little brown blood:nope::nope::nope:. I am too realistic to believe it's nothing more than :af: making a very irritating EARLY visit. I am only 9dpo, only on cd 24. Strangely enough I cried all day yesterday like a big bawl bag :cry::cry:and then went to work and got stressed out by ridiculous staff issues and started crying :cry::cry::cry:to my manager again this morning, I feel a little better,,,until next time... Of course i could not tell her that i was pmsing and every thing else that is going on at home. I try very hard NOT to bring that to work, besides she would have passed off the issues i was having with staff as a direct result of me pmsing. Anyhoo, left work late and went with girls and dh to beach and i relaxed for 4hrs.


----------



## samiam

Anna, 

I just went through that VERY thing. OH and I were talking about splitting up. It has been a brutal month. We're back on track now, but taking it VERY slowly as far as ttc is concerned. I'm so glad to hear that you are doing better. I've missed you!! :friends:

AFM: I'm back, sort of. . . Hope you're all doing well. I've missed you girls too! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam..*so glad to hear from you. been thinking a lot about you, you always seemed to bring a smile to my face with your witty words :) and i felt horrible that i couldn't do the same for you with everything you have been going through. you are in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## samiam

Thanks Love!! I'm glad that I was able to make you smile. I hope to be able to do so again now that I am smiling myself again. :)


----------



## amommy

AWw Sam, seems you have been through a lot.. I was not here when you were before, but I know going through all that has got to be hard!! I hope you things go better for you now!


----------



## mpepe32

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: mpepe!
> Im so sorry for you losses :hugs:
> seems like you may need to be on progesterone right after you ovulate.... did you start progesterone after your bfp?
> do you see a regular OB or FS or RE?

Thank you ladies for your support. I was put on prog. after 3 days after i got a bfp, which I think was too late. I now have a prescription for the crinone gel and will start taking it 2-3 days after I ovulate each cycle. A bit expensive but worth it I hope. I see an ob that specializes in fertility/repro. That's the best I can get in my area. I hope we all can have a healthy baby one day:shrug:

My hearts goes out to those of you who are having a rough patch in your relationships. I can unfortunately relate to that as well. This while process is so stressful and depressing. Glad to hear that those of you going through this are coming out of that part and are doing better.:hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

loveanurse1 said:


> Hey everyone..hope this finds you all well on this Friday.
> 
> 
> AFM:::I believe i will be here shortly again. i don't think i will have to be testing as my back was hurting something fierce this morning and spotted a little brown blood:nope::nope::nope:. I am too realistic to believe it's nothing more than :af: making a very irritating EARLY visit. I am only 9dpo, only on cd 24. Strangely enough I cried all day yesterday like a big bawl bag :cry::cry:and then went to work and got stressed out by ridiculous staff issues and started crying :cry::cry::cry:to my manager again this morning, I feel a little better,,,until next time... Of course i could not tell her that i was pmsing and every thing else that is going on at home. I try very hard NOT to bring that to work, besides she would have passed off the issues i was having with staff as a direct result of me pmsing. Anyhoo, left work late and went with girls and dh to beach and i relaxed for 4hrs.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

so I'm back here..10dpo..and cd1..


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Sam, I'm glad you're back on track together now :hugs: 

Really sorry Love :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

FYI

from Sam: Ladies--will you let the women on BnB know that I cannot post replies on there? I can read their things, but cannot post. And since I cannot post, I cannot even post a complaint in the help forum!!


----------



## samiam

OMG: It's finally working again!! UNreal. Love, sorry you are back in here.

And Grey, I am REALLY sorry that you are back in here, my dear. What's been going on?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just stopping in to say hope you all are doing well.. Sorry for those that have returned to this OTWW.. and Im keeping my fxed for you all to leave this time for good..

Sam-so happy to see you back hun..


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..any closer to o?????
*Mpepe*..:howdy:
*sam*..what happend to your ability to respond..was it the computer???or bnb??? I'm glad to hear from you
AFM...I have a dr's appt tomorrow with my regular physcian to see if my or should i say demand that my dr check my progesterone levels.. I don't like this every month crap that i'm going through. HOpefully I will get some answers.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> OMG: It's finally working again!! UNreal. Love, sorry you are back in here.
> 
> And Grey, I am REALLY sorry that you are back in here, my dear. What's been going on?

Glad it's working again for you! I've been doing a 'relaxed' month, no temping or opks, feels weird! How are you doing?



loveanurse1 said:


> *Grey*..any closer to o?????
> *Mpepe*..:howdy:
> *sam*..what happend to your ability to respond..was it the computer???or bnb??? I'm glad to hear from you
> AFM...I have a dr's appt tomorrow with my regular physcian to see if my or should i say demand that my dr check my progesterone levels.. I don't like this every month crap that i'm going through. HOpefully I will get some answers.

Good luck wirh the Dr appointment, I hope it gives you some hope :)

I _think_ I ovulated on Saturday, after we had :sex: at 4am, but I'm not 100% sure...I miss opks and temping, as much as I hate them both, at least I had an idea!


----------



## samiam

Grey: Relaxed can be good, but I know what you mean about not temping. I took last month off (mostly) and it was weird. Sort of like a big thing was missing. We're back to ttc this month, but in a more light-hearted manner. I'm temping and using my CBFM and we're going to have a shag-fest starting this weekend, but I don't feel as obsessed and I am certainly not going to put any pressure on OH or on myself this month. We need the time to get close again. 

Love:  I don't know what it was. I'm pretty sure it was BnB, because every other site worked for me. So, who knows? I think you're right that you should insist on a blood work-up. No need to be guessing what's wrong, right?


----------



## neffie

Good luck to each of you this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

well back from dr's...she ordered a bunch of tests...but the thing is..she said go a few days before my cycle starts...tell me when is the best time to get my progesterone levels checked??? 7 dpo?? because come 9 dpo...i'm spotting already


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Grey: Relaxed can be good, but I know what you mean about not temping. I took last month off (mostly) and it was weird. Sort of like a big thing was missing. We're back to ttc this month, but in a more light-hearted manner. I'm temping and using my CBFM and we're going to have a shag-fest starting this weekend, but I don't feel as obsessed and I am certainly not going to put any pressure on OH or on myself this month. We need the time to get close again.
> 
> Love:  I don't know what it was. I'm pretty sure it was BnB, because every other site worked for me. So, who knows? I think you're right that you should insist on a blood work-up. No need to be guessing what's wrong, right?

I'm glad you're feeling relaxed, maybe that's the difference. I don't _feel_ relaxed, but I'm going through the motions of relaxed...thanks for the inspiration :)



loveanurse1 said:


> well back from dr's...she ordered a bunch of tests...but the thing is..she said go a few days before my cycle starts...tell me when is the best time to get my progesterone levels checked??? 7 dpo?? because come 9 dpo...i'm spotting already

I wish I could tell you when you'd need to start, I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## loveanurse1

:howdy: all...just waiting :-= for time to get busy all :ninja: like with the :sex:..i've been checking in but not really posting too much, just too tired between my school, my dd returning back to school and my work. Have been trying to keep up.
lisa/Sam/mpepe....hope you all are doing well
grey..how goes the tww????

off to work...ps...my dh did his sa....don't know when i'll find out the results


----------



## samiam

I'll keep this short because I am still having a divil of a time getting my posts to appear on here AGAIN. That is, when I can even get ON here. I don't know what the deal is. Maybe the universe just wanted me to spend more time talking to OH and less talking to everyone else. Well, that did happen. We're doing quite well so far. Off to see him and to start the ridiculous porn-style, shag-fest :sex: :sex: :sex: that we're gagging for since we haven't seen one another since the complicated Seattle trip in July.

Anyway, I am watching you girls (when I can get on here). And I am sending you sticky dust!!

And I will be back as soon as the interwebs allow me.


----------



## loveanurse1

Have a grand time *Sam*..i'm still spotting...waiting for af to officially leave the building..she's taking her sweet time


----------



## samiam

So you're not too far behind me, then Love. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

posted in other thread...you are one day ahead of me and i think :af: has finally left the building :wohoo:...off to bed to :sleep:....just waiting now for the elusive egg and to see if any of these vitamins will help...(refer to the other thread for what vit)


----------



## loveanurse1

my ob's office called with dh's sa results..she said that it was the best sa she has seen in a lOOOOOONNNNNNGGG time. she said normal sa is considered anything over 20million, dh's was over 102 million with great vitality. she said the whole test was perfect.
great news there. dh of course was thrilled. I said to myself "self, i guess it's your own body that is failing" :(
waiting to o and dtd every other day until o time..which will be in the next 5 days or so..
hope you all are doing well


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> my ob's office called with dh's sa results..she said that it was the best sa she has seen in a lOOOOOONNNNNNGGG time. she said normal sa is considered anything over 20million, dh's was over 102 million with great vitality. she said the whole test was perfect.
> great news there. dh of course was thrilled. I said to myself "self, i guess it's your own body that is failing" :(.
> waiting to o and dtd every other day until o time..which will be in the next 5 days or so..
> hope you all are doing well

:happydance: that's excellent news Love - one less thing to worry about.
I'm sure you will get your :bfp:, it is such a slow process (12mths & 11mths for me) Just don't give up and keep the faith....
I am here behind the scenes rooting for you (for ALL of you!)
I haven't posted much as have been feeling a bit rough...sorry!

Love you all though :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

so dh has been ill with fever..no dtd for the last two days but not to worry too much as the opk's have been negative..he felt a little better today and we enjoyed a round of :sex:..opk is almost a + if not a positive although i have seen it darker..i will be testing it again this evening before work..will hope that dh feels even better tomorrow and will cooperate tomorrow and the next day with giving over some of his 103 million :spermy:..lol my youngest dd says to me on a more frequent basis, "i want a baby brother" man does that pull at the heart strings..what do you say to that request????
hope you all are doing well..hope to move into the tww in the next few days


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck catching those 103 million :spermy:! 

I'm officially back here :( Anyone know what strength and how many and when to take Soya Isoflavens??? I've run out of Clomid and don't want to go back to ovulating on CD44!!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey,
I think 100mg soy on same days you took your clomid. You can get it from most supermarkets and health food shops I think. 
I use Healthspan for my vits cos supposed to be better quality thab some cheap supermarket varieties. The concentration of good stuff per vitamin is usually greater. Check out their website, they deliver quite quickly usually. 

Love, 103 million :spermy:, that is quite amazing!
How can you NOT get pregnant with that many! It's got to happen soon.

Sam, hope you're ok hun and the shag fest produces great results!

AFM. 6 days and counting til scan day. Just praying there's a live baby in there. Only had one scan before so my experiences of scans is not great.


----------



## loveanurse1

hoping to get dh aroused off the couch to participate in some shagging today..had lots of ewcm tonight at work..and opk is still a brillant + this morning..:wohoo:
i hope he cooperates..
we will be praying for a great scan *New*


----------



## GreyGirl

How'd it go Love getting OH off the couch and into the bedroom? ;) It's for me the most stressful part of TTC! 

Thanks New for the info :)


----------



## loveanurse1

I got some :sex: yesterday and and friday that's it..he would not budge today and i had loads of ewcm last night at work so two days only...hoping it's enough


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> I got some :sex: yesterday and and friday that's it..he would not budge today and i had loads of ewcm last night at work so two days only...hoping it's enough

I know that frustration WELL!!!!! Hope it was enough for you :)


----------



## loveanurse1

had more ewcm at work tonight??is it possible i am o'ing late????left dh a note that said we have "booty duty"...we'll see if he cooperates..i might as well try since there is ewcm..never had this many days in a row???:shrug:
*grey*..you are correct..it is very difficult to get them to cooperate..the bad part is,, my dh like to push and and push until i give in and i hardly ever tell him "no, i'm not in the mood"!!i don't think it's fair:( he can say no but i'm expected not to..does that sound bad of me to say that???


----------



## loveanurse1

Hello ladies..I posted in the other thread but decided to post here as I am still in this portion of my cycle
..my body is doing something weird this month. I got a +opk last sat on cd15 had the usual ewcm thought i o'd but kept noticiting an abundance of ewcm the last several days..(if you read my journal it's a little more in depth) TMI alert: after having a bowel movement the ewcm came out in gobs ..(thank goodness i'm in tune with my body) i usually dry up after ovulating..so i knew something wasn't right..took an opk yesterday evening and it was almost a positive.. took one this morning and it was more + than last night..so + again for the second time this month..I think my body geared up to ovulate but it didn't so here i am trying to ovulate again. That is why my ovary was hurting yesterday. Thank goodness Dh and i dtd on cd18, none yesterday and then again this morning..so I will try to persuade him to do some more tomorrow and the next day...so I am officially NOT in the tww..I will have a long cycle this month. The last time this happened to me was last novermber. I thought i o'd but didn't then when i took an opk when i thought i was 6dpo it was positive. I only took it as i was having a poas moment and wanted to try to see if i could catch hcg hormone on it. I stupidly thought I was pregnant so didn't bother to consider that i was trying to re ovulate, so then i didn't bother to have any further ..(I was not in tune with my body then) 
this time round i am still having to try and catch that darn heuvo no matter what kind of magic tricks she's playing with me


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> had more ewcm at work tonight??is it possible i am o'ing late????left dh a note that said we have "booty duty"...we'll see if he cooperates..i might as well try since there is ewcm..never had this many days in a row???:shrug:
> *grey*..you are correct..it is very difficult to get them to cooperate..the bad part is,, my dh like to push and and push until i give in and i hardly ever tell him "no, i'm not in the mood"!!i don't think it's fair:( he can say no but i'm expected not to..does that sound bad of me to say that???

Doesn't sound bad at all! I have NEVER said no to OH in 2 years of marriage (we both waited) because I'm just grateful to get any! I soemtimes want to say no just so he knows how it feels, but I can't do it! One day being ill or something will mean I have to and he'll know what it's like! 



loveanurse1 said:


> Hello ladies..I posted in the other thread but decided to post here as I am still in this portion of my cycle
> ..my body is doing something weird this month. I got a +opk last sat on cd15 had the usual ewcm thought i o'd but kept noticiting an abundance of ewcm the last several days..(if you read my journal it's a little more in depth) TMI alert: after having a bowel movement the ewcm came out in gobs ..(thank goodness i'm in tune with my body) i usually dry up after ovulating..so i knew something wasn't right..took an opk yesterday evening and it was almost a positive.. took one this morning and it was more + than last night..so + again for the second time this month..I think my body geared up to ovulate but it didn't so here i am trying to ovulate again. That is why my ovary was hurting yesterday. Thank goodness Dh and i dtd on cd18, none yesterday and then again this morning..so I will try to persuade him to do some more tomorrow and the next day...so I am officially NOT in the tww..I will have a long cycle this month. The last time this happened to me was last novermber. I thought i o'd but didn't then when i took an opk when i thought i was 6dpo it was positive. I only took it as i was having a poas moment and wanted to try to see if i could catch hcg hormone on it. I stupidly thought I was pregnant so didn't bother to consider that i was trying to re ovulate, so then i didn't bother to have any further ..(I was not in tune with my body then)
> this time round i am still having to try and catch that darn heuvo no matter what kind of magic tricks she's playing with me

Maybe you did ovulate twice? I'm no expert, but it could be possible, but this second time does sound like a good ovulation to be - glad you got some :sex: in!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey* grey*..i'm hoping you can send me some of your pma to hold me through this cycle..fx'd for both of us..
i think i'll count tomorrow as tww 1dpo..dh didn't give up any today but he was generous yesterday,,as we had :sex: in the am and the pm..so i hope i'm covered either way..
off to work..


----------

